# ***June Buds***Come on in. 39 Babies!



## Lois

So I think it's safe to say from the poll that it's JUNE BUDS! Buds as in rose buds, roses as in the birthflower for June.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations to everyone due in June 2011!! Yay us! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I've added the names and dates that I've seen so far. If you or your partner are due in June and would like to be added just let me know your date. 

I've guestimated for those who weren't sure. If your date changes or you want to share the gender of your LO when you have a scan let me know!

Here's our banner... copy and paste it into your signature if you want to and then remove the last *.

https://i.imgur.com/CJLQg.jpg[/IMG*][/URL]

[CENTER][B]1st June[/B]
:yellow: Louise1985 :yellow:
:yellow: mummyblues :yellow:
:yellow: Round2 :yellow:
:yellow: xshell79 :yellow: MEGAN LOUISE born 16TH MAY! :pink:
:yellow: Whisper :yellow:
:yellow: span :yellow: MEGAN RUTH born 18th MAY! :pink:
:yellow: MrsBuss09 :yellow:
:blue: wild2011 :blue:
:blue: Jess812 :blue:
:pink: Sweet_Mama :pink: MARGARET ROSE born 24th MAY! :pink:

[B]2nd June[/B]
:yellow: ACCmummyof2 :yellow: SAMANTHA PAIGE born 23RD MAY! :pink:
:yellow: new_mummy :yellow:
:yellow: Shanah534 :yellow:
:yellow: mrswilsey :yellow:
:yellow: palmgirl148 :yellow:
:yellow: 1stBaby2011 :yellow:
:yellow: alnwickbride :yellow:
:yellow: mrshedgie :yellow:
:yellow: aussiettc :yellow:
:yellow: Maybabytobe91 :yellow:
:yellow: Squashy_12 :yellow: ISAAC JAMES born 5TH JUNE! :blue:
:pink: EllaandLyla :pink: LYLA ROSE born 2ND JUNE! :pink:

[B]3rd June[/B]
:yellow: soootired :yellow:
:yellow: want2bemum :yellow:
:yellow: Hippy Mummy :yellow:
:pink: Sooz :pink: PAIGE ALYSE born 31st MAY! :pink:
:blue: Star wildcat :blue:

[B]4th June[/B]
:yellow: TTCBB3 :yellow:
:yellow: SoonToBeMum :yellow:
:yellow: Chevelle383 :yellow: JUNE MARIE born 2nd JUNE! :pink:
:yellow: Jenren :yellow:
:yellow: Chase :yellow:
:yellow: Ky24 la la :yellow:
:pink: Emmy1987 :pink:

[B]5th June[/B]
:pink: JNA :pink: KALIYAH born 2nd JUNE! :pink:
:yellow: ChristinaRN :yellow:
:yellow: four :yellow: BABY GIRL born 28th MAY! :pink:

[B]6th June[/B]
:yellow: Veck :yellow:
:yellow: Feemee :yellow:
:pink: MizzDeeDee :pink: CORRINE born 1ST JUNE! :pink:
:yellow: KerryGold :yellow: LEILA MAY born 3rd JUNE! :pink:
:yellow: want2bemum :yellow:

[B]7th June[/B]
:yellow: i_want_one :yellow:
:yellow: My bump :yellow:
:yellow: MrsCapps :yellow:
:yellow: tinysqueeze :yellow:
:yellow: HanKi x :yellow:
:yellow: klcuk3 :yellow:
:blue: Lois :blue: JOSEPH WARWICK JAMES born 18TH JUNE! :blue:

[B]8th June[/B]
:yellow: wishing4bub#3 :yellow:
:yellow: NandO1 :yellow:
:yellow: Anneye :yellow:
:yellow: S_J_M :yellow:
:yellow: ajo86 :yellow:
:yellow: Elli21 :yellow:
:yellow: ky24 la la :yellow:
:blue: Debbie_23 :blue: ALFIE born 12TH JUNE! :blue:
:blue: iamgracie :blue: ASTON LEWIS born 21ST JUNE! :blue:

[B]9th June[/B]
:yellow: Accounts2010 :yellow:
:yellow: Dukechick :yellow:
:pink: 18NPregnant :pink:
:yellow: southerngal2 :yellow:
:yellow: yumyum1979 :yellow:]
:yellow: parsley :yellow:
:blue: summerbaby11 :blue:
:yellow: quercus1 :yellow:
:yellow: mommytoTandE :yellow: BABY BOY born 26TH MAY! :blue:

[B]10th June[/B]
:yellow: CandyApple19 :yellow:
:yellow: K123 :yellow:
:yellow: bunnie2 :yellow:
:yellow: sammyg :yellow:
:pink: babydazed :pink: MARIA born 2ND JUNE! :pink:
:pink: kandbumpx :pink: LILY GRACE born 13TH JUNE! :pink:

[B]11th June[/B]
:yellow: jellytots2010 :yellow:
:yellow: teach77 :yellow:
:yellow: BritAcrossSea :yellow: DOTTI LOIACONO born 5TH JUNE! :pink:
:yellow: Cuccicoo :yellow:

[B]12th June[/B]
:yellow: Im a mama :yellow:
:blue: Mustang_Love :blue: JAXON CHRISTOPHER born 25th MAY! :blue:
:yellow: mgarate04 :yellow:
:blue: soontobemom :blue: JACOB born 9TH JUNE! :blue:
:pink: mummy2 b :pink: SIENNA LILY ROSE born 21ST JUNE! :pink:
:pink: squirrelboy :pink:

[B]13th June[/B]
:yellow: nixster :yellow: 
:yellow: kiwi16 :yellow:
:yellow: lumpy :yellow:
:pink: MissMuffet08 :pink: BABY GIRL BORN 29W 5D! Congratulations!

[B]14th June[/B]
:yellow: lazybones :yellow:
:pink: Groovychick :pink: FREYA HELEN WILLOW born 11TH JUNE! :pink:
:yellow: faun :yellow:
:yellow: Baronessgogo :yellow:
:yellow: cammy :yellow:
:yellow: Sugarcube :yellow: JUSTIN JOHN born 27th MAY! :blue:
:blue: foreverfairy :blue: ELAI born 14TH JUNE! :blue:

[B]15th June[/B]

[B]16th June[/B]
:yellow: Miss_BB :yellow:

[B]17th June[/B]
:pink: Mother of 4 :pink: BROOKLYNN born 8TH JUNE! :pink:

[B]18th June[/B]
:yellow: Lil-woowoo :yellow:
:yellow: Braethan :yellow:
:yellow: blondieliz :yellow:

[B]19th June[/B]
:yellow: kmumtobe :yellow:
:blue: Gwizz :blue: BABY BOY born 25TH JUNE! :blue:
:pink: mommyof2peas :pink: AMELIA ANNE born 8TH JUNE! :pink:
:pink: danimarie :pink:

[B]20th June[/B]
:yellow: Pinkylisa28 :yellow:
:yellow: MUMMY1980 :yellow:
:blue: butterfly25 :blue:

[B]21st June[/B]
:yellow: PCOSMommyof1 :yellow:
:yellow: alienbabe4321 :yellow:
:blue: Lollylou1 :blue: REUBEN HARRY STUART born 12TH JUNE! :blue:
:yellow: Miss_Danielle :yellow:

[B]22nd June[/B]
:pink: aquamarine10 :pink:
:pink: littleblonde :pink:

[B]23rd June[/B]
:pink: Anna1982 :pink: HOLLY AND LILY born 16TH MAY! :pink::pink:
:yellow: we can't wait :yellow:

[B]24th June[/B]
:yellow: Ashley2189 :yellow:
:yellow: claire-lou :yellow: MARTHA PATRICIA born 21ST JUNE! :pink:
:yellow: squeal :yellow: ISABELLE KAY born 8TH JUNE! :pink:
:blue: Ozzieshunni :blue: ALEXANDER DAVID born 17TH JUNE! :blue:
:pink: Flumpsmummy :pink:

[B]25th June[/B]
:blue: harocat :blue:
:yellow: Mum_Of_2 :yellow:
:yellow: BabyKing :yellow:
:yellow: Lindsay2506 :yellow:

[B]26th June[/B]
:pink: LadyofRohan :pink: EOWYN born 4TH JULY! :pink:
:yellow: rachyh1990 :yellow:
:yellow: xxxbexxy_beex :yellow:
:blue: Rose_W :blue: JULIAN born 11TH JULY! :blue:

[B]27th June[/B]
:yellow: duchess ross :yellow:
:yellow: natalies1982 :yellow:
:yellow: yomo :yellow: LILY ANNE born 5TH JULY! :pink:
:blue: xue23 :blue:
:blue: cdntluvumore :blue:

[B]28th June[/B]
:yellow: lolley :yellow:
:yellow: FLGAL82 :yellow:
:blue: strawberry19 :blue:
:yellow: PumpkinPatchx :yellow:
:pink: Doodlepants :pink:

[B]29th June[/B]
:yellow: Sofiekirsten :yellow:
:pink: :pink: ni2ki :pink: :pink:
:blue: TB82 :blue LEWIS born 5TH JULY! :blue:

[B]30th June[/B]
:yellow: sianyld :yellow:
:yellow: MommyWishes4 :yellow:
:blue: Annamumof2 :blue:
:yellow: SmokyJoe78 :yellow:
:pink: Brit11 :pink:[/CENTER]


----------



## Lois

So...how's everyone feeling?!

Anyone got appointments coming up this week?

Lx


----------



## K123

Thank you for doing this! 

I'm seeing GP on Monday to tell her about pregnancy and let her know I'll be cancelling see fertility specialist!


----------



## K123

How do you add June Buds pic to your signature? Thanks!


----------



## K123

Sorry about last post - just seen info in your post!


----------



## Lois

Hi K123,

First antenatal appointment...very exciting. And how good is it going to feel to say "I won't be needing to see the specialist". So pleased for you.

I think I'll call docs on monday and see if I can be referred straight to midwifery team. I'm guessing they'll want a GP to see me first but you never know.

Lx


----------



## SoonToBeMum

wooohooo i found it eventually :blush::haha:
i dont have an appt booked yet, the receptionist told me to ring back when im 6 weeks, im starting to think i should get an appt now though i might throw a paddy until they get me one :winkwink:


----------



## MummyCat

Hellooooooooooooooooo... thanks Lois for setting up the Group!! Gonna get myself comfy in this room...*snuggles down into June Buds couch and sips on ginger tea*

I have my first Docs appt on Tuesday. I expect it'll be five minutes long...Doc: Hi how can I help? Me: Hi I'm pregnant! then proceed to check date of last period... ask if I'm taking folic acid... tell me she'll let the midwife know! and Bye bye! :D 

LOL

Anyhoo.... gotta go buy some clothes! *sigh* oh what a shame!! :rofl:


----------



## Lois

SoonToBeMum said:


> wooohooo i found it eventually :blush::haha:
> i dont have an appt booked yet, the receptionist told me to ring back when im 6 weeks, im starting to think i should get an appt now though i might throw a paddy until they get me one :winkwink:

And the good thing is post-paddy you can say, "It's my hormones, I'm pregnant don't you know."

Lx


----------



## Lois

MummyCat said:


> I have my first Docs appt on Tuesday. I expect it'll be five minutes long...Doc: Hi how can I help? Me: Hi I'm pregnant! then proceed to check date of last period... ask if I'm taking folic acid... tell me she'll let the midwife know! and Bye bye! :D
> 
> LOL

Yeah, I'm expecting the same. Have just been trying to convince OH that there is no need for him to come along - sweet of him to say he would tho.

Enjoy your shopping!

Lx


----------



## span

Lois said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> I have my first Docs appt on Tuesday. I expect it'll be five minutes long...Doc: Hi how can I help? Me: Hi I'm pregnant! then proceed to check date of last period... ask if I'm taking folic acid... tell me she'll let the midwife know! and Bye bye! :D
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, I'm expecting the same. Have just been trying to convince OH that there is no need for him to come along - sweet of him to say he would tho.
> 
> Enjoy your shopping!
> 
> LxClick to expand...

That sounds like a carbon copy of my GP appointment yesterday. Also filled out the prescription charge excemption form which will be handy for my asthma inhalers - I'll have to stockpile them! :winkwink:
My OH was also offering to come along - glad I left him him behind!


----------



## K123

I am expecting a slightly longer appointment than just take folic acid as been ill recently so will need to check through a few things - but am so looking forward to saying fertility specialist, not for me!!!


----------



## Lois

Oh, that's a good point span. Free dentist appointments too! Oooh the perks!

Sorry to hear you've been unwell K123, I hope the appointment is still fairly straight forward for you.

Lx


----------



## Anneye

Hello hello! Can I join in? Due June 8th I think! :)


----------



## Jenren

Im 4 June at the moment cant wait for our 12 weeks scan - role on 6 weeks x


----------



## KerryGold

Hiya :wave:

I've settled on June 8th for EDD.

Got the first twinges of possible MS today. Fun eh?

I'm at the drs Thursday. The appt has been booked a few weeks as I had day 21 bloods taken to see if I ovd and this is the follow up. Dr "you ovulated" Me "I know - I'm pregnant!"

xXx


----------



## Groovychick

Can you put me down for June 14th please?


----------



## Groovychick

Lois said:


> Oh, that's a good point span. Free dentist appointments too! Oooh the perks!
> Lx

Thank you for sharing that! :thumbup:


----------



## Lois

Hello Anneye, Congratulations and welcome! I've added you to the list.

Jenren, KerryGold and Groovychick - I've moved your dates on the list. :)

Lx


----------



## Lois

KerryGold said:


> Hiya :wave:
> 
> I've settled on June 8th for EDD.
> 
> Got the first twinges of possible MS today. Fun eh?
> 
> I'm at the drs Thursday. The appt has been booked a few weeks as I had day 21 bloods taken to see if I ovd and this is the follow up. Dr "you ovulated" Me "I know - I'm pregnant!"
> 
> xXx

Yay! That will be so satisfying to go into the appointment knowing you've conceived! 

Sorry that the MS is rearing it's head already though - booo!
Lx


----------



## Debbie_23

Thanks for the invite to join! I would love to, my edd is 13 june. Congrats to everyone that has had recent bfp's.


----------



## Lois

Hi Debbie, welcome!

I've added you to the list. How are you feeling so far? I don't know about you but I'm keen to get to the other side of 4 weeks!

Lx


----------



## Debbie_23

I am fine so far, had a few very mild cramps, well not even cramps just abit uncomfortable. I remember having this with my son though so must be normal for me. Feeling a bit sicky every nw and then, mostly when im hungry, had major sickness with my son that hit very badly at 5 week mark so really hoping I just stick with the mild queasyness this time. Yeah im looking forward to next weekend and nearly at 5 weeks. Going to make doctors appointment for a week on wednesday. Just praying I have a sticky bean. How are you feeling?


----------



## Sooz

I'm not sure on 2 or 4th due to this being my first cycle off of BCP so I'll go with 4th until proven otherwise. :D


----------



## teach77

Hi. Can i join too? EDD of 11th June after trying for 13 months. My main symptoms at the moment are feeling thirsty a lot and a tight feeling across my stomach at times (not like cramps but more of an ache i think). Is this normal? We've waited so long to get to this point that i'm scared to go to the loo each time in case i see blood.


----------



## CucciCoo

Hi ladies :flower: I'd like to join too please. Think I'm due on the 13th June, that's according to ovulation date on ff. 

So far I feel mainly fine, have some cracking headaches which is not normal for me plus had some mild cramps. 

I'm a bit worried as I have also had brown spotting for a week now since 9dpo. Have done 3 tests and the last was defo stronger than the first. Think I might need to go to the docs on Monday to discuss spotting but worried they might dismiss it as being too early :shrug:

Hoping for sticky beans for us all :cloud9:


----------



## ACCmummyof2

is anyone starting to feel sick? i feel sick most of the day at the mo.


----------



## Lois

Debbie_23 said:


> I am fine so far, had a few very mild cramps, well not even cramps just abit uncomfortable. I remember having this with my son though so must be normal for me. Feeling a bit sicky every nw and then, mostly when im hungry, had major sickness with my son that hit very badly at 5 week mark so really hoping I just stick with the mild queasyness this time. Yeah im looking forward to next weekend and nearly at 5 weeks. Going to make doctors appointment for a week on wednesday. Just praying I have a sticky bean. How are you feeling?

Pretty much the same. Mild cramps, very mild nausea now and again and quite a lot of tingling in boobs. Also bloated and weeing a lot too!

Fingers crossed for you for no morning sickness!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Sooz said:


> I'm not sure on 2 or 4th due to this being my first cycle off of BCP so I'll go with 4th until proven otherwise. :D

Congratulations Sooz! Hope you're feeling well. Has it been a shock falling pregnant so quickly?

Lx


----------



## Lois

teach77 said:


> Hi. Can i join too? EDD of 11th June after trying for 13 months. My main symptoms at the moment are feeling thirsty a lot and a tight feeling across my stomach at times (not like cramps but more of an ache i think). Is this normal? We've waited so long to get to this point that i'm scared to go to the loo each time in case i see blood.

Congratulations teach! 13 cycles must have had it's challenges. So pleased for you.

You're not alone in worrying about seeing blood when you go to the loo and often it can feel like you're bleeding when you've just had a surge of discharge (tmi!) Many women have a little bleeding during their pregnancies and it doesn't necessarily mean there's an issue, but obviously you have to get it checked out just in case.

Tight, achey abdomen sounds normal. I think it's very natural to worry in the first trimester but all of the aches and twinges are a great sign that your body knows it's pregnant and is adapting to look after LO. We worry if we do have symptoms and we worry if we don't! lol It gets easier though.

Nice to have you here!

Lx


----------



## Lois

CucciCoo said:


> Hi ladies :flower: I'd like to join too please. Think I'm due on the 13th June, that's according to ovulation date on ff.
> 
> So far I feel mainly fine, have some cracking headaches which is not normal for me plus had some mild cramps.
> 
> I'm a bit worried as I have also had brown spotting for a week now since 9dpo. Have done 3 tests and the last was defo stronger than the first. Think I might need to go to the docs on Monday to discuss spotting but worried they might dismiss it as being too early :shrug:
> 
> Hoping for sticky beans for us all :cloud9:

Hi Cuccicoo,

Congratulations! 

They generally say that if it's brown blood it's old blood and nothing to worry about but it's worth getting it checked out just to put your mind at rest. A nurse explained to me last time around that when your uterus "knows" it's got a baby to look after it cleans out old blood to prepare for the rest of the pregnancy. This happened to me at 8 weeks and 9 weeks in my first pregnancy and everything was fine.

Lx


----------



## Lois

ACCmummyof2 said:


> is anyone starting to feel sick? i feel sick most of the day at the mo.

Def nauseous now and again but I'm thnk some stronger sickiness will kick in in a week or so!

Sorry to hear you're feeling ill so much!

Lx


----------



## K123

I'm having moments of feeling nauseous, but it passes as quickly as it comes. Stomach sometimes feels a bit crampy, sometimes a bit like there's gentle pressure there and somtimes feels fine. Boobs ache lots! Am kind of enjoying these feelings at the moment though as after months of trying I'm taking them as signs that my body's doing what it should. May not enjoy it so much if start being sick though......


How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Chase

Can I join you ladies? I am due 9th June I think!


----------



## MummyCat

Wow... lots of new ladies! WELCOME :flower:

I had first signs of nausea yesterday... was hoping it would only start at week 6... we'll see how I do!

here's hoping for lots of sticky baby bean!!! :hug:


----------



## wild2011

im fluttering between here and may, until edd confirmed, :S aww it kicking in cath. xxx


----------



## MummyCat

wild2011 said:


> im fluttering between here and may, until edd confirmed, :S aww it kicking in cath. xxx

Hello lovely flutterby!! :flower: Yeah I think it might be starting babe! Can I secretly hope you end up in June?? :blush:

xxx


----------



## alnwickbride

hi girlies :)

my edd is 2nd june - i am sooooo excited :D i have tummy cramps on and off atm how about u girls? they scared me at first!

We have decided to go to babybond and have an early scan to put my mind at risk :)

xxx


----------



## wild2011

MummyCat said:


> wild2011 said:
> 
> 
> im fluttering between here and may, until edd confirmed, :S aww it kicking in cath. xxx
> 
> Hello lovely flutterby!! :flower: Yeah I think it might be starting babe! Can I secretly hope you end up in June?? :blush:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

yes indeed, was 3 days late last time also, so even if im only ultered by a day or so, i may prove to be a june bump lol :thumbup: Chloes birthday 19th may so june good for me, but id rather find out sooner, the thought of having to go back a few days/week is daunting :baby: .. then again an early baby like chloe would be nice lol. she was actually due the 17th june, so 4 weeks early :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Feeling nauseous, no appetite and cramps. :-(


----------



## MummyCat

wild2011 said:


> yes indeed, was 3 days late last time also, so even if im only ultered by a day or so, i may prove to be a june bump lol :thumbup: Chloes birthday 19th may so june good for me, but id rather find out sooner, the thought of having to go back a few days/week is daunting :baby: .. then again an early baby like chloe would be nice lol. she was actually due the 17th june, so 4 weeks early :happydance:

Lottie was very late... due in March, born in April... but unless this one is early, I should be a June Mummy :) 

Look forward to hearing your dates from scan!! :)


----------



## Lois

Hi Chase,

Congratulations and welcome!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Hi alnwickbride,

Congratulations! I'll be paying for a scan at 8 weeks. Patly to put my mind at ease and partly because I'm too impatient to wait til 12 weeks!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Wild2011!

Lx


----------



## southerngal2

Wow! Lots of us due in June!
Congrats to everyone!

My first dr apt. is Monday afternoon. I can cancel that fertility specialist apt. now!


----------



## Lois

That's so exciting southerngal! Let us know how your appointment goes.

Lx


----------



## Sooz

DH thought he'd booked me in with the midwife Tuesday but having just looked at the card it says a week Tuesday, so going to have to call tomorrow and check which it is. 

I'm suffering from the pelvic cramps too, the worst go round in to my back, but they are infrequent and totally manageable. My digestion is up the creek and have told DH if I need to go to the toilet and he's on it he better get off pronto! :haha:

I'm also having tonnes of really sticky yellow CM....is anyone else getting this?


----------



## Lois

I got the sticky, yellow cm in my first pregnancy and figure it'll appear any day now this time around. It's quite common apparently - I assume it's a side-effect of the mucous plug forming in the cervix.

Lx


----------



## Chase

Hey ladies,

Symptoms so far are: 
Pounding heart when climbing stairs (I have always got this), stuffy nose, shortness of breath, slight nausea, feeling very hungry, sore boobs on and off and sleeplessness. 

Also, I am waking very early in the morning for a wee, but then can't get back to sleep!

Has anyone had their hcg levels done? 
Cathryn xx


----------



## Sooz

I thought the plug was the likely cause of the CM. It's fascinatingly gross though. :haha:


----------



## NandO1

Hi girls and congrats, im due 8th june glad to see so many people to enjoy it with, re: cm mine has started to kick in.. yum(not)


----------



## mommytoTandE

Hi Girls! May I join? Just tested yesterday and got my positive! I REALLY thought I was out before I testes since I had a bad lower back ache when I woke... But looking back I really was peeing A LOT and had a lot of nausea. I am off to the doctors tomorrow for bloods. I have no idea my due date yet as my cycle this time was really wacky, esp after I put in a positive pregnancy test in Fertilty Friend it moved my O up by over a week. So I really have no idea how far along I am at the moment! I am just very excited and nervous ... Today I have noticed a lot of wet cm... gross lol


----------



## Lois

Hi NandO1, Congratulations! Yum indeed! lol

Congratulations mommytoTandE! So many people seem to get their BFP on a month when they're convinced it hasn't happened. I've taken a stab in the dark and put you down as due 12th June. Let us know when you get a EDD and good luck for your appointment.

Lx

Lx


----------



## Lois

I couldn't resist and took one of the clearblue digitals that tells you how far along you are this morning(even though I know through simple logic). I had a sudden panic when I'd done the deed and thought "shit, what if it says not pregnant?!" Happily came back "Pregnant" with "2-3" weeks since conception which is bang on. Hooray!

Just spoke to my doctor's office and they said no need to see a GP unless I particularly want to. They'll take my word for it that I'm pregnant and I just have to fill in a couple of forms at reception to refer myself to midwifery...saves an unecessary appointment. I loved going to that appointment first time around though because you get to say "Hello, I'm pregnant" without worrying about whether to wait til 12 weeks.

Think I'll go and sort the forms out today.

Hope everyone's had a good start to the week.

Lx


----------



## CucciCoo

mommytoTandE said:


> Hi Girls! May I join? Just tested yesterday and got my positive! I REALLY thought I was out before I testes since I had a bad lower back ache when I woke... But looking back I really was peeing A LOT and had a lot of nausea. I am off to the doctors tomorrow for bloods. I have no idea my due date yet as my cycle this time was really wacky, esp after I put in a positive pregnancy test in Fertilty Friend it moved my O up by over a week. So I really have no idea how far along I am at the moment! I am just very excited and nervous ... Today I have noticed a lot of wet cm... gross lol

Massive congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: nice to see a fellow chart stalker over here. 

Congrats to everybody who has recently got their :bfp:


----------



## CucciCoo

Arghhh I am so stressed right now. Just got back from my doctors. Went to see them as have had some spotting since I got bfp. Anyways, the doctor basically told me that there is nothing they can do at this stage and I could lose the baby, or not, only time will tell. He also gave me the number for the early pregnancy advisory unit and said that I could make an appointment for an early scan to check the baby etc. Just rang the number and he has given the number for the termination clinic :cry::cry:

I rang the doctors and told the receptionist and she gave me the correct number, just rang it and they said that I have to be referred by the doctor and can't make my own appointment :nope: 

I'm so stressed and angry at my doctors for being so poo and insesitive :cry: I feel like I have no faith in them at all. Just had a total meltdown at the receptionist.

Sorry to bring all the joy down :nope:


----------



## Sooz

That's terrible Hun, how can anyone make a mistake like that? How bloody insensitive...I would be fuming! Have you asked the receptionist to get the doctor to refer you?

I called mine this morning and they have made my appointment for next week instead of this. I'm a little annoyed too, as DH explained to them my old doctor told me I should be seen once I got my BFP because I would need Iron & Hemoglobin tests due to my erratic blood levels. 

I have to take my registration forms with me today so may mention it to the receptionist then. I'm currently pooped on the sofa halfway through cleaning the rabbits out...my back couldn't cope with anymore. :dohh:


----------



## CucciCoo

I know, what an insensitive loon. Doc just rang me back and he's spoken to the scan unit. As I suspected it's too early for a scan but I'm going back to docs at 2 for bloods. If my hcg is over 1000 then I can have a scan, if not then I need another blood test next week to see if the levels have increased. I kinda assumed that's what they'd do in the first place but just took the other docs word for it.

Hope you get your tests sorted sooz, can you make an appointment with the nurse?


----------



## S_J_M

Hi there.... can I come and join in please? I think I could probably do with the support!

Lois - thank you for "inviting" me - my EDD is 8th June (DH's Bday!!). Funnily enough my first choice name if we have another girl is Lois! 

I've done a big rambling post on the first tri board, but in short, I'm 38 (DH is 47, so in other words we are ancient!!) and we have a 19 month old who was conceived naturally after we were told we couldn't have children. We've had loads of fertility treatment - 3 years of TTC before help, then clomid, IUI's, IVF's, the whole shebang. We thought we were blessed with just her, but we got married 3 weeks ago and had been deliberately preventing till then as I was a bit paranoid I would catch and not be able to get in my wedding dress lol! So just before the wedding we stopped bothering to prevent and to my utter, stunned amazement I got my BFP today - first month!! 

Feeling very odd about it all - swing from being happy to madly worrying!! I keep thinking how hard it was (DD was a reflux & colic baby who kept one or both of us awake all night pretty much for the first 10 weeks solidly!) Am also worrying about practical issues such as the size of the house, money, how my DD will react, working full time with 2 small children, etc, etc. All a bit much to take in at this stage! I really, seriously did not expect this to happen for months, if not ever!

I phoned the doctors and they said I can have the same community midwife as I had before which I am really pleased about as she was fab - shes calling me tomorrow to arrange to come over for "form filling" which I seem to recall was a lengthy meeting last time!

I'll have a play with tickers and sigs and things later.

I look forward to getting to know you all!!

Sophie


----------



## Sooz

Wow what an amazing story! We caught first month too but I'm still in stages of shock at the moment....it keeps me from worrying.

I'm off to give my registration forms to the doctors tonight, I know my midwife is called Michelle....I just hope she's nice as the receptionist was quite huffy on the phone.


----------



## Lois

Hi Sophie,

Welcome! In yet another twist my favourite name for a girl this time is Sophie!

You really do have an amazing story.

Hey, congratulations on your marriage by the way. Where was your honeymoon?

Lx


----------



## S_J_M

Lois said:


> Welcome! In yet another twist my favourite name for a girl this time is Sophie!

Bizarre! It's served me well if thats any help... although when I was born (looooong time ago!) it was such an unusual name but now it's a bit better known. We both liked Lois last time and I'm really not sure why it didn't make the final list - she was either going to be Melissa or Tabitha but even though we loved (and I do still love) Tabitha, everyone said it sounded like a cats name - so we ended up with Melissa or Missy for short.

Boys names are a different thing - much harder I think!

Not sure wheter to find out the gender on this one - I was adamant last time not to (and didn't, and not finding out really helped to motivate me in labour as I was so keen to know what she was!) but I can see a practical benefit this time - I really don't mind if it's a boy or girl, but I can see helpful benefits for another girl - same baby clothes, sharing a room, etc. If its a boy I could sell all the girly things and get boy ones instead! Not sure what to do on that count! Will any of you ladies be finding out?

We got married in my old family town in north wales, and then just went to Lanzarote - nothing too exotic as we took DD with us and we didn't want to risk her tolerence on a long haul flight lol!!!


----------



## Sooz

We're finding out, just getting a baby is enough motivation for me to start pushing and I think finding the flavour breaks the pregnancy up nicely and gives DH something to look forward to (40 weeks is forever to a bloke). He is keen to find out and is already talking about nurseries. :wacko:


----------



## CucciCoo

Hi SJM :flower:

What a lovely story, bet you and OH are over the moon. I too am worried about size of the house, child care etc etc. Hubs works from home in what will be the babys room so no idea where we are going to put him... In a corner me thinks :haha: Can't really afford to move right now so we'll have to figure something out.

I defo want to know the flavour :haha: just can't wait. I agree that it will help with bonding etc.


----------



## MummyCat

CucciCoo said:


> Arghhh I am so stressed right now. Just got back from my doctors. Went to see them as have had some spotting since I got bfp. Anyways, the doctor basically told me that there is nothing they can do at this stage and I could lose the baby, or not, only time will tell. He also gave me the number for the early pregnancy advisory unit and said that I could make an appointment for an early scan to check the baby etc. Just rang the number and he has given the number for the termination clinic :cry::cry:
> 
> I rang the doctors and told the receptionist and she gave me the correct number, just rang it and they said that I have to be referred by the doctor and can't make my own appointment :nope:
> 
> I'm so stressed and angry at my doctors for being so poo and insesitive :cry: I feel like I have no faith in them at all. Just had a total meltdown at the receptionist.
> 
> Sorry to bring all the joy down :nope:

Sweetheart... :hugs: I had a very similar bad experience with my doctor when I was about to miscarry in the pregnancy before I had my daughter!

I was fuming, and now i will only see a lady doctor at my surgery, and have had no problems with my surgery since then!

I had an early scan when preggers with Lottie and I didn't need my doc to make the appt, I just told them that I needed one to date the pregnancy as i'd had strange periods since the miscarriage and they saw me no problem.

I'd get hold of your surgery reception and ask to see another doctor. *hugs*

xx


----------



## MummyCat

sorry hun... just read the bit about the HCG levels... .hope they're on the rise!!

Welcome SJM! what an amazing story!! My little one is 18 months and hubby works from home too... so..crowded house :) but we will make do until we have more funds available for a new house1 :D

Anyhoo... .morning sickness has hit me.... hate it! :( but well worth the bother for the end result! :)

xxxx


----------



## K123

First appointment with GP went well. Pretty quick appointment really, gave me EDD of 10th June (though that may change at scan) - first antenatal appointment with midwife is October 29th! Very excited!

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Sooz

I couldn't get my appointment changed so I'll be booking in with the midwife next Tuesday. Hopefully they'll have all my note through from the old practice by then. Just need to concentrate on getting safely through the next week now.

I'm finally full up, just scoffed a whole half pint of angel delight. Fancy a nap again now.


----------



## nixster

Hey guys.... can i join in please?????? 

I got my :bfp: on friday and am off to the Dr's tomorrow to tell him the good news..

I'm really shocked as we had only been trying a week and then this bean stuck... after telling my mum she decides to tell me= oh it was like that for me too.. grrrr damn women, could have warned me :dohh: i really did think we were going to take ages and had told myself that i was just imagining all my symptoms as i'd read up on it too much.. imagine the shock when i got the two lines on the test..

Hubbies response was - yey my balls work :haha: bless him..

We've only been married 8 weeks so possibly all a bit rushed but soo glad we waited to try rather than before. I've had THE most painful boobs, cramps, back ache and grumpyness going... i thougt you were meant to bloom in pregnancy ?? ha.. 

sending you lots of dust and glue
x


----------



## mommytoTandE

I just got back from the ob/gyn's office. My due date (yeah!!!!) is June 2!!!! I am sure that will change once I get a scan in a few months. My first check up in November 5!!! At that appt my scan will be scheduled! Please add me! Thanks!+


----------



## Dukechick

Hey everyone!!!

Thanks for making this Thread Lois, it's great!! Now, I have to figure out how to copy the June Buds picture, and I'm all set :)

I have a Doctor's appointment this Friday, so she can get me in for an appointment for my 12 week scan (it's hard to get in here)..... and my family & I are flying to visit my mom for the weekend, and we can't wait to tell her!!! We ordered a shirt for Cameron (our 15 month old) to wear, and on the front it says "Shhhh, I have a secret.....", and on the back is says, "I'm going to be a big brother!" OMG!!! DH and I both started crying when we saw it!! HAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!

Congrats to everyone here, exciting isn't it?!??! The next 9 months are going to be wonderful!! I remember my first pregnancy like it was yesterday, and LOVED every minute of it!!!!

It's going to be wonderful getting to know all of you in the next few months!!

xoxox


----------



## faun

Can you add me please i think i'm due 14th June based on LMP. It was a big shock to get my BFP as we weren't really trying we were NTNP but we only :sex: twice this month due to work etc!


----------



## Sooz

I think my morning sickness is starting, I couldn't get out of bed for an hour today as I felt hot, dizzy and nauseous. Once again am fine after eating though. Think DH will have to start bringing me breakfast in bed. :haha:

Have any of you got MS yet? If so when did it kick in?


----------



## Lois

S_J_M said:


> Bizarre! It's served me well if thats any help... although when I was born (looooong time ago!) it was such an unusual name but now it's a bit better known. We both liked Lois last time and I'm really not sure why it didn't make the final list - she was either going to be Melissa or Tabitha but even though we loved (and I do still love) Tabitha, everyone said it sounded like a cats name - so we ended up with Melissa or Missy for short.
> 
> Boys names are a different thing - much harder I think!
> 
> Not sure wheter to find out the gender on this one - I was adamant last time not to (and didn't, and not finding out really helped to motivate me in labour as I was so keen to know what she was!) but I can see a practical benefit this time - I really don't mind if it's a boy or girl, but I can see helpful benefits for another girl - same baby clothes, sharing a room, etc. If its a boy I could sell all the girly things and get boy ones instead! Not sure what to do on that count! Will any of you ladies be finding out?
> 
> We got married in my old family town in north wales, and then just went to Lanzarote - nothing too exotic as we took DD with us and we didn't want to risk her tolerence on a long haul flight lol!!!

I find boys names a bit harder too. OH and I rarely agree because he thinks I like posh names and I think he likes chavvy ones. We both think "Sophie" is lovely and very feminine though. It's also one of the few names that we both have nice associations with.

We found out the gender last time - I was certain I wanted to because I just wanted to know as much as poss about my baby as soon as poss and I'm a little impatient! I'd like to find out this time too, partly for the same reasons but also, as you say, so I know whether to dig out Evie's old stuff or buy boy things!

We went to Lanzarote this year - wasn't sure what to expect but we had a great time and stayed at a lovely family resort called Princesa Yaiza. Nice beach too!

Lx


----------



## Lois

K123 said:


> First appointment with GP went well. Pretty quick appointment really, gave me EDD of 10th June (though that may change at scan) - first antenatal appointment with midwife is October 29th! Very excited!
> 
> How's everyone doing today?

Pretty knackered today! The fatigue is def my biggest symptom at the mo. Although the nausea is really kicking in too. How are you doing?

Hooray for your first appointment! And not long til you see the midwife.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Sooz said:


> I couldn't get my appointment changed so I'll be booking in with the midwife next Tuesday. Hopefully they'll have all my note through from the old practice by then. Just need to concentrate on getting safely through the next week now.
> 
> I'm finally full up, just scoffed a whole half pint of angel delight. Fancy a nap again now.

Mmmm angel delight! I haven't had that since I was little. *adds to shopping list*

Sorry that you're having to wait for your appointment, that must be really frustrating. Fingers crossed the time will fly by.

Lx


----------



## Lois

nixster said:


> Hey guys.... can i join in please??????
> 
> I got my :bfp: on friday and am off to the Dr's tomorrow to tell him the good news..
> 
> I'm really shocked as we had only been trying a week and then this bean stuck... after telling my mum she decides to tell me= oh it was like that for me too.. grrrr damn women, could have warned me :dohh: i really did think we were going to take ages and had told myself that i was just imagining all my symptoms as i'd read up on it too much.. imagine the shock when i got the two lines on the test..
> 
> Hubbies response was - yey my balls work :haha: bless him..
> 
> We've only been married 8 weeks so possibly all a bit rushed but soo glad we waited to try rather than before. I've had THE most painful boobs, cramps, back ache and grumpyness going... i thougt you were meant to bloom in pregnancy ?? ha..
> 
> sending you lots of dust and glue
> x

Hi hun, Of course you can join. Welcome! Are you due 13th or have I just made that up?! Congratulations on getting pregnant so quickly - a few people here have had a similar experience and are feeling a bit taken aback too!

Bless your hubby. Men like to know their bits are doing the job hey?

Congrats on your wedding too - quite a year for you both!

I def don't feel like I'm blooming yet, I just feel blooming rough! Good old mother nature.


----------



## Lois

mommytoTandE said:


> I just got back from the ob/gyn's office. My due date (yeah!!!!) is June 2!!!! I am sure that will change once I get a scan in a few months. My first check up in November 5!!! At that appt my scan will be scheduled! Please add me! Thanks!+

Hi hun. Yay for first appointment!

I've moved you to June 2nd.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Dukechick said:


> ....and my family & I are flying to visit my mom for the weekend, and we can't wait to tell her!!! We ordered a shirt for Cameron (our 15 month old) to wear, and on the front it says "Shhhh, I have a secret.....", and on the back is says, "I'm going to be a big brother!" OMG!!! DH and I both started crying when we saw it!! HAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!

Aww that's lovely!

We told my mum and dad in a really similar way. Evie was wearing a t-shirt under her coat that said "I'm the big sister" on the front and "Due June 2011" on the back. I whipped her coat off for the big reveal and neither of them read the shirt! I had to point it out to them in the end. :dohh:

Have a lovely trip and I hop your mom gets the hint quicker than mine did!

Lx


----------



## Lois

faun said:


> Can you add me please i think i'm due 14th June based on LMP. It was a big shock to get my BFP as we weren't really trying we were NTNP but we only :sex: twice this month due to work etc!

Hi Faun,

Congratulations and welcome! Another quick pregnancy - thats great! There must have been something in the air in September!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Sooz said:


> I think my morning sickness is starting, I couldn't get out of bed for an hour today as I felt hot, dizzy and nauseous. Once again am fine after eating though. Think DH will have to start bringing me breakfast in bed. :haha:
> 
> Have any of you got MS yet? If so when did it kick in?

Ooh, do you know how to make my OH bring breakfast in bed too?!

I'm having the same thing - nausea until I eat. I'm trying to eat really healthily as I gained LOTS of weight in my first pregnancy. Couldn't stay awy from the cake, but determined to now!

Lx


----------



## southerngal2

Good morning! How is everyone today?

I had my first Dr apt yesterday, she did blood work and scheduled my first u/s for next week. I can't wait to see the heart beat on the screen!


----------



## Sooz

Lois said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> I think my morning sickness is starting, I couldn't get out of bed for an hour today as I felt hot, dizzy and nauseous. Once again am fine after eating though. Think DH will have to start bringing me breakfast in bed. :haha:
> 
> Have any of you got MS yet? If so when did it kick in?
> 
> Ooh, do you know how to make my OH bring breakfast in bed too?!
> 
> I'm having the same thing - nausea until I eat. I'm trying to eat really healthily as I gained LOTS of weight in my first pregnancy. Couldn't stay awy from the cake, but determined to now!
> 
> LxClick to expand...

I haven't worked out how to get mine to do it yet. Maybe I can take the toaster and bread to bed with me? :rofl:

I'm looking forward to food shopping tomorrow, there are so many yummy things I want to buy to eat and I NEED more Grapefruit juice, I am seriously going to buy cartons and cartons of it. :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

:haha:
Toaster to bed! That's funny!


----------



## Dukechick

Good morning everyone :hi:

I hope everyone's feeling great today. I had a full 9 hours of sleep last night. YAY!!!! I'm a Flight Attendant, so when I come to work, I love to sleeeeep! 

Sooz, I can't remember when my MS started when I was pregnant with Cameron, I think around 6 weeks??? So far, I've been good with this pregnancy, but it's still early, HOWEVER I've read that MS isn't know to be as severe with lots of ladies with their 2nd pregnancy. I hope it doesn't last too long for you.

I've been SUPER TIRED this time around for the last 2 weeks. I'm not sure if it's because I've got a 15 month old, or if it's a symptom. Hmmm.....???


----------



## Sooz

I suspect it's the pregnancy, I've had a two hour afternoon nap for the last couple of days. I'm thinking the closer I get to six weeks the worse this sickness is probably going to get. Bus journey to work should be fun. :haha:


----------



## bunnie2

can you add me to june 10th please:happydance:


----------



## Lois

Welcome bunnie2 and congratulations!!

Lx


----------



## MrsCapps

Please add me to this wonderful June mommies group. I will be due June 7th buy my calculations but my first doctors appointment is the 20th. Congrats to all you out there :)


----------



## CucciCoo

Hi guys, I got my hcg levels today, they are 250. Going back to have more blood done on Friday to see if they are rising as they should be. Will probably do a trillion tests before then too! 

Have no symptoms at all today but the brown spotting seems to have almost gone, it's more faint orangy/brown total tmi I know!

Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## Lois

Welcome MrsCapps and congratulations to you too! How are you feeling so far?

Lx


----------



## Lois

CucciCoo said:


> Hi guys, I got my hcg levels today, they are 250. Going back to have more blood done on Friday to see if they are rising as they should be. Will probably do a trillion tests before then too!
> 
> Have no symptoms at all today but the brown spotting seems to have almost gone, it's more faint orangy/brown total tmi I know!
> 
> Hope you're all well :flower:

Hi Cuccicoo, 

Glad you got your results back. Is 250 about right? Or do you have to wait for the next results to know? Excuse my ignorance!

Excellent news that the spotting has almost cleared up.

Lx


----------



## MummyCat

Good news on the spotting Cucci Coo!! :flower:

Welcome to the new ladies!

Been to docs today, she agrees it's 8th June for me (unless scan shows otherwise). No bloods done, just BP. that was it, she was lovely though!

Soooo.... do you think we'll get any twins in our group? Statistically we should right? It'll be interesting to see :) 

xxxx


----------



## Lois

MummyCat, That would be very exciting...although I'm def not volunteering for the role! Does anyone have a hunch that they're having twins? How about gender? Does anyone have a strong instinct already?

It's been a day of cramps for me...ouch! I think I may have made them worse by overdoing the physical work today - had a house full of toddlers this morning and there was plenty of lifting involved!

Lx


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... you can call me Cath if you like... less to type than MummyCat :) 

I have twins in the family, so potentially stand a chance, but with a toddler already I hope it's a single pregnancy for us! Hubby is determined it's a boy.... I think we might be heading for a girl!! Is it too early to talk about names we like? So far the only names that the pair of us both like are James or Kirsten... he's rubbish... I have such nice names... and he says no... and then suggests name's like Gary or Trevor! Now I'm sure I've met tons of lovely Gary's and at one stage it was probably a popular name... but Charlotte and Gary just don't work for me! *sigh*

Anyway.... Lois... not too much heavy lifting there lady!! (though my toddler is a heavy lump too! :D) xx


----------



## Lois

LOL That will be easier, thanks!

My husband usually likes crap names too so I feel your pain. James and Kirsten are nice. We both like Sophie for a girl, but there might be a hurdle to jump with that - one of my closest friends is called Sophie and I don't want to piss the others off by having them assume we've named our child after her and not them...OH says I worry too much and he's prob right but I remember the trouble I had when I picked a maid of honour!

Lx


----------



## Round2

Hi Everyone,

Just found this group. I saw my name on the first page, but I'm tooo tired to read through the whole thread!!

Anyways, I had my first u/s @ 4w5d and we saw the gestational sac. Our next appointment is Oct 14th....hoping to see a lovely heart beating.

I'm feeling pretty good, better than previous pregnancies. My MS comes and goes and I'm really tired....but just happy to have pregnancy symptoms.

How's everyone else doing? Has anyone else had any scans yet?


----------



## Lois

Round2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just found this group. I saw my name on the first page, but I'm tooo tired to read through the whole thread!!
> 
> Anyways, I had my first u/s @ 4w5d and we saw the gestational sac. Our next appointment is Oct 14th....hoping to see a lovely heart beating.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good, better than previous pregnancies. My MS comes and goes and I'm really tired....but just happy to have pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Has anyone else had any scans yet?


Welcome! I will have added your name and date from the Due June thread in the first trimester forum.

Congratulations on your pregnancy. I think yours is the first scan in this group (may have to stand corrected!) and it's wonderful knews that it went well! I'm planning on a private scan at 8 weeks-ish and looking forward to it already.

I've been crampy and a bit queazy so far. Also weeing lots and slightly tingly boobs. Like you say though, I wouldn't change it for the world.

Lx


----------



## CucciCoo

Thanks guys. I swotted up online and at 4 weeks your hcg levels should be 5-462 so pretty much in the middle really. I think the important thing is that they rise a lot by Friday. 

Not thought of any names yet, want to make sure all is ok first but I have a few that I like (secret pondering in my head) they are all girl names tho. I really struggle with boy names for some reason.

Eek hoping it's not twins as my house is tiny, not even sure where I will put one yet. Having said that I'm sure we'd figure it out, maybe move hubs out to the shed :haha:

Has anyone got any fur babies? I have a 6 month old kitten who is too cute. He's going to be so sad when he's no longer mummies baby :blush:


----------



## southerngal2

CucciCoo said:


> Has anyone got any fur babies? I have a 6 month old kitten who is too cute. He's going to be so sad when he's no longer mummies baby :blush:

Yes, a two year old Schnauzer named Kao that's gonna be so jealous!


----------



## NandO1

Hi all you lovely pregnant ladies, Cuccicoo those levels seem pretty good to me. 
I dont really have any symptoms (but i didnt with the other 2) am peeing for england - dread to think what water bill will be! have sore boobs on and off and still a bit crampy but apart from that im getting my head around being pregnant!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Round2

Cuccicoo 

I just wanted to let you know that I had some bleeding around 4 weeks too. My GP said the same thing, could be mc, could be nothing. BUT, then I saw my high risk OB and he said not to worry at all. He said if you're going to bleed, the very first few weeks are the safest time. He said that lots and lots of women have blood around this time and it's nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## KerryGold

Hi all :wave:

Welcome to the new faces. I've been fine today (by this I mean no dizziness or nausea) so it's just on with the weeing, the exhaustion and the backache. When it gets past 4.30 my brain really starts to pack up and I work til 5.30. Boo...

Snuggling in my bed now. I put my jamas on at 8.30!

xXx


----------



## Sooz

I'm spending every minute at home in either my trackies or my PJ's. I really am going to have to buy some more tracksuit bottoms at this rate.

ETA: In my maternal side of the family there are twins in my generation but they're Dad is my uncle so it won't be from our family genes. I have boy vibes and so does my DH (but he was boy preferential anyway).


----------



## Sherileigh

Dukechick said:


> Good morning everyone :hi:
> 
> I hope everyone's feeling great today. I had a full 9 hours of sleep last night. YAY!!!! I'm a Flight Attendant, so when I come to work, I love to sleeeeep!
> 
> Sooz, I can't remember when my MS started when I was pregnant with Cameron, I think around 6 weeks??? So far, I've been good with this pregnancy, but it's still early, *HOWEVER I've read that MS isn't know to be as severe with lots of ladies with their 2nd pregnancy*. I hope it doesn't last too long for you.
> 
> I've been SUPER TIRED this time around for the last 2 weeks. I'm not sure if it's because I've got a 15 month old, or if it's a symptom. Hmmm.....???

That's funny, both my sister and 2 of my cousins had no MS for their first and had it HORRIBLY on the 2nd, and a close friend had nothing on her first 2 and had it the whole way through on the 3rd! It was so bad she would throw up all over her carpet, eventually she just starting cutting the carpet out! lol. Anyway I'm petrified that I'm going to be like that when I'm pregnant with our 2nd! I guess there's really no way of knowing!


----------



## tinysqueeze

Hi! Can you please add me for June 7th? : )
I seem to be having an easy time so far but I guess I should wait awhile before I say that!! My breasts hurt soooooo bad, I am having lower backaches, and I am GRUMPY! But other that, no nausea, no odd cravings or aversions! This is so exciting and also nerve-wracking!


----------



## Lois

KerryGold said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> Welcome to the new faces. I've been fine today (by this I mean no dizziness or nausea) so it's just on with the weeing, the exhaustion and the backache. When it gets past 4.30 my brain really starts to pack up and I work til 5.30. Boo...
> 
> Snuggling in my bed now. I put my jamas on at 8.30!
> 
> xXx

I highly approve of early pj wearing!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Sherileigh said:


> That's funny, both my sister and 2 of my cousins had no MS for their first and had it HORRIBLY on the 2nd, and a close friend had nothing on her first 2 and had it the whole way through on the 3rd! It was so bad she would throw up all over her carpet, eventually she just starting cutting the carpet out! lol. Anyway I'm petrified that I'm going to be like that when I'm pregnant with our 2nd! I guess there's really no way of knowing!

Arrrgggh! Don't tell me this Sherileigh!!

I will not be horribly sick...I will not be horribly sick...lol

Lx


----------



## MummyCat

Hmmm...PJ's!! looking forward to many pj days... just cos I can!! :rofl:

With Lottie morning sikness lasted to week 18... i'm expecting it'll be the same this time round!! another 13 weeks I can deal with :)

My cousin had a baby girl on Monday, so we're off to see them today! Yey... (they don't know we're pregnant and we wont say anything for a good few weeks!

xx


----------



## Lois

Hello tinysqueeze!

Congratulations! Sounds like you've got your fair share of symptoms. Hope the sickness stays away for you though.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Suitably jealous that you'll be cuddling a newborn today Cath! 

We're not telling anyone for a few weeks either...except the 7 people we already told...and the 2 we're going to tell on Monday. We're not very good at this!

Lx


----------



## tinysqueeze

Thank you for adding me! I keep telling my boyfriend that it feels like PMS... Except it lasts a LOT longer! : P I know this sounds silly and I will kick myself later, but I am looking forward to feeling all of those weird pregnancy feelings, even the bad ones! This is my very first pregnancy and I want to feel pregnant already, darn it! I am trying to keep from telling everybody but it is so hard to keep to myself! I have already told my close family and friends and one coworker because I just can't keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Lois

I know what you mean about wanting all the pregnancy feelings...but realistically I just want all the mild ones. Nausea, yes. Vomitting, no thank you. Aching abdomen, yes. SPD, no thank you. What do you mean this isn't a pick n' mix?!

If you ever had an excuse for being grumpy this is it! Use it wisely! lol

Lx


----------



## CucciCoo

Hi guys, did a FRER today and the line came up darker than the control line so feeling good about that as the earlier ones were quite faint :happydance:

I agree with Lois, I want the minor symptoms please. Enough to remind me I'm preggers but no so much that I feel like pants every day. Is that too much to ask :dohh:


----------



## tinysqueeze

Haha, yesterday, my Mother told me that as soon as I gave her and my sister the good news, they agreed that I was going to be the moodiest person EVER! I am lucky and my man is very calm and even-tempered and he has been just amazing with me. : ) My Mother also said that she had terrible m/s... I wonder if it means I will be likely to have it?


----------



## Lois

That's great Cuccicoo. Always reassuring to get a strong BFP!

Hmm, hereditary morning sickness. Not sure on this. My mum was never sick with her two pregnancies and I wasn't last time or so far this time (*touches wood*). I hope for your sake it's not hereditary tinysqueeze.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Just remembered I'm at a mega-posh wedding on the 16th. PLEASE GOD let the posh frock still fit over my boobs by then. I can't turn up in a hoody!

Lx


----------



## CucciCoo

I'm sure you'll be fine hun. I have a wedding in December that I need a new dress for, god knows what I'm going to end up wearing!


----------



## NandO1

cuccicoo is this your first coz if it isnt you'll be wearing a tent :haha::haha: I got to about 11wks with #2 and had to concede defeat before i did an incredible hulk job and burst out of my clothes!


----------



## CucciCoo

Yeah its my first, fingers crossed I can keep the tent in the loft for now...?!


----------



## faun

LOL, Nand01 i was the same with my second and third i made it to about 11 weeks then got a bump that looked far to big. I already have a bump thats left over from not loosing all my baby weight from last time so i get the feeling i'm going to be huge again.


----------



## Sooz

I threw up this morning. 

DH brought me malted milks and water and was stoking my head and said "Thank you". I said "What for?" and he said "for putting up with all this". :cloud9:


----------



## Lois

Awww. Major brownie points to Mr. Sooz!

Sorry that you were sick though hun, bless you.

Lx


----------



## southerngal2

Sooz said:


> I threw up this morning.
> 
> DH brought me malted milks and water and was stoking my head and said "Thank you". I said "What for?" and he said "for putting up with all this". :cloud9:

That's so sweet. :)

Sorry your feeling sick.


----------



## span

I'm 6 weeks today and EXHAUSTED! I'm really struggling with work - this week work is SO busy and by lunchtime I'm just about coping (I'm a veterinary nurse in a small but busy practice). Oh and once I leave work I have at least an hours commute home from central london. Used to cycle about half my commutes but a combination of complete lack of energy and worry about getting knoocked off has put a stop to that in the past week! :nope:
Roll on the weekend and a chance to do almost nothing! :happydance:

As well as exhaustion I have bouts of nausea - including heaving/retching/belching but no vomiting as yet; hugely reduced appetite (and I've not eaten chocolate for DAYS despite lots of goodies on offer at work) uterus cramping; bigger boobs with sore nipples and a sort of rash/pinker skin on my chest.
I'm trying to keep reminding myself that symptoms are reassuring!

I'm trying not to worry as much as I was a couple of weeks ago but I'm still seriously considering booking a private scan in a couple weeks just for a nosey and to put my mind at ease. :wacko:


----------



## Lois

For those who haven't found them yet these websites are really good - babycentre.co.uk and babycenter.com. Loads of good articles and you can sign up for weekly emails that explain how your baby is developing.

Hi Span - the exhaustion is awful isn't it?! And the commute must really finish you off. Thank god for weekends! I highly recommend a scan at around 8 weeks - it really puts your mind at rest and there's nothing like seeing your baby's little heart beating for the first time!

Lx


----------



## Sooz

Thanks ladies, I was really chuffed with him. 

Span I'm just behind you and OMG I felt wretched when I finished work today, we went straight food shopping so I could go to bed when we got in and I've just woken up now. I'm still exhausted. You've got my utmost sympathy.

I'm also considering a private scan around 8 weeks as there is a BabyBond in Sheffield.


----------



## Im a mama

Hello! I was referred to this group, I am due June 12. Congrats to all of you! I'm wondering how many of you are truly over the moon, or totally freaking out. My friend found out that she was preggo at 13 weeks, completely out of the danger zone...lucky. I just got my hCG numbers back though and they look good. Fingers crossed because I have to go back tomorrow for another blood draw. Here's to hoping that they double. Congrats again everyone! And thanks to the organizer of this thread, it's a nice place to talk.


----------



## Lois

Hi there,

Congratulations on your BFP! You've got June 12th all to yourself so far.

Worry is definitely a drawback of finding out early...but then at least we can make sure we're taking supplements and eating the right things right from the start. I can't imagine what it would be likely to suddenly find out that not only are you pregnant but you're already in the second trimester!

Good luck for your blood test tomorrow. It sounds like it should be fine.

How are the symptoms treating you so far?

Lx


----------



## kiwi16

Hi im new to this, but im due june 13th, im the first of my friends to become pregnant so im hoping to find sum friends to share my experiences over the next 8 months:wave:


----------



## Dukechick

Hello everyone :)

I hope you guys are all doing good today!!

Oh, Sooz & span, I hope you're both feeling better. I sure remember what it's like from my last pregnancy, and I hated feeling sick. I'm exhausted this time too. 

Our flight didn't land until 5:30AM today, so my body is TOTALLY off now. BLEH!!!! I'm staying in my PJ's until I have to meet the rest of the crew in the lobby, and do 2 final flights before I get home at midnight today. :plane:

I can't wait to fly to my mom's with the family tomorrow, and share the good news!! :happydance: The T-shirts that we ordered (for Cameron to wear, that says he's going to be a big brother), STILL haven't arrived yet!!!! I sure hope they arrive today, or tomorrow before we leave!


----------



## Lois

kiwi16 said:


> Hi im new to this, but im due june 13th, im the first of my friends to become pregnant so im hoping to find sum friends to share my experiences over the next 8 months:wave:

Hi kiwi! Congratulations!

I'm due on 13th also...at least until a scan says otherwise. How are you feeling so far?

Lx


----------



## Lois

WOW! Long day for you dukechick. Hope you have a good sleep when you get home.

If the t-shirt doesn't arrive you might be able to get hold of some fabric pens and do a quick makeover on one of cameron's plain shirts. Have a great weekend anyway.

Lx


----------



## KerryGold

Hello fellow June buds! :wave:

I had my doctors appointment today. She has booked me in with the midwife 2 weeks today when I'll be 7.5 weeks. Eek! Seems really early but am dead excited really!

As we came out of the appointment, DH said "Well. It's all real now!" :rofl:

I'm feeling pretty good at the moment. Hoping to be like my mum and avoid the MS!


----------



## Im a mama

So, my husband hasn't talked much about us being pregnant, he seems to be in shock. He hasn't even asked about how my blood work turned out. I was starting to get pretty pissed, but then he let me know he won't let himself be excited until we're "out of the woods" I guess that is normal. 
I thought I'd throw this in for a laugh: having sex the other night he roles over and says "this is the first time in a while that I've had a threesome!" It's so gross it's funny really!
Aside from this I just made a huge bowl of pasta (thinking I'd have left overs for work tomorrow) to which I ate the whole thing, and now my giant, sore boobs and I are off to bed. 
Hope you are all wonderful!


----------



## Sooz

My boobs are getting enormous! I'm going to need new bra's soon. I'm finding eating a struggle now as I am getting MS on and off through the day. It's been lurking for 2 hours this morning and is just f-ing off now. 

I am NOT moaning though, I'm just glad little one is doing what he needs to in there.

PS Kerry, I started with MS at 5+5 ;)


----------



## CucciCoo

My boobs are still no different, very disappointing :haha: They feel a bit more sensitive today, not painful but I'm more aware that they are there if you know what I mean! Also feel a bit dizzy this morning. Just had a sausage roll to help....

Had my second blood test this morning, will phone in for results later today.


----------



## Sooz

Ladies I am MORTIFIED!

I gagged on a mouthful of water in my driving instructors car and promptly spat it across the dashboard, seat and my leg. I've never been so embaressed. I told her I choked on it but OMG I feel terrible. 

Good Luck for later Cucci. xxx


----------



## Lois

That is a nice early appointment KerryGold, lucky you! I think mine will be at 10-11 weeks.

Good luck for your results Cuccicoo, let us know how you get on.

That's pretty funny sooz! I wouldn't worry about it...it'll be something for your instructor to talk about when she gets home!

I'm feeling pretty good today, don't really feel pregnant except for the occassional twinge. My daughter is being an angel which certainly helps!

Lx


----------



## kiwi16

hi, things are goin ok so far, bf says iv been a bit moody last few days. Only symptoms iv had so far are stiff back and sore boobs. anyone else feeling many symptoms yet?


----------



## southerngal2

Sooz- That's pretty funny! :) Don't worry about it too much.

I'm feeling pretty good, just sooooo tired! I did get :sick: this morning brushing my teeth, but nothing major.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## KerryGold

Been feeling abit worse today. Kinda queasy but mostly trapped wind I think. And a bit emotional today. Just generally feeling under the weather.

Going to sleep now. I have my flu jab in the morning so that will be fun(!) When I had the swine flu last year I was properly ill for 2 days after but am normally fine with the regular flu jab. This year's flu jab has some swine flu in so I'm hoping I won't be really ill again.

My tummy is so bloated and my BBs are constantly 'in the way' I also need to buy new bras. Fun eh?!

xXx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey all... welcome new ladies!!

How's everyone? Kerry my boobs are also just getting in the way... feeling a fullness in my abdomen...must be uterus working away! feel tired beyond all reason! it's definitely a lot more than when preggers with Lottie! 

I am quietly stressing about twins... i know it's unlikely... hubby would love twins... me I kinda freak out... both sets of Grandparents are in South Africa! so no one really close to lend a hand! :( 

anyway... no need to worry till 12 week scan I suppose! :)


----------



## span

Well I just about made it through the working week - was the busiest week we can all remember which didn't help. I'm now shattered and think I'm starting to come back down wih the cold I had last week! :wacko: 
I suspect my immune system is stuffed after pushing myself so hard. I hope I can make it in to work monday as we're short staffed with lots of bookings but I've already decided that if I feel REALLY rough then they'll just have to cope!

Had a RAGING row with hubby on thursday night when I got home from work. He asked how I was and, when I said 'crap', he said 'well it's not gonna get any easier'. In the state I was in it was like a red rag to a bull! We both apologised after only a few minutes and then he came into work then next day with flowers and chocolates! I think he genuinely hadnt realised how bad I was feeling and he's been much more attentive since! :kiss: 

Got my dates through for my midwife appointment (9/11/10) and scan appointment (22/11/10) and received my prescription excemption card. 
I've also bitten the bullet and booked a private early scan for oct 19th. I'll be 7w6d.

Found out today that the in-laws have put their house up for sale with the intention of moving closer. They moved to Herefordshire about 4-5 years ago but have been making noises about moving back for the past year. I think the pregnancy has been the catalyst they have been waiting for. Although I find them very intense I have to admit that it'll be good to have both sets of parents living fairly locally. :thumbup:

Entries opened today for a very popular triathlon that I did, along with other members of my tri club, last year. Everyone has been on about it on facebook so I'm a bit sad about missing out on all the fun - silly I know! :dohh:

I've just managed to eat a bowl of pasta after hardly anything else today so I'm gonna have a bath then settle into bed for a combination of X-factor (don't ask me WHY I like it!) and snoozing. :sleep:

Hope you're all doing ok (or as well as can be expected)!


----------



## Sentiment

Hi June Mommies, congrats to you all. 

Just wanted to say a special hello cause June is my birth month.


----------



## MummyCat

span.... how lovely about the attentive hubby :) Mine is gettin there... though i had to explain why an early scan is not superfluous last night... which annoyed the hell out of me. I kinda hoped he'd have jumped at the chance to see the baby an extra time! 

We have private medical aid and we wont even have to pay for the scan ourselves... so it was hard to understand why he was so hesitant! *sigh* he mentioned to me last night that if it was like the emergency scan we had at 5+4 with Lottie... there wasn't much to see. So I explained we'd book it for when I'm 8 weeks, that way there will be something more to see (hopefully)! 

Anyway.... Sorry you feel like you're missing out on the triathlon... but I promise you once baby arrives, you wont even remember you missed it! :) just think you'll be able to do it again the following year :) 

Soooo....XFacter :blush: it's a guilty pleasure of mine too... and what an interesting show! They've certainly gone for 'different' this year!! :D


----------



## Debbie_23

Hi everyone. Not been on this for a while so haven't posted since I got my BFP really so thought i'd update. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow so really glad I managed to get to the other side of 4 weeks without much hastle so far :happydance:. Not had very many major syptoms so far. Had some mild AF type cramps yesterday, nothing anywhere near as strong as proper AF cramps though they were just a bit annoying. Seem to have subsided today though so that was a relief. Also having a lot of milky type CM for the past week (sorry TMI) keep having to run to the loo to make sure there is no blood but everything is always fine. Been in bed most nights by 9.30 and my boobs are slightly sore but only if there pressed on and are a bit veiny, nipples have a little nip every now and then but thats about it. 

Have finally stopped taking pregnancy tests too, I got PREGNANT 1-2 last saturday at 12dpo and got my PREGNANT 2-3 on Wednesday so I was 4 weeks 2 days so I am happy with that so I am refusing to buy anymore as so far I have done 8 normal tests and 4 digitals (all BFP) and the amount of money I am spending is getting abit stupid now :blush:. Had my first midwife appointment on Friday, got given some more folic acid tablets as mine had nearly run out and was given some forms etc to fill in about family history and my previous pregnancy. Was told I would receive a call from them about my next appointment, think they come to my home when I am around 10 weeks for my booking visit and then scan at 12 weeks. I was hoping I might have been given an earlier scan as I had Implanon removed on 20 August and never really had a proper period before I got my BFP just had spotting around 6 September so this is the date I am going by but I am not really sure. Although the CB digitals kind of confirm that the 6 September may be right. But midwife didnt seem to bothered about this so guess I won't be getting an early one. I am kind of considering paying for a private one at babybond in livingston but not really sure if I can afford to fork out £99 in the run up to Xmas and I am sure my OH will think its a waste of money as we get one at 12 weeks for free :growlmad:. Men just don't understand the worry we have, although I must say I am no were near as paraniod this time as I was with my son, I think I just feel now if something was to go wrong then it happened for a reason and was not meant to be and nothing I can do will stop it happening so trying to be more relaxed this time but there is still a bit of me that worrys like nothing else!!! lol. Guess its a mum thing though and it never gets any easier even when there here.


----------



## KerryGold

Just thought I would pop in to add that I procured new bras. I am already an ample D cup :wacko:

The flu jab was totally fine. My arm only hurts if I knock it or lie on it. :thumbup:


----------



## CucciCoo

Morning ladies, getting up for work was a major struggle today :sleep: thought i'd treat myself to a bacon bagel but then ended up throwing the bacon away as I wasn't sure it was safe?

Can anybody advise me whether reheated bacon, from 'the bagel factory' would be ok? Also, am I ok reheating things like home made beef stew etc in the microwave. Obviously I will ensure its piping hot.

I'm getting really confused about whats ok and whats not.

Typing is a real effort today, think I have pregnancy brain :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

I've been told not to eat anything that's reheated, even if I've done it myself in the microwave. :(


----------



## CucciCoo

did they say why sooz?


----------



## southerngal2

Sooz said:


> I've been told not to eat anything that's reheated, even if I've done it myself in the microwave. :(

I haven't heard that. Did they say why we can't?


----------



## Sooz

Not that I can recall, I guess it's mainly the risk of bacteria having contaminated it between cookings though.


----------



## Lois

Debbie_23 said:


> Have finally stopped taking pregnancy tests too, I got PREGNANT 1-2 last saturday at 12dpo and got my PREGNANT 2-3 on Wednesday so I was 4 weeks 2 days so I am happy with that so I am refusing to buy anymore as so far I have done 8 normal tests and 4 digitals (all BFP) and the amount of money I am spending is getting abit stupid now :blush:.

Hi Debbie,

Thanks for the update. It's good to read about how everyones getting on. Well done on stepping away from the pee sticks...it's hard to do. I ended up taking 9 tests before I knew it! I hope the symptoms stay mild for you.

Lx


----------



## Lois

KerryGold said:


> Just thought I would pop in to add that I procured new bras. I am already an ample D cup :wacko:
> 
> The flu jab was totally fine. My arm only hurts if I knock it or lie on it. :thumbup:

Glad your flu jab went well Kerry. Was it just a standard jab or was it for swine flu as well?

Lx


----------



## Lois

CucciCoo said:


> Morning ladies, getting up for work was a major struggle today :sleep: thought i'd treat myself to a bacon bagel but then ended up throwing the bacon away as I wasn't sure it was safe?
> 
> Can anybody advise me whether reheated bacon, from 'the bagel factory' would be ok? Also, am I ok reheating things like home made beef stew etc in the microwave. Obviously I will ensure its piping hot.
> 
> I'm getting really confused about whats ok and whats not.
> 
> Typing is a real effort today, think I have pregnancy brain :wacko:

My understanding is that normal rules apply for reheated foods. So long as they are reheated thoroughly and no more than once it should be fine.

Lx


----------



## Lois

A little update from me...I've booked my private scan for the 28th Oct :happydance: Can't wait! I should be about 7+3 by then so heartbeat ought to be visible. That said, I have a retroverted uterus so the first scan may be a little more awkward!

Symptoms are being very kind to me. Still occassional nausea and abdominal aches but half the time I don't feel remotely pregnant. The bloat feels worse than it is because my clothes still fit like usual.

Don't be shy with the updates ladies! Hope you've all had a good start to the week.

Lx


----------



## Sooz

I had my risk assesment at work today and I had to tell the poor chap to give me two minutes alone with the toilet first. It was pretty standard and the recommendations are as we expected so I'm on light duties with no manual handling and the right to take a break when I need one. 

I also now have a bucket under my desk (well actually it's on the desk at the moment...eurgh). I'm in with the midwife tomorrow afternoon and quite nervous about it for some reason. As yet I'm not sure how I am going to survive the walk to the surgery and back.

Congrats on booking your scan Lois...is it with BabyBond?


----------



## Lois

Oh bless you Sooz, I hope the sickness passes soon! It sounds like your boss is on the ball with looking after your needs - that's great.

The scan is with a company called The Fetal Imaging Centre. They're in Banbury and Leamington Spa. We went to them for an early scan and 4d scan with my daughter and they were great. And the prices are good too - £60 for a dating/viability scan.

Lx


----------



## Sooz

I'm shocked by how well my bosses have taken it. My manageress brought me back a bag of food earlier (biscuits, tea cakes, fruit, cuppasoups and marmite flavoured stuff because she saw the jar I brought to work) to keep in the office and also a baby & pregnancy magazine. 

That's a really good price. There is a BB not far from us so I think that is who we are going with.


----------



## Lois

That's so sweet! What a nice thing to do.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: Heya I'm due 23rd !!!

Congrats girls

x


----------



## lumpy

Oooh can I join please? :hi:

I'm due 18th June! Hurrah! :happydance:

Very excited. Looking forward to speaking to you all over the next few months

Lump x


----------



## Lois

Hi Gwizz and lumpy!! Huge congratulations on your pregnancies and welcome to June buds!

So how are you both feeling?

Lx


----------



## lumpy

Very excited and quite nervous still.

Physically I have had MAJOR heartburn for nearly a week! Yuk!

Hoping I get some proper symptoms this time to give me some peace of mind!

xx


----------



## Lois

In the nicest possible way...I hope you get plenty of symptoms too :hugs:

Do you have any appointments booked yet? Keep us updated!

Lx


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome you two... and can I please say how excited to see Gwizz!! :)

March 2009 Mummies and now June 2011 Mummies!! :dance: Congrats on your BFP hun!! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

oooh... and booked a private scan for 25th October... I'll be 7w 5d so hoping to have a heartbeat and a little view of bubs!!!

Hope you're all okay!!! xx


----------



## Dukechick

Hey ladies :)

I hope you've all had a wonderful weekend, and a great Thanksgiving day if you're in Canada!

I hope everyone's MS is getting better. I haven't had much, but when I wake up in the middle of the night for the last 4 nights, I've been super nauseous! Weird. 

I've been absolutely EXHAUSTED for the last few days, I can't believe it. My cousin says maybe I should get my iron checked, but I'm sure that will be in my blood tests I'll have in a month. I could sleep ALL day long if I could.

My doctor set me up for my normal 12 week ultrasound, AND an early one too!! YAY!!! She said she gives that to all her favorite patients :) I'll go when I'm about 8 weeks, just to make sure they can see a heartbeat. I'm sure I can go earlier, but I'll wait an extra week! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Ty everyone :D and ty so much mummycat :blush: Im not copying honest lol!!!

Im Gemma btw everyone!! :wave:

Symptons: been heaving last few days (which I thought was a bit early :s) headache and dull cramps, lots of gas (lol) and body just aching!! I cant remember getting any of this with Ben, it would be nice to get sickness cos with Ben I didnt get any and I spent most of 1st worrying I wasnt even pregnant! lmao. I will regret saying that most probably :rofl:


----------



## HanKi x

Hi girls!Congrats to all on your BFP!! Can I join too? Im due 7th of June. All goin well it would be my 3rd june baby lol. Best of luck ladys! x


----------



## Lois

Hi HanKi! Congratulations and welcome.

Wow, you'e a little busy in June then?! 

Hope you're feeling well so far.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Hi Hanki! :wave: Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Wow! 3 June babies! :)


----------



## HanKi x

Thanks girls! Yeah Seems to be my month of the year :dohh: My son was supposed to be born in july and my little girl in May but noooo lol 
Im feeling fine very tired but no ms yet I might regret saying that had ms last time from 7wk until she was born at 41 wks :wacko: 
How are all you keeping? :flower:
Ohh yes pregnancy brain has kicked in too. I keep forgetting everything :dohh:

Dee


----------



## MummyCat

Gwizz said:


> Ty everyone :D and ty so much mummycat :blush: Im not copying honest lol!!!
> 
> Im Gemma btw everyone!! :wave:
> 
> Symptons: been heaving last few days (which I thought was a bit early :s) headache and dull cramps, lots of gas (lol) and body just aching!! I cant remember getting any of this with Ben, it would be nice to get sickness cos with Ben I didnt get any and I spent most of 1st worrying I wasnt even pregnant! lmao. I will regret saying that most probably :rofl:

Gemma hun... I know you're not :flower: just so pleased for you!!

I know what you mean about symptoms... i think sickness with Lottie... but can remember it starting about 6/7 weeks... not 4!! Maybe i'm just more aware of it? I don't know!

*hugs* hope you get enough symptoms to let you know you're prgenant, but not enough to annoy you! :)


Duke Chick... YEY for two scans!! how very exciting!! Was it this weekend just gone when you were planning on telling parents?? How did it go??

Cheers, Cath xx


----------



## MummyCat

HanKi x said:


> Thanks girls! Yeah Seems to be my month of the year :dohh: My son was supposed to be born in july and my little girl in May but noooo lol
> Im feeling fine very tired but no ms yet I might regret saying that had ms last time from 7wk until she was born at 41 wks :wacko:
> How are all you keeping? :flower:
> Ohh yes pregnancy brain has kicked in too. I keep forgetting everything :dohh:
> 
> Dee

Wowee.... welcome and congrats! You think this little bean will arrive on time?? :)

Nice to have you on board... my brain left after having Lottie... it's not been seen since! :shrug:


----------



## southerngal2

Anyone have a scan at 6 weeks?

I have one tomorrow. I really hope to see the heart beat. I know if I don't I'll be a nervous wreck even though it's early.


----------



## KerryGold

Today I has mostly been feeling terrible... :cry:


----------



## CucciCoo

Aw Kerry you poor thing, try and rest hun. :hugs:

southerngal2, I had a scan today (ultrasound and internal) and only saw the sac :nope: You're a bit further along so you might see more, fx honey. I have another in 2 weeks so i'll be just over 7 weeks, hoping to see heart beat then.


----------



## Gwizz

MummyCat said:


> Gwizz said:
> 
> 
> Ty everyone :D and ty so much mummycat :blush: Im not copying honest lol!!!
> 
> Im Gemma btw everyone!! :wave:
> 
> Symptons: been heaving last few days (which I thought was a bit early :s) headache and dull cramps, lots of gas (lol) and body just aching!! I cant remember getting any of this with Ben, it would be nice to get sickness cos with Ben I didnt get any and I spent most of 1st worrying I wasnt even pregnant! lmao. I will regret saying that most probably :rofl:
> 
> Gemma hun... I know you're not :flower: just so pleased for you!!
> 
> I know what you mean about symptoms... i think sickness with Lottie... but can remember it starting about 6/7 weeks... not 4!! Maybe i'm just more aware of it? I don't know!
> 
> *hugs* hope you get enough symptoms to let you know you're prgenant, but not enough to annoy you! :)
> 
> Cheers, Cath xxClick to expand...

lol, me too!!!!! Heres to morning sickness! :wacko:


----------



## Gwizz

Good luck with the scan southern girl, Im sure it'll be fine :hugs:

:hugs: Kerrie and other girls!!

x


----------



## span

Congratulations to the new additions to the group!

I'm afraid I caved in today with the morning sickness - been really struggling to eat or drink anything since Saturday and I'd already lost 3kg. The sickness actual throwing up now as well as nausea) has been getting worse each day since sunday and it was a nightmare having to try and work - let alone commute (awful feeling when you think you're about to :sick: on packed tube)

Called my docs and he saw me this morning - quick check of BP and urine and he gave me a prescription for Promethazine Hydrochloride (Phenergan). It's an anti-histamine that has an anti-nausea effect ad is fine to use in pregnancy (according to doc). Managed to force a small lunch into me (1st food of the day) felt REALLY bad afterwards so popped a pill and it was great! Still tired but nausea has dropped right down - lowest it's been for over a week. :happydance:
Just polished off a HUGE bowl of pasta for dinner.
You can take up to 1 tablet three times a day but I'm going to only use them when I feel REALLY bad. 

Probably already mentioned but I've got a private scan booked next Tuesday so I'm excited but nervous. I'll be 7w6d on the day of the scan.


----------



## Debbie_23

Lois said:


> A little update from me...I've booked my private scan for the 28th Oct :happydance: Can't wait! I should be about 7+3 by then so heartbeat ought to be visible. That said, I have a retroverted uterus so the first scan may be a little more awkward!
> 
> Symptoms are being very kind to me. Still occassional nausea and abdominal aches but half the time I don't feel remotely pregnant. The bloat feels worse than it is because my clothes still fit like usual.
> 
> Don't be shy with the updates ladies! Hope you've all had a good start to the week.
> 
> Lx

How strange, I booked a private scan yesterday and its on 28 oct and I will be 7weeks 3days 2. We will be able to compair notes!lol.


----------



## Dukechick

MummyCat said:


> Duke Chick... YEY for two scans!! how very exciting!! Was it this weekend just gone when you were planning on telling parents?? How did it go??

Yeah!! We told our families this weekend :) They're all super excited for us! The shirts we ordered didn't come in time, so we were pretty pissed off about that. We called, and cancelled the order, because it was guaranteed to be here before we left on our flight, so they refunded our money, but when they come, we get to keep them. DH designed a shirt (iron on), and on the front it said "Holy crap! Guess what???" and on the back, it said "Mommy has a secret in her belly!" Everyone loved it!!!!

I hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Lois

Debbie_23 said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> A little update from me...I've booked my private scan for the 28th Oct :happydance: Can't wait! I should be about 7+3 by then so heartbeat ought to be visible. That said, I have a retroverted uterus so the first scan may be a little more awkward!
> 
> How strange, I booked a private scan yesterday and its on 28 oct and I will be 7weeks 3days 2. We will be able to compair notes!lol.Click to expand...

Ooh that's a happy coincidence. We'll have to post our pics.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Dukechick said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Duke Chick... YEY for two scans!! how very exciting!! Was it this weekend just gone when you were planning on telling parents?? How did it go??
> 
> Yeah!! We told our families this weekend :) They're all super excited for us! The shirts we ordered didn't come in time, so we were pretty pissed off about that. We called, and cancelled the order, because it was guaranteed to be here before we left on our flight, so they refunded our money, but when they come, we get to keep them. DH designed a shirt (iron on), and on the front it said "Holy crap! Guess what???" and on the back, it said "Mommy has a secret in her belly!" Everyone loved it!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good weekendClick to expand...

Thats funny!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Debbie_23

Lois said:


> Debbie_23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lois said:
> 
> 
> A little update from me...I've booked my private scan for the 28th Oct :happydance: Can't wait! I should be about 7+3 by then so heartbeat ought to be visible. That said, I have a retroverted uterus so the first scan may be a little more awkward!
> 
> How strange, I booked a private scan yesterday and its on 28 oct and I will be 7weeks 3days 2. We will be able to compair notes!lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh that's a happy coincidence. We'll have to post our pics.
> 
> LxClick to expand...

Yes will def try and get a photo up. What time do you havee your scan?? Mine is at 9.30, I booked it early as I know I will be so excited but also total mess until I see that little heart beating so probably best to get it over and done with early so I will be able to function the rest of the day. he he. Got told to drink a pint to a pint and a half an hour before the appointment, thinking that will be very uncomfortable hour.

I really am just wishing the next 2 weeks away though. 

How are you feeling?? I don't have that many complaints yet (touch wood) a little more tired than usual and boobs are slightly sore and nipples a bit sensative but it comes and goes really, I keep proding to make sure there still sore and when their not I freak out but then a few hours later I will prod again and they'll be tender so I guess thats just how it is going to be. I found out I was pregnant with my son at 4 weeks 6 days and sickness hit the next day really really bad for 3 weeks but he was unplanned so not sure if it was morning sickness or stress related as it was such a shock and OH parents didn't take it very well at the time so I was really stressed out so don't really know if my symptoms are any different this time as sickness was all I had with my son and slightly sensative nipples. So because everyone took this pregnancy really well as it was planned then mabey thats why I am not sick so early on this time.


----------



## Lois

Debbie_23 said:


> Yes will def try and get a photo up. What time do you havee your scan?? Mine is at 9.30, I booked it early as I know I will be so excited but also total mess until I see that little heart beating so probably best to get it over and done with early so I will be able to function the rest of the day. he he. Got told to drink a pint to a pint and a half an hour before the appointment, thinking that will be very uncomfortable hour.
> 
> I really am just wishing the next 2 weeks away though.
> 
> How are you feeling?? I don't have that many complaints yet (touch wood) a little more tired than usual and boobs are slightly sore and nipples a bit sensative but it comes and goes really, I keep proding to make sure there still sore and when their not I freak out but then a few hours later I will prod again and they'll be tender so I guess thats just how it is going to be. I found out I was pregnant with my son at 4 weeks 6 days and sickness hit the next day really really bad for 3 weeks but he was unplanned so not sure if it was morning sickness or stress related as it was such a shock and OH parents didn't take it very well at the time so I was really stressed out so don't really know if my symptoms are any different this time as sickness was all I had with my son and slightly sensative nipples. So because everyone took this pregnancy really well as it was planned then mabey thats why I am not sick so early on this time.

My appointment is at midday so that OH can join me during his lunch break. My daughter will be coming too so it should be interesting getting her to sit quietly for more than 2 minutes!

I was really good with drinking loads of water for my previous scans and yet they always told me off for not having a full bladder...I don't know where my body stores water but it's certainly not there!

My boobs are slightly tender on and off as well. And occassional abdominal aches. But most of the time I don't feel pregnant now...keep having to remind myself that it was the same last time and everything was ok.

I'm sorry to hear that you had so much stress with your first pregnancy. It's funny how quickly the "shocked and dismayed" grandparents calm down once a beautiful baby arrives to remind them what it's all about. It must be a nice change to relax and share your happy news this time. I only ever had mild nausea last pregnancy and so far I've been lucky this time too. I hope the sickness stays away for you and I can't wait to hear how your scan goes.

Lx


----------



## Debbie_23

Lois said:


> Debbie_23 said:
> 
> 
> Yes will def try and get a photo up. What time do you havee your scan?? Mine is at 9.30, I booked it early as I know I will be so excited but also total mess until I see that little heart beating so probably best to get it over and done with early so I will be able to function the rest of the day. he he. Got told to drink a pint to a pint and a half an hour before the appointment, thinking that will be very uncomfortable hour.
> 
> I really am just wishing the next 2 weeks away though.
> 
> How are you feeling?? I don't have that many complaints yet (touch wood) a little more tired than usual and boobs are slightly sore and nipples a bit sensative but it comes and goes really, I keep proding to make sure there still sore and when their not I freak out but then a few hours later I will prod again and they'll be tender so I guess thats just how it is going to be. I found out I was pregnant with my son at 4 weeks 6 days and sickness hit the next day really really bad for 3 weeks but he was unplanned so not sure if it was morning sickness or stress related as it was such a shock and OH parents didn't take it very well at the time so I was really stressed out so don't really know if my symptoms are any different this time as sickness was all I had with my son and slightly sensative nipples. So because everyone took this pregnancy really well as it was planned then mabey thats why I am not sick so early on this time.
> 
> My appointment is at midday so that OH can join me during his lunch break. My daughter will be coming too so it should be interesting getting her to sit quietly for more than 2 minutes!
> 
> I was really good with drinking loads of water for my previous scans and yet they always told me off for not having a full bladder...I don't know where my body stores water but it's certainly not there!
> 
> My boobs are slightly tender on and off as well. And occassional abdominal aches. But most of the time I don't feel pregnant now...keep having to remind myself that it was the same last time and everything was ok.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you had so much stress with your first pregnancy. It's funny how quickly the "shocked and dismayed" grandparents calm down once a beautiful baby arrives to remind them what it's all about. It must be a nice change to relax and share your happy news this time. I only ever had mild nausea last pregnancy and so far I've been lucky this time too. I hope the sickness stays away for you and I can't wait to hear how your scan goes.
> 
> LxClick to expand...

Oh yes OH parents love Charlie to bits now, they did from the minute he was born. Think it was a shock as they thought I was young I was 20 when I feel pregnant and 21 when I had Charlie my OH was 23 so we weren't teenagers but they are a lot older than my parents so think that could be another factor in it, their just a different generation but they are very pleased this time as they have seen how well we coped with Charlie and we are a very stable unit. Me and OH have been together 6 years now and engaged for 4 years. We are going to take Charlie along to the scan too, think I might have to take his buggy along though just incase!! lol. Hope your symptoms stay mild too!!! and really looking forward to seeing your pic. x


----------



## CucciCoo

Hi ladies :flower:

How is everyone? I seem to be suffering from extreme thirst! Anybody else have this. Plus I'm itchy, all over. 

I have weirdo symptoms :haha:


----------



## KerryGold

Not as weird as inner ear disturbance! :haha:


----------



## southerngal2

CucciCoo said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> How is everyone? I seem to be suffering from extreme thirst! Anybody else have this. Plus I'm itchy, all over.
> 
> I have weirdo symptoms :haha:

Yes! I've been drinking gallons! I can't get enough water!


----------



## MummyCat

Dukechick said:


> Yeah!! We told our families this weekend :) They're all super excited for us! The shirts we ordered didn't come in time, so we were pretty pissed off about that. We called, and cancelled the order, because it was guaranteed to be here before we left on our flight, so they refunded our money, but when they come, we get to keep them. DH designed a shirt (iron on), and on the front it said "Holy crap! Guess what???" and on the back, it said "Mommy has a secret in her belly!" Everyone loved it!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good weekend

Haahahahahaha..... that's awesome! :)


----------



## lumpy

The tee shirts sound amazing. We don't have any kids yet and I don't think that the cats would appreciate being put in a tee! Shame I think it'd be ace! :haha:
I'm super thirsty too CucciCoo. And was super hngry today! Also have heartburn most of the time and am super duper tired! I'm off work this week on a "staycation" and its a good job because I need to sleep all day. DH hasn't let me though. :-( We've been out three days in a row! :sleep:


----------



## lumpy

Oh and I tested with a CB digi at last and got a 2-3 this morning so very pleased that things are progressing!

Lumpy x


----------



## Gwizz

I got a 2-3 today lumpy as well - theres nothing like seeing those words lol

:hugs: to you all

xxxxx


----------



## southerngal2

Just got back from my first u/s. I was able to see the baby's heartbeat! It was amazing!
The heart rate was 100bpm, I looked it up and it says it in the normal range. I feel so much better! I was so nervous!


----------



## Lois

That's fantastic southerngal! How exciting. I bet it seems all the more real now.

Lx


----------



## southerngal2

Lois, yes it does! I've been so nervous and kinda in shock about it this whole time. But we tried for so long I guess I was scared to get excited. 
Now I think I'll be able to relax and enjoy it!


----------



## lumpy

southerngal2 said:


> Just got back from my first u/s. I was able to see the baby's heartbeat! It was amazing!
> The heart rate was 100bpm, I looked it up and it says it in the normal range. I feel so much better! I was so nervous!

Woohoo! Thats fab news hon. :happydance: Just sit tight and enjoy the ride now! 
I'm wondering about having an early scan this time. We shall have to see if the symptoms develop! :shrug:


----------



## Gwizz

southerngal2 said:


> Just got back from my first u/s. I was able to see the baby's heartbeat! It was amazing!
> The heart rate was 100bpm, I looked it up and it says it in the normal range. I feel so much better! I was so nervous!

Brilliant news :D :thumbup:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## aussiettc

hi ladies,
i'm totally exausted all day everyday and it killing me. I tried to have a nap today but DD kept harassing me worried about her ballet lessons.

As far as symptoms go i'm not feeling much. i have started to get sore boobs the last few days but that about it. Oh i'm drinking more and peeing more to but thats to be expected due to drinking more.

i have an appointment with the doctor tomorrow so hopefully i can get booked in for an early scan. i'm so nervous i'm no knikker check everytime i go the loo. cant wait to see a litte heartbeat on a scan maybe that will settle me down a little
Hope everyone else is feeling well.


----------



## CucciCoo

southerngal2 said:


> Just got back from my first u/s. I was able to see the baby's heartbeat! It was amazing!
> The heart rate was 100bpm, I looked it up and it says it in the normal range. I feel so much better! I was so nervous!

Excellent news :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

southerngal2 said:


> Just got back from my first u/s. I was able to see the baby's heartbeat! It was amazing!
> The heart rate was 100bpm, I looked it up and it says it in the normal range. I feel so much better! I was so nervous!

YEY!! :wohoo: and huge congrats!!! it gives me hope that at 7+5 (when i have my scan) we should def see a heartbeat! God willing! xx


----------



## CucciCoo

MummyCat said:


> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my first u/s. I was able to see the baby's heartbeat! It was amazing!
> The heart rate was 100bpm, I looked it up and it says it in the normal range. I feel so much better! I was so nervous!
> 
> YEY!! :wohoo: and huge congrats!!! it gives me hope that at 7+5 (when i have my scan) we should def see a heartbeat! God willing! xxClick to expand...

I hope so, I'm having mine at 7+2 and will be gutted if I don't see much this time.


----------



## MummyCat

I had a 5+4 scan with my daughter and saw fetal pole and heartbeat... so should be fine for 7+5


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks ladies.
And yes at 7 weeks I think you should be able to see something. 
I"m 6 weeks and the heart beat was small but definitely noticable. Even my DH noticed it before she pointed it out to us.


----------



## Dukechick

southerngal2 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> And yes at 7 weeks I think you should be able to see something.
> I"m 6 weeks and the heart beat was small but definitely noticable. Even my DH noticed it before she pointed it out to us.

That's wonderful that you got to see it!! YAY!!


----------



## Dukechick

Well, I thought I would beat the morning sickness this time around, but it hit me a few days ago. Bleh. I haven't puked yet, but it feels like I'm hungover throughout the day. I hope it doesn't last very long! Being a Flight Attendant is hard when you're sick being stuck in a metal tube!!


----------



## pinkylisa28

Can I be added please,I think I will be due 20th going by ov date.
Haven't got to many symptoms yet,just extreme tiredness don't remember feeling this tired with my daughter :wacko:


----------



## Lois

Hi Lisa,

Congratulations and welcome! You're in good company with the tiredness.

Your daughter's pic is adorable by the way!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Hi Lisa!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dukechick

pinkylisa28 said:


> Can I be added please,I think I will be due 20th going by ov date.
> Haven't got to many symptoms yet,just extreme tiredness don't remember feeling this tired with my daughter :wacko:

Welcome and congrats!

I'm just EXHAUSTED this time around. I wasn't this tired with my son either. Zzzz.....


----------



## MummyCat

Hey ladies... Welcome Lisa...congrats on your BFP!!!

I can't remember being this exhausted when pregnant with Lottie! I was workign full time then too! now I only do 3 morning's a week and I get to nap with Lottie in the afternoons! 

it's crazy!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hi ya :wave:, can you add me please? My edd should be 12 June 2011. This is my first ever child and after ttc for 17 months I'm excited for every bit of it. My dh has a child from his previous marriage but she's 16 (!!!) so it almost feels like his first again (not taking anything away from his daughter though, I just mean 'cos it's been a very long time). I've got my first appt at the drs with the mw on Tuesday, which I'm very much looking forward to. Glad to meet you girls who are in the same boat xx


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Hi girls can i be added too, i am due 18th June :happydance: xxx


----------



## duchess ross

Hello ladies, can someone please add me and my little bud. We are due June 27th and so freaking excited.
Can someone advise me of when i contact doctor? My period isnt due til 18th but i tested early.


----------



## Miss_BB

Hi All :)

I'm due 16th June 2011 - Lois can you add me to the list at the front please.. so pleased I'm not alone!

xx


----------



## quercus1

Hi, I'm due on 11 June. I see the midwife on the 4 November. Time is dragging!


----------



## Gwizz

Ooooo new girls!!!

:wave: Welcome and Huge Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrshedgie

Oh, just realised this thread existed. Hi, I'm due with my 5th baby, number 7 for the family, on June 2nd, so I'm around 7 weeks. Excited, but nervy because of previous losses. Could I be added to the list, please? 

My name is Yvonne, I'm 32, and I'm married to my husband of 10 years, Chris. Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all! So far, mild bouts of nausea, but enough to keep me eating all the time and an occasional lie down. I'm quite thankful that I'm faring a bit better than my last pregnancy at this stage...had horrible evening sickness. I get it in the evening now, but not as bad. Maybe next week will be worse!


----------



## Lois

BritAcrossSea said:


> Hi ya :wave:, can you add me please? My edd should be 12 June 2011. This is my first ever child and after ttc for 17 months I'm excited for every bit of it. My dh has a child from his previous marriage but she's 16 (!!!) so it almost feels like his first again (not taking anything away from his daughter though, I just mean 'cos it's been a very long time). I've got my first appt at the drs with the mw on Tuesday, which I'm very much looking forward to. Glad to meet you girls who are in the same boat xx

Hi Brit,

Congratulations! Has it sunk in yet?!

Let us know how you get on with your appointment.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Lil-woowoo said:


> Hi girls can i be added too, i am due 18th June :happydance: xxx

Welcome and congratulations!

How are you feeling so far?

Lx


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome to all the new ladies! Congrats! :)


----------



## Lois

duchess ross said:


> Hello ladies, can someone please add me and my little bud. We are due June 27th and so freaking excited.
> Can someone advise me of when i contact doctor? My period isnt due til 18th but i tested early.

Hello! Congratulations on your early BFP!

It's totally up to you when you contact your doc, but many say they'll see you after you're 6 weeks along. Obviously if you have anything you want to discuss with them urgently then go for it. It's also possible at some surgeries to refer yourself to the maternity team rather than seeing a doc first...I waited til I was a day after missed period and then did this, but last time I went to doc on day of missed period (had early BFPs both times)

How are you feeling?

Lx


----------



## Lois

Miss_BB said:


> Hi All :)
> 
> I'm due 16th June 2011 - Lois can you add me to the list at the front please.. so pleased I'm not alone!
> 
> xx

Hi BB! Congratulations and welcome!

How are the symptoms treating you?

Lx


----------



## Lois

quercus1 said:


> Hi, I'm due on 11 June. I see the midwife on the 4 November. Time is dragging!

Hi Quercus,

Congratulations! How have you been so far?

I swear to god, time passes much slower during the first trimester!

Lx


----------



## Lois

mrshedgie said:


> Oh, just realised this thread existed. Hi, I'm due with my 5th baby, number 7 for the family, on June 2nd, so I'm around 7 weeks. Excited, but nervy because of previous losses. Could I be added to the list, please?
> 
> My name is Yvonne, I'm 32, and I'm married to my husband of 10 years, Chris. Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all! So far, mild bouts of nausea, but enough to keep me eating all the time and an occasional lie down. I'm quite thankful that I'm faring a bit better than my last pregnancy at this stage...had horrible evening sickness. I get it in the evening now, but not as bad. Maybe next week will be worse!

Congratulations Yvonne!

Wowee, you're a busy woman! Feel free to share any tips on coping with number 2, 3, 4, etc. 

Fingers crossed your sickness stays in control this time.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Hello fellow preggers! Nice to see lots of new mummies.

Hope everyone's well today. I now have only one thing telling me I'm pregnant...nipples like bullets 24 hours a day! At least they aren't aching though.

Off to a friends wedding with OH tomorrow. Should be lovely. Hoping Evie and the friend who is looking after her will survive the weekend together!

Will add any more new members when I get back.

Have a good weekend everyone.
Lx


----------



## Miss_BB

Lois said:


> Hello fellow preggers! ...
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.
> Lx


You too :) Xx


----------



## Gwizz

Everyone have a good weekend from me too!

Im off to the Blue Planet Aquarium in Ellesmere Port for my goddaughters 1st birthday :) then on sunday M-I-L is bringing round sunday lunch for me to cook and having a catch up.

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## duchess ross

Thanks Lois,

I feel really weird, hot then nauseous then dizzy. For the first time in my life i don't want to eat at all. Smells are hitting me too.

How was the wedding?


----------



## lumpy

Lil-woowoo said:


> Hi girls can i be added too, i am due 18th June :happydance: xxx

:happydance: Same EDD as me hon. How are you feeling?

L x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Lois said:


> Hi Brit,
> 
> Congratulations! Has it sunk in yet?!
> 
> Let us know how you get on with your appointment.
> 
> Lx

Will do. I've got such a list of what to mention to the mw when we go (can't you tell it's my first pregnancy?) my dh keeps taking the mic about it but I create lists for everything :blush:.


----------



## Lil-woowoo

lumpy said:


> Lil-woowoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls can i be added too, i am due 18th June :happydance: xxx
> 
> :happydance: Same EDD as me hon. How are you feeling?
> 
> L xClick to expand...

Omg how cool is that :happydance:, last week i was feeling pretty nauseaus but past couple days its disappeared. Been having a few twinges every so often. Hows u?? xx


----------



## lumpy

Not too bad ta. Few twinges too. But they're not painful just uncomfortable. 
Super tired and starting to get hungry all of the time! I have to take snacks out with me!
My DH thinks its really funny! Bless him.


----------



## pinkylisa28

Thank you for all the warm welcomes, morning sickness as started to kick in now but all day long :cry:. still not trying to get to excited yet either as ive had so many mc in the past that the gyn doc isnt even referring me to a midwife until ive had a scan in 2 weeks to see that everything is progressing.
keeping my fingers crossed though as i havent had the sickness before


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hiyas all! I'm due June 18th. :happydance: I found out yesterday!


----------



## lumpy

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hiyas all! I'm due June 18th. :happydance: I found out yesterday!

Ozzieshunnie thats fantastic news. :happydance: I remember you from TTC! Congrats hun.. Happy & Healthy 9 months

Same day as me too! Yay.

Lump xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hiyas all! I'm due June 18th. :happydance: I found out yesterday!

Congratulations, hope you have a h&h 9 months :flower:.

I'm feeling all excited. Yesterday me and my dh went shopping and we decided to pop into mothercare to have a good old nosy at what we can expect to buy later on down the road. It was lovely to daydream about our LO, even my dh admitted to "secretly" enjoying the time spent there. Any of you girls bursting to go have a looksie in some baby shops?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I am! I decided I'm going to buy ONE baby girl outfit because we do want a girl. I'm gonna put it away and wait until after the second trimester to get more. :D


----------



## Groovychick

I've already been nosying in some baby shops! Naughty me! :winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Me too!!! :haha:


----------



## lumpy

I've been looking online at the baby stuff! Too worried about being caught in a shop by someone I know!
I'm prob gonna wait until after my first scan before buying anything though.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lumpy!!!! We should be bump buddies  We're due on the same day!


----------



## lumpy

That'd be cool Ozzie. I shall add you to my Siggy xx


----------



## MummyCat

LOL... I've not had the urge yet... but I think it's because it's second pregnancy... I did think about newborn nappies yesterday though when I was loading the size 4+ one's into Lottie's nappy holder!

I was thinking the other day that there really isn't very much that I need to get for this little one to begin with... all Lottie's first sizes were neutral (well until people bought her some pink stuff) and we have all the car seats, moses basket, linen, baby bath etc.... apart from perhaps a few spare bottles if we end up bottle feeding like we did with Lottie I can't think what else I'll need! Other than nappies oh.. and infacol!! (life saver with Lottie when she was weeks old) LOL

I do remember how exciting is first time round though... kitting out the house! LOL deciding on what travel system! Eeeek... you ladies have some fun shopping ahead of you! :) xx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: congrats new girls 

:wohoo:

xxxx


----------



## lumpy

How was the aquarium Gwizz? My BF went there with her twins for their 1st birthday and really enjoyed it. I've not been there though.


----------



## Gwizz

Yeah it was great - the two little ones loved it (ben and the birthday girl who invited us) although they did spend alot of it snogging!! Ive told him to wait till he's 18 not 18 months!! Its good for a 1st birthday cos they can watch the fish and its easy for them to understand and to amuze them :)

Hows everyones weekends?

xx


----------



## KerryGold

I haven't got out of my jamas since Friday as my inner ear dysfunction continues. I felt really good Friday pm then it all went wrong again. Hoping to work tomorrow but we'll see.

I had a look online for maternity clothes today!

xXx


----------



## Gwizz

Hope you feel better soon KerryGold :( I know what its like to suffer with ears especially whilst pg :( :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Awww... :hugs: My issue this pregnancy is headaches... didn't have so many so soon with Lottie!!


----------



## claire-lou

Hi :hi: ladies

I guess i belong here now, I'm pregnant with our second baby and ae due June 25th :happydance:

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## CucciCoo

Hey all, hope we all had fab weekends :thumbup: I can not stay up past 10pm these days. Went to a friends on Sat night (they don't know) and didn't get home until 1am. I think I overdid it as my heart was racing and I had some mild cramps. Was soooo tired :sleep:

Hello and congrats to all who have recently joined :flower:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Welcome Claire-Lou and congratulations :wave:. I know what you mean about not staying up late Cuccicoo. My latest is 10.30m at a push and I don't half know about it. I was desperately trying to stay awake on Saturday (we were with family, who also don't know yet) and it was sooooo incredibly hard.


----------



## Sooz

I've just got back from an emergency early TV scan at the EPAU following some spotting & a bleed last week. Leechling is fine, measuring at 7+2 (bang on for Ov. dates) with a heart rate of 140bpm. I am SO relieved. Hubs & I both cried in front of the sonographer (who was lovely).

There was a long pause where I was sat with my hands over my eyes whilst she 'got her bearings' and we found out after this was because at first she thought it was twins! They can't see where the bleed came from but at the moment things look OK. :cloud9:


----------



## CucciCoo

Aw Sooz thats such fab news. Bet you have been driving yourself nuts over the weekend. What a relief! 

I've still got 1w 2d until my second scan and its dragging!


----------



## Sooz

It was getting unbearable by this morning and they kept us in the waiting room for an hour with some very pregnant ladies and I was trying so hard not to cry. 

I hope your scan comes around soon and you get to see a beautiful heartbeat. It's just unreal to look at.


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Claire Bear!! :wohoo: :kiss: :flower:

Sooz... so pleased to hear that all is okay hun!! Let's hope the bleeding stops soon! :hugs:

Hi to everyone... things here are okay... a week to wait till my early scan... can't wait!
Otherwise no news! Other than headaches!! :(


----------



## southerngal2

Good morning ladies. Congrats to the ladies who have just joined us!

Sooz- So glad everything's ok! And yes I have to agree, seeing the heartbeat is amazing!


----------



## claire-lou

Sooz glad that everything is ok


----------



## Gwizz

Good news sooz!!!


----------



## wispa86

great news Sooz! well chuffed for you :)

its funny i just saw the CRL is 10mm and that your siggy says its the size of a blueberry, my 19 month old cheeky 30lb monster is stood in front of me eating blueberries, it unbeleivably hard to imagine he was ever the size of the thing hes eating!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sooz that's fabulous news. I can't wait for mine - have no idea when it'll be. That must be so amazing.


----------



## Sooz

Yep, he is literally about a cm big, bless him. The sonographer said: "And here's the source of all your pain, hard to imagine something so small could pack such a clout".

In the scan his head is at the top, yolk sack to the right, the bright white point in the middle is his heart, arm to the right of that and the flippery type thing below his arm is his leg.
 



Attached Files:







Photo0101.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gwizz

Oh wow, a scan piccy!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait for mine :happydance: 

:wave: hiya baby!!!


----------



## lumpy

Sooz said:


> Yep, he is literally about a cm big, bless him. The sonographer said: "And here's the source of all your pain, hard to imagine something so small could pack such a clout".
> 
> In the scan his head is at the top, yolk sack to the left, the bright white point in the middle is his heart, arm to the left of that and the flippery type thing below his arm is his leg.

Thats a wicked pic Sooz! Yay:happydance:


----------



## Sooz

I muddled my left & right up :blush: The baby is the bigger blob. :haha:


----------



## span

Sooz - so glad your scan went well. :happydance:
I've got my early private one tomorrow night (booked it to try and stop myself worrying so much!) so nervously looking forward to it - hope it's as successful as yours was! 

Hows the MS going? Looked like you were really struggling on the 1st tri thread you posted the other day! Hope you're managing to keep some reasonable food and fluids down. Don't know about you but the small amounts of food I'm eating are NOT healthy but I'd almost prefer not eating at all so in that respect any food must be good and I'm still taking my vitamins! :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

Thanks ladies and Span I really hope your scan goes well too. It's so surreal to see that heart flashing away.

As for the sickness I saw a nurse about Hyperemesis today and they gave me some advice and a leaflet. If I eat something small every two hours I can keep on top of it but if I get hungry I get sick and then I can't eat....it's a viscious circle. Today though I've only vomited once (first thing) whereas since 5+5 it's been 3,4 even 5 times daily. 

Thanks for asking. xxx


----------



## Lois

duchess ross said:


> Thanks Lois,
> 
> I feel really weird, hot then nauseous then dizzy. For the first time in my life i don't want to eat at all. Smells are hitting me too.
> 
> How was the wedding?

Hello! The wedding was lovely, thanks. We used to be the last ones there, kicking our legs to "New York, New York" in a drunken stupor but this time we were in bed with a cup of tea each by 11.30! Had a nice time though.

My appetite is all over the place too...sometimes I have to make myself eat and other times I can't stop myself!

Hope the dizzyness and nausea has eased in the last few days.

Lx


----------



## Lois

BritAcrossSea said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> Hi Brit,
> 
> Congratulations! Has it sunk in yet?!
> 
> Let us know how you get on with your appointment.
> 
> Lx
> 
> Will do. I've got such a list of what to mention to the mw when we go (can't you tell it's my first pregnancy?) my dh keeps taking the mic about it but I create lists for everything :blush:.Click to expand...

I'm exactly the same! It takes very little motivation for me to whip up an excel spreadsheet! How sad is that? I've even got a spreadsheet with my contraction timings from my last labour...who is creating a spreadsheet in labour?! I ask you! Mind you that was just for the first bit...I couldn't take my laptop in the birthing pool!

Lx


----------



## Lois

pinkylisa28 said:


> Thank you for all the warm welcomes, morning sickness as started to kick in now but all day long :cry:. still not trying to get to excited yet either as ive had so many mc in the past that the gyn doc isnt even referring me to a midwife until ive had a scan in 2 weeks to see that everything is progressing.
> keeping my fingers crossed though as i havent had the sickness before

Fingers crossed for you Lisa! They do say that sickness is a good sign.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hiyas all! I'm due June 18th. :happydance: I found out yesterday!

Hello,

Welcome and congratulations! I've added you to the list.

Lx


----------



## Lois

MummyCat said:


> LOL... I've not had the urge yet... but I think it's because it's second pregnancy... I did think about newborn nappies yesterday though when I was loading the size 4+ one's into Lottie's nappy holder!
> 
> I was thinking the other day that there really isn't very much that I need to get for this little one to begin with... all Lottie's first sizes were neutral (well until people bought her some pink stuff) and we have all the car seats, moses basket, linen, baby bath etc.... apart from perhaps a few spare bottles if we end up bottle feeding like we did with Lottie I can't think what else I'll need! Other than nappies oh.. and infacol!! (life saver with Lottie when she was weeks old) LOL
> 
> I do remember how exciting is first time round though... kitting out the house! LOL deciding on what travel system! Eeeek... you ladies have some fun shopping ahead of you! :) xx

I've got an excel spreadsheet for that! lol Sadly I'm not joking.

We shouldn't have too much to buy straight away either...glad you metioned Infacol, I'd forgotten about it but it was in constant use for Evie's first few weeks.

I did break Evie's bed at 2am last night (don't worry it wasn't in a fit of anger!) and we were going to convert it back to a cot for the new baby...I think OH suspects sabotage so that I can buy a new one but it was an honest mistake. And that's the story I'm sticking to.

Lx


----------



## Lois

claire-lou said:


> Hi :hi: ladies
> 
> I guess i belong here now, I'm pregnant with our second baby and ae due June 25th :happydance:
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Hello Claire,

Congratulations and welcome to the group. Our first-borns are about the same age. How are you feeling?

Lx


----------



## Lois

Sooz said:


> I've just got back from an emergency early TV scan at the EPAU following some spotting & a bleed last week. Leechling is fine, measuring at 7+2 (bang on for Ov. dates) with a heart rate of 140bpm. I am SO relieved. Hubs & I both cried in front of the sonographer (who was lovely).
> 
> There was a long pause where I was sat with my hands over my eyes whilst she 'got her bearings' and we found out after this was because at first she thought it was twins! They can't see where the bleed came from but at the moment things look OK. :cloud9:

That's fabulous Sooz!!! So happy for you and OH. :happydance:


----------



## claire-lou

If 'm perfectly honest I feel exactly the same as usual apart from a funny taste, my son was a wonderful suprise but as a result by the time I knew I was pregnant I was already rough :doh: so kinda expected that this time

my DH would also suspect sabotarge :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Sooz!! How gorgeous!! &#9829; your scan of your little bubba!! :hugs:

Lois.. you are too funny!! Super organised too it seems! hahahaha and sorry dear... the hammer I was holding slipped and smashed the bed into two pieces... I know... I was shocked too! :rofl: can just imagine! LOL


----------



## Gwizz

lol @ sabotage!!! 

Im a speadsheet girl born and bred too, I went list mad when pg with Ben :blush: ... luckily I still have it all! Picture mad too of my bump, nursery, hospital bags lol I will miss all the shopping though for the bits and bobs (unless bubs is a girl!) 

I want to go to the baby show again but OH says we don't need too, I said 'no we dont NEED to but I WANT too'!!


----------



## claire-lou

Oh I NEED to go to the baby show, my excuse is I never went last time :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

:rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: and the pair of you! I never went to baby show first time round either! LOL

so far... bibs have added themselves to the list... cos Lottie's old ones need recycling!


----------



## Lois

I could draw up a spreadsheet of pros and cons for going to the baby show if you like? No? Noone? Fair enough.


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls i just had my scan and got to see LO heart beating away. it was the best feeling. they also changed my dates to the 2nd of June.


----------



## Dukechick

Sooz, I'm glad everything is okay, and what a beautiful picture!!!!! 

aussiettc, that's fabulous news that you got to see that, I can't wait to have my early scan next week! YAY!!!

OMG... I just got over the WORST flu, and now I have a friggen COLD!! ARGH!! I just spent 2 days laying in bed, and now I can't breathe!! lol.....


----------



## claire-lou

Great news aussiettc


----------



## CucciCoo

aussiettc - great news hun :happydance:

sooz - love the piccy :cloud9: did you have to ask for that?

When is the baby show? I feel I NEED to go :kiss:


----------



## Sooz

No hun, they gave me a couple without me asking. Great news on your scan aussiettc. xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Ladies is anyone else REALLY bloated? I've had to open my work trousers today cos they are so uncomfy and I'm only 4 weeks along


----------



## lolley

Hey ladies,

can i join you? I got my bfp this morning :)

im so scared after my mc but a little excited obviously. I wont get too excited until i have my 6 week scan.

my due date according to ff is 28th June, a day before my bday :)

i have a lot of catching up to do on here now!


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats lolley! :)

claire- Yes I've been extremely bloated!

aussiettc- Great news about your scan! I agree it was great to see my baby's heartbeat!


----------



## claire-lou

lolley said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> can i join you? I got my bfp this morning :)
> 
> im so scared after my mc but a little excited obviously. I wont get too excited until i have my 6 week scan.
> 
> my due date according to ff is 28th June, a day before my bday :)
> 
> i have a lot of catching up to do on here now!

Congratrulations


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: Hi Lolley!!!!!!!!! Congrats

Bloated here too Claire  Bloat buddy!


----------



## Lois

Great news aussie! I've bumped your name up to the 2nd...looks like the busiest day so far!

Welcome and congratulations to lolley. Hope you're feeling well so far.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

People will start to be expecting in July soon .... eekkkkkk!


----------



## Maid Marian

Hi everyone :wave:
I'm expecting 24th June :D

Claire - yep, I'm really bloated too!


----------



## MummyCat

Awesome news aussiettc! :hugs:

Welcome to all the new faces!! me = super bloated... last night I looked 4 months pregnant... not 1.5 months! :(

OMG... can you believe July Mum's will soon be here! You feel like time is in fact standing still... but really... it's not


----------



## Maid Marian

I've just re-read the first post again - June-buds because of rose-buds! How lovely - my name's Rose as well :D
When my friend found out I was PG she said that it was like a 'little Rose was blooming' :p


----------



## mommytoTandE

the ms hit... at least I am not as bloated as the last few weeks! How is everyone doing?


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: mummytoTandE hope it settles down soon for you

:hi: rose and congratulations


----------



## natalies1982

hello can i join you ladies

im natalie and i got my BFP today :) im due 27th June. i have 3 children who are 8 (june baby), 6 and 2 1/2. this is our 4th and our last.

look forward to getting to know u all xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yep bloated lady here too. I feel a bit of a moose right now :haha:. 

Congratulations Rose on your bfp :flower:. 

Well I had my first mw appt today which was so incredibly exciting. It lasted for about 1hr 15mins, which I suppose is the norm and I did have a few things I wanted to mention or ask. As my blood group is B rhesus negative I'll need to have an injection (anti-d) at around 30 weeks. One major good point though is that I can finally forget about counting all those damn calories. I'm a little on the overweight side but have been making a really good effort, which I do hope to continue but counting calories is painful. 

The other thing mentioned at the appt, which threw me a little off guard, was the question of testing for downs. I agreed to having the probability one done (hope you guys know what I mean by that - I'm getting tired so the brain isn't functioning to its full capacity). I felt awful though and a little guilty, although I know the test isn't invasive. I think it's because I've read a couple of posts where many aren't gonna have it done. So I hope I don't offend anyone saying that I'm gonna check. 

Oh well, better go and walk the dog. She's been perstering me for attention so that'll knacker her out a bit. Hope everyone's doing good x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congrats Natalie :hugs:. Sorry didn't see your post - I was still writing my own.


----------



## natalies1982

hello and thank you glad ur app went so well im also RH neg and needed the jab but all my 3 children and my partner are also A Rh neg so no chance of a + baby so wont need it this time thank god

when i was preg 3 years ago they do the blood test for DS and a scan called the nouchal fold which looks at the babys spine fluid or something similar not sure if this is what they mean for you. i had the blood test with my other 3 and the nouchal fold with my last as they started introducing it


----------



## Lois

Rose_W said:


> I've just re-read the first post again - June-buds because of rose-buds! How lovely - my name's Rose as well :D
> When my friend found out I was PG she said that it was like a 'little Rose was blooming' :p

Ah, that's lovely! Congratulations on your BFP Rose and welcome.

Lx


----------



## Lois

natalies1982 said:


> hello can i join you ladies
> 
> im natalie and i got my BFP today :) im due 27th June. i have 3 children who are 8 (june baby), 6 and 2 1/2. this is our 4th and our last.
> 
> look forward to getting to know u all xx

Hi Natalie! Congratulations. Another expert on dealing with a newborn whilst looking after older children too...I'm all ears if you have any tips! Hope you're feeling well.

Lx


----------



## Lois

BritAcrossSea - glad to hear you had a good appointment! With regards to choosing to have the probability test - lots of people do so I wouldn't worry about offending anyone. You're the mummy so you're the boss.

Oh, and hooray for no calorie counting!!

Lx


----------



## span

Well I'm back from my early scan (about to go to bed!) and all is well! Little blob is 2.13cm crown to rump (shows up as 8w5d but the sonographer said to stick with my current due date of 1/6/10 for now) and heart beating nicely. He also said he picked up some small movements! Was really nice to have the reassurance that all is well so far - just 5 weeks to wait until the nuchal scan now at my local hospital! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00174.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Maid Marian

span said:


> Well I'm back from my early scan (about to go to bed!) and all is well! Little blob is 2.13cm crown to rump (shows up as 8w5d but the sonographer said to stick with my current due date of 1/6/10 for now) and heart beating nicely. He also said he picked up some small movements! Was really nice to have the reassurance that all is well so far - just 5 weeks to wait until the nuchal scan now at my local hospital! :thumbup:

How many weeks are you? How come your scan is quite early on in the pregnancy?


----------



## lolley

span said:


> Well I'm back from my early scan (about to go to bed!) and all is well! Little blob is 2.13cm crown to rump (shows up as 8w5d but the sonographer said to stick with my current due date of 1/6/10 for now) and heart beating nicely. He also said he picked up some small movements! Was really nice to have the reassurance that all is well so far - just 5 weeks to wait until the nuchal scan now at my local hospital! :thumbup:

wow thats a lovely clear picture. Glad everything is ok :)


----------



## span

I was crapping myself after reading too much in books and online (looking at this webiste doesn't help!!) so opted for an early private scan for reassurance. Saw others on this thread had recommended it and I'm glad I went now! Hubby was easily convinced which was handy! :thumbup:

I'm currently 7w6d (so 8 weeks tomorrow :happydance: )


----------



## Lois

That's great Span! Congratulations! Great scan pic too...perhaps you'll be having a tall bubba. Are you or OH particularly tall?
Lx


----------



## span

Lois said:


> That's great Span! Congratulations! Great scan pic too...perhaps you'll be having a tall bubba. Are you or OH particularly tall?
> Lx

Nope we're just average I guess - I'm 5'7" and hubby is 6'. I'll be interesting seeing how it measures at 13 weeks!


----------



## Maid Marian

span said:


> I was crapping myself after reading too much in books and online (looking at this webiste doesn't help!!) so opted for an early private scan for reassurance. Saw others on this thread had recommended it and I'm glad I went now! Hubby was easily convinced which was handy! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm currently 7w6d (so 8 weeks tomorrow :happydance: )

How do you get a private scan - how much does it cost? I'm pretty much a bag of nerves too!


----------



## span

Rose_W said:


> span said:
> 
> 
> I was crapping myself after reading too much in books and online (looking at this webiste doesn't help!!) so opted for an early private scan for reassurance. Saw others on this thread had recommended it and I'm glad I went now! Hubby was easily convinced which was handy! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm currently 7w6d (so 8 weeks tomorrow :happydance: )
> 
> How do you get a private scan - how much does it cost? I'm pretty much a bag of nerves too!Click to expand...

I looked up online and went for a company called Baby Bond. They do them on various days at locations all over the country. Was £99. I've seen people mention cheaper scans but also saw pricier ones when I googled. 

I'm glad that there is something there causing me all this crappy MS! Was the 1st morning in 9 days that I haven't been sick though my body has been trying to make up for it all day with numerous false alarms! :growlmad:


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome Natalie! :flower:

Span hun! congrats on the scan! I'm quietly posisitve as on Monday I go for mine (though we have funding through medical aid so I don't have to pay for it thankfully) I will be 7+5 at the scan... so was nice to see your little one, even though your bubs is measuring older! :D

Not long to wait now till your 12 week one hun!! :wohoo:


----------



## Gwizz

Lovely scan piccy hun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claire-lou

:happydance: yay for scan pics


----------



## CucciCoo

well done span on the lovely scan piccie!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:thumbup: for the scan span. At least you can chill for a bit now. How's everyone else doing? Any new experiences? Today was the first day for me that the tiredness really crept in, no ms as yet but am hoping that it stays away. There are times that I feel a little nauseas but then I'll drink some water or have a piece of fruit and it goes. Am so keeping my fx.


----------



## Maid Marian

BritAcrossSea said:


> :thumbup: for the scan span. At least you can chill for a bit now. How's everyone else doing? Any new experiences? Today was the first day for me that the tiredness really crept in, no ms as yet but am hoping that it stays away. There are times that I feel a little nauseas but then I'll drink some water or have a piece of fruit and it goes. Am so keeping my fx.

I got some dizziness/hot flushes today. No ms for me either, but occasional very mild nausea.


----------



## Gwizz

I got the mild nausea too in the morning, but no actual sickness :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

I've just got a funny taste that I notice at times but no nausea or ms! I actually think the funny taste is in my head :dohh:


----------



## CheerCoach

Hello :)

I'd love to join you all. I'm Christey. I'm due June 26, 2011. Love to make bump buddies too!

Cheers!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No morning sickness *knock on wood* Cheer, where is Cali are you from? I used to live near SF


----------



## CheerCoach

I live in a small town called Cool. :) I'm about an hour and 45 north of SF. I'm very close to Auburn.


----------



## claire-lou

Congratulations cheercoach wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## KerryGold

:wave: Hi all! Congrats and welcome to the new ladies!

I think I have shaken the inner ear thing and am now feeling LOADS better. I don't feel so sick either so I guess the sickiness was predominantly the ear/dizziness thing. But I still find my stomach turns at the thought of many possible food options and I'm still not feeling particularly hungry. It's just SO nice to feel a bit more like myself again. I'm going back into work tomorrow after 4 days in bed last week and the 4 days WFH this. I feel like such a hermit. My neighbour asked my H where I was as she hadn't seen me and my car has been home, she thought I was away with work! :rofl:

I lost several lbs with being so ill and not eating but I tried to put my newly-washed skinny flares on yesterday. I could barely get them up my thighs and when I did, there was NO WAY they were fastening! :rofl:

I already have a bit of a bump. My uterus is hard and quite pronounced and has apparently pushed my flabby bits up and out. Eek!

Got my first MW appt at lunchtime. H can't come with me as he's got too much work on. Feel like I need to re-discuss the tests with him now. I think we agreed to get the non-invasive ones done but will check.


----------



## lolley

Hi everyone,

im still trying to catch up with you all in here :wacko:

I did another test this morning and thank god its darker:happydance: 
when i had my mc in June the tests were faint and never got very dark.

Been to the docs today and had everthing confirmed and i can go for a 6 week scan, which is a huge relief.


----------



## lumpy

kerrygold thats great news about the inner ear prob getting better. It really sucks. I was off with Vertigo a couple of years ago. Felt sea sick all day long yuk! And talking of sickness i think that my ms may be kicking in at last (am secretly very pleased as had nothing when i lost my little bean in the summer). Am also super tired. Plus as soon as i finish work i.ve got to go home and then go to my confirmation class for the evening so no rest for the wicked! How's everybody else doing? X x


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies here! 

Kerry- Glad you're feeling better.

lolley- That's great news! Bet you can't wait for the scan! It's wonderful seeing the little heartbeat! :)

I'm feeling good. A little nauseous but nothing too terrible.

Has anyone had a hard time eating meat? I've been getting sick just thinking about eating it and I get really sick trying to eat it. Usually I'm fine with it I love steak and roast and rice and gravy, but lately :sick:!


----------



## Sooz

lumpy said:


> kerrygold thats great news about the inner ear prob getting better. It really sucks. I was off with Vertigo a couple of years ago. Felt sea sick all day long yuk! And talking of sickness i think that my ms may be kicking in at last (am secretly very pleased as had nothing when i lost my little bean in the summer). Am also super tired. Plus as soon as i finish work i.ve got to go home and then go to my confirmation class for the evening so no rest for the wicked! How's everybody else doing? X x

Mine started at 5+5 too, very gentle and then got worse and worse by the day. Yuck!

My 12 week scan letter just arrived, it's at 1:30pm on 18/11 which is exactly 4 weeks today (so I'll be 11+5). :happydance:


----------



## sianyld

hey ladies can i join please!? I'm 4 weeks pregnant today YAY!! my EDD is 30th June 2011! 

congrats to every1 on gettin their :bfp:'s wishing u all a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## lolley

yay Sianlyd congrats:)

I saw you on the soy thread :happydance:


----------



## sianyld

:hi: lolley

congrats to u to hun! Yeah i think it was the soy that actually got me that :bfp: 

How u doing hun? where u from?x


----------



## lolley

i def think it was the soy, we have been trying for 12 months. I started soy in april and got a bfp although i mc i didnt have a sniff of a line before that. This is only my 2nd cycle trying after the mc and bfp again. I love soy :)

im doing ok, scared of mc again but who isn't. Im from the midlands by Walsall.

How are you?


----------



## sianyld

aww hun, sorry for ur previous loss, and hope that this will be an extra sticky beany 

im ok thanx hun, we'd been ttc for 16months, neva a hint of a second line...was diagnosed with PCOS in aug this yr! 1st month of soy and it all seemed to fall into place, powerful stuff i think!

Im really tired hun, struggling to make it past 9pm lol sore (o)(o) but never ever been so happy to know that its coz im finally pregnant. Im off to the hosp 2moz for my hcg bloods again to check they have doubled...my god i hope so.

hope ur well hun xxxx


----------



## lolley

good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

im ok a bit tired and some cramping thats it for me at the mo


----------



## sianyld

thanks hun, will do...i'm off 4 an early nite now i think! night chick xx


----------



## lolley

goodnight hun x


----------



## Maid Marian

Congrats sianyld!!!


----------



## Lois

Hi Sian,

Welcome to the group and congratulations on your BFP!

Lx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey ladies...Welcome to the new lovelies that have joined us! Sian... nice to have you squeeze into June! :dance:

Sooz..am super jealous you've already got your date for scan! (Really, I'm very pleased for you! :D) How awesome that you only have 4 weeks to wait! I'd like to hear from the midwife soon *fingers crossed* that I do!

Kerry Glad your ears are back to normal hun! :hugs:

So are any early scans coming soon???? (Mine's in 4 days on 25th)


----------



## JNA

Hello ladies 
I have been cramping continuously for the past week. No bleeding but im really worried that something is wrong :cry:. I cramp when i lie down while I am sitting and even when I move around trying to keep busy. I have gotten plenty of rest whats going on? Also my cervix hurts or something deep inside my vagina but not in my belly area Any advice?


Any new symptoms with you ladies?


----------



## FLGAL82

Hey ladies can I join I just found out I am pregnant today!!!I am due June 28th


----------



## stay.positive

JNA said:


> Hello ladies
> I have been cramping continuously for the past week. No bleeding but im really worried that something is wrong :cry:. I cramp when i lie down while I am sitting and even when I move around trying to keep busy. I have gotten plenty of rest whats going on? Also my cervix hurts or something deep inside my vagina but not in my belly area Any advice?
> 
> 
> Any new symptoms with you ladies?

I think mild cramping is normal, as long as it isn't too painful and isn't accompanied by bleeding etc. GL!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Not feeling too great this morning. I think I picked up a cold and cough from the nursery :-(. Phoned the midwife unit and she says just to take paracetemol and drink lots of fluids and I should be good. I think I have a UTI though (TMI, sorry) so I'll phone about that tonight when I get home from work *sigh* I just want to sleep. Thank god it's Friday!


----------



## CucciCoo

Hi ladies, congrats to all the recent joiners :flower:

MummyCat, I have my scan on Wednesday :happydance: not too long now. Last night I had a dream that I had a baby boy and I was breastfeeding :baby: :blush: Its something that i've been reading up on so thats probably why.

Got a photoshoot with my sister and 7 month neice tomorrow at aquanaughts (water babies), will be underwater piccies etc. Can not wait :shipw:

Might watch a film tonight but been in bed by 9 every night this week :shrug:


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh... have fun at the swimming!! :) Underwater pics are great!!

How awesome about your dream... it's a very possible outcome though hun! :D Good luck for your scan... only 3 more sleeps till mine! YEY!! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!! I'm about to fall asleep on the couch while daughter naps! :D


----------



## FLGAL82

Has anyone had blood work done yet?I went yesterday and got my hcg results and it was in the 300 range.Is that good or bad?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I had a load of bloods taken on Tuesday at my mw appt but I'm not really expecting any results back unless of course there's something up. I'm always amazed that folks quote hcg ranges, is that just in America or do we get results like that over here in the UK?


----------



## FLGAL82

BritAcrossSea said:


> I had a load of bloods taken on Tuesday at my mw appt but I'm not really expecting any results back unless of course there's something up. I'm always amazed that folks quote hcg ranges, is that just in America or do we get results like that over here in the UK?

yes mam it is in America.I go back this Saturday to see if it doubles but I won't know anything until Monday cause my dr. is closed.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

You guys get so much information its unfair :hissy:, na only joking. It's fab really that you do. I find it all so amazing.


----------



## Lois

JNA said:


> Hello ladies
> I have been cramping continuously for the past week. No bleeding but im really worried that something is wrong :cry:. I cramp when i lie down while I am sitting and even when I move around trying to keep busy. I have gotten plenty of rest whats going on? Also my cervix hurts or something deep inside my vagina but not in my belly area Any advice?

With regards to the cramps, if they are mild and not accompanied by blood then I wouldn't worry. If they are painful though you should get checked out. I'm really not sure about the pain in your cervix/vagina but my instinct would be to get that checked. Discomforts are often normal but pains are worth checking.

Hope you're feeling better soon.
Lx


----------



## FLGAL82

BritAcrossSea said:


> You guys get so much information its unfair :hissy:, na only joking. It's fab really that you do. I find it all so amazing.

Sometimes they give us to much information and them we worry.LOL


----------



## Lois

FLGAL82 said:


> Hey ladies can I join I just found out I am pregnant today!!!I am due June 28th

Hi There!

Congratulations and welcome! Hope you're feeling well.

Lx


----------



## FLGAL82

Lois said:


> FLGAL82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies can I join I just found out I am pregnant today!!!I am due June 28th
> 
> Hi There!
> 
> Congratulations and welcome! Hope you're feeling well.
> 
> LxClick to expand...

I feel ok I am just really tired.I have a couple of other symptoms to so that makes me feel better.How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## MrsBuss09

Hello ladies, I'm Amber and soooo excited to be joining you all!! My husband and I are expecting our first on June 1st, 2011. We couldn't be more excited. Can't wait to share all kinds of information with you. Our next appointment is November 3rd and I can't wait to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh. Cough and cold :cry: No morning sickness though! :lol:


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats to the new ladies, wishing you a happy and healthy 9months


----------



## JNA

Hello
Today has been good, probably because I have been sleeping or lounging around all day lol. I havnt had much cramping today and no bleeding so maybe I have a wimpy small uterus who wants me to be crampy :wacko: Almost puked this morning after I took a bite of the food I prepared. So I had a bottle of water instead of eggs/grits/sausage/buttermilk biscuit and my doggie Tyson got his belly filled. TMI but I have been "backed up" so my mommy has been making me eat tons of vegies and no meat when I do have an appetite. All I want at this moment is a candy apple, or some potato soup. Weird I know :shrug:
Next week I have a hectic schedule so im nervous I may get sick in class or during one of my many presentations/mid-terms 
Enough about me Congratulation to all you new expecting mothers :happydance:. Anything new with you 7/8 weekers?


----------



## Lois

MrsBuss09 said:


> Hello ladies, I'm Amber and soooo excited to be joining you all!! My husband and I are expecting our first on June 1st, 2011. We couldn't be more excited. Can't wait to share all kinds of information with you. Our next appointment is November 3rd and I can't wait to hear the heartbeat!!

Hi hun,

Welcome to the group. Huge congratulations to you. How have you been so far?

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Can't stop coughing :-( My throat is killing me! Gonna call NHS Direct for advice.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Ozzie hope you feel better soon. Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:.

I haven't got too much to report. I'm just trying to help my bloat - I read not to wear tight fitting clothes so today as the weather is pants and I really don't have too far to go today I'm gonna have a bit of a slob day - and my bloat is my excuse :haha:. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No bloat here. I'm just drinking a lot of water and trying to make the cold go bye bye!


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:

Bad backache today and bloat going on :)

:hugs:


----------



## lolley

major bloating goin on here today, sore throat and blocked nose :(


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: everyone! Welcome new ladies! :flower:

I am shattered... tender boobs and bloated... that's about it... MS has eased a bit... so looking forward to Monday's scan eeeeek!

Hope you're all relaxing with your feet up!!

xxxx


----------



## FLGAL82

well back and I have my results my hcg has doubled it went for 300 to 669 yay.


----------



## Dukechick

Hey everyone! I haven't popped my head in here for a while! 

Welcome all the new girls :) Congrats!!!! xx

Sighhhhhh.............. I haven't worn my jeans in a few days. I've been living in my yoga pants. There's NO WAY I'm wearing my maternity jeans at 7 weeks! LOL......

How's everyone feeling??


----------



## lumpy

Feeling bleugh this morning! :sick: Plus felt grotty yesterday evening :-( And certain foods are starting to smell and taste funny. Super sensitive sense of taste and smell i suppose! Hurrah for MS!

Hows everybody doing? How's your cold going Ozzie? Hope you're throat feels better now.

I'm sat contemplating doing the :iron: but its too much like hardwork! May go and sneak back into bed for an hour!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Cough is almost gone :happydance: No MS *knock on wood* yet!


----------



## strawberry19

im due the 28th :)


----------



## Lois

Hi All,

Strawberry19, Congratulations on your BFP and welcome. How are you doing so far?

I'm joining most of the rest of you in feeling ill and crappy this weekend. Nausea, tick. Exhaustion, tick. Sore throat, Bunged up nose, Headaches, tick, tick, tick.

On a happier and more interesting note...several of us have scans coming up this week - good luck to all! We want piccies!

Lx


----------



## strawberry19

im doing good so far had lots of nausea which seems to have gone from yesterday and none today yet had metallicy taste all of last week! and had backache and cramping yesterday body seems to be gving me a break today.. but to be honest i prefer suffereing cause to me its reausurrance that everything is okay!! going to the doctors tomoro hopefully! had a mc in june so am very paranoid!


----------



## Lois

FIngers crossed for you strawberry. Let us know how your appointment goes. :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Well I'm still getting sicky and finding (tmi) blood in my morning vomit from the force of retching but I am getting a couple of hours here and there where I feel almost normal i.e. no sicky feeling in the pit of my tummy. 

I've also found a way to increase my fluid intake: Ribena soothes my tummy and is the only squash that doesn't give me a migraine. I can also gulp it without gagging whereas water tastes copperish to me and I can only sip it, so I was getting dehydrated. 

I really hope I don't have much longer to go with this all day sickness but I know if/when it starts to dissipate I'll worry abou it. :dohh:


----------



## JNA

I think ms is going to hit me hard this week. Nothing has come up yet but every morning for the last couple of days has been hard being around food. The headaches have started, as a matter of fact im contemplating eating a milk chocolate Hershey bar which I have been dreaming about for the last 3 hours. But I know chocolate aids migraines and there is nothing healthy in it. Golly being totally honest I would rather have ms than migraines at least you can fall asleep after ms hits, not so much with a constant migraine :nope:


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> Golly being totally honest I would rather have ms than migraines at least you can fall asleep after ms hits, not so much with a constant migraine :nope:

By 6+3 my MS was waking me in the night (there really is nothing 'morning' about it) so I could go and vomit....when I have migraines the only way for me to get rid is to sleep in a dark, silent room and I go out like a light. :haha:


----------



## JNA

Sooz said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Golly being totally honest I would rather have ms than migraines at least you can fall asleep after ms hits, not so much with a constant migraine :nope:
> 
> By 6+3 my MS was waking me in the night (there really is nothing 'morning' about it) so I could go and vomit....when I have migraines the only way for me to get rid is to sleep in a dark, silent room and I go out like a light. :haha:Click to expand...

My migraine is located in the front of my head. It hurts 10x worse when I lie down :cry:


----------



## MummyCat

oooh... ladies... hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

I'm not struggling with many symptoms at the moment, though felt very very ill today, but we were delayed our lunch due to shoe shopping! so think it was that!

Hi to the new ladies! Welcome aboard the good ship June Buds! :D 

Scan tomorrow... excited but more nervous!! I so hope little one is growing nicely!! it's in the afternoon at 5:20 so will post pics once I'm home! xx


----------



## harocat

Dukechick said:


> Sighhhhhh.............. I haven't worn my jeans in a few days. I've been living in my yoga pants. There's NO WAY I'm wearing my maternity jeans at 7 weeks! LOL......

My jeans are already starting to get a bit tight on me. Sweats are my best friends at the moment.

So today I'm 5 weeks along, due on June 26th. Hope to chat more with everyone over the next few months!


----------



## stay.positive

Yeah I am trying to think of what kind of stretchy pants I could get away with at work. Elastic waistbands, here we come!


----------



## harocat

Get some old lady slacks. Those have elastic in them!


----------



## stay.positive

Awesome idea :)


----------



## Lois

Two thumbs up to old lady slacks!

Welcome to harocat and congratulations on your bfp!

Good luck today Cath, looking forward to hearing how you get on.

Lx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well I must admit, I can't grumble with the symptoms either - no ms for me and like you mummycat I think it's a case of when I do feel a little nauseas it's just 'cos I need to have some food. The only thing I do appear to be "off" is my cuppa tea. It's just so bland now - my DH thinks that's hilarious 'cos before I was a right tea monster. Nevermind. My treat now in the evening is a mug of hot milk (which I only started as of last night but it's lovely so am gonna keep at it 'cos I do miss a warm beverage). 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

just popping in. I'm going away for the week just about to leave :)

hope everyone has a good week, i will catch up when i get back :flower:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oooh I hope you're going somewhere nice. Enjoy the week away.


----------



## natalies1982

hello all and congrats to the ladies who have posted since i joined and not been on

hope ur all doing well

well ive been getting over a lurgy horrid cough/cold but feeling abit more normal now

but we r also in the process of packing as we r moving house very soon, so been busy with tht


----------



## Sooz

Hope all those having a USS today get on OK. xxx


----------



## southerngal2

Hello everyone! :wave:

Welcome to all those that have just joined us!

My jeans are already getting tight. :growlmad: I will not wear maternity pants this early! I guess they are right, after your first pregnancy you start showing earlier. This is my third and my belly's already growing!

Hope everyone's :sick: gets better. I haven't been too bad, just certain foods set me off.


----------



## ajo86

Hi,

My name is Amanda 23 years old and due 8th June with first baby :)


----------



## Lois

Hi Amanda - Congratulations! How are you feeling?

Southerngal - my jeans are getting tight already too. This does not bode well!

natalie - glad you're feeling a bit better. We're moving soon too (Fri) and it it seems like no matter how much I do, I still haven't made a dent!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Sooo, I'm having occassional pangs of guilt and concern about how this new arrival will affect my daughter. I know that there are lots of benefits to having siblings but I am also aware that in the first few days and weeks when we bring the new baby home, Evie may feel very confused and displaced. The idea that she may feel less loved breaks my heart and obviously I'll do what I can to help her feel involved and loved...but I still worry.

Are any other 2nd timers feeling this way?
Have any of the 3rd, 4th timers got any words of wisdom about your experience of Baby 1's response to baby 2?

Thank you!
Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Hi girls :wave:

xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hi Lois... I have same concerns as you do hun!! Would love to hear some advice.

Scan went well, doc measured me less than I am, but he said it was still early days so to stick with my original EDD.

Baby is teeny tiny and measures jsut under 1cm...awww! It's head is on the right by the one crosshair and it's legs are on the left. The bump in the middle is it's tummy and we saw it fluttering with a strong heartbeat :cloud9:

https://lh6.ggpht.com/_Adh3shbMYnA/TMXaowdJZ1I/AAAAAAAAPf8/-_Nx4JMzxPs/s640/BabyPound-II.jpg


----------



## Lois

Awwww, look at your little bubba! So pleased your scan went well. Great pic too, thanks for sharing.

Kind of glad I'm not alone with the guilt/worry thing. Mind you I suppose it's pretty natural to feel that way.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Hi Gwizz :wave: How you doing?

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:

Im alright - knackered but plodding on lol

I know what u mean Lois, within the first few hours of finding out I kinda sat there and felt ever so guilty that Ben would have to share his mummy :( My OH basically had to tell me not to worry and that his care wouldnt be any different ... I felt so bad, so sorry for Ben. I still have pangs now and I hope he understands thats hes still my life and my world. When I say to him 'wheres the baby' he points to himself lol!!!

Hope u girls are coping ok!
xxx


----------



## Dukechick

MommyCat!! Lovely pic!!!! Congrats! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Lois and DukeChick! :hugs: 

I had to edit my post... I said both the head and legs were on the right :dohh: what a dummy! :baby:

Gwizz... awww... one thing is for sure... you don't remember anything... My brother is 22 months younger than me and I can't remember a thing... my only memories of being little have him in them! :D 

Lottie does the same thing... it's Mummy, Daddy and Baby! (she's refusing to say Lottie... she will try to say her friends names... Emily and Katie... but wont try Lottie!) *sigh* determined to be my baby forever!!


----------



## southerngal2

Awesome picture mummycat!
I've got another scan scheduled for Thursday! Can't wait to see the baby again!


----------



## Dukechick

southerngal2 said:


> My jeans are already getting tight. :growlmad: I will not wear maternity pants this early!

HAHA!! Me too.... My jeans aren't looking to good right now, but I'm NOTTTTT wearing maternity jeans this early!!


----------



## claire-lou

I'm still really struggling to believe I'm pregnant, when I think of next summer I think of DH, jack and I playing on the beach, I can't get into my head or even see this baby! That sounds so stupid but does anyone else feel like this?

Lois and gwizz I keep thinking that about jack having to share me! But I am one of 4 and there are 15 years between me and my little sis and I can't remember a time when she wasn't there!


----------



## Gwizz

Im right with you on that one claire :hugs: Just cant vision it!

Thanks girls!

:hugs: to those really suffering!

x


----------



## wild2011

im stalking, should only be a week or so till i know if im being sent to June or not hope all u ladies are feeling ok x


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:


----------



## Maid Marian

I'm struggling to imagine it too. having a little baby ... me .. it's too wonderful!


----------



## Lois

I'm def finding it hard to get my head around too. I can't imagine what our family dynamic will be like when there's a whole new person to add to the mix. Then again I can't remember what life was like before Evie came along so I know we'll adjust to it fairly quickly. 

Evie tries to say her own name but pronounces it "Deedee". She loves playing babies with her doll and usually kisses pictures of babies so that gives me a little hope. On the ither hand she is having real difficulty sharing with her friends at the moment and gets very upset if they come to me for a cuddle. A lot can change between now and June though.

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone else panicking a bit about money and such? I'm too worried to be excited just now :-(


----------



## Gwizz

Im worried about that now and Ive already got a DS ... but u find u manage, people offer things, offer to buy things - families are great for that. Suggest things like 'u buy the cot for a present mum' or ' how about u put money towards the buggy' works a treat and u get something useful instead of 6 million newborn babygros! Alot of second hand baby stuff is in good nick cos its hardly used before they grow out of it cos they grow so quickly :)

You'll find a way :D

xxx


----------



## claire-lou

I totaly agree I have stuff for Jack that I used a handful of times and its like new, baby doesn't mind if things are loaned or secondhand


----------



## harocat

The fatigue is really kicking in this week. I work inventory, so it's a lot of moving around, picking stuff up, etc. But the way the guys were carrying on about being tired or hungry, you'd think they were pregnant! :roll:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I'm home sick today with this cold! I just need a day to recover! I figure I'm making myself worse by continually going into work sick. On top of that, I'm irritated because they said if I phone in I have to talk to someone! Well, no one is answering the phones! How am I supposed to talk to someone!? Huh! I left two messages. That better be good enough....


----------



## claire-lou

Hope you get throu soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, never did. Oh well. Left two messages. If that's not enough, sue me!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well if they're not answering there's not really a lot than you can do other than leave a msg. Hope you feel a bit better soon. Have you tried honey and lemon? I'm sure I read somewhere that this is a good remedy but then again IDK.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I'm gonna try it tonight :-( I'm just in such a state :-(


----------



## southerngal2

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dukechick

Hey everyone :)

I had my first ultrasound yesterday, at 7+5, and baby is looking good. Measured 8 weeks (but I'll keep my same days), and 168bpm. It's real!! lol.....
 



Attached Files:







baby2!.png
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 43


----------



## aneageraussie

sorry to pop in but i was a June buds last year.. so just got nostalgc.. good luck with everything :)


----------



## claire-lou

Wow dukechick, fab piccy


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh god, I think I'm starting to get morning sickness. I feel like shit this morning and what to hurl everything! :sick:


----------



## PCOSMommyof1

I am due June 21st! I love "June Buds"...My last name means of the rose and we have been TTC for waaaay too long. I think a June Bud was meant to be! Thanks for posting this. We go back the 9th to see how things are progressing! ***fingers crossed***


----------



## Dukechick

Ozzieshunni said:


> Oh god, I think I'm starting to get morning sickness. I feel like shit this morning and what to hurl everything! :sick:

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........ I've been feeling like poop for about a week now, but about 10 minutes ago, I just projectile vomited. Thankfully I made it to the washroom. I sure hope this doesn't last!!!! Sighhh..... I'm off to bed, Good night everyone Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm off to work. Keep me in your thoughts. I'm gonna try to last the day :-(


----------



## MummyCat

DukeChick... lovely scan hun! congrats! :wohoo:

Welcome PCOSMommy!! congrats on your BFP

Ozzie... hope you manage to get through work okay!


----------



## harocat

Good luck, Ozzie. Try to drink some ginger ale or something to help settle your stomach.


----------



## Maid Marian

I love the scan Dukechick - congrats!


----------



## Sooz

Lovely scan picture Dukechick. :cloud9:


----------



## Lois

Hi all,

Great scan pic Dukechick! Glad it went well.

I had my scan today and it was great. Baby is measuring 1.4cm which is equivalent to 7w5d...will stick where I am for now though. We saw the heartbeat, which was 178bpm. Sonographer confirmed I have a tilted uterus and the pics were a bit fuzzy as a result. See below!

https://picasaweb.google.co.uk/lh/photo/whPMj_O4heVkL-66hURYZHxKm5keLCY3oZd1uCCo0KY?feat=directlink


----------



## Debbie_23

Hi everyone just thought i'd update you all. Had early private scan today. Everything looked great. Baby measured 7 weeks 2 days so due date now is 14.06.11 instead of the 13th, I thought I was 7 weeks 3 days so only 1 day out. Heartbeat was nice and strong and yolk sac was seen :happydance:. My pelvis also looked really health and had no excess fluid etc. So its all good. How is everyone else doing?

Congrats Lois on your scan too!!! glad is went great for us both.


----------



## Lois

That's great news Debbie! So pleased for you. Would you like me to move you to the 14th on the group list or leave you as you are for now?

Lx


----------



## Lois

PCOSMommyof1 said:


> I am due June 21st! I love "June Buds"...My last name means of the rose and we have been TTC for waaaay too long. I think a June Bud was meant to be! Thanks for posting this. We go back the 9th to see how things are progressing! ***fingers crossed***

Hi there,

Congratulations and welcome! Hope you're feeling well and no doubt you're over the moon!

Lx


----------



## Debbie_23

If you could move me that would be great. Midwife gave me edd of 14th too so most likely is right.


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats on scans ladies

I told my boss today, I work with chemotherapy so thought it best but asked her to keep it too herself, she has provisinally booked me annual leave for may next year too to couple around mat leave! I feel a little uneasy about this but she insists it's the only way I'll get it and it can be deleted if need be


----------



## Maybabytobe91

Hey Junebuds! :) Im hitting my 9 week mark. Im due June 2nd. Im starting to feel so much better. This will be me and my husbands first. Im always busy with work- Military. So im suprised I had time to squeeze in babymaking. I Am excited to have my 12 week scan on Thursday Nov 18th. :) Its an amazing feeling knowing its getting closer. I get little pains here and there. This is my 2nd pregnancy however the 1st made it to heaven and i def miss my little bean, but am happy that this one is coming into a home thats ready. Im going on a spending binge. I bought The crib the carseat, and instead of getting a changing dresser thing, they sell these pads( BABYSRUS) USA. for like $15 and i put it on my low wide dresser. I got the expensive things first. Everything is on my registry. I have a babyshower in Dec when i get to go home, I am from the midwest. So its a long trip and i only make it twice a yr. And this is my chance to have a babyshower while at home for 2 weeks. Then one out here in March.. I have a wierd feeling im going to pop at the end of may..around my wedding anniversery. I want a boy and hubby wants a girl....Will see who wins. lol Sorry For the yapping.


----------



## Sooz

Your scan is the same day as mine Maybabytobe91 :)


----------



## Lois

Maybabytobe91 said:


> Hey Junebuds! :) Im hitting my 9 week mark. Im due June 2nd. Im starting to feel so much better. This will be me and my husbands first. Im always busy with work- Military. So im suprised I had time to squeeze in babymaking. I Am excited to have my 12 week scan on Thursday Nov 18th. :) Its an amazing feeling knowing its getting closer. I get little pains here and there. This is my 2nd pregnancy however the 1st made it to heaven and i def miss my little bean, but am happy that this one is coming into a home thats ready. Im going on a spending binge. I bought The crib the carseat, and instead of getting a changing dresser thing, they sell these pads( BABYSRUS) USA. for like $15 and i put it on my low wide dresser. I got the expensive things first. Everything is on my registry. I have a babyshower in Dec when i get to go home, I am from the midwest. So its a long trip and i only make it twice a yr. And this is my chance to have a babyshower while at home for 2 weeks. Then one out here in March.. I have a wierd feeling im going to pop at the end of may..around my wedding anniversery. I want a boy and hubby wants a girl....Will see who wins. lol Sorry For the yapping.

Congratulations hun! Don't apologise for the yapping, it's what we're here for!
Glad to hear you're feeling better than you were and well done on the shopping spree! Sounds like you've got things planned out nicely.

Lx


----------



## harocat

Anyone else get freaked out when they have a day when they don't feel pregnant? I actually felt not queasy and energized, so of course I instantly started worrying if everything was still okay till I started feeling like crap again. :haha: My first appointment needs to get here already so I can get over some of the beginning anxiety. *whine*


----------



## Maid Marian

harocat said:


> Anyone else get freaked out when they have a day when they don't feel pregnant? I actually felt not queasy and energized, so of course I instantly started worrying if everything was still okay till I started feeling like crap again. :haha: My first appointment needs to get here already so I can get over some of the beginning anxiety. *whine*

I feel like that a lot. 'Not pregnant' - it's really worrying!


----------



## ACCmummyof2

Maybabytobe91 i 'm due the same day as you...but i too feel like it will be the end of may. this is my 3rd


----------



## claire-lou

Harocat I'm very impatiently awaiting the onset on any symptoms too :hugs:


----------



## CucciCoo

I don't feel pregnant at all most of the time. Other than increased tiredness and hunger I feel fine. Although.....................


......... I think I might have felt a bit sick this morning but had a bagel and its gone again :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Do you want some of my nausea CC? In fact, if I share it between all the June Buds I might have a cope-able amount left for myself. :haha:


----------



## CucciCoo

Erm no its ok sooz, you can keep it :blush:

Still no better?


----------



## Gwizz

Hey Maybabytobe91 :wave: welcome

Hugs girls hope u are ok, I have days when i dont feel pregnant and days when I defo do lol!! :dust: for symptons all round!!! 

Have a lovely weekend!

xxx


----------



## Sooz

Not too bad today actually, yesterday was a rough day and I couldn't eat but I've been OK since this morning today, except I've had a little bit more of that horrid brownish orange CM this afternoon.

I wish it would just f-off for good.


----------



## southerngal2

Feeling kinda :sick: today.

Hope it passes soon.


----------



## harocat

The only times I've felt really sick happen to have been the times I ate spicy food (which I can usually handle just fine). So yeah, no spicy food for a while.


----------



## lumpy

Hey ladies,

I'm so glad its the weekend. I've been so tired all week and feel :sick: from the moment I get up to when I go to bed :-(

Positive signs I know but so exhausting, plus trying to hide it from work colleagues! Mondays I can pretend its a hang over but the rest of the week i've struggled!!

How's eveyone doing? Its lovely seeing the scan piccies being posted up already! Any up for having twins on their hands? :headspin:

xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LUMPY! We both have blueberries :D


----------



## klcuk3

Hi ladies can I join please?

I'm due my first baby June 7th 2011. Had a mmc in June this year but this time is going to be better :)

Currently feeling shattered, nauseous, and bloated nearly 24/7......all good signs me thinks x


----------



## Lois

Congratulations klc! Welcome to the group.

Lx


----------



## lumpy

Ozzieshunni said:


> LUMPY! We both have blueberries :D

Hurrah for our little blueberries! x:happydance:


----------



## natalies1982

Hello all hope ur all keeping well

well im 6 weeks 2morrow and the nausea has started in full force now, boobs still very sore to.

going to make a docs app this week i think to book in and then ask for some sickness tablets b4 it kicks in


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My nausea has hit me full force yesterday and today. I'm glad it held off this long, but I wish it would go away now! :cry:


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh goodness, I shouldn't watch music videos about babies on youtube
Let them be little


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: 

:hugs: girls!!!!!!!


----------



## kmumtobe

Hi, add me for June 19th please, 7 weeks gone today :)


----------



## Debbie_23

Oh my god Ozzie that song is lovely. I actually nearly :cry: must be the hormones. Totally reminded me of my wee boy though!!! Love it.


----------



## Lois

kmumtobe said:


> Hi, add me for June 19th please, 7 weeks gone today :)

Hello,

Congratulations and welcome. How have you been feeling so far?

Lx


----------



## MummyCat

Hello... busy busy weekend for us! I have the midwife coming round tomorrow for my booking in appt! YEY!! it means I'm a step closer to getting my scan date :wohoo: 

xx


----------



## kmumtobe

Not too bad, had really strong cramps for several days at 5 weeks (before i'd done the test) but since just had lots of random pains, one day i have a few tummy pains, the next day i wake up and i've got backache. No m/s yet, just a little nausea but incredibly sore boobs, no signs of any bleeding or spotting either so i think they're all normal signs. Just trying to keep the nerves and negative worries at bay but finding that easier said than done.


----------



## lolley

Hi all,
welcome to the new ladies, congratulations.

Just wanted to ask, for those of you that are still having pain or are crampy what is it feeling like?

i'm not feeling the best today, I have had throbbing achey pains all day on and off they keep switching sides, roughly where i get my ovulation pain. Its very different to the crampy pains i have been having since the tww. I 'm starting to feel very paranoid about it and its a long time until thursday to wait for my early scan. Im so scared im going to mc again :(
Not sure what to make of them.


----------



## CucciCoo

hey lolley, I had period like pains on and off until about the end of last week :hugs: I'm sure its nothing to worry about.

For those who have had first mw appointment, did you take a urine sample with you? My sister says I must everytime I go but the receptionist didnt mention it when I booked the appointment? :shrug:


----------



## claire-lou

You do need a urine sample everytime :lol:

I too get pains a little like ovulation :hugs:


----------



## Lois

Cuccicoo, if you go to the reception at your gp surgery and ask for a sample pot they should be able to give you one.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Ive had cramps too - getting less now though

xxxx


----------



## CucciCoo

Thanks ladies, my doctors are hopeless, you'd think they would mention it! Not sure I'm going to be able to get hold of a sample pot. Will any old pot do? :blush:


----------



## MummyCat

Hey ladies...

With my first pregnancy I had loads of shooting pains... not so much this time.. I think the uterus is having an easier time of it! hahahaha

Well I've just had my first booking appointment. (no urine required at that one) but you will need a sample for all the next ones. It becomes a bit of a ritual... walk in, coat off.. say Hi... get out your pot of pee for testing, hand over arm for BP testing LOL :D 

So I've just declined all forms of nuchal testing and anything Downs related... only going to have the dating scan at 12 weeks. The result would make no difference to us as we'll be keeping the baby no matter it's condition.

Apparently, my hospital has opened up a new wing for Mum's who want less assistance (ie less drugs etc) so any Mum's who've had no complications in pregnancy etc and aren't high risk and want a similar to home birth feel while still being close to professionals and extra drugs if required can go to this wing to deliver... they've upped the number of birthing pools they have etc... sounds fab... however after experiencing a forceps delivery with Lottie.. I think I might opt for the good old fashioned labour ward where I can have an epidural!! :rofl: you wouldn't believe my birth plan first time round said... avoid epidural at all costs... this time round it'll say... administer epidural at first opportunity! :rofl: 

Anyhoo.... Lovely midwife who's excited to see Lottie at my next appointment (as she was listening to Lottie's heartbeart 2 years ago)... she wants me in at 16 weeks (22nd Dec) and said we'll have a heartbeat to listen to then! What an awesome Christmas pressie! :cloud9:

Okay... I've waffled enough! :D 

*goes in search of pickled onions*


----------



## Sooz

My MW didn't want a urine sample or any bloods, they all get done at the 12 week appointment here at the hospital. She gave me a blood test form and a sample pot to take with me to that along with my scan sheet.


----------



## Gwizz

I remember that ritual well cath lol!!


----------



## Lois

That new hospital wing sounds awesome Cath! Like you though I'm quite keen to be within spitting distance of an epidural this time, just in case. I went the anti-drugs route last time too. It was only after I'd given birth that a midwife pointed out that you still get to keep the baby if you choose pain relief and you don't get a medal for going without it...what a waste of money that trophy cabinet was!

Lx


----------



## Lois

kmumtobe- Yeah, those niggling worries are a bloody nuisance. Only natural though given how precious the cargo is! Sounds like your symptoms are just fine though. Hope you had a good weekend.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

:rofl: @ lois!!!!!!! brilliant!

Our hospital has a MLU for those who dont want assistance as such and I was booked into that for ben but in the end needed drip etc etc so had to go into main labour ward and throw the pool idea out the window (not literally!)

x


----------



## claire-lou

I like Luis's theory


----------



## MummyCat

LOL @ Lois :rofl: that made me giggle babe!! hahahaha.... imagines an empty sad and lonely shelf waiting for the 'laboured with no pain relief medal' :D 

I was so terrified of the thought of an epidural... but the cannula (sp) in the hand hurt more than the epidural in the back! LOL


----------



## Gwizz

I may opt for an epi this time if i need it - had the pethadine injection last time and that knocked me out till pushing time so didnt need it! - but keeping all options open lol!


----------



## MummyCat

Def the best way to go... keep all options open :) I now know how much pain I can handle... and what labour pains are like... so I know more of what to expect and when to ask for more! :D 

Am very relaxed about the thought of labour! :D


----------



## Gwizz

Ill remind u of that later


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: yeah... when I start going a little loopy! thanks babes! :flower: hahahah


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sick: :cry: Help :-(


----------



## Sooz

Ozzieshunni said:


> :sick: :cry: Help :-(

Is it the nausea hun? What have you tried to help with it so far? I know how distressing it is but it does get better, I promise (says she just back from her morning vomit....perhaps what I mean is you get used to it/learn to manage it better). xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Ozzieshunni said:


> :sick: :cry: Help :-(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## southerngal2

Ozzieshunni said:


> :sick: :cry: Help :-(

Sorry hun! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Lois

Arghhh. What a crazy week. We've moved out of our old house and temporarily in with my parents. They have a lovely, comfortable house and have been very welcoming but Evie is just so homesick. We waved goodbye to sleep on Saturday and haven't seen it since. Not ideal at anytime but especially when you're battling nausea and exhaustion.

Right, that's the whining portion done with. How are you all? Ozzie, i take it not so good! Are you eating small, regular meals hun or has it gone beyond that? Ginger anything is supposed to be settling for morning sickness...apparently. Hope it eases off soon.

Lx


----------



## MommyWishes4

Hi girls!

I'm quite a while away from going to my doctors, but my EDD for now is June 30th. I figured I'd join up over here since I'm thinking that should be correct.


----------



## mommytoTandE

my 10 week appt is Friday!! (actually think will be 9 weeks Friday)...

Will they check for the heart beat yet??

If you get a chance - check my fertility friend chart below. When do you think I O'd! I am assuming a week after it gave me the cross-hairs.

Thanks!


----------



## mommytoTandE

Ozzieshunni said:


> :sick: :cry: Help :-(

I was told to drink some milk before getting out of bed in the morning... I found that drinking that with carnation instant breakfast powder mixed in (morning and night) I am feeling much better. Try seabands too.!!!
:flower:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Hello :wave: - can I join you?! 

I'm 7 weeks pregnant and have been to the doctors today so I'm feeling brave and have put a ticker on my signature :haha:

I'm feeling huge already - just as I'd nearly lost all my baby weight from DS!

Had a bit of morning sickness, but so far not as much as last time - better not speak too soon though :winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm trying things like eating before I get out of bed, but ugh. I just feel so ill at the thought of food! It's killer to prepare anything cause I feel sick before I even finish and then I'm so put off what ever I'm about to eat! I did have a tropical smoothie thing that seems to be staying down, but ugh! It sucks working all day at a nursery school nonetheless while having this sickness!


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Ozzieshunni - so sorry to hear about your morning sickness - it's awful.
Maybe you've tried this but I found that drinking fizzy water helped me last time - just plain sparkling mineral water
:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmm, I'll have to try it. I think I'm getting the hang of managing it, I just hate waking up in the middle of the night :-(


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Do you try and eat something right before you go to bed? I think keeping your stomach busy (even though eating is the last things you want to do) makes it slightly better. I'm finding at the moment that if I get even just a wee bit hungry then I feel nauseous :(


----------



## Lois

MommyWishes4 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I'm quite a while away from going to my doctors, but my EDD for now is June 30th. I figured I'd join up over here since I'm thinking that should be correct.

Hi hun,

Congratulations and welcome!

Lx


----------



## Lois

SmokyJoe78 said:


> Hello :wave: - can I join you?!
> 
> I'm 7 weeks pregnant and have been to the doctors today so I'm feeling brave and have put a ticker on my signature :haha:
> 
> I'm feeling huge already - just as I'd nearly lost all my baby weight from DS!
> 
> Had a bit of morning sickness, but so far not as much as last time - better not speak too soon though :winkwink:

Hello! Congratulations! I've guessed your edd at 21st. Is that right? Hope the sickness stays mild for you.

Lx


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Lois said:


> Hello! Congratulations! I've guessed your edd at 21st. Is that right? Hope the sickness stays mild for you.
> 
> Lx

Yes - thanks - sorry - knew there was something I'd forgotten :haha::blush:


----------



## Chase

mommytoTandE said:


> my 10 week appt is Friday!! (actually think will be 9 weeks Friday)...
> 
> Will they check for the heart beat yet??
> 
> If you get a chance - check my fertility friend chart below. When do you think I O'd! I am assuming a week after it gave me the cross-hairs.
> 
> Thanks!

Hi hun, I would think you ovulated on day 26 as it ties in with your test and temps. X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup! That's me! I have crackers by the bed though as well as ginger nuts :)


----------



## lolley

mommytoTandE said:


> my 10 week appt is Friday!! (actually think will be 9 weeks Friday)...
> 
> Will they check for the heart beat yet??
> 
> If you get a chance - check my fertility friend chart below. When do you think I O'd! I am assuming a week after it gave me the cross-hairs.
> 
> Thanks!

wow thats a hard chart to read, if you wern't pg id say you didnt ov :dohh:
but if i had to guess i would say cd 25 going by cervical fluid and position aswell. Hope that helps a bit


----------



## lolley

hope you sicky ladies feel a bit better soon :flower:

i have my booking in appointment tomorrow morning and my early scan on thursday morning.

nothing really to report apart from tierdness and loads of bloat


----------



## Maid Marian

Ladies, I'm just starting to get my nausea. Is it normal - the thought of eating just makes me feel so incredibly sick.


----------



## MommyWishes4

Lois said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> I'm quite a while away from going to my doctors, but my EDD for now is June 30th. I figured I'd join up over here since I'm thinking that should be correct.
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> Congratulations and welcome!
> 
> LxClick to expand...

 Thank you! 

I've also been quite sick, lots of bloating and stomach soreness, leg aches, and exhaustion. I'm glad to see that there are others in the same boat! I hope the sickness ends shortly though!


----------



## strawberry19

i just cant eat a meal!! :( i have to have very small meals throughout the day and snacks if i try to eat a meal it makes me urge and wanna puke


----------



## MommyWishes4

strawberry19 said:


> i just cant eat a meal!! :( i have to have very small meals throughout the day and snacks if i try to eat a meal it makes me urge and wanna puke

That's how I felt for the last two weeks. Now I have to have one big meal a day and little snack sized meals for the rest of the day. One of those snacks is always a salad - I get the strongest cravings for daily big salads with lots of things in them (veggies, cheese wedges, crunchies, croutons, lots of dressing, etc) Currently eating one now!

However, after the big meal I stop feeling hungry and my stomach is satisfied, but then I feel sick a little after.


----------



## MummyCat

Lois sweetheart..... can you please remove me from the front page....

I had a small bit of blood today so called midwife... midwife sent me to EPC where an internal scan confirmed our worst fears... no heartbeat. :cry:

So after a heartbeat last week.... we've lost our baby this week. Thank you for all the support you've given me and I wish you all nothing but happy and healthy pregnancies... I'll be waiting to see the pics in June! :D

Love Cath


----------



## KerryGold

Sorry to hear your sad news Cath :hugs:

xXx


----------



## JNA

MummyCat im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

:cry: cath xxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thank you ladies!! it's much appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

:hugs: so sorry hun xx


----------



## stay.positive

So sorry Cath! :hugs:


----------



## lolley

sorry hunny, take care :flower:


----------



## Dukechick

Oh Cath, I'm so sorry sweetie. xx


----------



## Dukechick

Man, I haven't had much of an appetite lately, cuz just the thought of certain foods make me sick, BUUUUUT......... on my husband's way home from work tonight (at 9:30pm), I called him to make a pit stop at McDonald's to get me a Filet O Fish. YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! I want another one already, and can't wait till tomorrow to have another one!!!! I know they're horrible for you, but I LOVE them right now. eww!! lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh cath :hugs:

As for the eating thing, OH GOD YES! The thought of food makes me so sick. I can't even prepare it properly.


----------



## Sooz

Cath I am so sorry for your loss, take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## CucciCoo

Cath, I'm so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Lois

All my love to you and your family Cath. So sorry. Lxxxx


----------



## KerryGold

Today I am mostly eating dry Ryvita...


----------



## southerngal2

Dukechick said:


> Man, I haven't had much of an appetite lately, cuz just the thought of certain foods make me sick, BUUUUUT......... on my husband's way home from work tonight (at 9:30pm), I called him to make a pit stop at McDonald's to get me a Filet O Fish. YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! I want another one already, and can't wait till tomorrow to have another one!!!! I know they're horrible for you, but I LOVE them right now. eww!! lol

That sounds so good right now. And I really don't like those things.


----------



## Chase

Cath I am so sorry. Sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## lolley

How is everyone?

not too sick i hope :flower:

I had my booking in appt today went fab midwife is lovely. She booked my 12 week scan for Dec 15th. But i have my early scan tomorrow at 10.30 lets hope this ones sticky :)


----------



## Dukechick

So, I was just bragging to my friend about how good I've been feeling the last few days, and I haven't really been TOO nauseous, just tired. WELL...... I feel really gross right now. All foods make me wanna puke, BUT I can't wait for DH to come home with 2 Filet O Fish for me tonight!!! :loopy:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Dukechick said:


> So, I was just bragging to my friend about how good I've been feeling the last few days, and I haven't really been TOO nauseous, just tired. WELL...... I feel really gross right now. All foods make me wanna puke, BUT I can't wait for DH to come home with 2 Filet O Fish for me tonight!!! :loopy:

I must say, Filet O Fish does sound wonderful. 

Today I went to Chik Fil A and got two sandwiches (Original and Delux) and told them I'm pregnant so I need a lot of pickles on the side if possible. They gave me a whole dish of them! There must have been twenty or so. I ate them right out of the dish while waiting for my other food - I hate normal pickles, but Chik Fil A ones are the best. I had dreams about them for two days now, so I went a little crazy when I got my hands on them!

Now I'm regretting it - four hours later and my stomach still feels like it's going to explode!


----------



## Dukechick

OMG... I LOVE pickles!!! I have since I was a kid, but when I was pregnant with Cameron, I totally went off them. This time, I could eat buckets of them all day!! That was so nice of them to give you a whole dish! Sorry that your stomach hurts though, but I'm sure it was worth it!


----------



## lumpy

Cath, i'm so sorry for your loss. Lots of hugs being sent your way x


----------



## lolley

Just back from my scan..

so we got a heartbeat :happydance: :dance:
we saw the yolk sac and fetal pole ith a lovely strong flickering going up and down. Dh saw more that i did as the big monitor was broken but i was happy just to see the heart beating away. No piccys sorry :(

I am sooooooo relieved but theres more......

there was a second area next to the sac :wacko: she said she is not sure if it is a bleed or a twin pregnancy. It did look roughly the same size as the pregnancy sac with the baby. Although nothing was in it. If its a bleed there not worried as its not above the sac it will either reabsorb back into the body or come away.

I have another scan booked for 2 weeks time 16th november. They want to re-assess as if it is a twim pregnancy then the care completely changes and if it is a bleed they want to monitor it just to see if it is getting smaller.


----------



## CucciCoo

OMG lolley, how exciting, it *could* be a twin :happydance:


----------



## Elli21

Hi All :hi:
Im due on the 8th June :)

First midwife appt tomorrow.

Can i join :flower:


----------



## Maid Marian

Oh wow Lolley! Fingers crossed for a little twinny in there!!


----------



## claire-lou

Oh wow


----------



## Lois

Elli21 said:


> Hi All :hi:
> Im due on the 8th June :)
> 
> First midwife appt tomorrow.
> 
> Can i join :flower:

Congratulations and welcome! Good luck for your appointment tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats Lolley! !!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Elli21 :wave:

xxxxxx


----------



## span

Not been on here for a while. Been feeling pretty grotty and, just when I thought it was improving, I got ANOTHER cold! :dohh:
Back to nausea, vomiting, sheer exhaustion and picky eating!

Temptation got the better of me at work today (probably as I was feeling SOOOO bad). I'm a veterinary nurse and we have an ultrasound machine at the practice......

The boss was quite happy to have a quick look for me (although he's only used to dogs and occaisional cats). He started with me standing up and all he could see was lots of bowel movements and gas which was lovely :shrug:
so I then laid on the worktop and he found little-un straight away. Saw head, body, arms, legs and heartbeat. We also saw some good movement of possibly a leg (or was it an arm?). Got a printout - can't really call it the 'blob' now as it has features. Was amazed at the detail. :happydance:
Only lasted about a minute and I'm hoping to just leave it at that but not sure if I'll inform the midwife - don't know what their views are on this sort of thing (though I've heard of a few nurses/vets who have done it).
 



Attached Files:







DSC00177.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Gwizz

Ooooo lovely pics span! I would have done the same lol, why not!! Puts ur mind at rest too which is less stress for a pregnant lady.

Who cares what MW says, its done now and did no harm I expect :D

xxxx


----------



## harocat

Hang in there, MummyCat! :hugs:



Dukechick said:


> Man, I haven't had much of an appetite lately, cuz just the thought of certain foods make me sick, BUUUUUT......... on my husband's way home from work tonight (at 9:30pm), I called him to make a pit stop at McDonald's to get me a Filet O Fish. YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! I want another one already, and can't wait till tomorrow to have another one!!!! I know they're horrible for you, but I LOVE them right now. eww!! lol

(A bit ranty because I haven't posted in a while)

I was working in a store that was connected to a Tim Hortons, and GOD did I want a sausage/egg/cheese bagel. Unfortunately my break was just after they were done serving breakfast so I had to settle for just a bagel. :( Guess I'll have to wait for this weekend.

I don't know why, but it seems several of my friends are pestering me about whether or not I've been getting morning sickness. Not even in a "Oh are you feeling okay?" way, but in a "How bout that morning sickness, am I right?" kind of way, like they expect me to be hugging the toilet all the time. Then they seem a bit disappointed when I tell them, no I haven't been sick that much. 

I've had a few nauseous moments, but have been pretty good about telling when I need to eat, drink ginger ale, or just sit down and take a break before I feel worse. However, I've recently discovered that I can't handle spicy food anymore unless I want stomach pains all evening. :cry: No more Thai for me till after the munchkin is out.


----------



## claire-lou

Span I would have done exactly the same


----------



## MommyWishes4

harocat said:


> Hang in there, MummyCat! :hugs:
> I was working in a store that was connected to a Tim Hortons, and GOD did I want a sausage/egg/cheese bagel. Unfortunately my break was just after they were done serving breakfast so I had to settle for just a bagel. :( Guess I'll have to wait for this weekend.

I may have been sick all day, and sick again after filling myself up with chicken noodle soup, but WOW does a sausage/egg/cheese bagel sound DELICIOUS. I feel like walking to the store in the rain, buying the ingrediants and putting one together myself. Mmmm. :haha:

How strange it is that I can always feel sick yet get the most intense cravings at the same time!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hey ladies! I'm a little late to this thread, but do you mind if I join? According to the due date calculator I'm due on June 26th!

Symptoms have been coming in waves lately. Recently the MS has started, but it's not too bad as yet. I tend to feel poorly in the mornings, and never can finish my breakfast (yesterday I managed two spoonfuls of cereal and this morning one piece of toast!). Then I usually feel fine during the day, but as soon as dinner time rolls around I feel bad again. 

My BBs are at least a cup size bigger but they are not as tender as they were a week or two ago, but my nips still ache every now and then. And I still get cramping for brief periods every other day or so. 

My first appointment with the midwife isn't until November 18th (I'll be over 8 weeks then), so I'm still in the waiting game. I hate not knowing anything until then. Blah!


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: welcome hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolley

after the excitment of the heartbeat yesterday, today im bleeding bright red with pain :(
I called epau and spoke to the same lady as yesterday. She said it looks like the area that was unknown yesterday is a haematoma and as expected is coming away. i have to put my feet up and rest and try not to panic ( yeah right!!!!) if i get any tissue or clots coming away i have to go in. she said it could last a couple of hours or a couple of days on and off.


----------



## Gwizz

Oh hun :( at least theres an explanation, hope it passes quickly and you can carry on as normal :hug: Good excuse to put your feet up weekend!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lolley

thanks gwizz :)

feels very much like my mc i had in June though. Bloody scared again now :(


----------



## Gwizz

Im sure like the doc says its just that area next to baby, but if u feel unsure just go in to put your mind at rest :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LadyofRohan said:


> Hey ladies! I'm a little late to this thread, but do you mind if I join? According to the due date calculator I'm due on June 26th!
> 
> Symptoms have been coming in waves lately. Recently the MS has started, but it's not too bad as yet. I tend to feel poorly in the mornings, and never can finish my breakfast (yesterday I managed two spoonfuls of cereal and this morning one piece of toast!). Then I usually feel fine during the day, but as soon as dinner time rolls around I feel bad again.
> 
> My BBs are at least a cup size bigger but they are not as tender as they were a week or two ago, but my nips still ache every now and then. And I still get cramping for brief periods every other day or so.
> 
> *My first appointment with the midwife isn't until November 18th* (I'll be over 8 weeks then), so I'm still in the waiting game. I hate not knowing anything until then. Blah!

OMG! That's my first appointment too!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ky24 la la

can u put me down for 8th plz huni, thank you!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm a little late to this thread, but do you mind if I join? According to the due date calculator I'm due on June 26th!
> 
> Symptoms have been coming in waves lately. Recently the MS has started, but it's not too bad as yet. I tend to feel poorly in the mornings, and never can finish my breakfast (yesterday I managed two spoonfuls of cereal and this morning one piece of toast!). Then I usually feel fine during the day, but as soon as dinner time rolls around I feel bad again.
> 
> My BBs are at least a cup size bigger but they are not as tender as they were a week or two ago, but my nips still ache every now and then. And I still get cramping for brief periods every other day or so.
> 
> *My first appointment with the midwife isn't until November 18th* (I'll be over 8 weeks then), so I'm still in the waiting game. I hate not knowing anything until then. Blah!
> 
> OMG! That's my first appointment too!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

That's awesome! Hopefully we both come back with scan pics! (or at least get to listen to baby's heart on the doppler!) :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( Not in the UK. My first scan isn't until the 30th :-(


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> :-( Not in the UK. My first scan isn't until the 30th :-(


Aww...that's sad. There's a chance that I won't get a scan either, I'm using a Midwifery Center and my coworker who just had her baby there said she only had one scan her whole pregnancy--and that was the gender scan at 20 weeks! So I don't know what they are going to do.


----------



## mommytoTandE

Hi ladies!!! I just had my first ob appt this morning!!! Since I was unsure of my dates (messed up cycle since mc in June) she squeezed me in for an ultrasound in the office to get my dates!!!! I am 9 weeks 1 day along, bean is measuring just over an inch and a nice strong heart beat of 156. I was in tears as I was so happy and did not expect to see my bean today. Much relief!!!! So my due date is moved from June 2 to June 9th!!! She told me that I would have a May baby as I tend to go a few weeks early (my third) and they are big babies. SO she said toward 37/38 she will strip my membranes and have a MAY baby... So :dance: I am floating!!! I was so apprehensive this past week.


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo: brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## Dukechick

I hope it doesn't last too long lolley :nope: But, at least you probably know why it's happening, and it's not the little one!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Sooz

LadyofRohan said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm a little late to this thread, but do you mind if I join? According to the due date calculator I'm due on June 26th!
> 
> Symptoms have been coming in waves lately. Recently the MS has started, but it's not too bad as yet. I tend to feel poorly in the mornings, and never can finish my breakfast (yesterday I managed two spoonfuls of cereal and this morning one piece of toast!). Then I usually feel fine during the day, but as soon as dinner time rolls around I feel bad again.
> 
> My BBs are at least a cup size bigger but they are not as tender as they were a week or two ago, but my nips still ache every now and then. And I still get cramping for brief periods every other day or so.
> 
> *My first appointment with the midwife isn't until November 18th* (I'll be over 8 weeks then), so I'm still in the waiting game. I hate not knowing anything until then. Blah!
> 
> OMG! That's my first appointment too!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome! Hopefully we both come back with scan pics! (or at least get to listen to baby's heart on the doppler!) :happydance:Click to expand...

18th is my 12 wk scan date. :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

lolley said:


> after the excitment of the heartbeat yesterday, today im bleeding bright red with pain :(
> I called epau and spoke to the same lady as yesterday. She said it looks like the area that was unknown yesterday is a haematoma and as expected is coming away. i have to put my feet up and rest and try not to panic ( yeah right!!!!) if i get any tissue or clots coming away i have to go in. she said it could last a couple of hours or a couple of days on and off.

Hi,

Not posted about it on here but I had my second EPU scan Monday after more spotting last week and they found a hematoma near my cervix too. They've told me it is really common in pregnancy and that I may get more spotting (like you) or that it will reabsorb and it will get checked on at my next scan.

Try not to worry, though I know it is super hard. :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

Hope everything is ok lolley and that you are resting


----------



## lumpy

:hugs: Lolley, I hope you are resting! (and that the bleeding has stopped now!)

I had my first appoint with the MW yesterday. Very exciting got my Bounty pack with all my leaflets and i've been going through and collecting all of the vouchers out of it! Got to go pick up my freebies from Sainsburys and Argos (of all places! that did make me chuckle!). Just hoping I don't bump into anyone I know down there!

Anyway i've been booked in for my dating scan on 6th Dec :happydance: so just gotta keep my fingers crossed til then. It seems absolutely ages away though at the mo! At least from tomorrow I can do the 1 month countdown!


----------



## Gwizz

Hope u are ok lolley!! :hug:

Can wait for my bounty pack too!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lolley

Thank you ladies,

the pain has stopped now and the bleeding has calmed down. So just hoping baby is still doing well :)


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Oh that's good news Lolley :)


----------



## Gwizz

Good news lolley!!! :D

xxxx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, Can I join? I am due 27th June xx

Congrats to you all on getting your BFP XX


----------



## span

Sounds promising Lolley. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:

Welcome Yomo - big congratulations on finally getting a BFP after 5 years. I can't imagine trying for so long. You must be over the moon - hope you get the happy and healthy pregnancy you deserve! :flower:


----------



## claire-lou

welcome Yomo and congrats


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: Yomo - congrats on your BFP :D 

xxxx


----------



## Lois

Big congratulations and welcome to LadyofRohan, ky24 and yomo! Sorry it took a while to get around to adding you all - life just got very hectic!

Anyway, hope you're all well.

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Having huuuge cravings for mcdonalds quarterpounder burger with cheese, and fries!!!!! Argh! :wacko:


----------



## JNA

Rose_W said:


> Having huuuge cravings for mcdonalds quarterpounder burger with cheese, and fries!!!!! Argh! :wacko:

Thanx for making me hungry lol


----------



## claire-lou

I want a kebab how healthy :rofl:


----------



## Sooz

I want scrambled egg on toast....Oooo healthy craving. *smug face*


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:sick: All those foods make me want to be sick *searches for anti-sickness tablets* :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

I cant stomach anything lol :sick: but if I could im sure it would be a kebab or chippy chips and curry sauce!!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Rose_W said:


> Having huuuge cravings for mcdonalds quarterpounder burger with cheese, and fries!!!!! Argh! :wacko:


I've been craving the exact same thing! In fact, I was considering getting some for lunch today and then googled "fast food and early pregnancy" and that definitely changed my mind! I'm going to have to find something healthy for lunch. :dohh:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> :sick: All those foods make me want to be sick *searches for anti-sickness tablets* :haha:


Ozzieshunni, have you tried Sea Bands? I was really skeptical about them at first but didn't want to have to resort to going to the doctor to get medication so started using them. I think they really do take the edge off! I'm still queasy but no longer feel like I'm going to vomit at any moment. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JNA

Im the starving pregnant woman. Im always freaking hungry. But im losing weight so apparently the baby likes the foods im eating. Today for a snack I ate 3 cucumbers not too unhealthy. But I still want that McDonalds :dohh:


----------



## Gwizz

u actually mean 3 cucumbers?!! full size? wow lol! :D


----------



## Sooz

I can't eat fresh fruit/veg. I feel so bad about it. I ate a few grapes yesterday and promptly threw them up less than 10 minutes later.

I've been living on carbs the last few weeks and I really need things to improve by the time the placenta takes over from the yolk sac entirely so I can get some real nutrients into me.


----------



## JNA

Yeah its bad im always hungry :wacko: But I try to eat healthy :thumbup: By the way I had to eat all 3 or they would have gone bad :winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I honestly would give the WORLD to be constantly hungry!


----------



## Debbie_23

I usually love fruit but I am struggling with it at the minute! It all tastes really sour. I just want carbs, don't think the freezing cold weather is helping either. Have just phoned OH and ordered that he pick me up a curry on the way home he he! Cannot wait!


----------



## Gwizz

Im impressed JNA :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

I've been craving healthy foods like fruits and veggies but today all I can think about is a Filet of Fish from McDonald's.


----------



## lollylou1

i dont know how its taken me so long to find this but can i join please! i am due 22nd of june according to my dates but have an early scan booked for the morning! 
Lou
xxx


----------



## lollylou1

is there any of u who arent hungry at all! im struggling so much to eat not so much due to sickness just dont feel at all hungry but feeling sick when i do think i better eat something

Lou
xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Exactlly the same lollylou :) 

:wave: welcome 
x


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck with scan lolleylou


----------



## Sooz

Yeah, I have no appetite but feel so sick when I've not eaten it's catch22. Good luck with your scan.


----------



## Lois

Congratulations and welcome LollyLou!

I'm having the reverse problem...can't stop eating. I've got to reign it in a bit before I explode. Suddenly showing this week...or is it just a tummy full of cakes?!

Lx


----------



## span

Had my midwife appointment yesterday which seemed to go well and the midwife was really nice. My weight is still 3kg lower than pre-pregnancy but she said my BMI is good and I'll soon start putting it on. She's going to refer me to a consultant as I have moderate asthma but she said my care will likely be mainly midwife based though a combination of the 2. Got my nuchal scan on the 22nd and another midwife appointment on dec 22nd (same midwife is based at my doctors surgery one day a week which is handy). Didn't realise until yesterday that you have to carry your pregnancy notes around with you all the time!

My nausea and fatigue is worse in the mornings and then I have a slight revival later in the afternoon followed by a slump again in the evening.
Managed an hours swim with my triathlon club on monday night though was SHATTERED afterwards. 

Work wise I chatted to the bosses wife today as she was asking how long I'd give myself off before the due date (I'm planning on 6 weeks as advised by midwife)and if I'd be coming back. I said I'd LOVE to come back but not full time - she sounded really positive about trying to find someone to job share if needs be as they don't want to lose me. There's no way I'd want to go back full time as the commuting on top would mean never getting a chance to see baby! Both 'nans' would like to do a day a week babysitting which would work out really well.

Glad everyone seems to be doing ok. :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

My boss said to me today she didn't see how I'd be able to come back to work after ML with no family nearby and I almost had a panic attack! I'm not thinking anywhere near that far ahead yet. I'm still in one day at a time mode.


----------



## JNA

I want a baja chicken wrap now. Im so hungry I feel like im gonna be sick :wacko: 

Plus I ordered some pants offline and bought them a size small and they are falling off my butt :growlmad: ahhh this maternity clothes thing is not going to be fun


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I only feel sick when I don't eat and then when I do eat, I feel sick. It's a vicious cycle. :cry:


----------



## JNA

Im so ready for 2nd trimester when I can actually stay up passed 20:30 and hopefully ms goes away


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yeah, I only feel sick when I don't eat and then when I do eat, I feel sick. It's a vicious cycle. :cry:

I'm getting to be the same....the only time when I don't feel nauseas is when I'm actually in the act of eating. If I'm not eating I'm nauseas, If I'm full I'm nauseas, if I'm hungry I'm nauseas....:dohh:


----------



## lumpy

LadyofRohan said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I only feel sick when I don't eat and then when I do eat, I feel sick. It's a vicious cycle. :cry:
> 
> I'm getting to be the same....the only time when I don't feel nauseas is when I'm actually in the act of eating. If I'm not eating I'm nauseas, If I'm full I'm nauseas, if I'm hungry I'm nauseas....:dohh:Click to expand...

Oh gosh I know this feeling. Its rubiish!!

I had Dominos pizza for tea which I really fancied but now I feel crappy :-(

Bed time now though as way past my bed time!!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

May I join you? I am 8w4d, with my EDD June 18th. I had my first scan on Monday and wanted to wait to make sure everything was ok before I actually signed up for a due date club. I am happy to report that I saw the heartbeat and my Dr said everything was normal and going along quite well. 

Anyway, I am looking forward to being part of this group and want to say, I can relate to the being nauseated all the time except when eating! :growlmad: Now, after I eat, I feel a lump in my throat, like I swallowed a huge pill and it won't go down.


----------



## Lois

span said:


> Had my midwife appointment yesterday which seemed to go well and the midwife was really nice. My weight is still 3kg lower than pre-pregnancy but she said my BMI is good and I'll soon start putting it on. She's going to refer me to a consultant as I have moderate asthma but she said my care will likely be mainly midwife based though a combination of the 2. Got my nuchal scan on the 22nd and another midwife appointment on dec 22nd (same midwife is based at my doctors surgery one day a week which is handy). Didn't realise until yesterday that you have to carry your pregnancy notes around with you all the time!
> 
> My nausea and fatigue is worse in the mornings and then I have a slight revival later in the afternoon followed by a slump again in the evening.
> Managed an hours swim with my triathlon club on monday night though was SHATTERED afterwards.
> 
> Work wise I chatted to the bosses wife today as she was asking how long I'd give myself off before the due date (I'm planning on 6 weeks as advised by midwife)and if I'd be coming back. I said I'd LOVE to come back but not full time - she sounded really positive about trying to find someone to job share if needs be as they don't want to lose me. There's no way I'd want to go back full time as the commuting on top would mean never getting a chance to see baby! Both 'nans' would like to do a day a week babysitting which would work out really well.
> 
> Glad everyone seems to be doing ok. :happydance:

Lots of good stuff going on then Span, that's great. Always handy to have a willing grandparent or two! Glad to hear your antenatal appointment went well too.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Hi MissMuffet, Congratulations and welcome!

Excellent news from your first scan. Fingers crossed the nausea eases off soon.

Lx


----------



## Sooz

I am so fed-up of not being able to eat right now. I've cooked a cottage pie and not even got half-way through. I even had to puke whilst it was cooking because of the smell. :cry:

I'm trying so hard not to be self-pitying and more appreciative of what I stand to gain from this experience but my reserves are running so low now.


----------



## JNA

The more ms you have the better your bean. I know it sounds like a load but every time I get nauseated I think of holding my lo once he/she gets here.
:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Was told last night I looked as pale as a ghost. I stayed home from work today, technically my last day, but stuff em! :lol:


----------



## JNA

This is one of the friendlies threads on bnb. I was just being nosy earlier and came across a thread questioning beer and breast milk. Yes many women are totally against drinking while pregnant. I defiantly am. Minus the one glass of wine I may have at my baby shower aka 21st bday. To my point. Alot of women were being rude to the lady asking the question. I dont know everything but I am very educated when it comes medical/health topics. Somewhere along the way to my degree I learned that beer helps you produce breast milk and has been scientifically proven.
A bnb member asked this in a thread and the bitch came out of alot of women. Talking down to here and disrespecting her culture. Im sorry this just pissed me off. Bnb was made for us to ask questions and get answers correct?
Maybe im the one in a pissy mood. I just feel that we should be nice to one another not talk nasty and hurt feelings.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It's what happens unfortunately on forum sites....just gotta go with it and not take it to heart :flower:


----------



## JNA

I guess im new to all of this. Where im from you do not speak unless you have something nice to say. We are all adults and preparing to raise children but alot of these women act like kids themselves. It worries me


----------



## Ozzieshunni

JNA said:


> I guess im new to all of this. Where im from you do not speak unless you have something nice to say. We are all adults and preparing to raise children but alot of these women act like kids themselves. It worries me

I'm originally from California and it was a bit of a culture shock coming over to Scotland. I have noticed there are some people that aren't so nice and don't appreciate kindness and good effort, but I have found many people that are very nice and kind and caring. I think it's easier for people to be brave behind a computer screen.


----------



## Maid Marian

Hi and bye ladies - I've been moved back 8 days so I'm now due July 2nd :wave:


----------



## lumpy

Rose_W said:


> Hi and bye ladies - I've been moved back 8 days so I'm now due July 2nd :wave:


:wave: Bye Rose! Have fun with the July bumps. I saw your scan pic on another thread a few mins ago. It looks quite good for how many weeks you are. You never know they move you back forward a couple of days by your 12week scan so we may see you back here!

Lumpy xx


----------



## Maid Marian

lumpy said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Hi and bye ladies - I've been moved back 8 days so I'm now due July 2nd :wave:
> 
> 
> :wave: Bye Rose! Have fun with the July bumps. I saw your scan pic on another thread a few mins ago. It looks quite good for how many weeks you are. You never know they move you back forward a couple of days by your 12week scan so we may see you back here!
> 
> Lumpy xxClick to expand...

:hugs: Thank you hunni. :D Really? That's so good to hear! I'm new to all of this so I'm not sure what to expect!


----------



## Lois

Take care Rose! You never know, you may till be a June Bud in the end!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Hi JNA,

It really is a shame when people go on the attack on these forums isn't it? Can't stand it either. I think it's fair to say that the people who do it wouldn't dare to be so aggressive and patronising if they were face to face. I don't know why they can't just ignore the bait and keep it civil.

Anyhoo, we've had none of that here so hoorah for us. I hope everyone feels they can ask any question they need to regardless of how "silly" they think it might be.

Hope everyone's well today and looking forward to a good weekend. Won't be long til we're in the second tri and (hopefully) feeling more awake and less sicky!

Lx


----------



## KerryGold

I'll drink to second tri, feeling more awake and less sicky. Can I add less dizzy to that list too?

OJs all round?! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Sooz

My dizzyness has only just kicked in, I'm assuming my blood pressure is starting to drop now and that's why. Oh, and I'll have to pass on the OJ too thanks. :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: First appointment on the 18th! I can't wait! 9 weeks today! :happydance: I feel better and I'm really beginning to believe I'm pregnant!


----------



## JNA

Ozzieshunni said:


> :happydance: First appointment on the 18th! I can't wait! 9 weeks today! :happydance: I feel better and I'm really beginning to believe I'm pregnant!

Good Luck at the dr :hugs:


----------



## JNA

Lois said:


> Hi JNA,
> 
> It really is a shame when people go on the attack on these forums isn't it? Can't stand it either. I think it's fair to say that the people who do it wouldn't dare to be so aggressive and patronising if they were face to face. I don't know why they can't just ignore the bait and keep it civil.
> 
> Anyhoo, we've had none of that here so hoorah for us. I hope everyone feels they can ask any question they need to regardless of how "silly" they think it might be.
> 
> Hope everyone's well today and looking forward to a good weekend. Won't be long til we're in the second tri and (hopefully) feeling more awake and less sicky!
> 
> Lx


I feel very comfortable here. I guess its because we are so happy about our pregnancies that there is no time for bickering lol.
Amen to the second trimester. I want my bumb and for the fatigue to go away :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmmm, June Buds needs a better logo :-( I just saw the July Beach Bumps one and it's awesome!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

https://www.ultracare4dbabyimaging.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/AnneGeddes_Wallpaper1280_170.jpg

I found that....thought it was cute :)


----------



## Maid Marian

I mush prefer the June one!


----------



## Sooz

I don't like the July one :blush:


----------



## Maid Marian

Sooz said:


> I don't like the July one :blush:

me neither :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

*pouts in a corner* Fine then.


----------



## Mustang_Love

Hello everyone :hi: I am due June 12th with our first child. Had a dating scan last week and got to see my little bubba dancing around. Would love to be part of the club!!


----------



## Lois

Hello Mustang! Congratulations!

Sounds like your LO is doing well. How have you been feeling?

Lx


----------



## Lois

*Toddles off to July group for a sneaky peak*

I think their tag is lovely but I prefer ours too... However I'm biased as I made ours! If anyone wants to make a new one and people prefer it then that's fine, I don't feel precious about it at all. Feel free to get creative!

Lx


----------



## lumpy

Ozzieshunni said:


> :happydance: First appointment on the 18th! I can't wait! 9 weeks today! :happydance: I feel better and I'm really beginning to believe I'm pregnant!

Hurrah for your appointment this week. Hope all goes well x :happydance:


----------



## harocat

Lois said:


> *Toddles off to July group for a sneaky peak*
> 
> I think their tag is lovely but I prefer ours too... However I'm biased as I made ours! If anyone wants to make a new one and people prefer it then that's fine, I don't feel precious about it at all. Feel free to get creative!
> 
> Lx

If anything I think the font just needs to be darker. Can't really see the white on pink too well. Otherwise it's nice not to have a huge logo like some of the other groups.

Concerning the grouchiness, I've seen it on other forums as well. Pregnancy and parenting are very polarizing topics, and some people can't respect that what works for one person may not work for another.

On a side note, happened across some maternity jeans at a thrift store. I wanted to wait another couple of weeks but these are pretty comfy.



Ozzieshunni said:


> :happydance: First appointment on the 18th! I can't wait! 9 weeks today! :happydance: I feel better and I'm really beginning to believe I'm pregnant!

Mine's on the 18th too! :happydance: No idea what to expect though. At least my OH is with me in case there's some language barrier issues (most people around here speak French).


----------



## Sooz

My scan is on the 18th as well. Nerves have well and truly set in again now. :wacko:


----------



## claire-lou

I have my first midwife appointment in the morning :happydance:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Lois said:


> Hello Mustang! Congratulations!
> 
> Sounds like your LO is doing well. How have you been feeling?
> 
> Lx

Thanks Lois! MS has been pretty bad the past few weeks. And total exhaustion has just hit over the past two days. I have not accomplished a single thing all weekend!!!


----------



## ACCmummyof2

Sooz said:


> My scan is on the 18th as well. Nerves have well and truly set in again now. :wacko:

My scans on the 18th as well!!!


----------



## Lois

claire-lou said:


> I have my first midwife appointment in the morning :happydance:

Hope it goes well! Let us know.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Mustang_Love said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> Hello Mustang! Congratulations!
> 
> Sounds like your LO is doing well. How have you been feeling?
> 
> Lx
> 
> Thanks Lois! MS has been pretty bad the past few weeks. And total exhaustion has just hit over the past two days. I have not accomplished a single thing all weekend!!!Click to expand...

Well, that sounds like my kind of weekend! The exhaustion is driving me crazy. I'm ready to sleep at any given moment. Sorry to hear that youve had bad sickness...fingers crossed it will clear up soon.

Come on Mother Nature, where's all this blooming and glowing we keep hearing about?!

Lx


----------



## CucciCoo

claire-lou said:


> I have my first midwife appointment in the morning :happydance:

Exciting :happydance: Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sooz

ACCmummyof2 said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> My scan is on the 18th as well. Nerves have well and truly set in again now. :wacko:
> 
> My scans on the 18th as well!!!Click to expand...

Good luck for Thursday! What time are you in? My appointment starts at 1:30pm with the scan.


----------



## LadyofRohan

There's a ton of us with our first appointments on the 18th! Mine is too! :happydance:

Mine starts at 0900! I have no idea what to expect. I don't know if I'm going to get a scan or not but I at least hope they bring out the doppler so we can hear the heartbeat.

I'm excited, nervous, and scared all at the same time! :dohh:


----------



## claire-lou

It was all fine the mw says I'm 9 weeks from LMP but I know when I ovulated so keeping my dates till scan, I have to ring up in 10 days and make a scan appointment :happydance:


----------



## Maid Marian

claire-lou said:


> It was all fine the mw says I'm 9 weeks from LMP but I know when I ovulated so keeping my dates till scan, I have to ring up in 10 days and make a scan appointment :happydance:

:D Glad it all went well. I have my mw appt tomorrow.


----------



## CucciCoo

Glad it went well. I ovulated late too. I'm waiting on my scan date, wish it would hurry up!


----------



## Gwizz

Glad it was all ok :D

Ive still got to wait till 23rd to see my MW - ages away lol!

x


----------



## Debbie_23

Hi everyone. I have not been on in a couple of weeks been quite busy so just thought i'd pop in and see how everyone is doing. I am 10 weeks today, cannot believe it, it has actually gone faster than I expected. I am starting a little countdown in my head to my scan now 15 days to go. Cannot wait. 

At times I totally forget I am even pregnant and I suddenly I am like oh yeah I am pregnant and get really excited. Is anyone else like this? I don't have many symptoms and haven't from the start really. Was having to go to bed an hour earlier than usual but even that is starting to get better now managed up to 10 o'clock last night without too much of a struggle. I can't believe there is anything in there most of the time. 

Yesterday I was sitting at my desk and I am sure I felt fluttering right down low in my belly, I know it won't be the baby as its too early but it felt so like when I started to feel my son move (think I was 15 weeks when I felt him) and it just reminded me of the lovely feeling I have to look forward to in a few weeks time. It was like a very light tickely fluttery feeling just above my public bone, I know it isn't baby but for a moment I liked to think it was. Can't wait for it to happen for real now.


----------



## CucciCoo

Hi Debbie, I'm 10w today too and feel exactly the same. Hardly any symptoms, don't feel pregnant most of the time. I'm so excited but nervous at the same time. I think its hard with lack of symptoms because I'm constantly worrying that baby is ok. Not had my scan date through yet :growlmad:


----------



## Debbie_23

Hi Cuccicoo. Good to know someone is feeling the same way. I am sure both our bubs are fine and we are just one of those lucky people that sail through first 3 months (I am sure our bubs will make it harder for us later in pregnancy lol). I had a private scan done just for fun really at just over 7 weeks and bub was fine and wee heartbeat was beating away and I had no symptoms then either so it obviously doesn't mean anything is wrong. 

I didn't have many symptoms with my son either and I have a perfectly healthy 2 year old now. I felt very sick with him from weeks 5-8 but I think that was stress related and not morning sickness as it started as soon as I took the test (baby was unplanned and a suspected eptopic, was all just too much as I was still quite young at the time). After 8 weeks when everything calmed down I felt totally back to normal and I remember asking my mum around the 9 weeks mark if you were not suppose to just feel different when pregnant as I was worried I felt too normal and I sailed through my pregnancy until I hit 33 weeks and I got every symptoms going, sore back, very sore ribs (my son was 61cm long at birth), high blood pressure, and was in and out of hospital all the time for the last 6 weeks so he def made up for giving me a easy time at the start. lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think what it comes down to with the NHS is you have to be your own advocate. Keep phoning and pushing. That's what I did. I phoned the midwife unit on my own and got my first appointment and scan scheduled. I suppose I'm just a pushy American and they knew not to mess with me :haha:


----------



## lolley

Hi Ladies,

I have been mia from this thread for a bit as i was waiting on the outcome of todays scan after the bleeding. It is def from the haematoma, baby was fine heartbeat and movements seen :)

So im back again, :hi: to anyone new i have missed while i have been away.


----------



## Sooz

Glad your haematoma was alright Lolley, mine is being checked again Thursday.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Soooooooooooooooooooooo :sick: :cry:


----------



## lolley

Sooz said:


> Glad your haematoma was alright Lolley, mine is being checked again Thursday.

I hope everything goes well for you on thursday, i have had 2 bleeds in a week but there is only a little of it left now :)

I'm not being checked until my 12 week scan on the 15th Dec.


----------



## harocat

I was supposed to have my first appointment at 2:30 today, but they called me this morning and said they had to reschedule due to the midwife being sick. So my appointment is Friday morning with another woman. I wouldn't mind so much, but OH and I already had this day off approved from our respective employers. At least I already have Friday off, but he can't make it. I just want to get it done so I can make sure everything is okay. I suppose I should take the rest of the day to clean or whatever, but I feel no motivation at all.


----------



## Gwizz

that sucks harocat :( hope appointment goes ok fri

motivation is gone with me too atm

xxx


----------



## lumpy

Lolley - Hurrah for everything being alright. Really pleased for you honey.

Ozzie big thumbs down to the nasty sickyness! Mines eased up the last couple of days (But i'm so stupidly tired :sleep: and need about a million wee's a day - no exageration!!)


----------



## PumpkinPatchx

I'm due 28th June :) xx


----------



## claire-lou

Welcome pumkinpatch and congrats in your pregnancy


----------



## CucciCoo

How is everyone today? My back is getting more painful :nope: Its a pain right at the bottom of my back, near my coxic (sp?). It gets worse as the day goes on and is bad when I'm in bed or walking around. Anybody else?


----------



## Sooz

lolley said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Glad your haematoma was alright Lolley, mine is being checked again Thursday.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for you on thursday, i have had 2 bleeds in a week but there is only a little of it left now :)
> 
> I'm not being checked until my 12 week scan on the 15th Dec.Click to expand...

Thank you, I've had 3 bleeds in total but they told me it was tiny at my last scan so rally hoping it has gone now, though I'll settle for it not having grown. It's my 12wk scan tomorrow and I am BRICKING it now. :wacko:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations PumpkinPatch! How are you feeling?

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Hey ladies :wave: How are you all?
My nausea has started to go the past few days and I feel better. I just found out that my mum only had nausea, not actual being sick when she was pregnant, so it must be genetic. 

I'm so tired now though, BUT I'm struggling to get to sleep :wacko:


----------



## JNA

I had a dr appointment today and it didnt go as planned. First I have lost 5 1/2 pounds in 3 weeks and my doctor is accusing me of not eating. I told her I eat and she didnt believe me and told me to eat more. Yesterday I ate 2 steaks a salad, spaghetti, a blueberry muffin, drank tons of milk and water and ended my night with ice cream. 
Since im losing weight the baby is growing off fat instead of glucose and is not happy :nope:

On top of me not giving baby what s/he needs we couldnt find the heartbeat with the doppler. Doc swears it has to be a little boy in there because he wants to be complicated. Im not too worried because im plus size and maybe its harder to hear through my bulge right? Im trying to be optimistic because im so tired of worrying about every little thing

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## span

Yay 12 weeks today!! :happydance: Only a few days left until my scan. (monday lunchtime)

Hope the scan is a goodun tomorrow sooz - can't wait to see pics! :thumbup:


----------



## rachyh1990

heya all cn i join im due 26th june :D xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Try not to worry JNA my midwife told me that they wouldn't use a doppler over here until after 15 weeks cos they can't always hear anything and this sends the mother into unmessassary panic


----------



## Lois

JNA, I back what Claire-Lou said. It's quite common to not find a heartbeat with a doppler at your stage. Try not to let it get to you. How does the doc know that the baby is "not happy"?? Sounds rather harsh! If you know you're eating well then that's all you can do.

Good luck to everyone who has scans and appointments coming up. 

Span - nearly into the second tri! Hoorah!

Congratulations and welcome to rachyh1990! How are you doing?

Lx


----------



## xxxbexxy_beex

Hey can i join you all im due on the 26th of june xxx :-D xxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Here's the pic from my scan at about 7 weeks :kiss:


----------



## JNA

Lois said:


> JNA, I back what Claire-Lou said. It's quite common to not find a heartbeat with a doppler at your stage. Try not to let it get to you. How does the doc know that the baby is "not happy"?? Sounds rather harsh! If you know you're eating well then that's all you can do.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has scans and appointments coming up.
> 
> Span - nearly into the second tri! Hoorah!
> 
> Congratulations and welcome to rachyh1990! How are you doing?
> 
> Lx


I have keytones in my urine which means the baby isnt getting much nutrition because my body is burning off fat instead of healthy glucose. I really dont understand it. She just told me to try and eat every 2 hours or so to keep food in me


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Been to the midwife. Got a crazy amount of reading and this huge book from Healthier Scotland about pregnancy and parenthood :happydance: Got my first baby outfit....well, it's a set of three and a hat :blush: Eric Carle's Very Hungry Caterpiller theme :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Ozzieshunni said:


> Been to the midwife. Got a crazy amount of reading and this huge book from Healthier Scotland about pregnancy and parenthood :happydance: Got my first baby outfit....well, it's a set of three and a hat :blush: Eric Carle's Very Hungry Caterpiller theme :)

I got that book to - it's so good!
And I love the Hungry Caterpillar - where did you buy the clothes??


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I found them at Ethel Austin of all places! All three were £15 marked down from £22 :happydance:


----------



## Ashley2189

Hi everyone! I had no idea there was a thread for June babies! I'm due June 24 =)


----------



## Lois

xxxbexxy_beex said:


> Hey can i join you all im due on the 26th of june xxx :-D xxx

Welcome and Congrats! Hope you're feeling well so far.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Lovely, clear scan pic Rose! Glad all looks well.

Lx


----------



## Lois

JNA said:


> I have keytones in my urine which means the baby isnt getting much nutrition because my body is burning off fat instead of healthy glucose. I really dont understand it. She just told me to try and eat every 2 hours or so to keep food in me


Oh bless you. Hope it gets easier soon. Every 2 hours is quite a challenge!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Ashley2189 said:


> Hi everyone! I had no idea there was a thread for June babies! I'm due June 24 =)

Congratulations Ashley! How has your pregnancy been so far? Any appointments or scans yet?

Lx


----------



## LadyofRohan

I went and saw my midwife today! She is very nice and she answered alot of our questions. She ran some blood work and other tests.

Apparently I was supposed to get an ultrasound too this morning but the receptionist forgot to schedule it devil:), so I've been scheduled for one first thing tomorrow morning. I'm super super nervous and excited at the same time. I hope we can see our baby tomorrow!


----------



## claire-lou

LadyofRohan said:


> I went and saw my midwife today! She is very nice and she answered alot of our questions. She ran some blood work and other tests.
> 
> Apparently I was supposed to get an ultrasound too this morning but the receptionist forgot to schedule it devil:), so I've been scheduled for one first thing tomorrow morning. I'm super super nervous and excited at the same time. I hope we can see our baby tomorrow!

good luvk tomorrow how exciting


----------



## Lois

Good luck LadyofRohan! Let us know how you get on.

My father-in-law took a message from my GP's surgery today saying "It's about the results from your blood tests. Don't worry but call us when you can." Yeah OK, I won't worry then....arrrggghhhhhh! The surgery was closed all afternoon for training so have to wait til tomorrow - very frustrating. Hoping it's something minor, obviously.

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

Don't panic hunni, you may just be a little anaemic and need some iron tablets or one of the samples may have clotted in the tube, this happens often and means nothing other than they can't get a result from it and need a repeat sample :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> JNA, I back what Claire-Lou said. It's quite common to not find a heartbeat with a doppler at your stage. Try not to let it get to you. How does the doc know that the baby is "not happy"?? Sounds rather harsh! If you know you're eating well then that's all you can do.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who has scans and appointments coming up.
> 
> Span - nearly into the second tri! Hoorah!
> 
> Congratulations and welcome to rachyh1990! How are you doing?
> 
> Lx
> 
> 
> I have keytones in my urine which means the baby isnt getting much nutrition because my body is burning off fat instead of healthy glucose. I really dont understand it. She just told me to try and eat every 2 hours or so to keep food in meClick to expand...

They found plus 2 ketones in my urine today as well, they hospitalise at plus 4 so I have to have another test next week. MW said it is important I start trying to eat as many calories now as possible so I'm going to have to devise a plan too.

I also got put forward 5 days at my scan today, which means I'm now due end of May! I don't know whether to jump ship or not given baby will probably be late anyway? :shrug:


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: hugs to all us june buds :)

x


----------



## JNA

Sooz dont leave us lol
We can set up an eating plan together hehe. What have you been eating thus far?


----------



## harocat

Sooz - I don't see why you can't hang out here, maybe they'll change your due date again.

My first appointment is tomorrow, not as nervous as when it was supposed to be on Tuesday before they cancelled it. I'll post when I get home to let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Ashley2189

thanks for the greetings! i've had my first appt, but really only did paperwork, answered medical questions, and got sent to a lab for bloodwork. they couldn't draw my blood there because the lady was nervous since the patient before me passed out on her and my veins are insanely small and roll easily so it takes a lot of skill to get blood from me lol i have my first scan tuesday afternoon, i'm *SO* excited to see LO for the first time!! =D


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi everyone - has anyone started to buy maternity clothes yet? I don't have a 
bump yet, but I am just so bloated all the time still that most of my pants don't really fit. It is quite frustrating. Also, is anyone else still feeling twinges/crampy at times?


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> Sooz dont leave us lol
> We can set up an eating plan together hehe. What have you been eating thus far?

Well last night I managed a lasagne and a bag of crisps and then today I've been blindsided by the type of nausea I though I left behind....I can't move/cough/drink without vomiting....so at the moment two biscuits and a yoghurt today. :cry:

I'm seeing MW Wednesday for another ketone check. Half wish they would hospitalise me until I'm stable at least to be honest. I have to say though no-one has told me this is harming the baby in anyway, I mean, he has grown loads for his age in the last couple of weeks. It's me they're worried for....I've lost half a stone. :wacko:

I think I'll continue to hang out here if you guys don't mind. :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You're not alone sooz, I'm sick as a dog.....I can barely keep anything down :-( Had a bowl of special K today and a tropical ice cream bar (num num!) seems I'm craving tropical fruity things just now cause they actually stay down and feel nice in my tummy. I want to cry a lot cause I'm so sick and sleepy. Does it get better soon???


----------



## Maid Marian

Ozzieshunni said:


> You're not alone sooz, I'm sick as a dog.....I can barely keep anything down :-( Had a bowl of special K today and a tropical ice cream bar (num num!) seems I'm craving tropical fruity things just now cause they actually stay down and feel nice in my tummy. I want to cry a lot cause I'm so sick and sleepy. Does it get better soon???

Most people say the sickness goes when you get into the 2nd Tri. I felt so sick last night that I just lay my head on the kitchen table and started crying - hubby was lovely about it, eventhough he probably thinks his wife is going crazy :winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mine is going nuts as well. I've had sickness since about week 7 and I'm going on week 10 now :wacko: I don't think he can handle much more of me laying about and doing nothing :lol:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Had an ultrasound today and got to see the baby for the first time! :happydance:

The technician said everything looked great and my dates were right on target! The baby's heart rate was 170 bpm! Our next ultrasound is scheduled for December 17th :kiss:


----------



## Mustang_Love

LadyofRohan said:


> Had an ultrasound today and got to see the baby for the first time! :happydance:
> 
> The technician said everything looked great and my dates were right on target! The baby's heart rate was 170 bpm! Our next ultrasound is scheduled for December 17th :kiss:

It's the best feeling, isn't it?? Congrats!


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## harocat

Back from the doctor's office. So far everything seems good, the doctor couldn't find anything with the doppler, but she said anything before 12 weeks is usually too early. She says my due date is June 25, so since it's going to be on my paperwork I'm changing it to that. According to her, I can get a sonogram around 16 weeks, but due to high demand / not enough doctors I might just get the one at 20. (I could go get a private one for $400 if I really wanted...lolno)

Next appointment is December 15. I'm supposed to be called back by the hospital concerning the blood tests, which may be taken earlier.


----------



## Chase

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi everyone - has anyone started to buy maternity clothes yet? I don't have a
> bump yet, but I am just so bloated all the time still that most of my pants don't really fit. It is quite frustrating. Also, is anyone else still feeling twinges/crampy at times?

Yes to both! I am still getting twinges and have started wearing mat clothes due to the bloat!


----------



## Lois

claire-lou said:


> Don't panic hunni, you may just be a little anaemic and need some iron tablets or one of the samples may have clotted in the tube, this happens often and means nothing other than they can't get a result from it and need a repeat sample :hugs:

Thanks hun. Managed to get through to them this afternoon and the doc said..."I'm not even sure why I've been asked to call you, you just have a genetic blood disease"...which seemed like a mixed message! But turns out I have Thalassemia, which isn't a problem because it isn't causing any harm.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Sooz said:


> I also got put forward 5 days at my scan today, which means I'm now due end of May! I don't know whether to jump ship or not given baby will probably be late anyway? :shrug:

Go wild and be a member of both groups!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Ashley2189 said:


> thanks for the greetings! i've had my first appt, but really only did paperwork, answered medical questions, and got sent to a lab for bloodwork. they couldn't draw my blood there because the lady was nervous since the patient before me passed out on her and my veins are insanely small and roll easily so it takes a lot of skill to get blood from me lol i have my first scan tuesday afternoon, i'm *SO* excited to see LO for the first time!! =D

Sounds like a good thing they didn't let the nervous woman loose on you with a needle! Let us know how your scan goes, should be very exciting for you!


----------



## Lois

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi everyone - has anyone started to buy maternity clothes yet? I don't have a
> bump yet, but I am just so bloated all the time still that most of my pants don't really fit. It is quite frustrating. Also, is anyone else still feeling twinges/crampy at times?

Yes and yes!

In both this pregnancy and my last, I felt the need to buy maternity trousers just after 9 weeks. I could probably have waited a bit longer in the first pregnancy but I just hated being uncomfortable all day. This time round I'm showing much bigger, much sooner and couldn't get into my normal trousers if my life depended on it. I look about 4 or 5 months already.

I am still getting occassional cramps and twinges, particularly when I move suddenly or cough/sneeze violently. Hurts like hell but doesn't last long at all.

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi everyone - has anyone started to buy maternity clothes yet? I don't have a
> bump yet, but I am just so bloated all the time still that most of my pants don't really fit. It is quite frustrating. Also, is anyone else still feeling twinges/crampy at times?

I'm thinking I need to get some bigger trousers - I've only actually gained 3 lbs since I got pregnant, but my trousers don't fit anymore (before they were loose!) ... when I look at myself, I don't *look* that bloated, but I think I've just got used to it now, because I _must_ be bloated or my clothes would still fit!


----------



## Lois

Sooz said:


> Well last night I managed a lasagne and a bag of crisps and then...
> 
> It's me they're worried for....I've lost half a stone. :wacko:
> 
> I think I'll continue to hang out here if you guys don't mind. :flower:

Oh, so sorry to hear this Sooz. I really hope the sickness settles down soon. Of course we don't mind you hanging out here!

Sorry to hear that you're still struggling with it too Ozzie and Rose. It really should get much better once you're into the next tri.

Lx


----------



## Lois

LadyofRohan said:


> Had an ultrasound today and got to see the baby for the first time! :happydance:
> 
> The technician said everything looked great and my dates were right on target! The baby's heart rate was 170 bpm! Our next ultrasound is scheduled for December 17th :kiss:

Fantastic news, congratulations!
Lx


----------



## Lois

harocat said:


> Back from the doctor's office. So far everything seems good, the doctor couldn't find anything with the doppler, but she said anything before 12 weeks is usually too early. She says my due date is June 25, so since it's going to be on my paperwork I'm changing it to that. According to her, I can get a sonogram around 16 weeks, but due to high demand / not enough doctors I might just get the one at 20. (I could go get a private one for $400 if I really wanted...lolno)
> 
> Next appointment is December 15. I'm supposed to be called back by the hospital concerning the blood tests, which may be taken earlier.

Have moved your date for you. $400?!?! That's crazy! Good news that the appointment went well though.

Lx


----------



## harocat

Lois said:


> Have moved your date for you. $400?!?! That's crazy! Good news that the appointment went well though.
> Lx

That's if I want it through a private clinic. Sad thing is, if I still lived in the States, that would probably be a bargain. :haha: 

If I get them through the hospital I don't have to pay for them, but due to the priority-based waiting list I may not be guaranteed many (unless there's an emergency or it's the 20 week scan). Quebec healthcare is a little short-staffed thanks to funding. I'll probably just stick with what the hospital provides because they'll order more if they really need to check something (and I won't have to pay).

As far as maternity clothes go, I've only bought a pair of maternity jeans I happened across at the thrift store and some underwear. I'm trying to hold off until I leave for Christmas because I may luck out and find more maternity stores during vacation. The one here has nice stuff, but it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Maid Marian

How is everyone today?


----------



## harocat

Not bad, but the power keeps going out due to high winds. So glad this will be an early summer baby. 

How are you?


----------



## Maid Marian

harocat said:


> Not bad, but the power keeps going out due to high winds. So glad this will be an early summer baby.
> 
> How are you?

That sounds annoying - we've been having a few storms here too.

I'm ok thanks, the constipation has kicked in, and the nausea's back, so I'm trying to find something I can eat!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Rose_W said:


> How is everyone today?

Th past two weeks I have been so exhausted. I cannot accomplish anything. My house is a mess (DH seems to think that since I'm not up for cleaning, he isn't either). I am really hoping this exhaustion goes away during second tri. 

On a good note, we found babys HB on the doppler last night! It took a little while and we could only hear for a few minuted, but it was still very nice.


----------



## Maid Marian

harocat said:


> Not bad, but the power keeps going out due to high winds. So glad this will be an early summer baby.
> 
> How are you?




Mustang_Love said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> 
> On a good note, we found babys HB on the doppler last night! It took a little while and we could only hear for a few minuted, but it was still very nice.Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## JNA

When are you guys gonna buy baby stuff. My mom told me I cant get anything till im 7 months because its bad luck? Is she just an old crazy lady or are you guys waiting till 3 tri?


----------



## Mustang_Love

JNA said:


> When are you guys gonna buy baby stuff. My mom told me I cant get anything till im 7 months because its bad luck? Is she just an old crazy lady or are you guys waiting till 3 tri?

I'll probably start after Christmas. Hopefully there will be sales all over the place.


----------



## JNA

Yeah the new years sales are always great.


----------



## Maid Marian

JNA said:


> When are you guys gonna buy baby stuff. My mom told me I cant get anything till im 7 months because its bad luck? Is she just an old crazy lady or are you guys waiting till 3 tri?

Start whenever you want hunni, it's really not bad luck.


----------



## JNA

Im still in the stage of figuring out what I want/need for the baby. Gosh I dont even know where to start lol


----------



## harocat

Go ahead and buy stuff if you want, but it sounds like she wants to make sure she's not buying you duplicates of whatever for your baby shower. I'm going to wait till after the holidays because I know some people who are getting rid of their baby stuff.


----------



## KerryGold

It's my scan tomorrow! Eeeeeek!


----------



## claire-lou

KerryGold said:


> It's my scan tomorrow! Eeeeeek!

How exciting, good luck


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Gosh, sorry I haven't been on here for what seems like ages - I've been a right moody cow :dohh: (hormones, lol). 

Good luck KerryGold with your scan tomorrow. I've got just over a week still to go and it's taking AGES to get here. Let us know how it goes. 

As for the buying things, I've already bought my first babygrows :blush:. Couldn't help myself. Plus, I had a Next voucher which my nan bought me way before she passed away last year and I always knew that I was going to get my first baby grows with it, so it would feel like she bought them. I wasn't too sure when the voucher expired so went out last week to get some just in case. Won't be getting anything else until we've had our scan though but because we're moving next month I think it'll be after Christmas once we start making some more purchases. So exciting though isn't it. 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend :flower:.


----------



## Sooz

Sooo I got hospitalised yesterday. DH got home from work Friday, took one look at me and got straight on the phone. After going from Dr to hospital to Maternity to Gynaecology he was told he had to get a referral from my GP so he called the doctor again and he got MAD!

We had an appointment straight away and my urine tested positive for plus four ketones which is severe so the referral was made. They like to do day treatment so had some tablets to tide me over until the morning. I was admitted at 8am, assessed, had my cannualar in and then got a anti-emetic jab in the bum....that bloody hurt! Over the day I then had 3 bags of IV sodium Chloride and 2 IV bags of Hartmans solution, more sickness tablets, vitamins and a anti-coagulant injection in my stomach. I also managed two meals, three cups of tea, chocolate and no vomiting!

Urine hit trace levels around 6pm and was discharged at 9pm with two lots of sickness tablets. If it happens again I can now refer myself back for more treatment. Oh, I also have to wear DVT stockings now.Sexy. 

Still fuming that I had to get so ill before they would intervene but so glad I am feeling better and the staff who looked after me were amazing, so kind and attentive. Home now resting and determined to keep on top of things from now.

Moral of the story....if your sickness is taking over everything make them help you before it gets this far.....shout, scream and cry if needs be!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Wowwie Sooz! Glad you and bean are safe and ok now!!!!


----------



## Lois

Wow, that's a lot of treatment in one day! Excellent news that you're feeling better and good on the OH for getting on the phone on your behalf. Fingers crossed that the sickness tablets do their thing.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: sooz hope u are ok

Looks like im cancelling my booking-in appointment on tues as we all have hand foot and mouth disease and feel its unfair for midwife to enter into the sick house lol! I'll never get booked in at this rate - havent had any scans or anything since start of this pregnancy yet ......


----------



## JNA

Glad your better Sooz :hugs: eat carbohydrates if you can :thumbup:


Im home on Thanksgiving break and I woke up this morning to my mom singing to me belly. She scared the crap out of me but I thought it was so cute how excited she is for a grandchild.


----------



## span

Aw Sooz so glad you got the treatment you needed and hope it lets you turn a corner. Shocking that you had to get so bad before getting any treatment! :nope:
My MS seems to be settling (though last time I thought that I had a few bad days). Managing to eat more and more so should start putting on weight after losing 3kg. Still off chocolate though...... :wacko:

Saw all the bits that my sister has brought down from Lincoln today (they're stashed at my parents house). She has a 4 year old and is lending us loads of stuff including a mamas & papas buggy/car seat system, a seat/rocker, a moses basket. 
Spent the weekend with the MIL. Can tell it's going to be hard work dealing with all her advice and I suspect I'll end up have to have a 'word' with her within the next year!

Scan tomorrow so quite nervous but excited at the same time! Hope yours goes well Kerrygold! :happydance:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Glad to hear you are feeling better Sooz. That must have been scary! :hugs: You are fortunate to have OH that takes control like that. I have a feeling if I was in the same boat, mine would STILL expect me to make all the phone calls.


----------



## KerryGold

Thinking of you today too Span!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Oh Sooz, that sounds so scary! :hugs: I'm glad that you were able to get the treatment you needed! Good for DH for standing up and demanding that you be seen at the doctor's office!

I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Sooz

Thanks for all your well wishes, I feel amazing now. I feel like a human again, I have energy and everything! Just have to take my tablets on time and keep eating regularly. The DVT stockings are also keeping my legs nice and warm. :lol:

Good luck for today Span & Kerry xxx

PS: Found Leechlings HB on doppler today :cloud9:


----------



## Lois

Hope your scans go well Span and Kerrygold.

Lx


----------



## span

I've just posted in 1st tri but thought I'd better update here too! 
Scan went very well today. It was a nuchal scan and they combine with a blood test (taken 2 weeks ago) to give you your chance of downs. Mine is 1 in 13255 which compares well with the average chance for a 32 year old of 1 in 663 so very happy! :happydance:

Also had my due date changed from 1st June to 23rd May! I'm now measuring at 14 weeks! :shrug: Will be nice to tootle over to 2nd tri but, like Sooz, I'll still hand around here too (though might introduce myself to the May group).
Means I won't get to be a peach - better change my ticker and find out whats next in the greengrocers! :rofl:

Got my appointment with the consultant next wednesday (booked by the midwife as I have moderate asthma) so another lie-in from work! :haha:

Feel like a big weight has been lifted - just want to start getting a bump now!
Hope your scan went well today Kerrygold.
 



Attached Files:







nuchal scan.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sooz

Glad all went well Span. I had a feeling you might be re-dated for some reason, I guess as you were so borderline June anyway! I only got to be a plum for a couple of days. I spent so long looking forward to that damn fruit as well. :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

span! I'm happy for you :) I can't wait for my scan in a week! :happydance: I'm nervous though! I want to make sure baby is ok.


----------



## KerryGold

Glad to hear all was well Span! I'm amused that we are both 32 with moderate asthma and I can't get the nuchal test here and haven't been referred to the consultant! :rofl: Gotta love all the differences?!

I don't get my Downs bloods done for another month. I hope my risk is as good as yours!

I have now got a proper preggo journal but for those of you who don't wish to stalk, here's the Nugget! :happydance:

xXx
 



Attached Files:







2010-11-22 15.51.31.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## span

Yeah it's strange how different NHS trusts have different policies. It's standard here to have the nuchal testing. I was actually surprised to be booked in with a consultant but happy enough to go if it'll put everyones mind at rest. :thumbup:

So glad your scan went well. I'll be stalking both yours and sooz's preggo journals! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

span said:


> Yeah it's strange how different NHS trusts have different policies. It's standard here to have the nuchal testing. I was actually surprised to be booked in with a consultant but happy enough to go if it'll put everyones mind at rest. :thumbup:
> 
> So glad your scan went well. I'll be stalking both yours and sooz's preggo journals! :happydance:

Are you not keeping one Hun?

NTT is standard here too, in that everyone is _offered_ it. My bloods were taken after the scan though so my result won't be back for two weeks. If your odds are more than 1:100 you don't ever hear back, so I don't think you find out what the actual odds were just that your 'low' risk. I know my NF measurement was 1.2mm.


----------



## Gwizz

Lovely scan piccies!!!!!!


----------



## claire-lou

:happydance: at pics

Good luck in 2nd tri span


----------



## lumpy

What a busy few days. But only two weeks until my scan. Its just taken me aaaaggggeeeeessssss to read all the posts i've missed but lovely to catch up with how you all are. 

I got baptised and confirmed yesterday which was really exciting but so exhausting trying to organise the house and a bit of a "do" afterwards and making sure no-one noticed that I wasn't drinking!

Time for bed now me thinks. Night night ladies :sleep:


----------



## span

Sooz - I was too supersitious to keep a journal early on and now I'm just happy enough to carry on as I have been - stalking other peoples! :blush:

All being well I might have a go at a parenting journal when the time comes.
I'm glad my nhs trust do the bloods 1st. When the sonographer had finished I asked when I'd get the nuchal results and she said "now" and gave me a printout with various measurements. The nuchal translucency was 1.5mm so I'd have thought that 1.2mm should give a nice low risk.:flower:


----------



## Sooz

It is low but obviously your a week ahead of me, so would be allowed a extra bit of leeway on size. That said, you only got that scan in time (for the measurement) by the skin of your teeth didn't you!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Love the pictures ladies!


----------



## span

Sooz said:


> It is low but obviously your a week ahead of me, so would be allowed a extra bit of leeway on size. That said, you only got that scan in time (for the measurement) by the skin of your teeth didn't you!

Yeah glad I didn't change the scan date! I called to ask to rebook the appointment a few weeks back as work were going to be left really short but they could only offer the end of the week and advised if there was ANY doubt about dates then not to change. As my early scan measured big for the dates thought it'd be safer to stick with yesterdays slot.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Span and Kerrygold - love the scan piccies. You must feel so pleased knowing that it's all good. One week to go for my own scan and I just wanna know now that everything's alright.

Sooz - you did have a right rough time but glad you're feeling a whole lot better now.


----------



## Debbie_23

Aww lovely scan pics. Bet its such a relief to know everything is fine and nearly be in the 2nd tri. I get my scan a week tomorrow and cannot wait!!! Just want to know bub is fine as I still feel very not pregnant. Sure I will feel more preg after seeing bub again.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My scan is in a week!!!! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Gwizz

Had my booking in!!! finally!!

Apparently just this morning the rule on blood tests have changed again. Big meeting about it nationwide apparently. I now have to have a blood test BEFORE my scan i.e. she said asap, this week, I need to go to haematology dept at the hospital and have one done - I then have another 2 on the scan date ....

Hope u lovely ladies are well!

x


----------



## CucciCoo

congrats span and Kerry on their very cute scan pictures :thumbup:

I don't think I am offered a nutchal scan as nobody has mentioned it to me, just the blood test I think. I also have asthma but not seeing a consultant. I'm obviosuly in a crap 'zone'. :shrug:

Everyone seems to be having scans at the min, I'm jealous. Want to see my bubs :baby: Mines a week on Thurs so will be 12+2.


----------



## Gwizz

Mw also said new guidelines:


is to take folic acid for full 9 months
Can drink alcohol @ 1 small glass of wine a month is perfectly fine if I want too
:shrug:

I wont be drinking but will possibly now have a spritzer with my xmas dinner!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Debbie_23 said:


> Aww lovely scan pics. Bet its such a relief to know everything is fine and nearly be in the 2nd tri. I get my scan a week tomorrow and cannot wait!!! Just want to know bub is fine as I still feel very not pregnant. Sure I will feel more preg after seeing bub again.

I'm having my scan next Wednesday too! So excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## harocat

Has anyone else had a glucose test yet? I went in for my blood tests and they decided to give me one. I didn't mind, just had to drink some orange stuff and sit in the waiting room for an hour.


----------



## Squashy_12

Hello, just tholught id drop by say hello ive only joined today...cant believe there is going to be so many June babys. I am due 2nd June, this is my second baby. Hope your all ok :)


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Hello all!

Went to my doctor's yesterday and did a scan - I'm now officially due in the month of June (June 30th!) I'm 9 weeks today.

Here's a picture of the scan: 
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I pop in and out of here?

I was put forward to 9+1 today so my EDD has now changed to 29th June but this may change at my 12 week scan.

Much Love

x


----------



## Gwizz

Lovely pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wave: sofiekirsten!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:yipee::hi: Gwizz Hope your well hun!

:flower:


----------



## Gwizz

Yeah doing good apart form the MS and so on lol!!!!

xxxx


----------



## MommyWishes4

Gwizz said:


> Lovely pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## cdntluvumore

Hi, I've decided to join this forum as I'm English and miss my home - am living in South Africa. Need to speak to some pregnant people who aren't so African or Afrikaans (lovely as they are;) )

I'm due June 26th and am already getting porky even though I'm only 9 weeks! There must be triplets in there or something...

I was supposed to go for my first scan last week then the receptionist realised the doctor wasn't actually going to be there so canceled a couple of hours beforehand *sob sob*
I rearranged for yesterday then my car broke down and I couldn't get anywhere!! I'm now going to leave it til week 12 so we can see the sex but I've heard that with good equipment you can tell as early as week 9. Anyone know what this 'good' equipment is? I'm thinking probably one of those probe things they put inside you as they seem to take proper photographs and not black and white grainy pics. I guess the chances of those existing where I am are slim though...


----------



## Braethan

Hi ladies. My unofficial DD is june 18th. Lots of june babies on the way!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay! Another June 18th baby! :D


----------



## Sugarcube

I'm another edd 18th June can I join please?


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: welcome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mum_Of_2

Hey my EDD is 25th June 2011 Can I Join The Other Buds x


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: hiya

hope u are all well ..... :)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## alienbabe4321

I'm due the 21st.

Going for a second 12 week scan on the 9th December lol.

Hello! All you June-mummy-to-be's


----------



## BritAcrossSea

My word there are a lot of June babies - welcome and congrats to you new guys :wave:. 

So at the moment I'm finding it difficult to sleep but this is purely down to excitement... My scan is now 4 days away :happydance: but the time seems to really be dragging. Then next weekend, providing everything's ok with the scan (fx), we'll be telling the families our news. I can't wait 'cos I'm sure everyone's thinking that I've started the Christmas food marathon early this year. 

Anyway, hope everyone's got some exciting plans for this weekend. We're off sofa and curtain shopping. xx


----------



## BabyKing

not had 12 week scan yet
but E.D.D is 25th June :]


----------



## sammyg

10th june 2011, first baby after long time ttc and clomid  
dating scan 1st december at 12+5


----------



## alienbabe4321

The first 12 week scan (where it turned out I was 9 weeks) was amazing.

Little butterbean was very clear and was waving arms about and had a good strong heart beat so we've told all our friends and family. Had some very interesting reactions.

It did take a little time for it to sink in with my Grancha that he's going to be a great grancha but then he is 97 years old so it's only understandable that it took a little time for him to grasp what we were saying. The grin he gave once he understood was worth the perseverance.

Just looking forward to the 9th of December when I get to see butterbean again! :)


----------



## Lois

Hello,

Just wanted to say I'm not ignoring all of the lovely new people...just having a hectic day so no time to add everyone yet. Will get around to it later. Welcome to you all!

Lx


----------



## summerbaby11

Hello ladies. I just came about this thread. I'm due the 9th of June. I go in Monday Nov.29th for my 12 week 4 day scan....I can't wait to see my cubbi again.....


----------



## Baronessgogo

Hi ladies can i join? EDD 14th June and my 12 week scan next thursday :D


----------



## MrsMandBump

Hi June mums! Please add me - 24 June! xxxx


----------



## Lois

WOW!! I guess someone has been advertising the June Buds thread! That's great. Welcome and congratulations to all the new joiners. I think I've added you all but have a look and let me know if I made a mistake at all.

Those of you who haven't already...tell us a bit about yourself, any appointments you have coming up soon and what's on your mind pregnancy/baby-wise (good, bad or ugly). Those who have already shared some info, I'm going back now to have a proper read.

There are lots of scans going on at the moment and some people have shared their lovely pics. Don't forget to add your own and tell us how your appointments go...that's to all the older members too!

Hope everyone is well.

Lx
Lx


----------



## Lois

MommyWishes4 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Went to my doctor's yesterday and did a scan - I'm now officially due in the month of June (June 30th!) I'm 9 weeks today.
> 
> Here's a picture of the scan:
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg

Lovely pic MommyWishes! Baby looks so snuggled in!

Lx


----------



## Sooz

I don't think I shared my 12 week scan so here you go and also, caught Leechling on the doppler and recorded earlier.....listen in if your interested, may help those of you who plan to use a doppler work out what your looking out for soundwise.

Heart Beart at 157bpm

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs931.snc4/74459_1696482938564_1432575835_1838487_2180673_n.jpg


----------



## Lois

cdntluvumore said:


> Hi, I've decided to join this forum as I'm English and miss my home - am living in South Africa. Need to speak to some pregnant people who aren't so African or Afrikaans (lovely as they are;) )
> 
> I'm due June 26th and am already getting porky even though I'm only 9 weeks! There must be triplets in there or something...
> 
> I was supposed to go for my first scan last week then the receptionist realised the doctor wasn't actually going to be there so canceled a couple of hours beforehand *sob sob*
> I rearranged for yesterday then my car broke down and I couldn't get anywhere!! I'm now going to leave it til week 12 so we can see the sex but I've heard that with good equipment you can tell as early as week 9. Anyone know what this 'good' equipment is? I'm thinking probably one of those probe things they put inside you as they seem to take proper photographs and not black and white grainy pics. I guess the chances of those existing where I am are slim though...

Hello! Congrats on your pregnancy and sorry you're feeling homesick. You aren't alone in the early porkiness...I look 5 months already!

The equipment that allows you to see gender at 9 weeks sounds good! No idea what it is though. I thought it was still a rarity (sp?!) to find out at 12 weeks.

Good luck for the scan when it finally happens!

Lx

P.S. Off topic...just being nosey...what took you to SA and how are you finding it?


----------



## Lois

alienbabe4321 said:


> I'm due the 21st.
> 
> Going for a second 12 week scan on the 9th December lol.
> 
> Hello! All you June-mummy-to-be's

Good luck for your scan!


----------



## Lois

BritAcrossSea said:


> My word there are a lot of June babies - welcome and congrats to you new guys :wave:.
> 
> So at the moment I'm finding it difficult to sleep but this is purely down to excitement... My scan is now 4 days away :happydance: but the time seems to really be dragging. Then next weekend, providing everything's ok with the scan (fx), we'll be telling the families our news. I can't wait 'cos I'm sure everyone's thinking that I've started the Christmas food marathon early this year.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone's got some exciting plans for this weekend. We're off sofa and curtain shopping. xx

Oooh very exciting! How are you going to tell them?

Lx


----------



## Lois

sammyg said:


> 10th june 2011, first baby after long time ttc and clomid
> dating scan 1st december at 12+5

Excellent news for you! Congratulations!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Baronessgogo said:


> Hi ladies can i join? EDD 14th June and my 12 week scan next thursday :D

Welcome! Good luck for your scan!
Lx


----------



## Lois

Sooz said:


> I don't think I shared my 12 week scan so here you go and also, caught Leechling on the doppler and recorded earlier.....listen in if your interested, may help those of you who plan to use a doppler work out what your looking out for soundwise.
> 
> Heart Beart at 157bpm
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs931.snc4/74459_1696482938564_1432575835_1838487_2180673_n.jpg

Amazing picture Sooz! You must have been chuffed. Thinking of trying a doppler as my "where have the symptoms gone" paranoia has set in!

Lx


----------



## Lois

alienbabe4321 said:


> The first 12 week scan (where it turned out I was 9 weeks) was amazing.
> 
> Little butterbean was very clear and was waving arms about and had a good strong heart beat so we've told all our friends and family. Had some very interesting reactions.
> 
> It did take a little time for it to sink in with my Grancha that he's going to be a great grancha but then he is 97 years old so it's only understandable that it took a little time for him to grasp what we were saying. The grin he gave once he understood was worth the perseverance.
> 
> Just looking forward to the 9th of December when I get to see butterbean again! :)

Glad to hear your first scan went so well! Sounds like you have an active LO already.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Squashy_12 said:


> Hello, just tholught id drop by say hello ive only joined today...cant believe there is going to be so many June babys. I am due 2nd June, this is my second baby. Hope your all ok :)

Hi Squashy,
Congratulations and welcome.

How old is your elder child? He looks like a cutie!

Lx


----------



## MommyWishes4

Lois said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> Went to my doctor's yesterday and did a scan - I'm now officially due in the month of June (June 30th!) I'm 9 weeks today.
> 
> Here's a picture of the scan:
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/Picture4515.jpg
> 
> Lovely pic MommyWishes! Baby looks so snuggled in!
> 
> LxClick to expand...

Thank you! I was so excited/relieved to see that Baby has settled in so nicely and is exactly on time!


----------



## four

Oh my how did I miss this! :) I think I have decided to keep June 5th as my dd. My first scan was done at 8 weeks, and this is what we determined to be the due date. I just had my 12 week scan last week, and I baby was measuring 12 wks 6 days. About 3 days further than I anticiapted. So, early June it is!!! Glad to see so many June babies! Off to add the June buds to my siggy. Have a nice night ladies......... I am exhausted.


----------



## harocat

I'm a bit jealous of everyone getting their 12 week scans. My 12th week is right when I go visit my parents in the States for Christmas, so they put me on a waiting list for after I get back. At least my 20 week scan is already scheduled (February 7th).

Also, I'm starting to feel a pretty solid bump! :3


----------



## cammy

so many june babies :thumbup:

I'm also due in june.. the 14th.

Having my next scan on the 6th next month. Can't wait :)

Congrats to everyone! xxo


----------



## ChristinaRN

My 12 week scan will be some time this week (though it hasn't been scheduled yet due to the holiday). I am sooo excited to see my little one. I am just now starting to feel some relief from the MS but I forgot to take the meds last night and paid for it today.....felt sooo yucky! I am current in that stage where my regular pants don't fit but the maternity pants are too big and make me look like an idiot.....oh clothing woes!


----------



## Baronessgogo

I would try a bump band, they are good at holding up jeans unbuttoned :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

New pills for morning sickness. Still miserable. It's taking all I have to sit up at the computer just now. 12 week scan is on Tuesday. Don't know why they scheduled it early :shrug: I'll only be 11+3.


----------



## Sooz

Baronessgogo said:


> I would try a bump band, they are good at holding up jeans unbuttoned :)

This is what I've started doing this week, they help hold them up without being so restrictive. :thumbup:

My MS is still an ongoing saga. I've concluded nothing I do will change whether or not I am sick first thing now, I just have to grin and bare it. :nope:


----------



## JNA

I have been up since 5 am hugging the toilet. I dont think its ms either. I may have caught a virus because I feel like death warmed over with a horrible migraine. Can we take nausea medication?


----------



## claire-lou

I don't think taking nausea tablets if it's a virus would be a good idea, IMO the bug is better out than in. Hope it clears soon :hugs:

Lois can you please change my EDD to 24th had a scan and they have changed it aday thank you


----------



## Sooz

JNA I get migraines as part of my Hyperemesis, so it may or may not be a virus. I was crying with pain the day I was diagnosed because the pressure in my head each time I threw up was excruciating.


----------



## span

I really feel for you guys struggling with severe morning sickness. I feel bad enough with just nausea and the occasional vomit. At least I'm keeping food down - even if I'm never sure what to eat and end up ALWAYS in the shops looking for inspiration! Working out quite expensive. The MIL keeps telling me to go to the doctor but WHY?! :shrug: 
I wish I could start doing some proper exercise but every time I try I feel EXHAUSTED so I'm going to have to wait and home I start perking up soon.

Me and hubby have been team yellow so far but we're both wavering a bit. EVERYONE seems to think I'm having a girl, including us, and I think it might be better to find out it thats true. Although I don't actually have a preference it might end up being a bit shock if a little boy pops out! (hope thats all makes sense)
Hopefully I'll hear soon about a 20wk scan date. Got my consultant appointment on wednesday (and my asthma has been pretty bad the past week) and my next midwife appointment on 22rd Dec. 

Popping over to my parents tonight for a curry. :happydance:
My dad's been working away so hasn't seen the scan pics yet so looking forward to showing him. I'm considering getting a doppler though not sure if hubby will be convinced! :blush:


----------



## MommyWishes4

span said:


> Me and hubby have been team yellow so far but we're both wavering a bit. EVERYONE seems to think I'm having a girl, including us, and I think it might be better to find out it thats true. Although I don't actually have a preference it might end up being a bit shock if a little boy pops out! (hope thats all makes sense)

 That's exactly what's happening here! We were going to find out anyway, but I had NO idea what the baby could be. I didn't have any of those "feelings". But now everyone I know says girl. The chinese gender chart says girl. Every old wives tale test I've done for fun says girl. It's a bit creepy! :haha:

I still don't have a feeling about the baby yet as reguards to gender, but with everything pointing only one way, I think I'd be pretty surprised if it was a boy at this rate!


----------



## JNA

Yeah I havnt taken anything. I've only eaten crackers and sipped some soda. I have never felt so much pain in my head as I do now.


----------



## Lois

Have you spoken to a doctor/midwife/similar? The advice I have been given by my midwife is that severe headaches are one of the "Important Symptoms" that need to be checked out during pregnancy. Not trying to scare you but didn't want to not pass the info on.

Chances are it's a bug and it will pass but well worth a call to the doc.

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My thoughts are why grin and bear it when you can get pills that are safe to take that help and allow you to function? I think mine has gotten to the point where I cannot function so I'm glad I have medication :flower:


----------



## Lois

four said:


> Oh my how did I miss this! :) I think I have decided to keep June 5th as my dd. My first scan was done at 8 weeks, and this is what we determined to be the due date. I just had my 12 week scan last week, and I baby was measuring 12 wks 6 days. About 3 days further than I anticiapted. So, early June it is!!! Glad to see so many June babies! Off to add the June buds to my siggy. Have a nice night ladies......... I am exhausted.

Congratulations and welcome four!

Lx


----------



## Lois

harocat said:


> I'm a bit jealous of everyone getting their 12 week scans. My 12th week is right when I go visit my parents in the States for Christmas, so they put me on a waiting list for after I get back. At least my 20 week scan is already scheduled (February 7th).
> 
> Also, I'm starting to feel a pretty solid bump! :3

Oh bless you. Having to wait for things like this would drive me crazy - I'm so impatient! Very impressed that your 20 week scan is sorted already though.

Lx


----------



## Lois

cammy said:


> so many june babies :thumbup:
> 
> I'm also due in june.. the 14th.
> 
> Having my next scan on the 6th next month. Can't wait :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone! xxo

Congratulations Cammy! Welcome to the group ( I always feel like a cult member when I say that)

Not long til your next scan now - very exciting.

Lx


----------



## Lois

span said:


> Me and hubby have been team yellow so far but we're both wavering a bit. EVERYONE seems to think I'm having a girl, including us, and I think it might be better to find out it thats true. Although I don't actually have a preference it might end up being a bit shock if a little boy pops out! (hope thats all makes sense)

I'm pretty keen to find out again this time but hubby not so much. I found out last time, largely for the reason you give and I think it was a good decision for me. I had quietly convinced myself we were having a boy and I think it would have been a real shock to give birth to a girl if I hadn't found out.

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lois.....one of us one of us! :haha: :)


----------



## mgarate04

Hello everyone :) 

i am due on the 12th of june and have been looking for a thread for june babies :D
I hope i can join and share everything with you all since my boyfriend doesn't really understand haha.i have my 12 week scan on monday but i feel like i might be more weeks since i am already showing..well congrats to all :)


----------



## Lois

Ozzieshunni said:


> Lois.....one of us one of us! :haha: :)

Lol. I'm locking the doors. None of you can leave...*evil laugh*


----------



## Lois

Hi mgarate! Congratulations and welcome to the cult...I mean group! Hehe

Sorry to hear you aren't getting much understanding from your other half. There's a saying that women become mothers when they find out they are pregnant but men become fathers when the baby is actually born - not true for everyone but def applies at times. You'll get plenty of support here.

Lx


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies!

Hope I'm okay to join. I'm due 24th June, however, that could change at my 12 week scan as when I had a scan at 8 weeks the baby was measuring a week behind. Hopefully he/she has played catch up as I really don't want to be moved to July!

Hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## claire-lou

Welcome squeal we are due same day :)


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:


----------



## Lois

Hi squeal! Congratulations!

Lx


----------



## Sooz

Well according to the NHS (and BnB guidelines) I'm officially in my second trimester today. :wacko:


----------



## Baronessgogo

well done sooz :)


----------



## claire-lou

:wohoo: sooz


----------



## mgarate04

Thanks Lois..I really do believe that saying..it's not that he doesn't support me..he's just real worried about money since he just got laid off and i stopped working as a waitress.he should start working again as soon as the snow season begins.

I have a question...Does any one get "swamp mouth" ? it started for me like a week ago where ill brush my teeth and my mouth will still have this like onion flavor to it and i get embarassed to even kiss my boyfriend..any suggestions on how to stop it ? and i barely eat also because i get the worst nausea..i lost a pound and am feeling worried for baby.

i have my 12 week scan tomorrow so can't wait !! :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

mgarate04 said:


> Thanks Lois..I really do believe that saying..it's not that he doesn't support me..he's just real worried about money since he just got laid off and i stopped working as a waitress.he should start working again as soon as the snow season begins.
> 
> I have a question...Does any one get "swamp mouth" ? it started for me like a week ago where ill brush my teeth and my mouth will still have this like onion flavor to it and i get embarassed to even kiss my boyfriend..any suggestions on how to stop it ? and i barely eat also because i get the worst nausea..i lost a pound and am feeling worried for baby.
> 
> i have my 12 week scan tomorrow so can't wait !! :)

I've lost about 5-7 pounds and my 12 week scan is on Tuesday! My doctor said it's ok and that the baby will be fine. My nausea is pretty bad as well, but doc says to try and eat mild things. You can also get meds if it's getting too bad :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

I lost half a stone due to Hyperemesis Hun, I ended up in hospital due to it but they finally gave me some medication and I feel so much better now. I just ate a ham & cheese sandwich, cereal bar and some crisps for tea and I ENJOYED them....it's a miracle!

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow!


----------



## lindsay2506

Hi im due 25th june . 
thanks x


----------



## lindsay2506

Hi im due 25th of june, im so excited and finding it very hard to contain myself, im just over 10 weeks and can't wait until 12 weeks so we can tell everyone. :happydance:
Thank you. xx


----------



## claire-lou

:hi: and welcome


----------



## mgarate04

Ozzieshunni said:


> I've lost about 5-7 pounds and my 12 week scan is on Tuesday! My doctor said it's ok and that the baby will be fine. My nausea is pretty bad as well, but doc says to try and eat mild things. You can also get meds if it's getting too bad :thumbup:





WOW that's a lot of weight lost but i'm glad your baby is doing fine..i try to eat everything and i start getting gassy and then nauseas..even water gets me sick..i don't really throw up though so thats a good thing...Also i got a question last week i woke up with like a small lump on my armpit that felt like a bruise when i touched it and then it left but today i woke up and i had one on my other armpit..has anyone experienced this ?? is it bad ?


----------



## mgarate04

Sooz i'm hoping i can get some medication or some remedy for this nausea..i thought it was suppose to ease a little by now ! it's alright..i'll deal with it and thanks for hoping my scan goes good tomorrow..i'm SUPER nervous..


----------



## Ozzieshunni

mgarate04 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I've lost about 5-7 pounds and my 12 week scan is on Tuesday! My doctor said it's ok and that the baby will be fine. My nausea is pretty bad as well, but doc says to try and eat mild things. You can also get meds if it's getting too bad :thumbup:
> 
> WOW that's a lot of weight lost but i'm glad your baby is doing fine..i try to eat everything and i start getting gassy and then nauseas..even water gets me sick..i don't really throw up though so thats a good thing...Also i got a question last week i woke up with like a small lump on my armpit that felt like a bruise when i touched it and then it left but today i woke up and i had one on my other armpit..has anyone experienced this ?? is it bad ?Click to expand...

5 pounds is not a lot in the first trimester. Most women do lose weight because of morning sickness :flower:


----------



## KerryGold

I lost half a stone. Have put it back on now though!


----------



## CucciCoo

I've gained weight :dohh: keep being told that I'm looking big for dates which makes me feel great obviously makes me feel great.

I've been having a few more stretching pains these past few days after I thought I was over them. Scan date is Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

mgarate04 said:


> Also i got a question last week i woke up with like a small lump on my armpit that felt like a bruise when i touched it and then it left but today i woke up and i had one on my other armpit..has anyone experienced this ?? is it bad ?

You have glands under your armpits, could it be those? Sometimes they come up when your under the weather, like the ones in your neck.

Is anyone else finding the snow a mission to walk in? The tensing up has set my sciatica off badly, I got stuck at work today when I bent down to write something on a clipboard. :oops:


----------



## squeal

claire-lou said:


> Welcome squeal we are due same day :)

Brilliant. I hope my dates don't change, but I think they will.

When is your 12 week scan? Mine is 16th December. I can't wait for December starts so I can begin counting down.

xx


----------



## Lois

lindsay2506 said:


> Hi im due 25th of june, im so excited and finding it very hard to contain myself, im just over 10 weeks and can't wait until 12 weeks so we can tell everyone. :happydance:
> Thank you. xx

Hello! Congratulations and welcome. Two weeks seems like 2 months when you've got exciting news to share doesn't it? Won't be long though!


Lx


----------



## Lois

Good luck to everyone with scans this week. I have mine at 8.30am tomorrow and really excited - though a little nervous too. Has anyone else started to feel the baby move yet? I felt DD at 13 and a half weeks and have just started to feel this one in the last couple of days - love it.

Hope everyone is well and happy...and warm if you're in the UK...brrrrrrrrrrr.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Got my scan 17th dec! .... agessssss away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: girls


----------



## Sooz

I've not felt anything that remotely resembles something moving, but then I'm not epecting too for a few weeks yet. I fully expect to freak out the first time it happens. 

I've found a clinic near my friend doing £50 gender scans so going to talk to DH about combining one with a visit as they do them on a weekend! :happydance:


----------



## span

Louis - good luck with the scan tomorrow. Can't wait to see pics. :happydance:
I've not felt any movement yet and, like Sooz, I'm not expecting to any time soon. I expect I'll miss it when it happens and thinks it's just more wind! :dohh:

Does anyone else get the weekly updates from babycentre.co.uk? I love checking my emails at each week to see what happening. Speaking of which I must have changed from a lemon now?....


----------



## span

oh a navel orange! :happydance:


----------



## MissMuffet08

mgarate04 said:


> Thanks Lois..I really do believe that saying..it's not that he doesn't support me..he's just real worried about money since he just got laid off and i stopped working as a waitress.he should start working again as soon as the snow season begins.
> 
> I have a question...Does any one get "swamp mouth" ? it started for me like a week ago where ill brush my teeth and my mouth will still have this like onion flavor to it and i get embarassed to even kiss my boyfriend..any suggestions on how to stop it ? and i barely eat also because i get the worst nausea..i lost a pound and am feeling worried for baby.
> 
> i have my 12 week scan tomorrow so can't wait !! :)

Hi Mgarate - I had really badk ms as well. In fact everytime I eat, I feel like I have a large lump sitting in my throat. I asked my DR about ms pills and instead of prescribing something, she told me to take a 1/2 of a unisom and 1/2 of a 25mg vitamin B6 pill at night. Apparently it does the same thing. It has made a huge difference. When I forget to take this combination at night, my ms is fierce the next day. :growlmad:


----------



## summerbaby11

Went to my 12 week scan today. Well 12 week and 3 day scan. Everything went well. Baby is growing just perfect with a heartbeat of 168!!! Here is my 3D picture from the scan today!!!!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Sooz said:


> mgarate04 said:
> 
> 
> Also i got a question last week i woke up with like a small lump on my armpit that felt like a bruise when i touched it and then it left but today i woke up and i had one on my other armpit..has anyone experienced this ?? is it bad ?
> 
> You have glands under your armpits, could it be those? Sometimes they come up when your under the weather, like the ones in your neck.
> 
> Is anyone else finding the snow a mission to walk in? The tensing up has set my sciatica off badly, I got stuck at work today when I bent down to write something on a clipboard. :oops:Click to expand...

You know, I have been having pain that feels just like how sciatica is described but I thought it was too early. I was overweight before my BFP. Do you think it could be sciatica??:shrug:


----------



## Mustang_Love

summerbaby11 said:


> Went to my 12 week scan today. Well 12 week and 3 day scan. Everything went well. Baby is growing just perfect with a heartbeat of 168!!! Here is my 3D picture from the scan today!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 141622

Oh and Summer......I LOVE your photo!!!


----------



## mgarate04

Well i had my appointment today and to my disappointment...i didn't get a scan..i have to wait until my 20 week scan :( i got to hear the baby's heartbeat which was crazy..sounded like a horse galloping ! and everything was okay.i asked my doctor about the lumps under my armpits and she said we have breast tissue there and sometimes it will swell up when you are pregnant..everything is good.Happy i got to hear my baby's heartbeat but disappointed about the long wait for my next scan :( Thanks for the advice on helping me with my ms !


----------



## Dukechick

Hey everyone! I haven't been on b&b too much lately.... and haven't been to this group in AGES!!!! I hope everyone's doing well!! I'd love to show of my scan pic that we had today! It went really well, all is good, I'm measuring 4 days ahead, but we're keeping my original EDD because it's not that much of a difference! I'm 12+4 today. Almost out of the first trimester! WHoooooot!!!!
 



Attached Files:







export--43217680.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congratulations on those scans. They look amazing and I'm hoping to be joining the scan group as of today :yipee:. I can't believe it's finally here. 

Mgarate have you already had a dating scan? That seems odd to have a first scan at 20wks unless they do it differently over there.


----------



## Sooz

Mustang_Love said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgarate04 said:
> 
> 
> Also i got a question last week i woke up with like a small lump on my armpit that felt like a bruise when i touched it and then it left but today i woke up and i had one on my other armpit..has anyone experienced this ?? is it bad ?
> 
> You have glands under your armpits, could it be those? Sometimes they come up when your under the weather, like the ones in your neck.
> 
> Is anyone else finding the snow a mission to walk in? The tensing up has set my sciatica off badly, I got stuck at work today when I bent down to write something on a clipboard. :oops:Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I have been having pain that feels just like how sciatica is described but I thought it was too early. I was overweight before my BFP. Do you think it could be sciatica??:shrug:Click to expand...

I've had it since week 9 and I'm not overweight, though I have suffered with it previously anyway, so yes it is possible. I'm afraid my MW said if I have it now it is only going to get worse though! :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No scan today :cry: They've rescheduled it to Sunday! :grr: Damn snow!


----------



## Debbie_23

Ozzieshunni said:


> No scan today :cry: They've rescheduled it to Sunday! :grr: Damn snow!

Hi Ozzie was it your NHS scan that got rescedules?? I have mine tomorrow and I am really doubting I will make it there is we get more snow during the night. I hope I don't have to wait over a week for a new appointment though. So nevous about it.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Debbie_23 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> No scan today :cry: They've rescheduled it to Sunday! :grr: Damn snow!
> 
> Hi Ozzie was it your NHS scan that got rescedules?? I have mine tomorrow and I am really doubting I will make it there is we get more snow during the night. I hope I don't have to wait over a week for a new appointment though. So nevous about it.Click to expand...

Yup, it was my NHS scan. Which, in a way, is good, because now it will be after 12 weeks that I get it :dohh: but I'm still irritated :grr:


----------



## Debbie_23

Oh well thats not too bad then, I didn't realise they would even do scans on a Sunday mabey because theyv'e have to cancel a lot of appointments. I have been trying to get through to the hospital all day to find out if mine is likely to be on or not as its at 9.10 so don't want to leave the house bright and early to get there and find out its been cancelled. But I cant get through to them so far. So annoying.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, it's because they have had to cancel quite a few appointments :-(


----------



## Debbie_23

I managed to get through and mine is still on tomorrow but depends if the trains keep running for me to be able to get there. Hope yours goes well on Sunday and the snow clears.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: It's snowing AGAIN! Sheesh! Go away snow! I wanna see my baby!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> :haha: It's snowing AGAIN! Sheesh! Go away snow! I wanna see my baby!

Send some my way! I could use a couple snow days away from work :haha: Right now it's in the upper 60's....definitely no chance of snow.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oooooooo, I'd kill for weather like that. Damn kids in our yard. I wouldn't mind if they weren't such little brats!


----------



## Lois

Great scan pics Summer and Dukechick!!

Sorry you didn't get your scans mgarate but glad your appointment went well all the same.

Finger crossed for less snow in the next few days Ozzie!

Had my scan this morning and it bumped me up to 13weeks exactly...woohoo! Everything looked good and baby was having a good wiggle. LO didn't want to show a profile of his/her face today though so picture isn't very easy to decipher...the second link should make it easier to see...lol

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3XuRUnCW7yCoKTZLD3xIq2rKBIdWcAOT4GgM79qLsoI?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3XuRUnCW7yCoKTZLD3xIq2rKBIdWcAOT4GgM79qLsoI?feat=directlink


----------



## Lois

Ah, the second link is showing up the same as the first. That's weird...will give it one more go.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/GvjkZ_K6S8b5gakDqsEkWmrKBIdWcAOT4GgM79qLsoI?feat=directlink

That's better!

Lx


----------



## CucciCoo

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats on the scan Lois. Loving all these piccies at the min :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Dying to be out of first trimester and for the morning sickness to disappear! I hope it goes away in the next two weeks.....don't know if I can manage a plane ride and MS! :sick:


----------



## Dukechick

Lovely pic Lois!!


----------



## JNA

Ozzieshunni said:


> Dying to be out of first trimester and for the morning sickness to disappear! I hope it goes away in the next two weeks.....don't know if I can manage a plane ride and MS! :sick:


Im so close but so far away. 2nd trimester is next week but ms has had me down for 3 days in a row. I had to leave my parents to come back home yesterday (5 hour ride) I thought I was going to die. I pray your ms is gone before your flight because you will be miserable


----------



## Gwizz

Yay to scan pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase

Hi all, I had my dating scan today and all is looking good. My nt result was 1.1mm and i have been bumped up to 13+3 edd 4/6/11. My crl was 74mm so bubs is getting huge! X


----------



## Sooz

I've had to walk home from work tonight after abandoning my taxi because it started to slide down the hill in the heavy snow, even with the hand break engaged. Thankfully a young group of lads saw and grabbed hold else we would only have stopped via a collision. 

Really annoyed with work for putting me in this dangerous position in the first place (I live 40 minutes drive away on the other side of the city and most of the staff are walking distance and NOT pregnant), I'm now tired, crampy and in serious back pain.

Don't think I'll be leaving the house for a while.


----------



## span

Wow Sooz sounds like a scary moment. Not worth risking it again until it's safer! I've got my hospital appointment this morning (only 10-15 minute walk away) so going to chance it and hope they haven't cancelled. Hubby on a late shift today so taking him along for moral support on the walk there and back. :flower:
In central London yesterday it hadn't settled and everyone seemed a bit disbelieving when I expressed concern about getting home last night. (we've had a few inches) Fortunately the trains in my area were running ok but I've heard some horror stories about 8 hour journeys not that far from here! It's supposed to carry on snowing today so lets hope the trains carry on running (or not and I can have a day off!! :haha: )

Loving the new scan pics everyone! :cloud9:


----------



## cdntluvumore

JNA said:


> Yeah I havnt taken anything. I've only eaten crackers and sipped some soda. I have never felt so much pain in my head as I do now.

It's probably a bit late to matter now, but I often get crazy migraines and end up in hospital on drugs to manage them. Of course I can't take the same ones whilst pregnant but I've spoken to a specialist who says that in the first two trimesters it's fine to take ibuprofen and it won't affect the child. They have higher amounts of receptors specifically for that than adults do so I can take that at the start of a headache or migraine. I take them sparingly, only when I know I'm not going to be able to cope and worry about the stress on my body affecting my child. I'm so relieved I can take them for the first 6 months, only 3 months to bear it!
Maybe if you get it again you can try that? Ibuprofen (neurofen, etc) is better for the child than aspirin or paracetamol (acetaminophen) when pregnant.


----------



## Lois

What a horrendous journey home Sooz. Thank goodness that those lads thought to act. I hope you're feeling better this morning.

Lx


----------



## cdntluvumore

Sooz said:


> mgarate04 said:
> 
> 
> Also i got a question last week i woke up with like a small lump on my armpit that felt like a bruise when i touched it and then it left but today i woke up and i had one on my other armpit..has anyone experienced this ?? is it bad ?
> 
> You have glands under your armpits, could it be those? Sometimes they come up when your under the weather, like the ones in your neck.
> 
> Is anyone else finding the snow a mission to walk in? The tensing up has set my sciatica off badly, I got stuck at work today when I bent down to write something on a clipboard. :oops:Click to expand...

If it's the same as I had (and it sounds like it is) mine was purely because I was using anti-perspirant deodorant. Been using it since I was about 12 and never had a problem until this year. I was told to stop using it and see what happens. It took a few days and the lumps went down and have never reappeared - I haven't used anti-perspirant sinse, just deodorant. I've also read several places that it's really quite bad for you long term as it blocks stuff up and can *potentially* cause cancer (as just about everything can). Have decided I'll only ever use it if I really really need it. Am living in middle Africa and am surviving surprisingly well without it! :)


----------



## lollylou1

i keep forgetting about this thread i must come in more often, i have my 12 week scan next monday morning at 9.30 really nervous about it actually!
how is everyone feeling now?
Lou
xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I had my scan yesterday :yipee: and it was truly the most amazing thing I've ever seen in my life! And I started blubbering as soon as I saw our baby on the screen. Our edd has been moved up by one day so now the dd is 11 June 2011! I think our baby was behaving a bit like yours Lois - he/she was fleeing about all over the place. At one point I had to turn on my side in hope of "flipping" the baby over - it was so funny. All I keep doing atm is just staring at the scan piccie, I can't help it, it's just so wonderful. I think I was a little bit more anxious about the scan than I actually realised but today I feel... I don't think I have the words to really describe how I'm feeling :cloud9:.
 



Attached Files:







DSC05979 - internet.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry to hear Ozzie that your scan was rescheduled for Sunday. FX that snow stays away. The snow is lovely but it is a bugger for messing everything up.


----------



## cdntluvumore

Oh, I had my first scan yesterday too. Part of me was expecting there to be nothing (I've never had a person fully in me before, how could it happen now? Doesn't that just happen to others? Am I really mature enough to be able to do something so grown up? All I did was have some fun...could something as amazing like that really come from it??) But there was and it had a heartbeat and head and a back (couldn't make anything else out;) ) t'was so amazing and now I don't care if it is a girl, I'll be happy with her as much as a boy! Something I was a tiny bit concerned about feeling but it has all disappeared and I'm so in love with this tiny blob in me:)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5222741859/


----------



## Lois

lollylou1 said:


> i keep forgetting about this thread i must come in more often, i have my 12 week scan next monday morning at 9.30 really nervous about it actually!
> how is everyone feeling now?
> Lou
> xxx

Good luck for your scan, I'm sure it'll be brilliant! Feeling much better now I'm getting to 2nd trimester. The fog is starting to lift. How are you feeling?

P.S. If you want to access the thread quickly then you can click on User CP and it'll let you see a list of threads you're involved in that have new posts.

Lx


----------



## Lois

BritAcrossSea said:


> I had my scan yesterday :yipee: and it was truly the most amazing thing I've ever seen in my life! And I started blubbering as soon as I saw our baby on the screen. Our edd has been moved up by one day so now the dd is 11 June 2011! I think our baby was behaving a bit like yours Lois - he/she was fleeing about all over the place. At one point I had to turn on my side in hope of "flipping" the baby over - it was so funny. All I keep doing atm is just staring at the scan piccie, I can't help it, it's just so wonderful. I think I was a little bit more anxious about the scan than I actually realised but today I feel... I don't think I have the words to really describe how I'm feeling :cloud9:.

Beautiful pic Brit. It's such a relief to see LO wiggling about isn't it?! Will move you to 11th.

Lx


----------



## Lois

cdntluvumore said:


> Oh, I had my first scan yesterday too. Part of me was expecting there to be nothing (I've never had a person fully in me before, how could it happen now? Doesn't that just happen to others? Am I really mature enough to be able to do something so grown up? All I did was have some fun...could something as amazing like that really come from it??) But there was and it had a heartbeat and head and a back (couldn't make anything else out;) ) t'was so amazing and now I don't care if it is a girl, I'll be happy with her as much as a boy! Something I was a tiny bit concerned about feeling but it has all disappeared and I'm so in love with this tiny blob in me:)
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5222741859/

Ahhh that's lovely hun. I quietly hoped my DD was a boy to begin with but you just fall so deeply in love with them exactly as they are that you don't want them to be anything else in the end.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Lovely pic :)

Stay safe in the snow girls for those in the UK

xxxx


----------



## Sooz

Lois I'm going to make a guess at my due date based on Ov dates rather than the NHS, can you move me to the 3rd June please. :flower:


----------



## Chase

Think you might have missed my post lois, please can you change my edd to the 4th june. Thanks.


----------



## Lois

Chase said:


> Think you might have missed my post lois, please can you change my edd to the 4th june. Thanks.


Oh sorry hun. Will do that now.

Glad your scan went well!

Lx


----------



## harocat

Radiology just called and I'm scheduled for a scan next Wednesday! At least this time I hope to find my way around the hospital...


----------



## Mustang_Love

Hello all! Sorry to hear about everyone's troubles with the snow. We've been lucky here with just rain. 

Had my scan today and bubba wouldn't cooperate. They couldn't get the shot they needed. And the ultrasound tech was so rough! My tummy is still sore. I have to go back again next week. Oh well. :dohh:


----------



## mgarate04

BritAcrossSea said:


> Mgarate have you already had a dating scan? That seems odd to have a first scan at 20wks unless they do it differently over there.

Well i had my first scan when i was 8 weeks and i'm guessing i just have to wait until 20 weeks :( it's okay at least i heard the heartbeat ! 

I have a question...I read and have been told that by 12-13 weeks the morning sickness and vomiting should ease a little..well for some reason i feel like mine has gotten worse..I have thrown up basically everyday since i turned 12 weeks..i didn't start throwin up until 10 weeks and it was only about once a week..as soon as i turned 12 weeks its been worse..just today was brushing my teeth and started vomiting everywhere..:( i can't eat anything without gagging and dry heaving the whole time..it's horrible.told my doctor and she said it should start getting better...is it bad to still be having it this bad at 12 weeks :( so tired of the ms....and hungry but can't eat ughhh.:wacko:


----------



## quercus1

Can you change my due date to 9 June. Thanks xx


----------



## cdntluvumore

Is anyone else getting weird moods? I was not trusting my husband at all 10 minutes ago, now I feel he's the best things ever. Last week I said something horrible to him and really regretted it afterwards. I apologised profusely and now thinking about it has made me cry - I never cry! I also don't lash out and say hurtful things. This just isn't me at all...:nope:


----------



## Lois

Hi All!

Mustang - Sorry to hear the scan left you feeling sore. I'm always suprised by how hard the sonographers and midwives will push down on your abdomen, especially as I'm so protective of my bump the rest of the time. Have they scheduled another one for you?

Mgarate - In most women morning sickness calms down once they reach the second trimester, but some women have morning sickness for much longer I'm afraid. It's not a sign that something is wrong. If you think it is getting worse rather than better it is definitely worth asking your doctor what can be done to help relieve the sickness. Your calorie intake becomes more important further on in pregnancy and the last thing you want is 9 months of vomiting! Hope it calms down soon for you.

Cudntluvumore - My moods have been all over the place for the last few weeks. Luckily for my husband he has been very busy and so not had to take the pain of it!

Lx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Is anyone else experiencing hip pain? I have this intense pain in my hip joint on my right side. It seems to be aggravated if I've been sitting for a long time or standing for a long time. It's so bad that sometimes when I stand up I have to sit immediately back down until the pain subsides. I read online that this can be normal in the third trimester when your bones and joints are loosening to prepare for birth but is anyone experiencing it this early?


----------



## Mustang_Love

LadyofRohan said:


> Is anyone else experiencing hip pain? I have this intense pain in my hip joint on my right side. It seems to be aggravated if I've been sitting for a long time or standing for a long time. It's so bad that sometimes when I stand up I have to sit immediately back down until the pain subsides. I read online that this can be normal in the third trimester when your bones and joints are loosening to prepare for birth but is anyone experiencing it this early?

Yes!! Mine switches sides though. I thought it was too early also but I read couple of things about pelvic & hip pain and it seems that it's never too early! I'm going to mention it to the doctor next time I go.


----------



## JNA

Is anybody having round ligament pains?


----------



## Debbie_23

Hi everyone, I had my scan today, baby was jumping around all over the place. Ive been put forward 6 days so now due 8 June. Here is my pic
 



Attached Files:







scan 3.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely scan picture Debbie! :)


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies,

Is anyone getting any brown discharge? I've had quite a bit today and I don't know whether to be worried or not. No pain or discomfort though.

Lovely photo you have there Debbie, I can't wait for my scan.

xx


----------



## Groovychick

I had some in early pregnancy too hun. I went to my doctor who referred me for an early scan. Fortunately everything was fine. Light bleeding is reasonably common in early on, but if you are worried go to your G.P. :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Lovely scan pic :)

Unsure about the discharge hun, if ur worried just give mw quick ring to ask but alot of ladies do have discharge of some sort :hugs:

x


----------



## squeal

I've just done a quick search and there seems to be LOADS of ladies that have experienced having brown discharge. Tbh mine is rarely white. It's always a creamy colour and sometimes brown, just today it was very brown. I'm not too concerned as I've had red spotting before and all was fine at my scan, so the brown discharge isn't worrying me as such as there is no pain and my boobs are still hurting, I just wondered if anyone else has this as we're all around the same stage.

It's only two weeks till my scan so I can wait :)

I think I am starting to get a tiny bump now too.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

For your entertainment :D

*Dear Tech Support,
Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a distinct slow down in overall system
performance, particularly in the flower and jewelry applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0. In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5, and then installed undesirable programs such as NBA 5.0, NFL 3.0 and
Golf Clubs 4.1. Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system. Please note that I have tried running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to no avail.
What can I do?
Signed,
Desperate

Dear Desperate,
First, keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an operating system.
Please enter command: ithoughtyoulovedme.html. Then try to download Tears 6.2, and do not forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update. If those applications work as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run the applications Jewelry 2.0 and Flowers 3.5. However, remember, overuse of the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5. Happy Hour 7.0, or Beer 6.1. Please note that Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will download the Snoring Loudly Beta. Whatever you do, DO NOT under any circumstances install Mother-In-Law 1.0 (it runs a virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your system resources.) In addition, please do not attempt to reinstall the Boyfriend 5.0-program. This is an unsupported application and will crash Husband 1.0. In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance. We recommend Cooking 3.0.
Good Luck!
Tech Support*


----------



## Mustang_Love

Ozzieshunni said:


> For your entertainment :D
> 
> *Dear Tech Support,
> Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a distinct slow down in overall system
> performance, particularly in the flower and jewelry applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0. In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5, and then installed undesirable programs such as NBA 5.0, NFL 3.0 and
> Golf Clubs 4.1. Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system. Please note that I have tried running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to no avail.
> What can I do?
> Signed,
> Desperate
> 
> Dear Desperate,
> First, keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an operating system.
> Please enter command: ithoughtyoulovedme.html. Then try to download Tears 6.2, and do not forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update. If those applications work as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run the applications Jewelry 2.0 and Flowers 3.5. However, remember, overuse of the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5. Happy Hour 7.0, or Beer 6.1. Please note that Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will download the Snoring Loudly Beta. Whatever you do, DO NOT under any circumstances install Mother-In-Law 1.0 (it runs a virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your system resources.) In addition, please do not attempt to reinstall the Boyfriend 5.0-program. This is an unsupported application and will crash Husband 1.0. In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance. We recommend Cooking 3.0.
> Good Luck!
> Tech Support*

Love it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

Ozzieshunni said:


> For your entertainment :D
> 
> *Dear Tech Support,
> Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a distinct slow down in overall system
> performance, particularly in the flower and jewelry applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0. In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5, and then installed undesirable programs such as NBA 5.0, NFL 3.0 and
> Golf Clubs 4.1. Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and Housecleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system. Please note that I have tried running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to no avail.
> What can I do?
> Signed,
> Desperate
> 
> Dear Desperate,
> First, keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an operating system.
> Please enter command: ithoughtyoulovedme.html. Then try to download Tears 6.2, and do not forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update. If those applications work as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run the applications Jewelry 2.0 and Flowers 3.5. However, remember, overuse of the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5. Happy Hour 7.0, or Beer 6.1. Please note that Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will download the Snoring Loudly Beta. Whatever you do, DO NOT under any circumstances install Mother-In-Law 1.0 (it runs a virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your system resources.) In addition, please do not attempt to reinstall the Boyfriend 5.0-program. This is an unsupported application and will crash Husband 1.0. In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance. We recommend Cooking 3.0.
> Good Luck!
> Tech Support*

Brilliant!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lois

Yes to the round ligament pains JNA - Ouch!

Beautiful pic Debbie!

Lx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Lois said:


> Yes to the round ligament pains JNA - Ouch!
> 
> Beautiful pic Debbie!
> 
> Lx


What exactly are round ligament pains?


----------



## mgarate04

Thanks Lois.I asked my doctor and all she told me was "it SHOULD start easing soon..SHOULD" and then she smiled..ugh. but i'm having a problem...so boyfriend and me just had an argument.He's mad because he wants me to have a FEMALE doctor to do all my appointment for the baby and to deliver the baby..and i agreed because i feel more comfortable with woman.Well i called a lot of places when i was around 7 weeks and finally found a woman..well my first appointments it's been her and next time i go it's a man..the lady at the front desk told me i have to meet every doctor at least ONCE..well he is a little jealous i guess u can say..and i also told my boyfriend that the day of delivery IF for some reason my main doctor won't be able to be there it might be a male that delivers the baby..well now he's mad and told me he won't be in the room if that happens and won't speak to me...I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO.I mean what does he want me to do not give birth since it's a man doctor ?? and next time i go it will be a man so i will be 16 weeks..does anyone know if he's gonna have to do any vaginal exams because if so i can't take boyfriend or will have to reschedule..this is so depressing...anyone dealing with this ??


----------



## Sooz

I've got to be honest and think that's a pretty pathetic thing to be jealous of, let alone try to take control over. Provided the person dealing with yours and bubba's care is competent then all that matters is you are getting the care you need, not the gender of the person delivering it. They've seen it all before and your a patient to them not a sexual item....I can't imagine there is anything sexy about watching a sweaty screaming woman push a baby out her foof!

I've been seen by a male Dr and Gynecologist (who did an internal) this pregnancy and it didn't bother my DH one little bit.

PS: In the UK 16 weeks doesn't involve an internal. It's weight, urine, bloods and general health of the mother a feel of the tummy and a listen for the heartbeat.


----------



## Lois

I'm very sorry to hear you're having to put up with that mgarate. Personally I find your boyfriend's opinion deeply immature and unfair. 

In UK the healthcare professionals avoid any internal examinations until right at the end of pregnancy (40 weeks+) to reduce the risk of introducing infections.

My husband didn't blink an eyelid when 2 different male consultants had to give me internal examinations during labour and then when one of them delivered the baby by forceps. His only concern was my and the baby's safety. There is nothing sexy about it and as Sooz says your boyriend's only concern should be how competent the doctor is. Try not to let him make you feel guilty abut something you can't and shouldn't have to control.

Lx


----------



## CucciCoo

mgarate04 said:


> Thanks Lois.I asked my doctor and all she told me was "it SHOULD start easing soon..SHOULD" and then she smiled..ugh. but i'm having a problem...so boyfriend and me just had an argument.He's mad because he wants me to have a FEMALE doctor to do all my appointment for the baby and to deliver the baby..and i agreed because i feel more comfortable with woman.Well i called a lot of places when i was around 7 weeks and finally found a woman..well my first appointments it's been her and next time i go it's a man..the lady at the front desk told me i have to meet every doctor at least ONCE..well he is a little jealous i guess u can say..and i also told my boyfriend that the day of delivery IF for some reason my main doctor won't be able to be there it might be a male that delivers the baby..well now he's mad and told me he won't be in the room if that happens and won't speak to me...I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO.I mean what does he want me to do not give birth since it's a man doctor ?? and next time i go it will be a man so i will be 16 weeks..does anyone know if he's gonna have to do any vaginal exams because if so i can't take boyfriend or will have to reschedule..this is so depressing...anyone dealing with this ??


Eek, how old is your boyf? Sounds like he needs to grow up and get over himself. Sorry if that seems harsh but surely his main concern should be the health of you and the baby. I find it very odd that he sees delivering a baby and examining a pregnant lady sexy. 

Anyways...

I had my scan yesterday and it was FAB. I've attached a piccy. Lois, please can you change my due date to 11th june, thats hun :happydance:


----------



## Sugarcube

Hope everyone is doing ok - can I have my edd change to 14 June please, just had my 12 weeks scan. It was so nice to see little pip even though it was being a pain any laying on its tummy so its measurements were hard to get - I kept having to cough and pip would summer salt and then lay back on its tummy.

One thing I am concerned about though is on my scan they identified a rather large fibroid to the right of my womb, they kept saying there was noting to worry about but I would need to book an appointment with a consultant. When I got home I goggle it and wish i hadn't as read loads of horror stories. Has anyone had fibroids take could put my mind at ease?


----------



## harocat

mgarate - Your boyfriend sounds really immature and controlling. Is he usually like this when you're around guys? A doctor isn't going to hit on you or anything like that...like someone said they've probably seen everything anyways (more than they want to, I'm sure). If he really can't deal with another man being around you, then it might be a good thing for him to keep his word and stay out of the delivery room. I know I'm probably sounding harsh but he sounds possessive and that's always been a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Maid Marian

I've started craving junk food! Burgers, huge bags of pick'n'mix and endless salt and vinegar crisps!


----------



## mgarate04

Thanks ladies for listening to me..well my boyfriend is 20 and i am 18.He's never really been jealous or possessive but i'm guessing since it has to do with private areas he feels uncomfortable about it..i don't feel comfortable around other men just because of personal preference and experiences in life.

Well i got a question..This morning i started getting like a pain on my lower right back side..it's like under my ribs but on my back and it doesn't hurt terribly it just feels like i been doing exercise or something..anyone else felt this ?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had something similar. My doctor explained it as before everything goes out into a bump, it moves up first. You're breathing differently, ribs going out instead of with your diaphram (sp?) so you can irritate a nerve that runs around your ribs. Try to sit up straight and take deep breaths, that's what he recommended. 

:happydance: Happy 12 weeks to me! Scan tomorrow! Woo!


----------



## Sooz

Happy 12 weeks Ozzieshunni...good luck for tomorrow!

Hubs & I are just back from Mothercare and it has scared the shit out of me. I suddenly realise I have no idea what I am doing. I am www. outofmydepth.com. Eeek!


----------



## squeal

Ozzieshunni, how did your scan go? Hope everything was okay.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Scan isn't until 2:40pm :wacko: Will def update with pic when I get back :)


----------



## squeal

Ahh right, I'll look out for your pictures, bet you can't wait :) 

Do you have a bump yet? I am trying to figure out if what I have is one or not. Anyone else showing yet?


----------



## Sooz

I am, if I'm wearing the right clothes. It's most obvious when it's bare though, if it wasn't due to pregnancy I'd be devastated. :haha:


----------



## squeal

Do you think this looks like a bump or not then? I can't decide whether I am just a bit flabby or not! Sorry about the PJs!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0281.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sooz

Oh yeah, biggest clue is when your back starts to curve as well, like yours is.
This was mine last week, doing another tomorrow.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1227.snc4/155975_1714816756898_1432575835_1875245_7028509_n.jpg


----------



## squeal

Ah yeah, how my back is normally I've never taken much notice of (cue me now going through all the pictures on my laptop to find a side view of my back!) but I definitely see the curve.

Your bump looks pretty similar, except you have a better body  I wish I was taller :)

xx


----------



## Gwizz

definate bumps forming girls :D

x


----------



## Sooz

Squeal I'm 5'7" and I hear taller people take longer to get a bump!


----------



## claire-lou

Great bumps girls I think I could be developing bump envy :)


----------



## Lois

Definitely bumps, definitely not flabiness! You both look great.

I come with words of warning...DO YOUR PELVIC FLOOR EXERCISES!!!

I have had to go to hospital twice this weekend in a complete state because I've had a mild prolapse and bleeding. Happily the baby and I are both ok at the moment but I would rather have avoided the whole panic. Previous pregnancy and forceps delivery has weakened everything unfortunately.

Get squeezing ladies!

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: lois glad everything is ok now thou

I realised I needed to do them when I wet myself being sick :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







scan 3.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh forgot.....EDD has been moved to the 24th of June :)


----------



## claire-lou

Fab pic and same EDD as me


----------



## Mustang_Love

Love the pic ozzie!


----------



## mgarate04

great pic ! so cute


----------



## JNA

Lovely pic :thumbup:
Im feeling very pregnant all of a sudden. Round ligament pains, uterus is very high, and the start of a bump. I have my energy back now too so excited yay


----------



## KerryGold

I'm a munchkin and have quite a bump now! Will take pics soon...

xXx


----------



## lindsay2506

Hi Kerry gold, how far gone are you as i have quite a bump now and im only 3 months, hope this is normal. lol. xalso im new to this so how do i put a chart like yours on my profile with the size of my baby. thank you.:flower:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Awww....Ozzie, your scan pic is awesome! :baby:


----------



## JNA

14 weeks and 4 weeks. Im rounding out and up. People are starting to notice but its not quite a bump yet. Show me yours :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







14.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









13 (2).jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Maid Marian

Beautiful baby Ozzie! And congrats on getting moved forward!


----------



## Sooz

Sooz said:


> Oh yeah, biggest clue is when your back starts to curve as well, like yours is.
> This was mine last week, doing another tomorrow.
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1227.snc4/155975_1714816756898_1432575835_1875245_7028509_n.jpg

This is today's....DH was quite freaked out by it. :haha:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs711.snc4/63095_1725463263054_1432575835_1897396_7992773_n.jpg


----------



## Lois

Lovely scan and bump pics everyone!

Lx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi Ladies, 

I was reluctant to really post until after my 12 week scan. I had it today and the baby is doing well. We didn't hear the heartbeat, but we got to see it (which is all that matters!). We also saw that the baby likes to sleep with its hand on its face (my DH sleeps like that :haha:). So far so good!

Tomorrow I have my NT scan hopefully that goes well too!


----------



## Mustang_Love

JNA said:


> 14 weeks and 4 weeks. Im rounding out and up. People are starting to notice but its not quite a bump yet. Show me yours :thumbup:

Gorgeous bump JNA! That gives me so much hope that mine is not too far off. :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

Great pic Ozzi :)

Lovely bumps girls!!
x


----------



## squeal

Lovely pictures Ozzie and glad everything is okay with you MissMuffet.

I'm getting worried about my scan in case something is wrong, and even if everything is okay I think I am still going to worry about defects so I can't win.

I bought a doppler from Ebay the other day so hopefully that will arrive. Just ordered some gel too. Do you think Pre-seed would have the same kind of effect as the gel as I think the doppler will arrive before the gel does and I want to use it ASAP.


----------



## lumpy

Hey ladies:wave:
Its been ages since i've been on here so its taken me an hour to read all of the posts. Really glad that everyone is doing well.

Well I too had my scan yesterday and it was just amazing, baby was asleep at first but the sonographer proded me to wake s/he up! Then it rolled over onto its back and little arms and legs were waving! :happydance:

I blubbed like a baby! Unfortunately I don't have a scanner though so can't upload piccie for now :-(

Told our parents last night and they were super excited for us. Just got to tell brothers now!

Oohh Lois can you move my edd day forward to 13th June aswell please.

Thank you x


----------



## span

Great news on all the scans and liking the bump pics. I've got serious bump envy now! Surely I'll start getting a little bump soon? I'm quite tall though so possiblly why. I'm also desperate to start feeling some 'flutterings' - so far, whenever I think I can feel something, I end up farting so just wind! :wacko:
I can't stop peeing over the last few days - it's almost hourly in the day and 2-3 time overnight. Usually I don't need to pee a fraction of that! I'm assuming it's because things are getting pretty tight down there, especially as I haven't 'bumped' yet! :wacko:

2 weeks until my next midwife appointment and I'm still waiting for a date for my 20 week scan (should be early Jan). 

Getting a bit sad about the foods I'll be missing out on over christmas - all the big packs of pate, stilton and brie I keep seeing in the shops! :blush:


----------



## span

oooh and I'm an avocado now! :happydance:


----------



## MissMuffet08

I just came back from my NT scan and apparently because of my age I am at high risk for the baby to be born with down syndrome - I have a 3% chance of this happening. I now need to schedule an amnio which scares the heck out of me because of some of the complications that can happen. 

the good news is that when they did the ultrasound they decided that I was not 12 weeks 2 days, but rather 13 weeks 1 day. Therefore my new due date is June 13th. Also, the baby was a little jumping bean! The feet were kicking and the baby kept rolling over . The technician pressed on it to make turn over and the baby pushed its hand out where it was being pressed! That was funny. At least I got some really good pics of my little one


----------



## lollylou1

hey girls, i really struggle everytime to find this group im so thick lol i come looking for it and it take me half hour lol
well i had my scan i am now 12 weeks 1 day and my edd is 21st june 2010 i will add my scan pics now, they did the NT scan on me too, my measurements was 1.5 which i have no idea if high or low, they did my bloods too so shall just wait for results! 
looks like everyone doing really well, i feel bit more preg this past too days belly feels more rounded at the bottom, and bigger but still just looks like lots of fat lol
Lou
xxx

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/SAM_0091.jpg
babybugalugs number 2
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/SAM_0092.jpg

ETA sorry u can see my reflection in my scan i couldnt get scanner to work so took a pic on camera of the pic hahaha!


----------



## harocat

Just got home from my sonogram. I got to see the baby jump and wiggle its arms and legs, but for the most part it didn't want to move for the technician to measure everything. She told us its body measures at 11 weeks 3 days (exactly where I'm at), and its head is at 12 weeks. My next OB appointment is a week from today.

Guess I better get to buying more maternity stuff, but I'll have to rush to do it before I leave for Christmas. Fun times at the mall indeed.
 



Attached Files:







11w3d.JPG
File size: 46 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mustang_Love

I had another NT scan today. After about an hour, baby finally got in the correct position. Everything look great. Then I came home and gave my doppler a whirl and finally found the HB! So all and all a good day.:happydance:


----------



## cdntluvumore

Ozzieshunni said:


> For your entertainment :D
> 
> *Dear Tech Support,
> Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0...
> *

Haha love it:)


----------



## cdntluvumore

lollylou1 said:


> hey girls, i really struggle everytime to find this group im so thick lol i come looking for it and it take me half hour lol
> well i had my scan i am now 12 weeks 1 day and my edd is 21st june 2010 i will add my scan pics now, they did the NT scan on me too, my measurements was 1.5 which i have no idea if high or low, they did my bloods too so shall just wait for results!
> looks like everyone doing really well, i feel bit more preg this past too days belly feels more rounded at the bottom, and bigger but still just looks like lots of fat lol
> Lou
> xxx
> 
> https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/SAM_0091.jpg
> babybugalugs number 2
> https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/SAM_0092.jpg
> 
> ETA sorry u can see my reflection in my scan i couldnt get scanner to work so took a pic on camera of the pic hahaha!

Hey wow, great picture! What kind of machine was used for that? My picture looks terrible in comparison...

So are you wanting to find out the sex? I'm sure I see what it is! :)
Oh and if mine is a girl she's also going to be called Annabelle:) Pretty name!


----------



## cdntluvumore

Have any of you mothers used reusable diapers? I hate the massive waste caused by disposables and the ever-increasing mountains of them strewn about the place so am thinking of using these: https://www.earthbabies.co.za/index...ategory_id=18&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91
Though I've heard mixed reviews so far. One lady said she's used hers for 4 years, 2 kids and they're still fine though the velcro is starting to lose its grip. Another lady said they never get clean properly. I'm sure I could work around the cleaning thing (bleach and boil wash every few months!) but are there any other factors I should know about? I wouldn't use them for a newborn, but once past 1/2 months then I hope to give it a go. 
If I buy 24 of them (the recommended number) that'll cost £240 which is only about 2/3 months worth of diapers anyway so a lot to spend in one go but massive savings over time. 
I know it's early to be thinking about this but I'm just so excited I want to get everything NOW! :D


----------



## BritAcrossSea

lollylou1 said:


> hey girls, i really struggle everytime to find this group im so thick lol i come looking for it and it take me half hour lol

If you subscribe to the thread then you can view it quickly under the "Quick Links" tab. 

MissMuffet GL with the next test. I might be being a bit dim but a 3% chance sounds quite low. My results came back in numbers not percentage so have no idea what the "normal" % would be. How are you feeling about it all? 

Scan piccies are all lovely though :thumbup:.


----------



## cdntluvumore

MissMuffet08 said:


> I just came back from my NT scan and apparently because of my age I am at high risk for the baby to be born with down syndrome - I have a 3% chance of this happening. I now need to schedule an amnio which scares the heck out of me because of some of the complications that can happen.
> 
> the good news is that when they did the ultrasound they decided that I was not 12 weeks 2 days, but rather 13 weeks 1 day. Therefore my new due date is June 13th. Also, the baby was a little jumping bean! The feet were kicking and the baby kept rolling over . The technician pressed on it to make turn over and the baby pushed its hand out where it was being pressed! That was funny. At least I got some really good pics of my little one

Hey, I just want to say Please don't worry about going for the test even if it comes back positive - a friend of mine was told her son had downs and was severely affected, he'd have no chance of living a normal life and she should terminate. She decided not to and just trust that everything would be alright - and he came out perfect! He is able to do everything a normal 4 year old can do and is actually quite advanced for his age. I'm not saying results are always wrong or that doctors don't know what they're talking about - clearly they do! But mistakes can happen so it's really not good to worry unnecessarily. I'll pray your little bean is fit and healthy and there will be absolutely no complications!


----------



## cdntluvumore

Oh and the whole pushing thing is so cool!! Can you feel it at all?
When my sister went for a scan apparently her boy cupped his hands round his face and had a good look at them looking at him:) haha soo cute!


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm so jealous of everyone's beautiful scan pictures! I still have another week until I get mine! I can't wait to see our little bean moving around :happydance:. Last time I saw him/her (at 8+5 weeks) he/she only had limb buds but was still waving them around. So wonderful! 

I thought I was in the clear as far as MS goes as I've been feeling better from weeks 9-10 but this week it seems to have come back with a vengeance. The 24/7 queasiness is back :sick: as well as terrible headaches. I'll be 12 weeks on Sunday and according to my baby book my symptoms are supposed to be fading :haha:. I hope they start to go away soon!


----------



## squeal

I have a week to wait too :(

My doppler arrived this morning and I've been able to hear the HB which is fantastic, it's really reassured me.

Does anyone ever feel sharp pains in their vagina? I'm getting these atm, not sure if it's due to having sex last night or not though.


----------



## LadyofRohan

squeal said:


> I have a week to wait too :(
> 
> My doppler arrived this morning and I've been able to hear the HB which is fantastic, it's really reassured me.
> 
> *Does anyone ever feel sharp pains in their vagina? I'm getting these atm, not sure if it's due to having sex last night or not though.*


I get these occassionally, I read it's because there's extra blood flow to that area and it can cause pain.


----------



## MissMuffet08

cdntluvumore said:


> MissMuffet08 said:
> 
> 
> I just came back from my NT scan and apparently because of my age I am at high risk for the baby to be born with down syndrome - I have a 3% chance of this happening. I now need to schedule an amnio which scares the heck out of me because of some of the complications that can happen.
> 
> the good news is that when they did the ultrasound they decided that I was not 12 weeks 2 days, but rather 13 weeks 1 day. Therefore my new due date is June 13th. Also, the baby was a little jumping bean! The feet were kicking and the baby kept rolling over . The technician pressed on it to make turn over and the baby pushed its hand out where it was being pressed! That was funny. At least I got some really good pics of my little one
> 
> Hey, I just want to say Please don't worry about going for the test even if it comes back positive - a friend of mine was told her son had downs and was severely affected, he'd have no chance of living a normal life and she should terminate. She decided not to and just trust that everything would be alright - and he came out perfect! He is able to do everything a normal 4 year old can do and is actually quite advanced for his age. I'm not saying results are always wrong or that doctors don't know what they're talking about - clearly they do! But mistakes can happen so it's really not good to worry unnecessarily. I'll pray your little bean is fit and healthy and there will be absolutely no complications!Click to expand...

Thanks for the reassuring message cdntluvumore. I did go ahead and schedule my amnio for January 6th. That way, I won't continue to stress during the rest of the pregnancy. Though, no matter what I am trusting God that everything will be ok :thumbup: Thank you for your prayers as well :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

MissMuffet08 said:


> cdntluvumore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMuffet08 said:
> 
> 
> I just came back from my NT scan and apparently because of my age I am at high risk for the baby to be born with down syndrome - I have a 3% chance of this happening. I now need to schedule an amnio which scares the heck out of me because of some of the complications that can happen.
> 
> the good news is that when they did the ultrasound they decided that I was not 12 weeks 2 days, but rather 13 weeks 1 day. Therefore my new due date is June 13th. Also, the baby was a little jumping bean! The feet were kicking and the baby kept rolling over . The technician pressed on it to make turn over and the baby pushed its hand out where it was being pressed! That was funny. At least I got some really good pics of my little one
> 
> Hey, I just want to say Please don't worry about going for the test even if it comes back positive - a friend of mine was told her son had downs and was severely affected, he'd have no chance of living a normal life and she should terminate. She decided not to and just trust that everything would be alright - and he came out perfect! He is able to do everything a normal 4 year old can do and is actually quite advanced for his age. I'm not saying results are always wrong or that doctors don't know what they're talking about - clearly they do! But mistakes can happen so it's really not good to worry unnecessarily. I'll pray your little bean is fit and healthy and there will be absolutely no complications!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reassuring message cdntluvumore. I did go ahead and schedule my amnio for January 6th. That way, I won't continue to stress during the rest of the pregnancy. Though, no matter what I am trusting God that everything will be ok :thumbup: Thank you for your prayers as well :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope everything works out for you. :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Missmuffet, I really do wish you all the best :hugs:. 

Sooz I can't believe your baby's the size of an orange! Sorry but every week I pester my DH by what fruit our's is and normally whichever it is he ends up having it everyday for his packup at work :haha:. I think we're to have a lemon come Saturday so I doubt he'll have that though. Maybe I'll get some lemon yoghurts or lemon slices instead.


----------



## Debbie_23

I bought my first baby outfit yesterday :happydance: , have it hanging in my bedroom so can look at it every day to remind me whats coming, could not help myself. Going to hold off buying any more until after I find out the sex. Have a gender scan on 19 December, will only be 15+4 but they said they would see what they can see and I can go back a couple of weeks later to get it confirmed. Here is a pic of the little baby grow, I forgot how tiny my son used to be! Although I did go straight for 0-3 months instead on new baby size as new baby only went up to 10lb and 58cm and my son was 9lb6 and 61cm at birth so no new baby fitted him so not going to waste my money on it this time around.
 



Attached Files:







babygrow.JPG
File size: 71.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cdntluvumore

Aaahh Debbie that is so flippin cute! I love it:)
Friends of ours were so excited they sent us an outfit 2 weeks ago - even I've been able to hold out longer! haha:)
I can't believe your first child was over 9lb. I was 6lb something and my brother was only 8. I hear they only get bigger from there!
You must be a trooper...


----------



## cdntluvumore

Does anyone else get intense shooting pains in both sides of ovaries? uterus? when coughing? Really hurts! Is a little better when I lean over but is still quite painful!
I had an asthma attack last Friday that was so bad I ended up in hospital. Despite my efforts to recover quickly they still gave me a dozen different drugs. Praying that's had no negative effect on the baby! No pain before that time but hopefully it's just coincidence...


----------



## Debbie_23

I know I don't get how my son was so big, I was 7lb3 and my brother 8lb3 so and my oh was 7lb11 and he was a 2nd baby so not sure how I ended up with a 9lb6 baby lol. He didn't even look chubby he was just so long and again none of us are that tall. I did crave milk though and drank so much of it so this could be why he was so big.


----------



## Gwizz

Sorry hun cant help u on pain although it has happened twice when i sneeze for a brief secong :hugs:

Got my doppler today and heard hb for first time!!!! 1st scan on 17th - seem to be only one left who hasnt heard or seen bubs till today lol

:hugs: girls

x


----------



## span

Miss Muffet - good luck with the amnio. Don't forget that it's still very likely everything will be fine! :hugs:

Feeling a bit tired today. Had the work christmas meal last night and didn't get home until 1.30am - and this was after getting up fpr work that morning at 5.45am! Thankfully I booked off today as knew it would be a long day yesterday. Just been watching horseracing on tv (love jump racing) and about to watch Twilight Eclipse (love the eclipse saga! :shrug: )
Disappointingly I have thown up the last 2 mornings. Yesterday was while in the middle of crossing a BUSY road near work (Cromwell Road - where natural history museum etc are) which was my most public performance yet. Today was probably because I got up so late then couldn't decide what I fancied eating so my stomach rebelled at the delay! :cry:

I am FINALLY starting to get a bump, though I just feel fat! :wacko: Definately a bump starting to take shape though and it seemed to appear in a day! :shrug: 
Posted pics of 14 weeks and 16 weeks, 5days.
I apologise for the FILTHY mirror in the 1st pic *hangs head in shame* My housework has really gone to pot and hubby is getting even worse than me! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







bump 14w.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7









bump 16w3d.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gwizz

Cute bump span :) Hey dont worry about the mirror mine is also bad lol!


----------



## Sooz

Span my mirror is always covered in toothpaste even though I clean it every week. I think I'll have to clean it on bump day each week just to prove it.

Finally got post today as snow is thawing and my Downs results, which were posted on 26th November (!), have come back as low risk and everything else is clear. We don't get an exact figure in my area if your low risk, so just know it is less risk than 1:150.


----------



## Gwizz

Brilliant news sooz :)

x


----------



## Sooz

BritAcrossSea said:


> Sooz I can't believe your baby's the size of an orange! Sorry but every week I pester my DH by what fruit our's is and normally whichever it is he ends up having it everyday for his packup at work :haha:. I think we're to have a lemon come Saturday so I doubt he'll have that though. Maybe I'll get some lemon yoghurts or lemon slices instead.

Lol that's cute! I have no idea what a 'naval' orange is though, I assume it isn't a tummy dwelling fruit. :haha:

Avocado tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## span

Great news sooz about the nuchal results! I love Mondays as they're the day I change fruit/veg and get my baby centre weekly emails. I love telling people 'it's an avocado' etc and showing my emails to the girls at work. :thumbup:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Sooz said:


> Span my mirror is always covered in toothpaste even though I clean it every week. I think I'll have to clean it on bump day each week just to prove it.
> 
> Finally got post today as snow is thawing and my Downs results, which were posted on 26th November (!), have come back as low risk and everything else is clear. We don't get an exact figure in my area if your low risk, so just know it is less risk than 1:150.

:thumbup: Glad to hear your news!!


----------



## squeal

Just a quick question, when you have your scan, do they look for things like spina bifida and if they were to notice an abnormality would they say so there and then?


----------



## Mustang_Love

squeal said:


> Just a quick question, when you have your scan, do they look for things like spina bifida and if they were to notice an abnormality would they say so there and then?

The ultrasound tech wouldn't tell me anything either way. She said they had to wait and get blood test results. I was under the impression that any spinal abnormalities could be found from the test, but I am really not 100% sure. :shrug:


----------



## Sooz

The tests at 12 weeks are for more than just Downs Syndrome, they look for other trisonomy abnormalities and also Spina Bifida plus any signs the baby isn't developing as it should. 

The US technicians are not usually allowed to discuss their findings with you but if anything is picked up you would be informed once the results were in.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Sooz - great news on your results! 
Squeal - in the states they now offer what they call an NT test here to test for the chromosome abnormalities. First they do a blood draw and that in addition to the NT gets you your results. It is just a screening though to let you know if there is a risk or not and not a diagnostic test (which would confirm whether or not there was a problem with the baby.)

AFM - I am excited that in 3 days I will officially be in my 2nd Trimester! WOOHOO!!!! What is the fruit for week 14? 

Don't remember who asked, but I googled naval orange LOL "A navel orange is a special type of orange which has a little surprise inside once it is peeled: a partially formed undeveloped fruit like a conjoined twin, located at the blossom end of the fruit. From the outside, the blossom end is reminiscent of a human navel, leading to the common name of &#8220;navel orange.&#8221; 

Yes - when I sneeze, I get some pain, and unfortunately, I think I am getting a cold :-(


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ok so wait...i was doing some research and apparently 2nd trimester starts at 13 weeks so YAY. I am already in my 2nd trimester! Can someone please confirm this information? I don't want to dance a jig if ain't true LOL.


----------



## mgarate04

Well i have read in books that second trimester starts on your 13 weeks too but on here its 14 weeks ? well either way congrats ! AHH this morning i woke up with my back in so much pain like i pulled my muscle out..it left after i switched positions of sleeping..and i started gettin cramps today..im 13 weeks now so is this normal ? and FINALLY the morning sickness is basically gone now ! so happyyyy :D


----------



## MissMuffet08

Well, I will change my status to 2nd trimester on Monday just to be safe . I have lots of back and hip pain when I sleep. In fact when I get up (the numerous times in the middle of the night) to go the bathroom, it is almost as though I have thrown my lower back out. I also have had some cramping...though they are more twinge like feeling. 

Lucky that your MS is gone. I am still feeling it :-(


----------



## mgarate04

Yeah ill wait for sunday to be on second trimester too :) and do you know why this back pain happens ?? i still dry heave maybe once a day but i can actually eat now.is anyone starting to show yet ?


----------



## Sooz

Week 14 is a lemon but your already in second tri!

I've gone 24 hours without a sickness tablet and so far so good, hopefully on the road to being a normal functional human being again. :D


----------



## claire-lou

Yay for no sickness tablets sooz


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I am just going off the books which say your in the second trimester when your in your 13th week. But we will be telling everyone when I am 12 weeks.

:thumbup:


----------



## JNA

trimester are different depending on which country your in

I couldnt wait till 14 so I went over at 13.3 lol


----------



## Sofiekirsten

woohoo! 

5 more days until my 12 week scan!

:happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

just wondering how everyone appetite is doing?
my sikness has by tonnes and tonnes eases but i still dont feel hungry for much today i had a turkey salad roll with bag of crisps and that was it, then i just ate big choc bar cos it was there not cos i was hungry! was just wondering if my appetite should have picked up by now?
Lou
xxx


----------



## span

I wouldn't worry too much. My appetite has improved tonnes over the last few weeks but I'm still not back to my pre pregnancy face stuffing! 
I've nearly got back to my pre pregnancy weight which is nice but I've become a picky eater, especially when I'm tired and my MS resurfaces. :wacko:
STILL waiting to get back to being a chocaholic - in fact fruit seems to be my thing at the moment! (not a bad thing I guess!)


----------



## Mustang_Love

lollylou1 said:


> just wondering how everyone appetite is doing?
> my sikness has by tonnes and tonnes eases but i still dont feel hungry for much today i had a turkey salad roll with bag of crisps and that was it, then i just ate big choc bar cos it was there not cos i was hungry! was just wondering if my appetite should have picked up by now?
> Lou
> xxx

I'm not sure what is normal but my appetite is out of control. Need to eat about every 30 mins or so. It's a bit of a pain actually.


----------



## JNA

Ha im still always hungry but I think its because lo eats all my food. Im 1 pound lighter than pre pregnancy and I hardly had any ms. I have a dr appointment wed. if I dont get snowed in. Fingers crossed that my hemoglobin levels are up bc the meds they gave me are disgusting.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I feel a bit like an eating machine, all throughout so far I've had no problems with eating. Span I'm a bit like you though 'cos I'm loving my fruit. This week it's oranges (the big ones), mmmm. In fact I'm going to be having one for my brekkie this morning. Last week I just kept eating cherries but of course it's not just the good fruit that I've been eating, especially this time of year when there's just so much fabulous food in the shops. I have noticed though that chocolate doesn't seem to be my weakness atm, which it was before. I keep waiting to fancy a Terry's chocolate orange 'cos it's so Christmasy but I'm just not feeling it yet. Perhaps I will soon.


----------



## claire-lou

I too am a munching machine anything and everything


----------



## KerryGold

My appetite has recovered. I lost half a stone early on and am now the heaviest I have ever been. I'm eating fairly normally now but am still really picky and don't know what I'll want to eat at any time. If I don't eat I feel bad but when I do feel bad I can hardly eat! :dohh:

xXx


----------



## Sooz

My appetite recovered around 14 weeks and I've eaten what I've wanted (within reason) ever since as I have half a stone to regain. Will find out Wednesday how I'm doing weight wise, as i refuse to own a set of scales.


----------



## Maid Marian

Hi ladies, haven't been here for a while, since my dates got moved back at the early scan, but i just have to tell you all cos I'm soooo excited, I finally have my 12 week scan date through! 22nd December, so with some luck I might get moved forward a wee bit again and be a June Bud! :flower:


----------



## Sooz

Aww Just in time for Christmas! :D


----------



## Maid Marian

Sooz said:


> Aww Just in time for Christmas! :D

Yep, I'm so glad, as we're planning on telling my mum and family just before christmas, so I was worrying what we'd do if we didn't get the scan!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Totally meant to be getting that scan before Christmas. That'll be a lovely Christmas prezzie for everyone.


----------



## cdntluvumore

I've decided to go for my 12 week scan a week late as I only had 8 week scan 2 weeks ago! Also in time for Christmas and will hopefully have a little more to show people:)
Am quite excited I've found a place not too far from here that does a 3D scan for £18!! Definitely going to take advantage of that:D


----------



## Gwizz

cdntluvumore said:


> I've decided to go for my 12 week scan a week late as I only had 8 week scan 2 weeks ago! Also in time for Christmas and will hopefully have a little more to show people:)
> Am quite excited I've found a place not too far from here that does a 3D scan for £18!! Definitely going to take advantage of that:D

Thats cheap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claire-lou

cdntluvumore said:


> I've decided to go for my 12 week scan a week late as I only had 8 week scan 2 weeks ago! Also in time for Christmas and will hopefully have a little more to show people:)
> Am quite excited I've found a place not too far from here that does a 3D scan for £18!! Definitely going to take advantage of that:D

That's really cheap, ours was 99 pound last time and that was at a discount cos it was midweek


----------



## span

Did a naughty today at work and got one of my collegues to run the ultrasound over me. :blush: She doesn't really have the experience of the other vets so didn't get to see the whole baby in one go but that may have been a good thing in case we saw something obvious to suggest a boy! (staying team yellow)
Didn't bother printing off any pics as just wanted a quick 2 minute look. Baby started off with its back to us (as far as we could tell) then I wriggled around a bit and it started punching and kicking like crazy. Fiesty little devil! :happydance:

Finally got my 20 week scan date - after chasing it up and finding out they'd sent the letter to an address I lived at about 14 years ago!!! (despite the fact that previous letters have all come to my current address :shrug: )
13th Jan is the date - even though I'll be 21w3d. 

My vomiting/nausea seems to have resurfaced again - I've now thrown up in 3 of the last 6 days. Last night was the worst. Went to a pub just up the road for my triathlon club christmas get-together. Had a couple of soft drinks and a bit of hot buffet food and felt fine if a little full. 
Just after we left at 10pm I started belching then threw up 4 times along the high street including outside a restaurant (luckily it had high windows!) and next to a nightclub with bouncers at the door. I was so mortified I started crying.:cry:
Luckily DH was with me and he kept telling everyone "she's not pissed, she's pregnant" which made me feel a little better. :blush:

Hope you guys are all going ok. I keep looking at the December dreamers thread at all the new and imminent mummys - can't wait until it's our turn! :happydance:

Oooh and I'm an onion now! :thumbup:


----------



## KerryGold

:haha: Span!

Even though it's mean, I'm glad you're throwing up too as it means it's not just me! :shrug:

Luckily, I haven't done it in public yet and if it was me, I'd be glad hubby said what he did! :rofl:

:hugs: xXx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Span and Kerry - Sorry to hear that you are still or once again having MS
Rose, Brit, and Cdntluvumore -that will be a lovely Christmas present.

Well now that I am 14 weeks just about everyone knows about the pregnancy. I have been sick with horrible cold the past few days and haven't felt like doing ANYTHING. Saturday I could hardly breathe and I did end up taking some sudafed, but it didn't seem to work too well. I havent done any Christmas shopping and DH's birthday is Sunday and we are having a party for him on Saturday. I hope I am up for it. 

I like all the pictures of the baby bumps. I have a bump, but it still just bloat I think. I am ready for it to be really baby bump :-(


----------



## JNA

Got to see baby and hear his heart-beating such a wonderful feeling! Anyway I told the tech I didnt want to know the sex but now im starting to change my mind. I have another scan scheduled for the 12th of Jan. I want to start shopping but then again I want to be surprised when I have lo. This is flipping hard.


----------



## Gwizz

yay for seeing baby tho!!!

x


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> Got to see baby and hear his heart-beating such a wonderful feeling! Anyway I told the tech I didnt want to know the sex but now im starting to change my mind. I have another scan scheduled for the 12th of Jan. I want to start shopping but then again I want to be surprised when I have lo. This is flipping hard.

Glad all went well. :happydance:

I had my 16 wk MW appointment today and my urine is 100% clear of ketones now! Unfortunately my BP is even lower than it was so my dizzy spells are here to stay for the duration. As MW said though, it could be worse and it could be high.

She also found Leechling straight away on the doppler so I know I have 100% been listening to the right sound now. He was kicking at it and very active according to her. :cloud9:


----------



## Gwizz

Am I the last June mummy to have a scan ? its this friday!

I havent had any early or reassurance scans at all lol!

Looking at tickers mummies will be having their sexing scans soon lmao!!!!

x


----------



## Sooz

Gwizz said:


> Am I the last June mummy to have a scan ? its this friday!
> 
> I havent had any early or reassurance scans at all lol!
> 
> Looking at tickers mummies will be having their sexing scans soon lmao!!!!
> 
> x

Bless you, I don't know how you've been able to wait this long! I would have caved and gone private by now. :haha:

My 20 week scan is 4th Jan!


----------



## JNA

Sooz said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Got to see baby and hear his heart-beating such a wonderful feeling! Anyway I told the tech I didnt want to know the sex but now im starting to change my mind. I have another scan scheduled for the 12th of Jan. I want to start shopping but then again I want to be surprised when I have lo. This is flipping hard.
> 
> Glad all went well. :happydance:
> 
> I had my 16 wk MW appointment today and my urine is 100% clear of ketones now! Unfortunately my BP is even lower than it was so my dizzy spells are here to stay for the duration. As MW said though, it could be worse and it could be high.
> 
> She also found Leechling straight away on the doppler so I know I have 100% been listening to the right sound now. He was kicking at it and very active according to her. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Isn't it the best thing hearing lo's heartbeat. Congrats on no keytones!!! I have gained 6 pounds since my last appointment. I was unable to urinate because I was running late due to ice/snow and had to go before I got to the dr this morning :wacko:. They said I should be fine due to the weight gain.

I really dont know anything about BP but I hope it regulates! Have you felt lo moving yet?


----------



## MissMuffet08

Is anyone else having problems eating? I don't know if it is because I am sick with a cold or what, but I haven't really wanted anything to eat and when I do eat, I take little nibbles and than I am full or find out that I didn't really want to eat what I was eating. Nothing sounds good time right now. I am thinking it is the cold.


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Got to see baby and hear his heart-beating such a wonderful feeling! Anyway I told the tech I didnt want to know the sex but now im starting to change my mind. I have another scan scheduled for the 12th of Jan. I want to start shopping but then again I want to be surprised when I have lo. This is flipping hard.
> 
> Glad all went well. :happydance:
> 
> I had my 16 wk MW appointment today and my urine is 100% clear of ketones now! Unfortunately my BP is even lower than it was so my dizzy spells are here to stay for the duration. As MW said though, it could be worse and it could be high.
> 
> She also found Leechling straight away on the doppler so I know I have 100% been listening to the right sound now. He was kicking at it and very active according to her. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it the best thing hearing lo's heartbeat. Congrats on no keytones!!! I have gained 6 pounds since my last appointment. I was unable to urinate because I was running late due to ice/snow and had to go before I got to the dr this morning :wacko:. They said I should be fine due to the weight gain.
> 
> I really dont know anything about BP but I hope it regulates! Have you felt lo moving yet?Click to expand...


The MW seemed disappointed we were not more awe struck so I had to come clean and tell her we had been listening at home since 12 weeks. :blush:

I'm getting low down muscle twitches and scratching sensations which may be the start of movement acocrding to some ladies on here and the MW, but nothing concrete yet. :flower:


----------



## harocat

MissMuffet08 said:


> Is anyone else having problems eating? I don't know if it is because I am sick with a cold or what, but I haven't really wanted anything to eat and when I do eat, I take little nibbles and than I am full or find out that I didn't really want to eat what I was eating. Nothing sounds good time right now. I am thinking it is the cold.

My appetite has gone off and on this week. One day nothing sounds good, the next day I want to eat everything. 

I went to the doctor this afternoon and so far all my blood tests and other stats are fine. I lost a couple of pounds, but the doctor said it happens sometimes when women start eating healthier (I was overweight to begin with anyways). She got a heartbeat on the doppler but wasn't able to fully time it as the baby was being stubborn and wanted to hide. :haha:

I noticed my ticker says second trimester, but aren't I still in the first trimester? When do I actually change over to second?


----------



## Gwizz

Sooz said:


> Gwizz said:
> 
> 
> Am I the last June mummy to have a scan ? its this friday!
> 
> I havent had any early or reassurance scans at all lol!
> 
> Looking at tickers mummies will be having their sexing scans soon lmao!!!!
> 
> x
> 
> Bless you, I don't know how you've been able to wait this long! I would have caved and gone private by now. :haha:
> 
> My 20 week scan is 4th Jan!Click to expand...

Wow 20 week!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol jesus 

good luck hun!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Gwizz said:


> Am I the last June mummy to have a scan ? its this friday!
> 
> I havent had any early or reassurance scans at all lol!
> 
> Looking at tickers mummies will be having their sexing scans soon lmao!!!!
> 
> x

Although my early scan put me back a week, the hospital's still counting me as a week ahead, so now I am 12 weeks 6 days ... and my 12 week scan isn't till 22nd December (13 weeks 6 days), so I might be the last June mummy (If I am a June mummy .. we'll have to wait and see..) to get my scan!! Apparently the hospital here is really really stretched.


----------



## Gwizz

Rose_W said:


> Gwizz said:
> 
> 
> Am I the last June mummy to have a scan ? its this friday!
> 
> I havent had any early or reassurance scans at all lol!
> 
> Looking at tickers mummies will be having their sexing scans soon lmao!!!!
> 
> x
> 
> Although my early scan put me back a week, the hospital's still counting me as a week ahead, so now I am 12 weeks 6 days ... and my 12 week scan isn't till 22nd December (13 weeks 6 days), so I might be the last June mummy (If I am a June mummy .. we'll have to wait and see..) to get my scan!! Apparently the hospital here is really really stretched.Click to expand...

:hugs: at least u had an early one :thumbup: hope they get their bums into gear and get one sorted for you asap!

x


----------



## Maid Marian

Gwizz said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwizz said:
> 
> 
> Am I the last June mummy to have a scan ? its this friday!
> 
> I havent had any early or reassurance scans at all lol!
> 
> Looking at tickers mummies will be having their sexing scans soon lmao!!!!
> 
> x
> 
> Although my early scan put me back a week, the hospital's still counting me as a week ahead, so now I am 12 weeks 6 days ... and my 12 week scan isn't till 22nd December (13 weeks 6 days), so I might be the last June mummy (If I am a June mummy .. we'll have to wait and see..) to get my scan!! Apparently the hospital here is really really stretched.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: at least u had an early one :thumbup: hope they get their bums into gear and get one sorted for you asap!
> 
> xClick to expand...

True, but I was pulling my hair out until I finally got the scan date ... we're planning on telling family over christmas, and I didn't know what I'd have done if we didn't get the scan!


----------



## Gwizz

Bet your family will be super excited hun :D !!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## mommytoTandE

Hi!!! Can you add me to the list. Going by EDD of June 9... Even though seems to have moved up a few days but they aren't changing it. THanks!

My level II scan in Jan 28 - will be 22 weeks! I can't wait to find out blue or pink. 

Have a feeling it is team blue as I can not eat sweets!


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: hiya!!!


----------



## JNA

So I felt baby move last night. He was going crazy bouncing from side to side doing flips and what not. Please tell me its normal to go from thinking baby is gas to full out wow thats a kick in a weeks time. It really scared me last night being awakened by movement. Normal? or call Dr?


----------



## lumpy

I had my second mw appoint this morning. We got lots sorted this time. I have my 20 week scan booked for 28th Jan and she also booked me in for my antenatel classes in April too! 
Plus I got to hear babys heatbeat for the first time on the doppler. It was only for a few seconds as it wriggled away (baby is still low down and nestled behind my pubic bone still so she had to press down hard to find it!). Was good to hear it though as i've felt really poorly with a nasty cold virus for the past 2 weeks so its good to know that baby is still snuggled in there!


----------



## lumpy

JNA said:


> So I felt baby move last night. He was going crazy bouncing from side to side doing flips and what not. Please tell me its normal to go from thinking baby is gas to full out wow thats a kick in a weeks time. It really scared me last night being awakened by movement. Normal? or call Dr?

Hey hon,

Sorry I can't really help you with that because i'm still waiting to feel my baby move for the first time. I should think it is fine though and its just that you notice it more now that you are aware of it! You've got a little wriggler in there!


----------



## Sooz

jna I'm being kicked in the pubic bone today. at the beginning of the week it was just a weird scratchy feeling. x


----------



## JNA

Thanks ladies. I was kind of scared because it seem early to me. I have been trying to get lo to move this morning and nothing. Seems like he only parties when im sleep (yay for me)

Sooz congrats on feeling lo!!!

Lumpy congrats on getting all your dates set and getting over you sickness. Jan will be an awesome month for us June buds


----------



## Ashley2189

Gwizz said:


> Am I the last June mummy to have a scan ? its this friday!
> 
> I havent had any early or reassurance scans at all lol!
> 
> Looking at tickers mummies will be having their sexing scans soon lmao!!!!
> 
> x

you're def not the last! i had a bit of an early one around 9 weeks so i don't have mine until dec 29 where i'll be 14 weeks! i'm hoping they set me ahead a bit as i was set back 5 days at my first scan.


----------



## Maid Marian

Ashley2189 said:


> i'm hoping they set me ahead a bit as i was set back 5 days at my first scan.

Ditto .. I was put back 8 days at my first scan, and if they put me back anymore at the next one, I'm going to cry! :wacko:


----------



## span

I'm also feeling increasing movements only days after feeling the 1st flutters.
I was sitting down on the tube this morning happily reading my book when I felt what can only have been a little kick. It stopped me reading straight away and I felt quite emotional. :cloud9: Maybe little-un was protesting at my ever-tightening jeans digging into my belly? :shrug:
Can't wait until my next scan on the 13th. :happydance:

Popped into mothercare for the first time yesterday on my way home and nearly bought my 1st babygrow - decided in the end to hold off and treat myself (well baby actually! :dohh: ) after the scan. 

Good luck with the upcoming scans. :hugs:


----------



## Mustang_Love

JNA said:


> So I felt baby move last night. He was going crazy bouncing from side to side doing flips and what not. Please tell me its normal to go from thinking baby is gas to full out wow thats a kick in a weeks time. It really scared me last night being awakened by movement. Normal? or call Dr?

Oh my gosh.....that is awesome! Congrats :happydance: Is this your first? I am so excited to feel LO move but everyone keeps telling me since it is my first and I'm on the heavy side, it won't be for quite a while. :dohh: I would LOVE if it happened next week.

If it concerns you, maybe you should call the doctor. Although I'm not sure what is considered "normal" :shrug:


----------



## JNA

This is my first and im a "big" girl and it was definitely baby I was feeling because when I laid down for a nap earlier he started wiggling around again


----------



## Mustang_Love

JNA said:


> This is my first and im a "big" girl and it was definitely baby I was feeling because when I laid down for a nap earlier he started wiggling around again

:happydance:I'm so excited now! Thank you!


----------



## CucciCoo

span you've done well to resist buying anything so far. I've bought 3 sleepsuits and a babygrow (not sure what the difference is :haha:).

What did the early movements feel like? Last night I was feeling some twinges, hard to describe. I suppose the feel muscular, like cramps but only last about a second each. Not sure if its that or stretching. :shrug:


----------



## Lois

I'd say the early movements feel like when your eye twitches, but in your lower abdomen obviously. Others have described it as being like little bubbles popping.

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

Yes I agree like a twitch and then a pop


----------



## Sooz

I get twinges low down in my pelvis, normally 2-3 back to back and then they stop.


----------



## Gwizz

Hey girls - My first scan today!!!

Everything is A-OK!

Can u move me to 19th June please :thumbup:

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Baby%202/IMG_0558.jpg


----------



## Sooz

Glad all was well Gwizz :cloud9:


----------



## CucciCoo

Awww you can even see the ickle toes :cloud9:


----------



## Gwizz

CucciCoo said:


> Awww you can even see the ickle toes :cloud9:

I know :cloud9: I got another of little hands too :D
xxx


----------



## Lois

Great picture Gwizz, congratulations!

Lx


----------



## lumpy

That picture is amazing Gwizz. Little toes! They are so tiny! Yay x :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

ty :D


----------



## squeal

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything was fine as far as I am aware. The baby measured exactly the same as what I thought I was, so I am 13 weeks today and into the second trimester!!

I have to go back next week though as they were unable to measure the fluid behind the baby's next as he/she wouldn't get off his/her bottom!

Anyone else have a not very active baby? Could this be a bad thing or could the fact that I was very hungry have had an affect on his/her energy levels? I don't know whether to be worried or not.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Had my 12 week scan today and everything looked great! The baby was moving and stretching and somersaulting the whole time, which was frustrating the technician because it took her awhile to get a decent picture and measurement! :haha:


----------



## span

Congratulations on the scans guys. Loving the foot Gwizz - my pics only showed head and torso, though we saw all the feet and hands during the scan.
Squeal - I wouldn't worry about your baby being lazy. Mine was at my scan - the sonographer had to have a good old wiggle with the probe to get the bugger to move. It really scared me but she said at the end there was nothing to worry about. (wish she's said that during the scan as I was in a bit of a panic!!)

I gave in today with the baby stuff buying. Popped to Westfields after work this afternoon with a friend from work to get a couple of christmas pressies. Got a little double pack of short sleaved suits from Mamas & Papas. They are SO sweet - one of them says 'Welome to the world'. :kiss:

Also got 2 pairs of maternity jeans, a 3-pack of cheapo bump bands and a LOVELY jacket (not maternity) that spoke to me as soon as I walked into New Look! :happydance: 
I only ended up buying one actual christmas present. :blush::dohh:

Very tired now. Hubby out so dinner, bath and bed. Got a 3 day weekend which is nice. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1st clothes.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## squeal

Aww they are cute. I daren't buy anything yet.

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a lazy baby! Did you have the fluid at the back of the neck measured?

Here's my pictures:

The first the baby wasn't in a good position to measure it, so I had to walk around for half an hour or so then when I went back he/she had changed position but it still wasn't good enough, I don't have a clue what the woman wanted !!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0285.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0284.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KerryGold

Ours basically slept the whole way through our scan!

Rumour has it that babies who sleep through both scans are good sleepers when they arrive! :haha: :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## span

Aw cool pics. She did manage to get a measurement luckily, though there didn't seem to be much of a difference in position before and after the probe wiggle so I don't know how they decide! My measurement was 1.5mm (at 14 weeks).

I actually felt like a fraud when I went into the baby shop! Maybe I'll have to have a big bump before I feel like I fit in! :blush: :haha:
Buying the 1st items of clothing has sent my mum into even more of a frenzy of excitement! :wacko:


----------



## squeal

KerryGold said:


> Ours basically slept the whole way through our scan!
> 
> Rumour has it that babies who sleep through both scans are good sleepers when they arrive! :haha: :thumbup:
> 
> xXx

I'm liking that theory because I like my sleep too!

Span, I know how you feel, I feel so paranoid about walking into baby shops, (a) because I have no bump (although I could be buying for someone else) and (b) if I had a bump, due to looking young even though I'm 21, people will think I am a teenager, not that anything is wrong with that, but some people look down on you. So either way, I'm not going to win!


----------



## Ashley2189

I can't wait until I have my scan!! Bout another week and a half. =/


----------



## Mustang_Love

Love the scan pics ladies! And I had to go back for my 12 week because baby was so lazy. Even the second time it took forever to get the shot they needed. I hope this does me a good sleeper once LO is here.

My gender scan has been scheduled for January 27th. Soooooo excited!!:happydance:


----------



## Sooz

I'm hoping the fact Leechling doesn't kick me when I'm laying down means he'll have a decent sleeping pattern. :haha:

I also feel like a total fraud in baby shops. I swear I blush and everything. I hear my MIL has started buying stuff now.


----------



## span

Got my email through today with details of the place I've reserved on my local NCT ante natal classes. Glad that hubby has given the go-ahead for it. From what I've read not only are the classes very good but the friends you make on the courses prove invaluable when you're stuck at home with baby while everyone else is at work. :baby:

We were planning on going to the London Dungeons today as hubby got hold of some free tickets but with the snow coming down heavily we've had to give it a miss. It's bad enough battling with poor train services when you've had to commute to work - there's no way I'm gonna do it through choice! :nope:

Think I might make my 1st snowman for years on the terrace later. I really am feeling quite perky today! :happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

i had my booking in appointment today, all went fine, im under consultant care due to high bmi and the higher risk of GD as i had lots of signs and symptoms last preg but had baby before they got to do the relevant checks on me!
i asked to get booked onto a brestfeeding course as last preg i felt very unsupported with regards to feeding and i didnt manage to do it through lack of help!
im still not finding heartbeat on doppler which keeps worrying me but i can hear lots of swooshing so hoping everything is ok in there, will give it another go tonight!
Lou
xxx


----------



## squeal

I wouldn't worry too much if you can't find it, it can take me ages sometimes and even then I can maybe hear it for 10-20 seconds if I am lucky before he/she swims away and then I'm back to trying to find it for ages again so it's not easy!


----------



## Gwizz

Squeal our measurement was 1.4 @ 13.5 weeks - sonographer said it was all ok :D

x


----------



## lollylou1

my measurement was 1.5 at 12 weeks which i think is fine just still awaiting the blood results to go with it

Lou
xxx


----------



## squeal

Thanks ladies. At least if they managed to get the measurements next week I will have something to compare mine to and know whether it's okay or not. I hope they manage to get them.


----------



## Sooz

ours was 1.2 at 12 plus 4. x


----------



## span

Finally made our snowman! Of course we had a bit of a snowball fight too but it's all part of the fun. :haha:
Hubby and I were both a bit tetchy with each other yesterday but a good old talk last night has sorted it all out (he is having a period of feeling down - he suffers with depression, I was tired and hormonal).

Sports personality tonight - I'm torn between Mark Cavendish and AP McCoy.
So glad that the baby will have arrived before the Tour de France next year (takes place in July) so I can watch it while on maternity leave! I'd actually said before we conceived that, in an ideal world, I'd get pregnant straight away so the timing would be right! :happydance:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1387.snc4/163981_10150336179540394_722310393_16282892_8123842_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs002.snc6/165204_10150336180730394_722310393_16282929_5485810_n.jpg


----------



## squeal

Loving the pictures Span.

I'm having some pain beside my right hip today, it's like a pulled muscle feeling, every time I rolled over in bed last night I felt it and when I get up etc I can feel it too.

Does this sound like RLP?


----------



## claire-lou

I'm not sure what RLP is sorry. Do you mean SPD? I had pain between my legs when pregnant with jack particularly when I did something that involved spreading my legs such as rolling over in bed and getting out of the car (I know what all your dirty minds were thinking :rofl:) I found that on a night if I put a pillow between my legs and rolled with my knees together it did help. I was diagnosed with mild SPD but it was late in pregnancy. Proberly about 34+ weeks


----------



## lollylou1

i went to doctors on thurs and they said i got spd now! im dreading being bad later on as i suffered so badly with back pain in last pregnancy!
Lou
xxx


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryGold

Been sick again tonight. Had had a good week too! Boo! :cry:

Got midwife on Wed praying to hear heartbeat for first time!

I thought McCoy would do well and didn't have a fave myself this year. 

Span, your snowman looks like our babies about now - all head!!! :rofl:

xXx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Love the snowman span!


----------



## span

Our snowman was a bit scary when I saw it through the double doors on my way back from the loo during the night - actually looked like an intruder was sitting out on the terrace. (though good luck to them as we're on the top floor! :haha: )

Sweet potato today! :happydance: I love marking off the weeks. Only 2 weeks to go until the half way stage! :thumbup:

My bump seems to have regressed slightly after starting to make an appearance nearly 2 weeks ago! It seems to be there when I'm lying on my back but when I stand up there's nothing there?! :wacko:


----------



## lollylou1

im starting to feel like im getting bit of a belly, to anyone else it just looks like lots of fat but i can feel its firmer than that!
Lou
xxx


----------



## cdntluvumore

Hey lou...I seem to be at the same stage as you. My husband can tell I'm a bit more podgy but only a really slight amount. Others just comment that I look like I'm getting fatter! The reactions are so nice, eh? :wacko:

Anyway, it's past midday now which means it's time to :sleep:

Have a great day:)


----------



## KerryGold

Midwife tomorrow! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## claire-lou

Omg kerrygold I can't believe you are 16 weeks already :yipee:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yup, tummy is getting firmer on me too. My hips are KILLING me! BTW, yes, I am alive. Still in California. MS has gone away for now *knocks on wood* I love being with friends and family for Christmas!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yup, tummy is getting firmer on me too. My hips are KILLING me! BTW, yes, I am alive. Still in California. MS has gone away for now *knocks on wood* I love being with friends and family for Christmas!


Hurray! I was wondering where you were, glad you are enjoying your time with family and friends :happydance: That's awesome news that your MS is gone, must be such a relief.


----------



## span

KerryGold said:


> Midwife tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> xXx

Me too! :happydance: 
I'm going to ask at reception about the swine flu jab as my midwife appointment is at my doctors surgery. I've had the regular flu jab via the doctors near my work but checked with them and it doesn't include swine flu. You'd think, as an asthmatic pregnant woman, I'd have a good chance of getting one but I'm not holding out much hope. :blush:


----------



## Gwizz

Good luck tomorrow girls 

I was gonna ask about swine flu jab too - saw it on the news that preg women should have the flu jab (they said it contains 3 strains inc. swine flu :shrug:)

x


----------



## MissMuffet08

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yup, tummy is getting firmer on me too. My hips are KILLING me! BTW, yes, I am alive. Still in California. MS has gone away for now *knocks on wood* I love being with friends and family for Christmas!

My hips hurt as well, especially at night when I am trying to sleep. Putting a pillow between my legs doesn't really help either:nope: In fact the only thing that helps is laying on my back or almost on my tummy. Neither position is good for baby unfortunately. I think I am going to try some yoga and see if that makes a different. 

Ozzie - Glad you are able to be with your family and friends for Christmas. Although, I hope that you are in No. Cal and not So.Cal as we are having a LOT of rain lately :flower:

BTW - my M/S came back yesterday morning when I was brushing my teeth. I was sick the rest of the day which made me sleepy. Hubby and I both went to bed at 8pm last night sooo tired :sleep: 

I too am in the "is she getting fat or is she pregnant stage" we told people at our church that I was pregnant and several of them said to me. I thought you might be but I didn't want to say anything. My bump is slightly hard, but it sill seems more like bloat then actual bump. Even though, I love Christmas, I am looking forward to March when my bump will actually be a bump! 

Sorry for the long post - it is lunch time at work and raining outside so I have time right now to read and post :winkwink:


----------



## KerryGold

Span, I was told if you had the swine flu jab last year and the regular flu jab this year, yoy shoyld be covered. As, like mentioned above, therw is swine flu in the regular jsb this year.

That's what I've had as am asthmatic pregnant lady also! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## lollylou1

i was told i had swine flu last year with no diagnosis except over the phone, not sure if u can get again or if that prevents me having the injection or not

im sure a few of you will be away at family and friends over the next few days or they will be with you but just wanted to wish you all a fantastic christmas, i will be here all the time lol i dont go anywhere without my laptop lol

Lou
xxx


----------



## span

I'll be around most days too - just christmas day and boxing day I'll be at a combination of parents.

Midwife today. Went fine. BP nice and low, urine fine. She had a feel of my uterus then found the heatbeat straight away with the doppler which was nice to hear! Next appointment with her in 5 and 10 weeks. :thumbup:

Think my 'pregnancy brain' is hitting now! Turned up an our early for my midwife appointment (luckily I only live 5 mins from the docs) and left my keys behind this morning so when I got home tonight and couldn't get in I had to ring hubby and get him to drive over and let me in (he was at work - turned up in a police car as he's a copper). :blush:

Think my mini bump must be coming along - got offered my 1st seat on the tube tonight (by a woman). :happydance:
I declined it as was so shocked but it made me very happy! I bet she took ages wondering if I was pregnant or lardy! 
Think the amount my bump shows depends on the cut of clothing I'm wearing.


----------



## Sooz

I am STILL throwing up. I've been sick twice today and had to take my first tablets in four days. I have however managed to put on 6lbs this week and I'm horrified. I now weigh 4lbs more than pre-pregnancy and my heaviest ever yet yesterday I was asked again if I had LOST weight. Not sure what is going on, I'm pretty confident I have a fairly reasonable bump!


----------



## KerryGold

My MW appt was about the same as Span's. Nuggets heart beat was 149BPM.

I forgot to take my notes though so hubs has to dash back home for them :dohh:

One more day of work - shame I've got so much to do! :(

xXx


----------



## Groovychick

Happy Christmas girls! :) :flower:


----------



## Groovychick

Girls? Anyone about? :shrug:


----------



## claire-lou

Happy Christmas groovychick, pretty quiet on here tonight


----------



## Sooz

Hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow. My memory foam mattress topper has arrived from MIL so hoping for some better sleep from now on.

happy Christmas ladies xxx


----------



## lolley

Merry Christmas everyone


I prob wont be on much over the next few days :hug:


----------



## span

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Off to the In Laws tomorrow then my parents on boxing day.
Hubby is at work tonight till at least 2am - hope he doesn't get stuck there on a job like last years (got home 7am!:wacko: )
He's a bit cut up as he was involved in a case where a 6 year old child died last night - was there while the paramedics tried in vain to resuscitate him after a severe seizure. :cry: Really hard for anyone to have to deal with, especially a nervous dad to be who's paranoid about that sort of thing happening to us. I wonder if work will offer councelling for that sort of thing (he's a copper)
He'd just started to act a bit more positive so I'm going to have to be very careful with him and give him a big hug when he gets in. 
The poor family. :nope:

Just paid for our NCT antenatal course (mid to late April). 
Tuesday we're meeting up with friends who have a 1 year old girl. They have already offered to lend us anything we need and got a text today offering a list of stuff they're clearing out including a door bouncer, video monitor and bottle steriliser. This on top of a load of stuff from my sister (including buggy/car seat and moses basket).

Anyway present wrapping awaits....................


----------



## Maid Marian

Merry christmas everyone :kiss:
I'm back in the June group again, as put forward a week at my scan :D


----------



## JNA

What is boxing day?

Merry Christmas!!!

And has anyone heard the "myth" that if someone makes you mad enough your baby will look like them?


----------



## KerryGold

Boxing day is the day after Christmas! I think servants used to be allowed the day off and sent with a box of goodies to see their families or something!

Nugget gave me a few kicks for Christmas! :happydance:

Hope everyone had a great day!

xXx


----------



## mgarate04

Happy late christmas everyone :) well i got some baby things for my presents on christmas which was the greatest ! and i had an appointment with my doctor today.heard the heartbeat and heard the baby kicking and moving around..he said everything is normal and showed my where my uterus..its already above my bellybutton.and i am already showing.i think i have felt the baby move already too..only when im laying still..it feels like slight tapping..almost like gas but its not.doctor told me its probably the baby since i would feel gas higher on my belly..ahh so happy.i have my gender scan next month :) and my hips and lower back hurt too ! especially when im trying to go to bed ! it feels like a pulled muscle..sucksss :/ how is everyone else ?


----------



## Sooz

I don't know exactly where my uterus is but pretty sure it isn't that high up. I think it's a couple of inches below my belly button as FHB is still low in my pelvis. I felt Leechling roll over last night, was very strange but much more plesant than the cervical kicks he has been dispensing.

20 week scan a week tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## Groovychick

Hope your scan goes well hun! :)


----------



## span

I think my poor cat has diabetes. :wacko:
He lives with my parents as I left him there with a garden when I moved out a few years ago. My mum had mentioned increased drinking and peeing and a bit of weight loss but when I saw him on boxing day I was shocked! You can feel his spine and hips easily and his coat looks terrible. I had just planned on getting a urine sample and checking a dipstick but took one look at him and said I'd take him to work (back in tomorrow- I'm a veterinary nurse) for more investigations. My suspicions were either kidney failure or diabetes.
Got him back to mine this afternoon, to make it easier to get him to work tomorrow, and tested his pee - LOADS of glucose and some ketones so it looks like diabetes it is! I prefer that to stuffed kidneys - just had to break the news to mum that she'll have to do twice daily injections. :haha:
Hopefully nothing else will show up when we run bloods tomorrow.

Think my mum feels a bit guilty as she'd let him put on loads of weight over the last couple of years and I'd kept warning her that he could develop diabetes! Never thought it'd actually happen though! :dohh:

My bump is still not developing when I'm standing, though it seems to be increasing when I lie on my back. :wacko: I really am getting to the difficult clothing stage though - the only pair of jeans that are still comfortable need the help of a hairband to give extra room but my maternity jeans are too loose. 

Hubby and I have started to sound out names we like but we both seem to have opposite tastes! I love Isla for a girl and Jasper for a boy (an area we stayed on our honeymoon so maybe a bit Posh and Becks but not in an obvious way) but he dislikes both, after initially liking Jasper.
His dad hasn't helped by saying we need a good traditional name like David (my cats name), Michael (1st boyfriends name) or Alan (YOU WHAT?!). 
Got plenty of time to get it sorted. 

Anyway I'm rabbiting on again....:dohh: Keep thinking maybe I should've started my own journal but probably a bit late now!


----------



## KerryGold

Awww span! It's never too late to start a journsl - I'd be there to stalk for sure! Sorry to hear about David but as you say diabetes is more managable than kidney probs. I'm sure your mum will cope!

As for names, if I was you, I'd tell your dad to F off! There's no way my kids are having 'standard' names There's nothing worse than having to share your name everyday. I now work with a Kerrie - it's the first time in my life and I hate it! What does hubby like?

xXx


----------



## Groovychick

Mine neither! I like unusual names! :)


----------



## lumpy

Hey girlies, Merry Christmas to everyone. (Sorry its a bit late!)
I've not been on here properly for ages and ages because I had the flu for most of December. Really pants!
Its fab to see everyones doing so well. I'm hoping that my ms is starting to die off a little now. I'm actually starting to fancy food again instead of just eating toast because I was hungry and nauseous!

I'm currently sat watching the hubby play on his Xbox360! Boring! At least it means I can come on here freely without being questioned every 5 minutes!

He went completely overboard at the beginning of the week and banned me from doing any housework at all and was being really stroppy with me if I tried to do anything. Even the :laundry: I felt a bit like a prisoner in my own home!. I mean don't get me wrong I'm loving the fact that he's stepped up to the mark and is helping but I couldn't stand doing nothing for the next 6 months! Sitting on my butt is not going to help this baby!

Okay rant over now. It seems really silly now I've typed it out but it seemed really important the other day and he was really stressing me out! I get bored far too easily! 

Lump xx


----------



## lumpy

Okay so after yesterdays rant I started spotting this morning! Been to see mw and heard the hb on doppler- phew! Have now officially been told to take it easy! Husband was very good on the phone. He didn't even say "I told you so!" I'm sure that will come later!

Lump xx


----------



## Lois

Hope everyone had a good Christmas! Glad to hear things turned out ok lumpy and I hope you manage to rest over the next few days.

Had my 16 week aptmnt this morning...although obviously I'm a bit further along than that. Had to see a consultant as things didn't go smoothly with my last labour but happily he says I don't need to have any extra intervention this time. FIngers crossed for a quicker, cleaner labour and birth this time around! Heard baby's hb after a lot of searching on the consultant's part. Everything seems fine and I have a bump that could easily be mistaken for 7 or 8 months along. Bring on the next scan!

Lx


----------



## lumpy

Hurrah for hearing babys hb! My belly has started to pop out a little now which i'm pleased with however nothing fits me anymore :-( !!


----------



## Sooz

Sorry to hear about the spotting Lumpy, hope it clears up fast. Lois, glad the consultant is happy with things!

I'm just eating my way through a pack of laughing cow triangles. :oops:


----------



## span

Hope the spotting settles down Lumpy - make the most of taking it easy! :flower:

Feeling pretty rough today which I think is due to me feeling really tired. Vomited at work this morning - 1st time I've been sick for a couple of weeks. Was quite a lot of heaving involved so got a slight nosebleed. Not happy with the little bugger! :growlmad:

Think I'm getting there with the name thing (but only girl names). Hubby really likes Darcy and he said he'd compromise if we had the other one as a middle name so either Isla Darcy or Darcy Isla. I said that would work as long as it was Isla Darcy! :rofl: It shows weakness so there's something to work on! :thumbup:
Victory shall be mine! :happydance:

Still getting nowhere with boys names mind you.....


----------



## Sooz

Span we're pretty set on our boys nme as there was only one we liked! It' girls names we are going to come to blows over. I've been sick everyday this week, once again Leechling is out to prove the professionals wrong (you'll be fine by 18 weeks they said). Hope it is a one off for you!


----------



## span

We've suddenly found a boys name we both like!! Hubby suddenly said "what about Isaac" and I think it's great! (although I said to him if he chooses the boys name then I get to choose the girls name! :winkwink: )
I also said I should have final say as I'm having to go through feeling crap during pregnancy and then there's the birth to come......
I really have no shame! :kiss:

So sorry you've had a bad week Sooz. I'm lucky it's only occasionally now and thats bad enough (though still getting nausea in between). My pet hate is when people say "oh but it gets better after the 1st 3 months". Soon shuts them up when I say I'm nearly 20 weeks! 
Nearly halfway!! :happydance:


----------



## claire-lou

We are getting no where with names :dohh: at this rate it will be baby h until it's 18 :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

We have a couple but nothing set in stone. convo is normally ' what about xxxxx?' .... 'er no!' :s

x


----------



## claire-lou

That how are's go :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Hope you all have a wonderful NYE & wish you all the best for 2011. :hugs:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Happy New Year!

I haven't been on here for ages - been for my dating scan and have a new date of 30th June, so only just scraping in here! - Lois if you see this and have time, can you change me on your list - thank you.

Still feeling a bit :sick: but went to see a homeopath and the remedy she gave me seems to be working :)


----------



## Gwizz

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!!

We are having our babies in 2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

2011 will be much better than 2010.


----------



## KerryGold

Happy New Year fellow June Buds! We should all just about have our babies in 6 months!!! 

xXx


----------



## claire-lou

Happy new year everyone


----------



## harocat

Happy New Year, everyone! Sorry I haven't been on in a while, as I was busy visiting my family and OH's over the holidays. Feels nice to be home (especially since I'm not being asked a bunch of questions about the baby).


----------



## span

Happy New Year everyone! What a year we're all going to have! :happydance:

Hubby still being difficult over names. Apparently, when he said we could compromise over girls names by having one as a 1st name and the other as a middle name what he REALLY meant was having Darcy as a 1st name and 'allowing' Isla as a middle name! :sulk: :saywhat:
I'm unimpressed! Think we're gonna give it a while before revisiting names! :dohh:

Oh and I've FINALLY decided to start a pregnancy journal so I can moan in my own place! :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

:happydance:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Happy New Year JuneBuds!!!


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

can I join in
Im Anna and Im due twins on 22nd June, but they will be at least 3 weeks early so around June 1st


----------



## Maid Marian

Hi everyone :) How are you all? I'm due June 26th now, so could you alter the front page? Thanks :D


----------



## claire-lou

Wow twins massive congrats


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats on twins Anna! :wohoo:

Hi Rose and mustang :wave:

x


----------



## Anna1982

thank you it was a shock lol but we cant wait now


----------



## MUMMY1980

hello ladies, can't believe i made it to second tri!

Please put me down for 20th JUNE X


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: heya


----------



## harocat

Is anyone getting their gender scan any time soon? Mine is in another month...getting really impatient.

I also wish I were showing more, but I'm overweight so you can't really see much other than my stomach flab. I can feel that my bump is getting bigger and it's getting more difficult to bend over and sit up straight, but it just doesn't seem like I'm big enough. For those who are a few weeks ahead of me, when did you start showing?


----------



## Anna1982

harocat said:


> Is anyone getting their gender scan any time soon? Mine is in another month...getting really impatient.
> 
> I also wish I were showing more, but I'm overweight so you can't really see much other than my stomach flab. I can feel that my bump is getting bigger and it's getting more difficult to bend over and sit up straight, but it just doesn't seem like I'm big enough. For those who are a few weeks ahead of me, when did you start showing?

mines on friday morning i cant wait!!


----------



## claire-lou

Harocat I didn't start to show with my first until about 22 weeks :hugs:

Not long now till your scan then anna


----------



## Gwizz

No my gender scan is 8th feb - ill be 21 weeks then :( Agessssss away lol!!


----------



## KerryGold

My scan is 2 weeks today but we're not finding out anyway.

I really feel I have popped over the last couple of weeks and it's not the Christmas food!

It does still depend on what I wear though. Some stuff still hides the bump (but nothing can hide my massive boobahs! :rofl:)

xXx


----------



## CucciCoo

Happy new year June Buds :flower:

My scan is 24th Jan, can't wait. Time seems to be going so slow :sleep:

I've started to show early. Always had a bit of a pot belly so baby + pot belly makes for massive lump :haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

hey all i'm due 30th June unless the scan changes again and i was wondering can i join here?


----------



## Gwizz

No need to wonder - of course u can :D 

:wave: welcome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

thanks, i am sort of in and out both June and July groups as not sure where i fit really, but when i think June i feel like im feather along lol


----------



## Gwizz

lol, np I was the same with DS - between feb and march mummies hehe!!


----------



## claire-lou

My scan is 7th deb but think we may stay team yellow


----------



## Sooz

We have a stubborn, little :pink: bump! Argh, we are having a daughter! The little moo was curled in, the words of the sonographer, 'the worst physical position possible' for an anomaly scan. She was as low in my pelvis as you could get, curled up with her head on her chest and her legs up in the air. 

I got tipped upside down, turned on my left, turned on my right, and despite wiggling she would NOT move up. So, they got everything they needed on her body, legs and arms but couldn't see her face or head properly and got a look at her heart but not a good enough one. When it came to finding out what she was she was more than happy to oblige with a good potty shot though, little hussy.

We have to go back on Friday at 5pm for them to re-scan for her face. I don't have any pictures because frankly she didn't look like a baby in most of them!


----------



## Gwizz

Yay for your pink bump!!!!!!!!!!!! little minx though hehe!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats on a :pink: bump


----------



## span

Oooh Sooz - you must be the 1st of the June Buds to find out what team you're on! :happydance: 
Will be interesting to see the split of blue and pink by the end of June (or mid July if you take into account the stubborn babies who keep their mummies waiting! :wacko: )
I'm still hoping to hold out for team yellow :yellow: though it's gonna be hard as everyone finds out - at least my scan is only 9 days away! :kiss:


----------



## claire-lou

Span I'm wavering now too on been :yellow:


----------



## Maid Marian

harocat said:


> Is anyone getting their gender scan any time soon? Mine is in another month...getting really impatient.
> 
> I also wish I were showing more, but I'm overweight so you can't really see much other than my stomach flab. I can feel that my bump is getting bigger and it's getting more difficult to bend over and sit up straight, but it just doesn't seem like I'm big enough. For those who are a few weeks ahead of me, when did you start showing?

I'm getting my scan in a month too, so impatient!
I started showing a bit at 13 weeks, and this week it's really ballooned out.


----------



## Lois

Sooz! That's so exciting! Congrats.

Will change your front page storks to pink - hooray!


----------



## Lois

Welcome to all the new ladies and sorry it took a while to add some of you. Congratulations from us all!

Lx


----------



## span

claire-lou said:


> Span I'm wavering now too on been :yellow:

We must be stong in the face of temptation! 
Doesn't stop me doing various methods of gender guessing though, including the wedding ring test (girl) and nub theory (girl)! :blush::winkwink:


----------



## KerryGold

LET'S GO :yellow:

I'm desperate to find out, but because I have no clue what it is, it just thrills me!

I'm really glad I won't be finding out! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## Sooz

I have to say shopping instantly became easier once we knew. Plus DH needs some time to get used to having a princess, he is worried about bonding with her.


----------



## Lois

I think my OH was quietly concerned about bonding with our daughter when we found out she was a girl. He grew up with a brother, male cousins and nephews and went to an all boys school so little girls were an unknown quantity to him. He fell in love with her instantly though and whilst they're babies gender makes very little difference to the experience of caring for them.

This time we've decided that I will find out at the anomoly scan if baby obliges and OH will wait til the baby is born...he likes the element of surprise.

Lx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congrats on team pink Sooz!!! My scan isn't until the 27th....and then I plan on going on a massive shopping spree!:happydance:


----------



## Anna1982

cpngrats on the baby girl

cant wait till friday its at 10am, so nice and early
we are desperate to find out as planning for two is taking some doing,
we have two boys already, but i think these two are boys too


----------



## lollylou1

congrats on team pink!

i have my gender scan next wednesday at 9am!! im very excited but i really think its a girly bump and think i might die of shock if they say boy! family and friends are driving me insane with saying cos i have a girl i must want a boy and that they know ill be disappointed! none of them have had troubles with TTC so they dont realise i couldnt give i flying pig what it is! as long as its ok!
had my 16 week midwife appointment today it was a complete waste of time she didnt do anything
Lou
xxx


----------



## squeal

LollyLou, I had my 16 week one yesterday too and what a complete waste of time. I was so frustrated afterwards that when I got home I just cried.

It was a different midwife as the normal one was on holiday. She was meant to do a quadruple blood test, however, couldn't get blood from either of my veins. Has left me bruised and hurting, and has put in my notes that due to 'poor veins' she couldn't do the test, I feel like scribbling it out and changing it to 'poor midwife'. I've never had a problem giving blood, and it's not as though I had no blood flowing through either of my arms!! To top it off the student midwife then couldn't even put the plaster over the hole in my arm so I had blood trickling down my arm and the plaster beside the hole.

She didn't even ask if I wanted to hear the HB either. Good job I have my own.

I wasn't in there for more than 10 minutes. I wasn't happy. Now got to get blood taken another time, another inconvenience.


----------



## lollylou1

i had a fair few things to talk to her about, i have been really constipated she just said talk to your gp! i said i been having awful migraines which i have been seeing gp for but its making me feel so low as im getting them every other day and its knocking me off feet she said see gp again! then i said about spd, doc said i got it and i been struggling alot, she said will refer u! she didnt write it down anywhere so not sure how she going to refer me! then i said after seeing a big sign on door about flu jab said im not sure what to do about it, she gave me a leaflet then wrote in my notes leaflet given and discussed it hought u cheeky cow u didnt discuss anything u just handed it me!
Lou
xxx


----------



## Anna1982

oohh its gender scan day i hope the guy can see whst the twins are
im so excited i even dreamed about it!
except in the dream the guy kept saying the gender was twins lol

im then mothercare bound with dh while he is willing

wonder if we are having two girls two boys or one of each


----------



## CucciCoo

Good luck Anna, make sure you report back asap :baby::baby:


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls a quick question, i think i have an infection around my clit again (sorry for TMI) and it stings alittle but not when i wee, i looked at it in the mirror and its red and alittle sore, there was some white stuff around it but very lil, will it affect the baby?


----------



## lollylou1

not sure hunny, maybe ring docs and see what they say!!
wanted to add my 16+3 bump picture!
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/2c12907c.jpg
what you think does it look bump like?
Lou
xxx


----------



## Gwizz

very bump like hun :happydance:!!!!!!

Hope scan goes well anna1982 :thumbup:

:hugs: girls hope you are all coping ok

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lois

Ooh looking forward to hearing how the twins were at your scan Anna1982!

Annamumof2...I'm not sure your clitoris can be infected as such unless you have actually cut it?!...perhaps it's just irritated? Maybe new washing powder on knickers or trousers too tight around groin? I'd have a bath to sooth it and then make sure you wear cotton knickers for a couple of days. If it's still not better then see doc. I really wouldn't think it would hurt baby as the mucus plug does a good job of keeping infections out.

Lovely bump lollylou!

Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

Skye is 4yrs old and we was eatting Sausage rolls and there was 3 mini ones i said "one for me you and your brother or sister" she then said "but how when brother and sister isnt here yet" (she can't say or) anyway while we was eatting she got a bit of her sausage roll and looked at me as she said "this for brother and sister" and placed it on my belly... i thought it was sooo cute...


----------



## Gwizz

Oh thats adorable lol! Ben just points to himself and says 'baby!' lol

x


----------



## claire-lou

Annamumof2 could it be thrush? That can leave a thick White discharge that can collect around the vulva/ clit area. I would go to doc just to be sure :hugs: 

I'm on my second course of anti biotics this pregnancy I'm never ill


----------



## Anna1982

back from my scan we have two activer healthy baby girls
we arfe team pink pink woohoo


----------



## CucciCoo

congrats hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Are your girls identical?


----------



## claire-lou

:yipee: congrats


----------



## Sooz

Anna1982 said:


> back from my scan we have two activer healthy baby girls
> we arfe team pink pink woohoo

Congratulations....a nice even family! It really has been a pink week this week. :cloud9:


----------



## Annamumof2

claire-lou said:


> Annamumof2 could it be thrush? That can leave a thick White discharge that can collect around the vulva/ clit area. I would go to doc just to be sure :hugs:
> 
> I'm on my second course of anti biotics this pregnancy I'm never ill

think it is but the sting and pain has gone now so must of just got alittle irratated


----------



## span

Congratulations Anna on the double pink! :cloud9:


----------



## Gwizz

Anna1982 said:


> back from my scan we have two activer healthy baby girls
> we arfe team pink pink woohoo

:wohoo:


----------



## Lois

Fab news Anna1982! Congratulations!

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

Annamumof2 said:


> claire-lou said:
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 could it be thrush? That can leave a thick White discharge that can collect around the vulva/ clit area. I would go to doc just to be sure :hugs:
> 
> I'm on my second course of anti biotics this pregnancy I'm never ill
> 
> think it is but the sting and pain has gone now so must of just got alittle irratatedClick to expand...

Hope its settled, I had it late on in my first preg it was horrid I ended up at the docs


----------



## Sooz

My 20 week scan picture from repeat scan today. She is still not in a great position, I ended up virtually indecent in the low trouser department but they got the last measurements and all is fine. Measures bang on for gestation and no soft markers either.

It isn't a great picture due to her position and the sonographers rushing to finish up (last appintment of the day) but it does look baby shaped at least.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs001.snc6/165117_1777145115068_1432575835_2014131_7138612_n.jpg


----------



## claire-lou

:happydance: fab news on measurements


----------



## lumpy

Hurrah for the pink bumps! Can't believe how quickly it has come around. 
My scan is three weeks today and i'm so excited. :happydance:
We would love to know what team we are on. I'm far too impatient. 
Plus it will give us plenty of time to think of names. We were useless when choosing names for our poor little cats so this poor little mite needs all the help they can get! :haha:

Lump xx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Twin girls? How lovely!!! Congrats Anna :thumbup:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Just wanted to say hello. Name is Dana and I am due June 6th with my first baby. 
Nice to meet ya all. I was wondering where all the June ladies were congregating!


----------



## Lois

Hi MizzDeeDee,

Congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome.

How has your pregnancy been so far?

Lx


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Lois said:


> Hi MizzDeeDee,
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome.
> 
> How has your pregnancy been so far?
> 
> Lx

More eventful then I have wanted, but better then I thought it would because I have some chronic health issues... so I can't complain. Thank you for asking!

How is your pregnancy and when are you due?


----------



## harocat

Welcome, MizzDeeDee and congrats to all the pink bumps! I'm looking forward to seeing the storks in the OP changing colors in the next few weeks.

Funny quote from my husband this morning: "I had a dream that I gave you an ultrasound with an iPhone and found out you were having a boy." My response: "There's an app for that too?"


----------



## Lois

MizzDeeDee said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> Hi MizzDeeDee,
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome.
> 
> How has your pregnancy been so far?
> 
> Lx
> 
> More eventful then I have wanted, but better then I thought it would because I have some chronic health issues... so I can't complain. Thank you for asking!
> 
> How is your pregnancy and when are you due?Click to expand...

Well it sounds like you've managed to avoid some difficulty, must be a relief.

My pregnancy has been fine for the most part thanks. Had a slight panic when I had a mild prolapse a few weeks ago but it turned out to be a non-event really! I'm due on the 7th so we're very close.

Lx


----------



## Lois

LOL @ Harocat. It wouldn't surprise me, there are apps for sodding everything. I sometimes wonder if I'm the only person in the western world who hasn't got an iphone!

It'll be interesting to see if your OH's dream was correct.

Lx


----------



## Sooz

harocat said:


> Welcome, MizzDeeDee and congrats to all the pink bumps! I'm looking forward to seeing the storks in the OP changing colors in the next few weeks.
> 
> Funny quote from my husband this morning: "I had a dream that I gave you an ultrasound with an iPhone and found out you were having a boy." My response: "There's an app for that too?"

Brilliant, they really do come out with some crackers don't they. Yesterday I ruptured a blood vessel in my throat and had to go to the doctors, for once concerned about my own health, and DH's response "Well I've never heard of anyone miscarrying through their mouth". Give me strength. :dohh:


----------



## Lois

How is everybody getting on?

I'm plodding along nicely. Should have my anomoly scan next week but waiting on the letter to confirm. My parents have just offered to buy a 3d/4d scan for my birthday in March which will be great.

I thought I'd be less paranoid with this being my second pregnancy but I still find myself getting tense if I haven't felt the baby kick for a while. God knows how pregnant women stayed sane when there were no scans and no dopplers!

Hope you're all well.

Lx


----------



## JNA

Congrats on all the pink bumps. Hopefully I will be announcing a blue bump wed. if it stops snowing. 
Has anyone been congested I have not been able to breathe out of my nose for 2 or 3 weeks. 
When do you ladies plan to take off for maternity leave??


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Lois said:


> How is everybody getting on?
> 
> I'm plodding along nicely. Should have my anomoly scan next week but waiting on the letter to confirm. My parents have just offered to buy a 3d/4d scan for my birthday in March which will be great.
> 
> I thought I'd be less paranoid with this being my second pregnancy but I still find myself getting tense if I haven't felt the baby kick for a while. God knows how pregnant women stayed sane when there were no scans and no dopplers!
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> Lx


Glad to hear you're doing ok and it's nice to see someone so close to me on their due date. 

My Anatomy ultrasound is on the 20th. I bet you can't wait.. I know I can't.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

JNA said:


> Congrats on all the pink bumps. Hopefully I will be announcing a blue bump wed. if it stops snowing.
> Has anyone been congested I have not been able to breathe out of my nose for 2 or 3 weeks.
> When do you ladies plan to take off for maternity leave??

URGGHHH.. I am soooo stuffed up right now. That goes along with the blood half the time when I blow my nose. I've had constant problems with my sinuses since I've been pregnant. 

I feel your pain.


----------



## KerryGold

Hi MizDeeDee! A big welcome to you and your June Bud! :wave:

I'm due the same day as you! 

I'm been suffering badly with a stuffy nose too. My H woke me up last night as I was almost snoring :dohh:

xXx


----------



## Maid Marian

Hi ladies :wave:
So glad it's not just me suffering with the stuffy nose! It's driving me mad :dohh:

Lol @ Sooz - I'd have given hubby a thump for that, cheeky bugger! ;)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

KerryGold said:


> Hi MizDeeDee! A big welcome to you and your June Bud! :wave:
> 
> I'm due the same day as you!
> 
> I'm been suffering badly with a stuffy nose too. My H woke me up last night as I was almost snoring :dohh:
> 
> xXx

So glad I came in here. I looked thru the bump buddy threads and didn't see anyone with my due date.


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> Congrats on all the pink bumps. Hopefully I will be announcing a blue bump wed. if it stops snowing.
> Has anyone been congested I have not been able to breathe out of my nose for 2 or 3 weeks.
> When do you ladies plan to take off for maternity leave??

Good Luck for Wednesday! :flower:

I'm planning on starting ML from May 1st but am allowed to alter my hours from beginning of April if I start to struggle. :thumbup:


----------



## harocat

I'm taking leave next month but that's because of job restrictions and you're allowed up to a year of leave here. My nose has been stuffy, but it feels like it's due to allergies considering I've been around dust.


----------



## span

My nose is surprisingly unstuffy. I'm usually quite allergic and live on daily antihistamines during late spring through to mid autumn, with a rest during the winter. Mainly hayfever but also animals, especially cats can set me off. 

Earlier on in the pregnancy I was pretty allergic, made worse by stopping my antihistamines but now I'm great! I've been fine with my cat staying with me (rather than living with my parents)and he usually makes things pretty bad if I'm not on zirtek and had no probs at work - and yeah I know a veterinary nurse really SHOULDN'T be allergic to animals! :haha:

Welcome MizzDeeDee! :flower:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Welcome MizzDeeDee :hi:


----------



## JNA

Glad im not the only one lol. I went to the hospital because I thought I had the flu but the dr said it was just a cold. Because all my blood vessels are huge it makes it feel 10x worse than normal :(
Can anyone enlighten me on braxton hicks? 

I cannot believe that next Christmas we will all be mommies :happydance: time is starting to fly hehe


----------



## we can't wait

Rose_W said:


> So glad it's not just me suffering with the stuffy nose! It's driving me mad :dohh:

It's me too! I have a permanent case of the pregnancy sniffles. It's driving me CRAZY! & What to Expect says that it will (unfortunately) probably get worse as the pregnancy progresses. :brat: 

ANYWAYS-- Hello ladies! May I join you? I'm Kelly & I'm expecting my first around the end of June. (My due date is June 23rd.) 
I love talking to other ladies who are close in due date as me :cloud9:
Has anyone found out the sex of their baby yet? My scan is on Feb 4th... It's the 20 week scan. :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

Hi and welcome! We found out Tuesday we are having a girl and had it reconfirmed on Friday. :happydance:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Sooz said:


> Hi and welcome! We found out Tuesday we are having a girl and had it reconfirmed on Friday. :happydance:

Congrats! I can't wait for mine on the 20th.


----------



## we can't wait

Sooz said:


> Hi and welcome! We found out Tuesday we are having a girl and had it reconfirmed on Friday. :happydance:

YAY! Congratulations on joining team pink! That is so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## KerryGold

I've started coughing and have a scratchy throat now :( Maybe I have a bug? :shrug:

My scan is on 18th but we're staying :yellow:

xXx


----------



## Sooz

MizzDeeDee said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome! We found out Tuesday we are having a girl and had it reconfirmed on Friday. :happydance:
> 
> Congrats! I can't wait for mine on the 20th.Click to expand...

The detail is amazing, you can see hands, feet, vertebrae, ribs and all the little organs. Unreal. :cloud9:


----------



## squeal

we can't wait said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> So glad it's not just me suffering with the stuffy nose! It's driving me mad :dohh:
> 
> It's me too! I have a permanent case of the pregnancy sniffles. It's driving me CRAZY! & What to Expect says that it will (unfortunately) probably get worse as the pregnancy progresses. :brat:
> 
> ANYWAYS-- Hello ladies! May I join you? I'm Kelly & I'm expecting my first around the end of June. (My due date is June 23rd.)
> I love talking to other ladies who are close in due date as me :cloud9:
> Has anyone found out the sex of their baby yet? My scan is on Feb 4th... It's the 20 week scan. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Welcome we can't wait 

I'm due 24th June so we're pretty close. I don't think I will be finding out the sex, as tempting as it is. Are you?

Sooz, will you be posting your scan picture? I'd love to see it. I have till 9th Feb until I get to see baby again.


----------



## Sooz

squeal said:


> Sooz, will you be posting your scan picture? I'd love to see it. I have till 9th Feb until I get to see baby again.

I thought I had but looking back it seems not! :dohh:

It isn't great as madam was still not very co-operative due to her position and we were the last appointment of the day, TBH our sonographer this time seemed in quite a hurry to finish up.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs001.snc6/165117_1777145115068_1432575835_2014131_7138612_n.jpg

You can see her profile, organs (heart, stomach, liver), spine and one of her hands though.


----------



## squeal

Wow that's a great picture.

I can see her heart, and some bits below but I couldn't tell you what they are!

I'm mostly worried about spinda bifida for some reason and Down Syndrome (I've still not managed to get the test done) did the sonographer mention that the baby's spine looks fine or is it something you'd have to ask yourself?


----------



## Sooz

The first sonographer we had on Tuesday did the body & limbs and she clearly showed us the spine and the vertebrae and explained what she was looking at/for and that everything was fine. They give you a printed report at the end that tell you what they found, if everything was OK it is basically a list of body parts under the heading 'normal appearance of'. :D


----------



## Maid Marian

we can't wait said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> So glad it's not just me suffering with the stuffy nose! It's driving me mad :dohh:
> 
> It's me too! I have a permanent case of the pregnancy sniffles. It's driving me CRAZY! & What to Expect says that it will (unfortunately) probably get worse as the pregnancy progresses. :brat:Click to expand...

It's especially bad for me when I lie down, my nose just seems to close up completely!!


----------



## span

Got my scan on Thursday morning - only 3 full days to go! :happydance:
21 weeks tomorrow. :baby:


----------



## lollylou1

got my gender scan wed morning and i can almost not wait lol!
my prediction is still GIRL!!!
how is everyone feeling, i having a bit of a boob issue today they seem to have grown huge, and gone all veiny yet havent been sore!!
anyone else?
Lou
xxx


----------



## claire-lou

My boobs are huge I don't think they belong to me, not that I'm really complaining ;)

Got MW tomorrow at 3 :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

I went into support bras last week due to mine popping out of my underwireds. They look like something my nan would wear but are comfy at least!


----------



## KerryGold

I'm wearing a 36DD today for the first time. I'm normally a 34C! :confused:

xXx


----------



## we can't wait

squeal said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> So glad it's not just me suffering with the stuffy nose! It's driving me mad :dohh:
> 
> It's me too! I have a permanent case of the pregnancy sniffles. It's driving me CRAZY! & What to Expect says that it will (unfortunately) probably get worse as the pregnancy progresses. :brat:
> 
> ANYWAYS-- Hello ladies! May I join you? I'm Kelly & I'm expecting my first around the end of June. (My due date is June 23rd.)
> I love talking to other ladies who are close in due date as me :cloud9:
> Has anyone found out the sex of their baby yet? My scan is on Feb 4th... It's the 20 week scan. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome we can't wait
> 
> I'm due 24th June so we're pretty close. I don't think I will be finding out the sex, as tempting as it is. Are you?
> 
> Sooz, will you be posting your scan picture? I'd love to see it. I have till 9th Feb until I get to see baby again.Click to expand...

I wish! I am just too excited! I will definitely be finding out the sex :thumbup: I'm always kind of envious of all the ladies that have to self-disipline to wait! My sister stayed team yellow for hers as well. :yellow:



Rose_W said:


> It's especially bad for me when I lie down, my nose just seems to close up completely!!

Oh, I know! Me too! I've been trying to sleep at a slight incline. It's not very easy to be inclined, while on my side & not my back. I can't wait to be able get some really good sleep... whenever that may be! :sleep:


----------



## Annamumof2

it was a yeast infection :-( but im using my cream and getting it sorted slowly


----------



## Gwizz

Glad its getting sorted anna :)

My boobs get quite sore! really should have them measured soon

x


----------



## we can't wait

haha. I feel like I am carrying two extra babies... in my breasts.


----------



## Maid Marian

So ladies - does anyone else have a really strong feeling about baby's gender? My scan's on Feb 16th, and I'm convinced it's a little girl :D
Are you hoping for a particular sex? Also, do you think you'll be disappointed if it isn't the sex you wished for?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think it's a boy. OH is def convinced it's a girl, but I have a feeling. We'll see in 3 weeks!


----------



## CucciCoo

I think I'm having a boy, no idea why though.


----------



## we can't wait

I reallyyy having a feeling/think that it is going to be a girl--- but I am hoping for team blue ! We'll see!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee, you're due the day before me!


----------



## Sooz

My gut instinct was :blue: but after seeing the 12 week scan I thought it was :pink:. Most people I asked thought :pink: too.


----------



## Sooz

I have GOT to stop refering to Leechling as it. I have no excuse now. :dohh:


----------



## Gwizz

:haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Sooz said:


> I have GOT to stop refering to Leechling as it. I have no excuse now. :dohh:

I refer to him or her as "it" sometimes, too. :dohh: I seriously need to stop doing that!!!
xx


----------



## Annamumof2

i think im having a boy.... stubborn lil thing made my midwife worry so i was rushed up to the hospital for an ultrasound because she couldnt find the heartbeat but she heard movement and kicks.... i got another lil picture and the lil monkey is doing alright


----------



## LadyofRohan

I really have no idea what I'm having....when I talk about the baby I usually slip and end up calling baby a he, but when I dream of the baby is a girl. :shrug: I guess I have none of that 'mother's intuition' that other ladies speak about.

I'm secretly hoping for a girl and DH wants a boy. I guess we'll find out in a few weeks :flower: I'm really not going to be upset either way. I think the only disappointment would be that I'm not going to be able to use the awesome girl's name I have picked out. :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Anna I'm glad everything was OK, it was good of your MW to get you checked out so quickly though!

DH has just felt our little girl kick. She's had a quiet day but picked up when we got back from shopping, I've just eaten a satsuma and got the laptop out and she started kicking away underneath. Called him over and he felt two decent movements within 30 seconds. He's ecstatic, so cute :cloud9:


----------



## KerryGold

I have no mother's intuition either LoR!

We would both like a girl as that seems less scary, but if it's a boy it can hopefully be a big brother to a little girl and big brother's are ace! I also am crazy about the boy's name we've picked more so than the girl's name!

20 week scan in a week. Just want to know LO is okay! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## lollylou1

if i have a dream about the baby its always a boy but when i think about the baby i think girl but no idea what makes me think girl, i have nothing the same as previus preg which was a girl so no idea! will see on wednesday only 2 more sleeps!!!!
Lou
xxx


----------



## harocat

When I had my 12 week sonogram I kept saying "he", but I still think it's a girl. By the way it's acting for the sonograms and doppler, it's a pain in the butt like both of us so it could be either way.


----------



## claire-lou

I think I'm having a boy, have no idea why but I was right last time


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I want a little girl but FOB has no sisters.. so I am thinking it will be a boy. Either way.


----------



## lollylou1

only 1 more sleep till gender scan and OMG i am so so so so excited yet very nervous at the same time!!
Lou
xxx


----------



## span

2 more sleeps till my scan and I'm really excited too! :happydance:
Not a gender scan for me as I'm sticking to team yellow so will be the anomoly scan - just hope all is well. 

Hope it goes well tomorrow and baby shows what team you're on! :baby:


----------



## Annamumof2

ok so i found out this morning that the baby doesnt like cereal ugh i brought it all back up and i feel horrible now :-(


----------



## wild2011

Just lurking, have been nosing for a while on and off, but silently, i have 2 frineds in here from pervious lo's too :cloud9: im due end of May but have a feeling ill be going over as with last , so possibly a June Mummy. awaiting my private gender scan friday evening, had scan Monday and sonographer, thought she may have seen boys bits but wasnt sure cos cord was between legs, naughty baby, so eagerly awaiting Friday :)

congrats to all that have already found out and goodluck to all who are about to have them :) xx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: hiya pip!

I got ages to wait lol! cummon scan date!!!!!

GL those who are having scans today and this week :)

x


----------



## wild2011

hiya hun, everybody long had their scans in may too, its only me that doesnt know feleing left out lol , u never know bubs may not play ball again friday and i may have to keep going back, not that id complain seeing bubs again and again lol xx


----------



## Gwizz

Dont leave until they tell you  Thats what im planning on doing lol!


----------



## Annamumof2

i want to find out but then i dont wanna find out lol i will see when i MIGHT have a scan tomorrow if they can tell me... but i dunno


----------



## wild2011

i couldnt do it, im terrible, hats off to tema yellows :)


----------



## span

Hey Wild, I'm due almost the same time as you. My dates got changed from 1st June to 23rd May so I stayed here but have a nose on the May Blossoms thread too. :flower:

Can't wait until tomorrow. Hope Lou gets a good scan today! :happydance:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Hope the scans all go well everyone :D

:hi: Wild2011 - I'm like you - due 30th June so really need to go and stalk July BeachBumps :haha:


----------



## lollylou1

hey everyone!!!
So i had my scan i was certain bubs was gonna be a girl and well its a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
very very very very very excited!
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/203_8.jpg
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/203_13.jpg
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/203_5.jpg
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/203_10.jpg

Lou
xxx


----------



## Sooz

Congrats on your little boy Lou. :cloud9:


----------



## span

Congratulations Lou! One of each for you! :happydance: 

I'm now crapping myself about tomorrow - not too long to wait as it's 9am.
Won't be able to report until a bit later as I'll have to go straight to work.


----------



## mommytoTandE

congrats on the beautiful boy!!

My scan was moved until Feb 2... I hate this wait!


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats Lou - love the pics - especially the one where you can see his hand and arm :happydance:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congratulations Lou!!


----------



## Lois

Ah, congratulations LollyLou. That's great! The first blue storks go on the Junebuds OP.

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats Lolly! I'm pretty sure mine is a boy.....just instinct I suppose. We'll see soon!


----------



## harocat

Today's OB appointment went well. Everything seems to be where it needs to be stat-wise and the LO held still for the heartbeat this time. One month to go till I find out what color my bump is!


----------



## Sooz

has anyone whose had their 16 week MW appointment been booked in for another one at 21 weeks?


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats on :blue: Lou! I can't believe how big your little man looks on the first image! Those are some really amazing scans!

Sooz I think my next MW is like at 24 weeks but CBA to get out of bed to check my notes...

Harocat, glad is going well!

xXx


----------



## harocat

Sooz said:


> has anyone whose had their 16 week MW appointment been booked in for another one at 21 weeks?

Right now mine is booked for 20 but I might change the date to week 21 if I can get it at an earlier time of day. (Right now it's at 7pm and OH's going to be working night shifts) The receptionist said as long it's within 4 to 5 weeks after the previous appointment I should be fine.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Congrats to you Lou!


----------



## JNA

Its a girl!!!
She was not cooperating so I have to go back in 2 weeks to finish the anomaly ultrasound. She was all snuggled up facing my spine and every time the tech would try to get her to turn she would put her hands behind her head shooing the tech away.
 



Attached Files:







US_1.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 9









US_2.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5









US_3.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5









US_4.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 5









US_5.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MizzDeeDee

JNA said:


> Its a girl!!!
> She was not cooperating so I have to go back in 2 weeks to finish the anomaly ultrasound. She was all snuggled up facing my spine and every time the tech would try to get her to turn she would put her hands behind her head shooing the tech away.


Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats on a little :pink: JNA!

And you'll get to see her again in 2 weeks! :dance:

xXx


----------



## span

Congratulatons JNA! The girls well ahead so far! 

Sooz - my 1st midwife appointment was 18 weeks and my next is 23 weeks. I've already had to book the NEXT one at 28 weeks on her advice as she gets really booked. She semto go by 5 weekly appointments at this stage.

Hour and a half until scan! :happydance: Baby was VERY active last night - felt some kicks low down when watching TV in bed, some midway when I woke up about 3am then some just under my belly button when my alarm went off at 7am! I feel flutters every day but this is only the 3rd time I've felt the kicks with my hand - though the days between are getting fewer (6 and 4). Very special. :cloud9:


----------



## Sooz

I have one at 21 weeks, 25 weeks and 28 weeks? It just seems really regular for so early on?

Congrats on the :pink: bundle JNA! :happydance: It does seem from what I've read in second tri girls are generally less co-operative than boys and like to snuggle down low. Quite a few pink ladies have had to have repeat scans recently (myself included).


----------



## Lois

Congratulations JNA!


----------



## lollylou1

congrats on team pink jna scan pics are so cute
Lou
xxx


----------



## wild2011

congrats on team pink jna, lou congrats on team blue x


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats JNA - fabby photos - I love the foot one :thumbup:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Congratulations JNA and all the other ladies who had their scans! It's so exciting! :happydance:

I feel so far behind, I'm not getting my gender scan until 20 weeks which is four weeks away :dohh:


----------



## span

I'm still team yellow! :yellow: :happydance:

Scan went really well, baby was postioned head down with it's feet up by my bellybutton and was very wriggly but the sonographer was able to get a proper look at everything and get all the measurements - she said "I'm cooking it well" and said "it can come again" as it was so well behaved! :kiss:
The sonographer was really nice - far nicer than the lady we had for the nuchal scan. We paid for 3 pics but she gave us 6 (although most are pretty similar) and told us to keep quiet about it! :flower:

I'm at work at the moment but will post pics tonight when I get home. :flower:

My placenta is 'high anterior' so I'm pleased I've been able to feel some kicks.


----------



## we can't wait

JNA- Congratulations on joining team :pick:

Span- Glad your scan went well. Yay, congrats on staying team :yellow: I don't have the will power. :haha:

Counting down the days until my gender scan-- 3 weeks and 1 day!! Hope you ladies are all doing well today. :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats to all!!!!!

I felt two little flutters last night near my left hip last night :cloud9: I have a feeling mine is gonna be a mover :) Future dancer here? :rofl:


----------



## Annamumof2

well im here girls after along day.... i have had bloods took... had to have a ecg and i also need an echo and i have a + protine in my wee which i dunno what this means.. anyway i have to see someone in 2 weeks time back in oxford and 9th March (day before my wedding annivircary) i have a scan to check the blood flow


----------



## Maid Marian

LadyofRohan said:


> I feel so far behind, I'm not getting my gender scan until 20 weeks which is four weeks away :dohh:

Don't worry, mine isn't till 21+4 :cry:


----------



## Lois

Annamumof2 said:


> well im here girls after along day.... i have had bloods took... had to have a ecg and i also need an echo and i have a + protine in my wee which i dunno what this means.. anyway i have to see someone in 2 weeks time back in oxford and 9th March (day before my wedding annivircary) i have a scan to check the blood flow

Sounds like they are checking you over thoroughly. How are you feeling?

Lx


----------



## span

Anna - hope you're ok and that the scan goes well.

Here are todays scan pics. :cloud9: :yellow:
 



Attached Files:







anomoly scan 1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4









anomoly scan 2.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats to team :pink: and team :yellow:

Boys are falling behind :( 

hope u girlies are all ok

xxxxxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Lois said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> well im here girls after along day.... i have had bloods took... had to have a ecg and i also need an echo and i have a + protine in my wee which i dunno what this means.. anyway i have to see someone in 2 weeks time back in oxford and 9th March (day before my wedding annivircary) i have a scan to check the blood flow
> 
> Sounds like they are checking you over thoroughly. How are you feeling?
> 
> LxClick to expand...

i'm feeling alright atm i havent had any sickness this morning *touch wood* but all is ok, i can feel baby moving more and kicking my insides already... i was just glad to get away in the end as i was so not happy being there for some reason...


----------



## Anna1982

hiya ladies

ive got appointments coming thick and fast
my 20 weeks scan is the 2nd feb
consultant 8th feb
then midwife at 28 weeks

but i will be scanned and see the consultant every month till birth from 20 weeks


----------



## Sooz

I've started decluttering the nursery today. I've made space in the airing cupboard, wardrobe and a draw in our room and am now sorting through the draws and wardrobe in the nursery finding things new homes. I think it'll take a couple of weeks to do well but at least it's a start.

My back is killing me.


----------



## Gwizz

Dont do too much Sooz u'll knacker yourself out lol!

Rose: Ill be 21+ 2 days for my scan too :(

x


----------



## wild2011

gwizz i was 21 weeks for my first scan too, and omg, u saw how clear pic was :cloud9: think of it as a bonus x


----------



## Gwizz

Very true :D my 12 week one which was also a week late was good in terms of how developed they are :)


----------



## Sooz

Lol Gwizz, I'm having a lunch break now, then I'll do a little more and then a nap. I can't do it when DH is here as he is a hoarder and nothing gets rehomed/binned.

Did you guys see the Zodiac articles today? Looks like we may be getting Taurians rather than Gemini's.....https://news.discovery.com/space/your-star-sign-just-got-rumbled.html :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

Know how u feel about OH - mines terrible in 'we might need that one day!' :grr:

Yeah I saw that , not convinced until its made official though lol!


----------



## Gwizz

> Just in case you want to know the "real" dates of astrological signs according to astronomers

Well most hardcore 'astronomers' don't believe in astrology in the zodiac/predictions sense :shrug:


----------



## Sooz

I'm not so much into predictions but I think the personality traits are very good for the vast majority of people. I don't read my horoscope but I match my star sign personality (Cancerian) to a T.


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats about everyone's scans - there's some amazing photos :D

I don't really know when my 20wk scan is - haven't had an appt yet - I guess the 2nd or 3rd week in Feb since my EDD is 30th June :wacko:

I took a bath on Weds night and felt the baby moving - first and only time, but reassuring since the MW couldn't get a heartbeat at my 15wk appt!


----------



## Gwizz

Sooz said:


> I'm not so much into predictions but I think the personality traits are very good for the vast majority of people. I don't read my horoscope but I match my star sign personality (Cancerian) to a T.

I agree - Im a cancarian too :)

Yay Smoky!

xxxx


----------



## lollylou1

well the furniture to decorate Annabelles new bedroom came yesterday so will be sorting that out this next week so we can move her in there soon as it is done and then can get the nursery back to a nursery as the cot is currently in bed mode and all her stuff is in there so she definitely gets the better deal out of the new baby a new bedroom with all new bed, wardrobe, drawers, painted girly room the lot lol

Lou
xxx


----------



## wild2011

im having a boy wahooooooooooo :wohoo:


----------



## Sooz

wild2011 said:


> im having a boy wahooooooooooo :wohoo:

Congratulations Hun, I bet you're thrilled to pieces. :cloud9:


----------



## wild2011

over-joyed, the whole family is on :cloud9: poor little boy with 3 big sisters :haha: x


----------



## span

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations wild! Very exciting. I'll stick you down for June 1st on the OP if you like.

Lx


----------



## lollylou1

huge congrats hunny on team blue i bet u are well and truely in shock lol

Lou
xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

well today i went in to mothercare not to expect me to come out with the baby plan and put down a deposit on a buggy lol yay.... it feels almost so real


----------



## SmokyJoe78

wild2011 said:


> over-joyed, the whole family is on :cloud9: poor little boy with 3 big sisters :haha: x

Fabby :thumbup: Congrats! :D

My brother is the youngest with 3 big sisters - funnily enough he's very good at talking to women! :haha::winkwink:

I think it stands them in good stead, although he's never brought a girlfriend round for tea - probably scared witless of the 3 big sisters :haha:


----------



## wild2011

hahahahah poor thing, everyone has said how sorry they feel for him already, i dont know what they are worrying about hell be spoilt rotten :cloud9:

ty Lois, i dunno id feel cheeky as lol 
how about " wild- stalker predicted to go over due lmfao "

xx


----------



## Gwizz

:happydance:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Congrats Wild!!


----------



## Lois

Another episode of One Born Every Minute tomorrow night - woohoo!

Halfway through pregnancy on Tuesday - yippee!

Anatomy scan on Wednesday - Yaaay!

Looking forward to this week.

Lx


----------



## Sooz

wild2011 said:


> hahahahah poor thing, everyone has said how sorry they feel for him already, i dont know what they are worrying about hell be spoilt rotten :cloud9:
> 
> ty Lois, i dunno id feel cheeky as lol
> how about " wild- stalker predicted to go over due lmfao "
> 
> xx

My EDD moved to 28/05 but my dates put me at 03/06 which is why I hang out in here. :flower:


----------



## Maid Marian

Argh!! Just found out our hospital doesn't tell you the gender. Ridiculous! Booking a private scan now, cos there's no way I can wait! The positive side is that now we can have it asap, instead if waiting till February :thumbup: Finding out on Saturday now!!! Eeee - I'll know I'm having a little daughter or a son :cloud9:


----------



## squeal

Rose_W said:


> Argh!! Just found out our hospital doesn't tell you the gender. Ridiculous! Booking a private scan now, cos there's no way I can wait! The positive side is that now we can have it asap, instead if waiting till February :thumbup: Finding out on Saturday now!!! Eeee - I'll know I'm having a little daughter or a son :cloud9:

How exciting! I can't wait to hear the news :D


----------



## Sooz

Good Luck for Saturday Rose, hope your LO is co-operative for you!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't wait to see if we're having a boy or girl! I still think it's a boy. Chinese gender predictor says it will be a boy, lmao!


----------



## claire-lou

I think I'm having a boy too


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congratulations Wild!!


----------



## JNA

Congrats Wild!!! Finally a little boy!

Hoping to see ovaries when I go in next week. Everyone has been telling me stories of thinking they were having a girl until 2 weeks before due date. That would be a nightmare returning everything and getting ready on such a short notice.


----------



## Sooz

I'm hoping two sonographers can't be wrong. :haha:


----------



## span

Good luck with the scan Rose - hope you have a willing baby! 
Now the temptation of the 20 week scan is out of the way I'm very happy to be team :yellow: It's helped that I've got some lovely sleepsuits (my fave below) in neutral colours.
Bosses wife has done the wedding ring test on me twice and both times it's said a girl. She told me today that it got it wrong with her friends daughters baby so she "wanted to warn me it isn't 100%" 
No shit! :rofl: Think I could've told her that anyway! :dohh: 
Still have a feeling it's a girl but who knows? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







sleepsuits 2.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Maid Marian

Thanks Span - last scan baby bounced and turned the whole time, so fingers crossed it's full of energy again this time :thumbup:

Haha - bless your boss's wife! nice of her to warm you :haha:


----------



## KerryGold

It's my halfway day today! :dance:

Our scan is tomorrow! We're staying :yellow: - Neutral stuff all the way!

I have no idea what flavour Nugget is! It will be exciting to find out in June! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm too impatient to wait! I really admire those that can! :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Good luck Rose, JNA, Lois and kerrygold (and anyone else having their scan soon) soooo exciting!!!! :happydance: - Ive still got 3 weeks to wait boohooo :(

xxxxxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, we've moved so have no internet but we're over in America atm so yippee I'm getting me some wiFi :happydance:. 

Congrats to the girls that have found out their babies genders. On one hand I'd love to follow you so that I could get really organised with baby colours but we're staying :yellow:. I just love waiting for suprises. 

So far I think this trimester is flying by. Kerry I can't believe your scan is tomorrow. What time - morning or afternoon? Good luck :flower:


----------



## KerryGold

9.20am. Nice and early! :happydance:

Thanks all for your good wishes. I shall report back with pics tomorrow but don't want people marking up my pics with nubs! :p

xXx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

I haven't been on the thread lately because work has been extremely hectic. At my last exam i asked and was told I was having a girl! YAY. Hope everyone is doing well.I go for my 20 week test on Jan 26th. Looking forward to seeing my little girl again. 

Best,
Steph


----------



## Mustang_Love

I admire those that can stay :yellow: too. My scan is on the 27th and the wait is really starting to get to me! :haha:


----------



## Groovychick

Ozzieshunni said:


> I'm too impatient to wait! I really admire those that can! :hugs:

Me too! :blush:


----------



## Annamumof2

ok so im 17 weeks in a few days and yet im still feeling/being sick... argh i want this to end as im losing weight (which doctors aint complaning as they want me too) and im hardly eatting which makes me feel worse


----------



## Annamumof2

ok so im 17 weeks in a few days and yet im still feeling/being sick... argh i want this to end as im losing weight (which doctors aint complaning as they want me too) and im hardly eatting which makes me feel worse


----------



## Sooz

Anna I'm afraid I am still being sick. I was told it would get better at 12 weeks.....ended up in hospital.....and then that most people were fine by 18 weeks and still no luck. I am resigned to the fact the mop bucket will not be leaving the side of the bed until Leechling is here.


----------



## Annamumof2

Sooz said:


> Anna I'm afraid I am still being sick. I was told it would get better at 12 weeks.....ended up in hospital.....and then that most people were fine by 18 weeks and still no luck. I am resigned to the fact the mop bucket will not be leaving the side of the bed until Leechling is here.

im feeling like that too and people think im having a boy


----------



## Sooz

My friend is just like me sickness wise (4 weeks ahead and still vomiting) and she is having a boy, which just goes to show there is no truth in the old wives tale of sick=girl.


----------



## Annamumof2

Sooz said:


> My friend is just like me sickness wise (4 weeks ahead and still vomiting) and she is having a boy, which just goes to show there is no truth in the old wives tale of sick=girl.

well i wasnt sick with my son or daughter last lol so its all new to me....


----------



## Sooz

I think you've just been really unlucky, I was told (by Dr & MW) normally you get the worst sickness on the first pregnancy and if you get no sickness on your first then usually you'll be ok for subsequent ones. Everyone I've seen about my HG has started with 'First pregnancy is it?" :haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

Sooz said:


> I think you've just been really unlucky, I was told (by Dr & MW) normally you get the worst sickness on the first pregnancy and if you get no sickness on your first then usually you'll be ok for subsequent ones. Everyone I've seen about my HG has started with 'First pregnancy is it?" :haha:

when i saw the doctor last she was saying "oh its just a bug it will go soon" i was like my baby is not a bug... and it wont go soon, was not happy about it


----------



## Gwizz

Yay for team :pink: miss muffet!


----------



## Gwizz

Annamumof2 said:


> when i saw the doctor last she was saying "oh its just a bug it will go soon" i was like my baby is not a bug... and it wont go soon, was not happy about it

Thats awful x


----------



## Lois

Congratulations MissMuffet. Plenty of girls for June so far!

Sorry to hear that some of you are still having to handle sickness. I really hope you're feeling better soon.

Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

i had a yeast infection due to on 2 lots of antibiotics and now thats gone and its still itchy its driving me mad i use vaseline but its not working and i cant speak to a doctor till thursday

any surrgestions?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't know if they have it in the UK, but Vagisil(sp?)? Maybe they have something at Boots.....you could descretely ask the pharmacist


----------



## Annamumof2

Ozzieshunni said:


> I don't know if they have it in the UK, but Vagisil(sp?)? Maybe they have something at Boots.....you could descretely ask the pharmacist

tried that till the yeast infection went and then it just made down there puff up more


----------



## aquamarine10

I'm due June 22nd and I don't know the sex yet! Find out on Feb 3rd hopefully! x


----------



## claire-lou

Annamumof2 said:


> i had a yeast infection due to on 2 lots of antibiotics and now thats gone and its still itchy its driving me mad i use vaseline but its not working and i cant speak to a doctor till thursday
> 
> any surrgestions?

Oh Hun :hugs: I had this in my last pregnancy so I feel your pain, I ended up at the doc's and the only thing that got rid if it was a pessary I don't know if you can buy them over the counter but def talk to pharmastist they should be able to advise


----------



## Lois

Welcome to Aquamarine. How has your pregnancy been so far? Hope you're feeling well.

Lx


----------



## KerryGold

I've been going through the exact same thing. Using canestan cream and eating live yogurt seem to be working for me. :thumbup:

Yogurt will repopulate your natural bugs down there and balance things back out.

xXx


----------



## KerryGold

P.S. Here are a couple of pics from my 20-week scan today...

Here is the little nugget all perfect for team :yellow:

xXx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

aquamarine10 said:


> I'm due June 22nd and I don't know the sex yet! Find out on Feb 3rd hopefully! x

I'm due the 24th of June and find out 3rd Feb as well hopefully! :happydance: fx'd!


----------



## JNA

Great scan pics Kerry. Im gonna guess thats a little boy all cuddled up and cute! Cant wait for June to get here to find out.


----------



## Gwizz

Lovely clear scans hun!!!

:wave: aquamarine!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

well i have an appointment today girls for 11:10am so i am hoping that the doctor can give me something to get rid of it after 24 hrs


----------



## Lois

Good luck Anna.

Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

i am back but need to go in a mo to get the kids i have been given canesten cream and pessary... thing is girls im worried about the long thing that come with it.... can someone thats been in it help me get a rough idea how i should do it as im worried i might get it too far and hurt bump


----------



## LadyofRohan

Got back from a midwife appointment and got to listen to the heartbeat. Everything is on target and going well. She said the baby was moving around alot and had a very strong heartbeat :kiss:

Booked our 20 week scan for February 10th at 2pm! I hope the baby cooperates so we can find out the sex! I can't wait to see the little bean again :happydance:


----------



## Lois

Hi Anna,

I haven't had to use one but I think it would be very difficult to do any harm. Your cervix can take a lot of messing about.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Great news LadyofRohan! Hearing the hb is just brilliant.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Just got back from my 20 week scan and it was great! The baby is doing really well and was moving around plenty. It seems my placenta may be low-lying at the moment but they're going to rescan at 34 weeks to check if it has moved out of the way. If not then it might mean a cs. But baby is well so that's all I'm bothered about.

Happily we were able to find out the gender.....It's a Boy! :blue: Very excited to be having a little brother for my little girl.

Lx


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations on your little boy Lois! :happydance:

I had my 21 week midwife appointment today and got my MatB1 form. Leechling was still hiding, had to take my trousers down again and redirect the MW to find her HB. MW said she must be comfortable, I said she must be bloody stubborn. :haha:

We're cot shopping tonight. :D


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congrats Kerry for a great scan and fab piccies. That's amazing the difference from the 12wk scan to the 20wk. The LO looks so big now, which obviously I know we should expect but it's just amazing! 

Lois congrats also on the scan and finding out you're having a boy. Glad that he was well.


----------



## claire-lou

Annamumof2 said:


> i am back but need to go in a mo to get the kids i have been given canesten cream and pessary... thing is girls im worried about the long thing that come with it.... can someone thats been in it help me get a rough idea how i should do it as im worried i might get it too far and hurt bump

Just follow the instructions that came with it, they wouldn't have given it if it wasn't safe :hugs: I asked about it last time cos I felt uncomfy sticking things up there while pregnant and my doc's reply was you have still been having sex haven't you? I thought oh yes guess you have a point :thumbup:

Congrats on a :blue: bump lois


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats on your blue bump Lois! :happydance:


----------



## span

Congratulations Louis on team :blue:! :thumbup:


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats on your little :blue: bundle Lois! :happydance:

BTW - can you move my due date to 6 June? That's from my LMP and confirmed at scan.

Anna, I assume the pessary applicator is similar to a tampon applicator and that doesn't go too near/damage your cervix so I'm sure it should be fine. You could try the cream and eating yogurt for a couple of days and use the pessary if things haven't calmed down in a few days though? :shrug:
xXx


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats on all the scans and gender-finding-out-ness :happydance:

Lois - would you be able to change my EDD too please - it's now the 30th, rather than the 24th - thank you :flower:


----------



## Maid Marian

Just been for an all-you-can-eat chinese buffet, and man did I eat! :blush: Usually can't have more then a couple of plates, but I just kept going back - obviously Baby was hungry too!!! :munch:


----------



## Sooz

I've not had Chinese for ages. I want some! We've had gammon, egg, chips and onion rings tonight....I balanced it with a satsuma. :haha:

Leechling is currently punching me on my left and kicking me on my right....at the same time. The mind boggles :wacko:


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats Lois :blue:!!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congrats Lois!!! Do you have any pics?


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
I was wondering if I could join you?
I am officially due June 30th but measuring a few days ahead, so maybe the last weekin June.
really looking forward to getting to know all of you and it will be great to learn what to look forward to with most of the women being ahead of me.

:hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

Hi :hi: welcome


----------



## Lois

Mustang_Love said:


> Congrats Lois!!! Do you have any pics?

Thanks Mustang! Yes, I will put them up later if I get a chance. Not the greatest pics but the actual scan images were fantastic.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was wondering if I could join you?
> I am officially due June 30th but measuring a few days ahead, so maybe the last weekin June.
> really looking forward to getting to know all of you and it will be great to learn what to look forward to with most of the women being ahead of me.
> 
> :hugs:

Of course you can! Congratulations and welcome. How have you been getting on so far?

Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

well i did the thing last night and it seems to of carmed it down alot... im still itchy but not alot i can tell its itchy but i havent scratched so i guess thats a good sign.... i cant get any yogurt till saturday sadly but ive been told to get that one that is adverticed on TV the TLC one?

oh and i'm an onion today :-D


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats on been an onion, glad things are going in the right direction


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome Britt11! :) :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

claire-lou said:


> Congrats on been an onion, glad things are going in the right direction

i take back the feeling itchy not there lol i felt it so went to go put that cream on :-( i really want this to go to make me feel better....


----------



## Annamumof2

Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was wondering if I could join you?
> I am officially due June 30th but measuring a few days ahead, so maybe the last weekin June.
> really looking forward to getting to know all of you and it will be great to learn what to look forward to with most of the women being ahead of me.
> 
> :hugs:

your due around same time as me, welcome to the group and any questions you need answered feel free to ask us im sure someone will answer it


----------



## Lois

Hi,

Here's a link to my scan pic.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/b2-CP68g_Aqu6mz3D4Eem2z0v2O8MtWMtNL73vTnShI?feat=directlink

Lx


----------



## Britt11

Lois said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I was wondering if I could join you?
> I am officially due June 30th but measuring a few days ahead, so maybe the last weekin June.
> really looking forward to getting to know all of you and it will be great to learn what to look forward to with most of the women being ahead of me.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Of course you can! Congratulations and welcome. How have you been getting on so far?
> 
> LxClick to expand...

thank you so much ladies for the warm welcome :hugs:

thanks for asking Lois, I am actually feeling great, I have actually for the entire pregnancy. I know strange- the first trimester sickness totally skipped me, I guess one of the rare ones, so far loving being pregnant
Congrats on your scan, what a cutie


----------



## CucciCoo

Congrats to :blue: lois :happydance: and congrats to all the ladies who have had scans recently. I love looking at the piccies :cloud9:


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely scan picture hun! :)


----------



## Lois

Just found this for those who have measurements from their scans (femur length etc) and want to find out more... https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

Lx


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Hello Britt11 :hi: you're due about the same time as me too - 30th, although I'm sure I'm going to be late :haha:


----------



## Britt11

Hello Smokey, I have a feeling I will be too.
My mother and my sister were both overdue with their babies :dohh:


----------



## Gwizz

Hi Britt11!! 

Congrats Lois :D

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Yay! Got this gorgeous moses-basket, from a nearly-new board.
So excited, it's lovely, and looks nice and sturdy :thumbup:
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610440324968928.jpg


----------



## harocat

That looks really cute, Rose! Did someone make that blanket or did they buy it?

Speaking of blankets, my mom made this, but I forgot to post it when I came back from Christmas. The text says "And the animals came two by two."
 



Attached Files:







babyblanket.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hello ladies! Im due june 19. Found out yesterday Ive got a girl bud! Very excited as its the first girl baby on DH side of the family. I also found out I have total placenta previa. So a bit scared about that as I may end up needing a c section. after two vaginal births this scares me to death. But chin up its early and trying to be ok with pelvic rest and having a healthy baby! :wave:


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Anna1982

hey ladies im counting down to my 20 weeks scan on the 2nd and then my consultant on the 8th cant wait!

feeling movement now and im sure my bumps huge lol


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats on a girl mummyof2peas


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats Amanda :D Fathers Day Buddy!!!

Rose that moses basket looks like 1 I was going to get for Ben :) Think its from Babies R Us and its very lush!! 

x


----------



## CucciCoo

congrats on :pink: mummyof2peas :happydance:


----------



## Lois

Hi Mommyof2peas! Welcome and congratulations. How is your pregnancy treating you? I have a low-lying placenta at the moment too and would really rather not have a cs. Apparently most women who have placenta previa at 20 weeks won't have it by 34 weeks though so fingers crossed.

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Gwizz said:


> Congrats Amanda :D Fathers Day Buddy!!!
> 
> Rose that moses basket looks like 1 I was going to get for Ben :) Think its from Babies R Us and its very lush!!
> 
> x

Yep that's right - can't wait to get it! It'll be the first Baby thing we've got really :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

Getting this lovely bouncing/vibrating chair from the Asda baby event - heard several rave reviews of it, and thought I'd get it now while it's extra cheap. So cute!!

https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=298,298&layer=1&src=2660009&size=298,298&resMode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&layer=2&src=babyevent_details&anchor=0,0&pos=-149,-149&resMode=sharp&defaultimage=default_details_GM

Also a 'Rabbitts changing mat' with a harness to free up both your hands. It's so lovely!
https://www.babe-equip.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/m/g/mg3f0605_-_rabbit_mat_yellow.jpg


----------



## Groovychick

So organised Rose! :)


----------



## Sooz

I've just done my 'back to work' calculations which I have been putting off for weeks and I am horrified that if I go back full-time compared to 16 hours a week we would only be 4p better off each month. How ridiculous!

No idea how I am going to broach this with work now though.


----------



## Maid Marian

Groovychick said:


> So organised Rose! :)

hehe I don't feel it, everyone seems to be buying so much, and other than cute baby clothes, we don't have anything else yet :dohh: Can't wait to have the moses basket and chair here to 'ooooh' and 'awwww' over :cloud9:


----------



## Annamumof2

well i just found out i might be elurgic to the canesten cream that i was given a few days ago... i keep getting inflamed down there it kills me when i pee and ive been told if it gets up again by tomorrow morning ring the hospital or the doctors, im in tears atm


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lois said:


> Hi Mommyof2peas! Welcome and congratulations. How is your pregnancy treating you? I have a low-lying placenta at the moment too and would really rather not have a cs. Apparently most women who have placenta previa at 20 weeks won't have it by 34 weeks though so fingers crossed.
> 
> Lx

Thats what I hope. But because mine is complete the nurse sounded like the kind I have almost never moves...Even if it moves some it will still be part in the way because it has so far to move. on the bright side just means more scans right? lol


----------



## claire-lou

Annamumof2 said:


> well i just found out i might be elurgic to the canesten cream that i was given a few days ago... i keep getting inflamed down there it kills me when i pee and ive been told if it gets up again by tomorrow morning ring the hospital or the doctors, im in tears atm

:hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Annamumof2 said:


> well i just found out i might be elurgic to the canesten cream that i was given a few days ago... i keep getting inflamed down there it kills me when i pee and ive been told if it gets up again by tomorrow morning ring the hospital or the doctors, im in tears atm

:hugs:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I haven't been on in a few days or so...but I've found out that I'm having a .........girl!!!!! YAY!!!!!!


I can't believe we got the sex we wanted. How awesome is that?


----------



## claire-lou

Congratulations for a :pink: bump


----------



## lollylou1

ohhh been busy on here since i was last about, congrats to all the girlies who have found out gender of their june babies!!!
i have got to go to a physio appointment on monday regarding my spd i am agony with it almost the entire day and its making sleep horrendous, i wake up exhausted for the lack of sleep and am having terrible migraines! sorry my moan is over just needed to get it out as im fed up of feeling shitty!!
Lou
xxx


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lollylou1 said:


> ohhh been busy on here since i was last about, congrats to all the girlies who have found out gender of their june babies!!!
> i have got to go to a physio appointment on monday regarding my spd i am agony with it almost the entire day and its making sleep horrendous, i wake up exhausted for the lack of sleep and am having terrible migraines! sorry my moan is over just needed to get it out as im fed up of feeling shitty!!
> Lou
> xxx

:cry:

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: lollylou1


----------



## Lois

Congratulations MizzDeeDee!


----------



## Sooz

MizzDeeDee said:


> I haven't been on in a few days or so...but I've found out that I'm having a .........girl!!!!! YAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I can't believe we got the sex we wanted. How awesome is that?

Welcome to team :pink: :flower:


----------



## Lois

Sorry to hear the spd is causing you so much trouble lollylou. As if looking after a toddler wasn't hard enough! I hope the physio has some helpful ideas for you.

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

There seems to be a fair few girls so far :)


----------



## Groovychick

Lois said:


> Congratulations MizzDeeDee!

What a beautiful name choice too hun! :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Eee! Scan at 2, finding out :pink: or :blue:


----------



## KerryGold

Good luck!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Groovychick said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations MizzDeeDee!
> 
> What a beautiful name choice too hun! :)Click to expand...



Thank you sooooooo much!!! I've gotten a lot of slack on my name choices. Nice to hear something positive!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Rose_W said:


> Eee! Scan at 2, finding out :pink: or :blue:

Good luck..... it was great. I know you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Groovychick

I get to find out on Monday! V. excited! :)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Groovychick said:


> I get to find out on Monday! V. excited! :)

You'll love it. I am not exactly the most excitable girly kind of girl, but it was so cool. I know you'll have fun!


----------



## miss_danielle

im due 21st of june but might have him 2 weeks early :D


----------



## Groovychick

MizzDeeDee said:


> Groovychick said:
> 
> 
> I get to find out on Monday! V. excited! :)
> 
> You'll love it. I am not exactly the most excitable girly kind of girl, but it was so cool. I know you'll have fun!Click to expand...

Thank you! I wish someone could come with me, both no one is available! :dohh:


----------



## Maid Marian

Team ........... :blue:

Scan went amazingly!!!! Got dvd and lots of pics, and even some 4D! Baby held up his legs to show us his boy bits a lot :flasher:
I cried so much as well :cloud9:


----------



## Britt11

oh Rose congrats :happydance: I have heard that the boys like to flash the camera :haha:

Congrats on your little girl Miss Deedee, I also think its a very nice classic strong name. We have decided not to tell people when we choose a name for that exact reason

Good luck with your scan Groovychick and have fun

We find out Feb 7th what we are having, I can hardly wait but I know it will be here very soon


----------



## wild2011

congrats rose x


----------



## Sooz

Congrats on your little boy Rose. :cloud9:


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats Rose


----------



## Groovychick

Rose_W said:


> Team ........... :blue:
> 
> Scan went amazingly!!!! Got dvd and lots of pics, and even some 4D! Baby held up his legs to show us his boy bits a lot :flasher:
> I cried so much as well :cloud9:

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## Maid Marian

Here's little Baby Julian Wheeler :cloud9:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Rose_W said:


> Here's little Baby Julian Wheeler :cloud9:
> 
> View of Baby from underneath, when we first found out he was a he! :winkwink:
> https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/rosesmischief/scan0002-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 4D pic - holding his little arms and legs up, and his little boy bits are well on show :thumbup:
> https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/rosesmischief/scan0001-7.jpg
> 
> 
> Love this one, a clear shot of his little body, and teeny limbs :kiss:
> https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/rosesmischief/scan0006-1.jpg

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Sooz

Wow, they are so clear. I have more faith that Leechling is a girl now too, massive potty shot difference.


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congrats on the new team findings!!!


----------



## Lois

Aww, congratulations Rose! Lovely pics and he's clearly not suffering with confidence issues!

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois said:


> Aww, congratulations Rose! Lovely pics and he's clearly not suffering with confidence issues!
> 
> Lx

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## span

Congratulations to MizzDeeDee on your little :pink: 
and
Congratulations to Rose on your bold little :blue: -hope he's not starting as he means to go on! :winkwink:

Getting lots more action in this group now! :thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

span said:


> Congratulations to Rose on your bold little :blue: -hope he's not starting as he means to go on! :winkwink:

Hehe thank you! :happydance:


----------



## Debbie_23

Hi I havent been on this for a while. Hope everyone is well and pregnancys are going smoothy. Congrats to all those that have found out gender. We are having a little boy, and naming him alfie. Here is my 20 week scan piccy of him.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Debbie_23 said:


> Hi I havent been on this for a while. Hope everyone is well and pregnancys are going smoothy. Congrats to all those that have found out gender. We are having a little boy, and naming him alfie. Here is my 20 week scan piccy of him.

Congrats on your boy!


----------



## Britt11

Congrats Debbie on Alfie, so cute and love the name!!


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats on a :blue: bump Debbie_23


----------



## Lois

Congratulations on your little man Debbie! Lx


----------



## Debbie_23

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :)


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats MizzDeeDee on your :pink: bump!
Congrats Rose on your little :blue: bump! (great pics!!!!!!!)
Congrats Debbie on your :blue: bump!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Groovychick

Hopefully I can add to your little list there Gwizz tomorrow! :)


----------



## Gwizz

:D

Good Luck sweetie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Groovychick

Thank you! So excited! :dance:


----------



## lollylou1

ohhhhhhhhhhh congrats everyone who found out there team this past few days! my MIL managed to get me a moses basket stand from the charity shop only 2 quid so not too bad! its a mothercare one and in brilliant condition too so im chuffed with that! 
i have moved my daughter into her big girl very pink room tonight and now to get the nursery ready, it doesnt need decorating just a little move around and clean etc ready for baby BOY still struggling to get used to it being a boy lol
Lou
xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Bargain Lollylou!!!!!!!!!! Cant beat them :D

My son is having his first night in a big boys bed Ekkkkk - they are getting so grown up!

xxxx


----------



## Groovychick

:)


----------



## Gwizz

Have a great day groovy!!

x


----------



## Lois

Hi Gwizz,

How did Ben get on with his grown up bed? Several of my friends are trying to get their nearly-2 year olds into beds at the moment and not finding it easy. The kids generally love sitting and bouncing on them but as soon as bedtime comes they're begging for the cot! If you had a success, feel free to reveal any tips that I can pass on to them.

Evie made it easy and just completely rejected her cot a few months ago. At the time it was a bit of a nightmare but I'm pretty relieved now.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Your scan today Groovy? Good luck!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Lois said:


> Hi Gwizz,
> 
> How did Ben get on with his grown up bed? Several of my friends are trying to get their nearly-2 year olds into beds at the moment and not finding it easy. The kids generally love sitting and bouncing on them but as soon as bedtime comes they're begging for the cot! If you had a success, feel free to reveal any tips that I can pass on to them.
> 
> Evie made it easy and just completely rejected her cot a few months ago. At the time it was a bit of a nightmare but I'm pretty relieved now.
> 
> Lx

Heya

He got on fab! Went down at 7:30pm after a cuddle and a story and didnt hear a peep until 'mam?' 'mam?', he was lying on his bed waiting for me! at 7:30am :happydance: Steve said he did loose his dummy at midnight but quickly found it and fell back to sleep without help. Ive kept the bedtime dummy as I thought too many changes wouldnt make it work.

Not sure on tips but everything was the same in his room except I moved out ALL toys so they didn't distract him, bed was kept in same place and I added a stair gate to his bedroom do so he didn't walk into other rooms, bathroom etc in the night. I will remove this in a few eeks if he keeps it up :)

Hope they get sorted soon - little tinkers :D

x


----------



## claire-lou

:happydance: fab news gwizz


----------



## Lois

That's fantastic. Well done Ben and well done mummy!

I think I'll keep news of your instant success to myself so as not to p*ss people off! lol

Fingers crossed for another good night tonight.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Lois said:


> That's fantastic. Well done Ben and well done mummy!
> 
> I think I'll keep news of your instant success to myself so as not to p*ss people off! lol
> 
> Fingers crossed for another good night tonight.
> 
> Lx

:haha: thankyou - fingers crossed!


----------



## Annamumof2

hey guys sorry i havent been here over the weekend, i had problems with the itching and then i had a bleed on the saturday night which only lasted 5mins and all is alright, sunday was at parent in laws to celabrate Jason's 6th birthday the day before his birthday then yesterday i was shopping then hospital appointment for my echo which my heart is doing great, then i had more shopping and rest for an hour before getting kids from school then out shopping to get Jason's birthday pressies that he choose and then up to my parents to celabrate his birthday with my family... and today i am so tired and glad i am able to rest


----------



## Lois

...and breathe! Wow, you've been busy! Glad to hear everything is alright with your heart and the bleed. Must have been worrying at the time though. Happy birthday to Jason.

Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

Lois said:


> ...and breathe! Wow, you've been busy! Glad to hear everything is alright with your heart and the bleed. Must have been worrying at the time though. Happy birthday to Jason.
> 
> Lx

well i had a bleed this time when i was pregs with jay but that was down to sex... i havent had sex in a few weeks and i dunno why i started with light pink bleed but i rang around and got in touch with the midwife and they didnt want me to come in and told me all was alright and that if anything happens they cant stop it which i was pissed of the way the midwife treated me... i feel like all the midwifes i know dont wanna listen to me


----------



## CucciCoo

Sooo, I had my scan. All was brill and I'm team....



:blue: :blue: :blue:

Baby has long legs like his 6'4 daddy!

https://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae4/_Bride2Be_/d36d8f97.jpg


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely scan picture hun! :)


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: anna

Congrats cuccicoo on :blue: bump!!!!!!!

Groovy did u have a scan yesterday or have I made that up? lol


----------



## Sooz

Anna I've never been able to get hold of my MW outside of appointments and I totally felt like I was on my own when I had bleeds early on. I ended up at the maternity ward, gyneacology ward, EPU and out of hours emergency Drs because they were the only people I could contact! I can empathise with you totally.

Here they give you the maternity triage number at 20 weeks and I was so relieved when I got that because I can finally get hold of someone whenever I need to who is actually in the right department! Hopefully you'll get something like that soon?

Glad all is OK though.


----------



## Annamumof2

Sooz said:


> Anna I've never been able to get hold of my MW outside of appointments and I totally felt like I was on my own when I had bleeds early on. I ended up at the maternity ward, gyneacology ward, EPU and out of hours emergency Drs because they were the only people I could contact! I can empathise with you totally.
> 
> Here they give you the maternity triage number at 20 weeks and I was so relieved when I got that because I can finally get hold of someone whenever I need to who is actually in the right department! Hopefully you'll get something like that soon?
> 
> Glad all is OK though.

i dunno hun i have a DAU that is from 16 weeks but its like there is no one there, and well when i ring and talk to the midwife its like im being talked to like im a fool, but this is all new to me again my last one was born 4 yrs ago so i am kinda new at this again so i forget things


----------



## Sooz

They do seem to fob you off on the phone don't they? I was lucky that a nice Dr saw me when I was sat in the maternity unit in tears and offered to examine me and that when I went to the out of hours clinic the doctor had just come back from ML and was totally sympathetic....booked me straight up for a scan.

That said when I was 'phone assessed' for the out of hours doctor the chap I spoke to started talking about threatened abortions and scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Annamumof2

Sooz said:


> They do seem to fob you off on the phone don't they? I was lucky that a nice Dr saw me when I was sat in the maternity unit in tears and offered to examine me and that when I went to the out of hours clinic the doctor had just come back from ML and was totally sympathetic....booked me straight up for a scan.
> 
> That said when I was 'phone assessed' for the out of hours doctor the chap I spoke to started talking about threatened abortions and scared the shit out of me.

i'm getting to the stage where with this morning sickness that i want to hurry it along and im almost 18 weeks... ive never felt like this till towards the end of the pregnancy and i aint even in the third tri..


----------



## Groovychick

Gwizz said:


> Groovy did u have a scan yesterday or have I made that up? lol

I did have a scan yesterday, but it didn't go as planned. :baby: was facing the wrong way so the sonographer was unable to complete the anomaly scan or tell me the sex. I have another scan in 2 weeks to find out.


----------



## Lois

Congratulations CucciCoo! Lovely pic.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Groovychick said:


> I did have a scan yesterday, but it didn't go as planned. :baby: was facing the wrong way so the sonographer was unable to complete the anomaly scan or tell me the sex. I have another scan in 2 weeks to find out.

Oh, what an anticlimax for you. Still, at least you'll get to see LO again soon.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Groovychick said:


> Gwizz said:
> 
> 
> Groovy did u have a scan yesterday or have I made that up? lol
> 
> I did have a scan yesterday, but it didn't go as planned. :baby: was facing the wrong way so the sonographer was unable to complete the anomaly scan or tell me the sex. I have another scan in 2 weeks to find out.Click to expand...

Little minx! Sorry hun it didnt go as planned :dohh:

Mines in 2 weeks also x


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: anna

Congrats on :blue: bump cucci

Hope baby bahaves next time groovychick


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't get enough Doritos Cool Ranch (Cool original in the UK)! It's my craving right now :). Went to see the pram today! :happydance: It's SO SO SO SO SO awesome!!!!!!!!!! Here's the link! It's a GREAT GREAT GREAT deal from Mothercare!!!! I HIGHLY recommend it!

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...1/276-1969598-2269616?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I even wrote a review on the site, which I never really do :haha:


----------



## Britt11

ahh sorry to hear Groovychick that bubs wasnt co-operating, thats my fear that once we arrive at our long awaited gender scan, that our LO wont co-operate either. Good luck in 2 weeks, mine is just shy of 2 weeks from now

Cuccioo- congrats on team blue, yeah!! so exciting.

well busy day again for me, work is relentless and DH and I got into an argument about our renos tonight....aghh not good. I hate arguing while pregnant I worry about LO...and the stress on him/her

hope everyone else is well
hugs


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congrats on team blue CucciCoo!!!!!! Great pic too!


----------



## Annamumof2

i am so stressed today that i have cried alot of times that i have lost count, this morning hubby didnt get the kids uniforms sorted to me like normal he missed a few items which ment me having to go up and down the stairs so many times that hurt me because of my ankles hurt, then when i call him its like he doesnt give a shit how i feel or what i say then about lunch time he is all lovey dovey and saying sorry to me and offering to get me some snacks then when i got home with the kids Jason decied to kick of screaming and shouting and throwing his toys about when i shout at him to stop it i get "NO SHUT UP!" and this is a autistic 6yr old talking, i have also been trying to recover from thrush which is hard because im still itchy and its driving me nuts that no doctor will help me out or i get fobbed off with some cream that dont even work, i feel like Andy doesnt even care about me or the way i feel, i am so tired and run down and i still have morning sickness i thought he was surpost to help me and make me feel better not make me upset and stressed...

sorry anyway girls rant over


----------



## Mother of 4

:hi: ladies :) Can you add me to the front page...I'm due June 17th...looks like there isn't any ladies for the 17th yet and we are expecting a baby girl :) Oooh cool ranch doritos sound SO good right now.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mother of 4 said:


> :hi: ladies :) Can you add me to the front page...I'm due June 17th...looks like there isn't any ladies for the 17th yet and we are expecting a baby girl :) Oooh cool ranch doritos sound SO good right now.

Just counted FOUR empty bags of doritos from the side of the couch :blush: I can't help it! They taste soooooooooo good! 

Anna :hugs: I hope he steps up soon!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Just thought I'd pop on in to say that I had my 20wk scan today and all was A OK :cloud9:. Am sooooooo relieved. We're still team yellow but me and DH are sure we saw little boys bits but obviously not 100%. 

Mmmmmm Doritos.... The tangy cheese ones for me please.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I keep doing this... Forgetting to add the piccie. Here's the scan of our LO.
 



Attached Files:







DSC06091 (Small).jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Britt11

beautiful scan Brit! 
welcome Mommyof4! :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Ozzieshunni said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies :) Can you add me to the front page...I'm due June 17th...looks like there isn't any ladies for the 17th yet and we are expecting a baby girl :) Oooh cool ranch doritos sound SO good right now.
> 
> Just counted FOUR empty bags of doritos from the side of the couch :blush: I can't help it! They taste soooooooooo good!
> 
> Anna :hugs: I hope he steps up soon!Click to expand...

Making me hungrrrrrry! Haven't had doritos in an age! I especially love the chilli ones :thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

On the front-page my due-dates listed as June 24th, could it be changed to June 26th please? Thanks :D


----------



## Lois

Anna...as if you don't have enough going on at the moment. Fingers crossed for a calmer day tomorrow and for a little more support from OH

Mother of 4 - welcome! Congratulations on your pregnancy and I hope it's going well so far.

BritAcrossSea, that's a beautiful picture. Glad to hear your LO is doing well.

Rose, not sure what happened there but should be right now.

Lx


----------



## span

Anna - sorry you seem to be getting it from all sides! Hope everything settles down soon. My hubby moaned at me the other day for not emptying the bin in the kitchen, despite the fact that HE had had plenty of opportunity AND it makes me vomit or theaten to! :growlmad: Men! :dohh:

Welcome Mother of 4 and congrats on team :pink:. What do you have so far?

Yay BritAcrossSea for stayig team :yellow:! :happydance: Oh and I agree - the cheesy nachos are the best! :munch:

Had my midwife appointment today and all is well - had to book the rest of my appointments now as she gets so booked up so got them at the following weeks: 28, 31, 34, 37, 39, 40, 41. I'm hoping to NOT need the 41 week appointment and would be nice not to need the 40 week one either! :baby:


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: Hope everyone is doing well!!

Welcome Mother of 4!!!!!!!

Anna :hugs: sweetie, hope ur ok this evening

BritAcrossSea Yay for :pink: bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mustang_Love

BritAcrossSea said:


> I keep doing this... Forgetting to add the piccie. Here's the scan of our LO.

Amazing picture! I can't get over how clear it is.


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats on scans ladies 

Anna hope today is better and everything seems calmer after a good nights sleep :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Gwizz said:


> BritAcrossSea Yay for :pink: bump!!!!!!!!!

I think my siggie is confusing 'cos of my colours lol, so I've added my yellow stork. 

All this talk of Doritos... I was even chatting about them to my DH last night. May have to go get some today. My fascination atm is with Haagen Dazs strawberry cheesecake icrecream :icecream:. So scrummy... 

I'm off today for a swim now that I've got myself a maternity swimsuit and I must admit that I'm really looking forward to it. Enjoy your day x


----------



## claire-lou

I just like crisps any flavour :)


----------



## Annamumof2

im alright today i just feel alittle bleh as i feel sick and have been sick a bit, im sick of it all now and want time to hurry up lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Feeling good today! It will only take between three and six months for DH to be approved for a spousal visa to the USA! :happydance: Which means we apply in September this year and we'll hopefully have approval by February next year to go! :happydance: I hope this all works out!


----------



## summerbaby11

YAY, I'm having a BOY!!! So excited! Baby Maximilian Phillip is growing wonderful. He weighs in at 12 ounces!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh i think im getting a cold thanks to the snow this morning, anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Mustang_Love

Had my scan today and found out we are on team :blue:!!!! I am completely thrilled. :happydance: All of his systems look healthy and he is weighing in at a big 14 ounces. I can't stop smiling!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congratulations on Team :blue: and having a nice healthy scan. Any piccies?


----------



## JNA

Had to put my baby down yesterday. He was only 4 years old and the vet thought he swallowed a sock but found liver cancer that spread through his abdomen. I am completely heart broken. I can't sleep or eat and I feel miserable. How am I supposed to move on with out my buddy I swear Tyson was the best dog ever.


----------



## Gwizz

BritAcrossSea said:


> Gwizz said:
> 
> 
> BritAcrossSea Yay for :pink: bump!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think my siggie is confusing 'cos of my colours lol, so I've added my yellow stork.Click to expand...

So sorry hun - I blame pregnancy :rofl: - I think I got u confused Mother of 4? Sorry lol! - Congrats on Team Yellow!!!!! :wacko:



summerbaby11 said:


> YAY, I'm having a BOY!!! So excited! Baby Maximilian Phillip is growing wonderful. He weighs in at 12 ounces!!!

Congrats :blue:



Mustang_Love said:


> Had my scan today and found out we are on team :blue:!!!! I am completely thrilled. :happydance: All of his systems look healthy and he is weighing in at a big 14 ounces. I can't stop smiling!!!

Congrats :blue: (Boys are catching up!!!!)



JNA said:


> Had to put my baby down yesterday. He was only 4 years old and the vet thought he swallowed a sock but found liver cancer that spread through his abdomen. I am completely heart broken. I can't sleep or eat and I feel miserable. How am I supposed to move on with out my buddy I swear Tyson was the best dog ever.

Sorry JNA :( (To begin with I was shocked at this post as I wondered what you were talking about!) I hope ur ok :cry: xxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

summerbaby11 said:


> YAY, I'm having a BOY!!! So excited! Baby Maximilian Phillip is growing wonderful. He weighs in at 12 ounces!!!

congrats :happydance:


Mustang_Love said:


> Had my scan today and found out we are on team :blue:!!!! I am completely thrilled. :happydance: All of his systems look healthy and he is weighing in at a big 14 ounces. I can't stop smiling!!!

congrats :happydance: wow lots of team blue!


JNA said:


> Had to put my baby down yesterday. He was only 4 years old and the vet thought he swallowed a sock but found liver cancer that spread through his abdomen. I am completely heart broken. I can't sleep or eat and I feel miserable. How am I supposed to move on with out my buddy I swear Tyson was the best dog ever.

I am so sorry, that is absolutely devestating :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

ok i have now got a stinking headcold... i just hope it dont move to my chest again like it did before...


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: anna

x


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: JNA and Anna

Congrats girls on :blue: bumps, think the boys are catching the girls up now


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: We'll see what I add next week! :happydance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh JNA that's devastating news so sorry to hear that. Our dogs are huge part of the family :hugs2:


----------



## Maid Marian

Think I might have had some braxton hicks earlier - argh! Is this ok? Should I be worrid, or is it normal?


----------



## claire-lou

Rose I had em last weekend but haven't felt them since


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies,

I've not really showed my face on this thread lately but I've been having a look at what's going on.

Congratulations to all those who have found out the sex of their babies lately, all the picture are great, I love to see them.

I've had a slightly sore lower abdomen lately and I just wondered if this was normal or whether anyone else is having this? It aches to get up off the sofa and just feels a little tender when I rub it. Not sure whether to be worried or not.

Can anyone shed any light on this?

xx


----------



## Sooz

Rose_W said:


> Think I might have had some braxton hicks earlier - argh! Is this ok? Should I be worrid, or is it normal?

I've been having them too, and been told it is normal as long as they are not painful or more often than 4 per hour. I was also told the sooner they start the easier labour is. :thumbup:

Squeal my tummy often aches a little low after I've had BH's.


----------



## Lois

JNA, I'm so sorry hun. I hope you're doing ok.

Mustang, congratulations on your little boy!

Squeal, It may well be round ligament pain - this is where the ligaments supporting your uterus are sore because they're being stretched. I get it a lot and it tends to be worse when I've been walking lots (because the ligaments are being stretched more) and when I get up suddenly (because the ligaments are being stretched suddenly). It feels a bit like a stitch but right at the bottom of your bump. It's a normal pregnancy niggle so nothing to worry about.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Welcome to soontobemom who has just joined us. How are you getting on so far hun?

Lx


----------



## soontobemom

hi everyone

i am due baby#2 on 12th of June, we are :blue:

hope ye are all keeping well


----------



## soontobemom

thanks Lois
well this pregnancy is so different then on DD, so was not surprised when we found out we are having a boy :cloud9:
i have had high bp, and swelling with last 3 weeks, headaches, dizzyspells.i had pre-eclampsia on DD though very mild was induced at 40 weeks. i have been signed off work for remainder of pregnancy and they are monitoring me very closely. 
other than that though i have been feeling ok. how are ye all doing


----------



## Maid Marian

Ooh more movement today after a big hot cup of decaf - a real tummy-flip feeling and then lots of banging around! :cloud9:


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: Hiya soontobemom!!!!!!!!

:happydance: to movement rose

Hope you girls are ok with all the niggles :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lois

soontobemom said:


> thanks Lois
> well this pregnancy is so different then on DD, so was not surprised when we found out we are having a boy :cloud9:
> i have had high bp, and swelling with last 3 weeks, headaches, dizzyspells.i had pre-eclampsia on DD though very mild was induced at 40 weeks. i have been signed off work for remainder of pregnancy and they are monitoring me very closely.
> other than that though i have been feeling ok. how are ye all doing

This must have been very stressful for you. I hope you're getting a chance to rest...although that's easier said with a 1 year old to look after!

Second trimester is being good to me so far. My appetite has exploded in the last few days though. Suddenly have a sweet tooth and can't stop eating chocolate! Not good.

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My mom says I'm having a girl because of all the sickness


----------



## Britt11

Ozzieshunni said:


> My mom says I'm having a girl because of all the sickness

I have heard that too Ozzies. The MS and nausea and vomiting totally skipped me for some reason :shrug: I kept waiting for it to come in first tri and it never did besides one small bout of 3 days only. I wondered from the start if I was having a boy. I find out in just over a week :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

Ozzieshunni said:


> My mom says I'm having a girl because of all the sickness

That's what had everyone guessing I was having a girl.....and they were right. :flower:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Sooz said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> My mom says I'm having a girl because of all the sickness
> 
> That's what had everyone guessing I was having a girl.....and they were right. :flower:Click to expand...

I was sick last time up to 20 wks and he was a boy :haha::winkwink:
Have felt more sick this time, so who knows :haha::shrug::haha:


----------



## JNA

I wish the wives tales had some truth to them. I was barely sick and im having a girl. But my skin looks horrible and some say it because she is stealing my beauty. Who knows


----------



## mommyof2peas

JNA said:


> I wish the wives tales had some truth to them. I was barely sick and im having a girl. But my skin looks horrible and some say it because she is stealing my beauty. Who knows

I think the bad skin thing and having a girl is true!! Im having a girl and my face looks like it did when I was 18. When I had my little boy I felt like I was glowing....my face was clear....


----------



## Sooz

SmokyJoe78 said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> My mom says I'm having a girl because of all the sickness
> 
> That's what had everyone guessing I was having a girl.....and they were right. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I was sick last time up to 20 wks and he was a boy :haha::winkwink:
> Have felt more sick this time, so who knows :haha::shrug::haha:Click to expand...

I'm still vomiting now. So bad I burst another blood vessel this morning. :wacko:


----------



## soontobemom

Ozzieshunni said:


> My mom says I'm having a girl because of all the sickness

i had a few days of sickenss on DD but not much. this time around i was really sick up until 12 weeks, could not keep down fluids. I am having a boy. 

Everyone thought my DD would be a boy due to lack of MS and my skin was great


----------



## Lois

No sickness (just nausea) last time - girl. Same this time - boy. My skin has been worse than usual with both pregnancies too.

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I heard the skin thing too. I was told it was a girl as well because I developed excema on my right cheek. It's clearing up now. I have to go back to the doc to get some anti-vomiting meds.....


----------



## Sooz

I ended up barfing in McDonalds earlier, it was certainly not my finest hour this pregnancy. Thankfully I made it to the loo but I hate everyone being able to hear.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

These old wives tales are a nightmare to follow :dohh:. Some mean I'm having a boy others a girl. Ozzie what do you feel like you're having? I feel like we're gonna have a little boy but only time will tell on that one. 

I still have a huge craving for iceburg lettuce, which seems great doesn't it but then this has to be followed by something incredibly sweet. I'm sure my upper arms, bum and upper thighs are feeling the fat content of my sweet tooth - but then, my dentist could tell ya that I've always had a sweet tooth :blush:.


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls sorry i havent been here to reply or read but monday night i ended up at the JR (oxford hospital) and ended up staying in because i was dehydrated and was on 4 lots of drips and now i need some kind of vit B which i didnt know i needed because of stupid doctor didnt tell me about it, anyway i am home now but i have a bad cough and i keep coughing up flem, good job i didnt do this in hospital or else i would be in there a while

my appointment yesterday went well i think i got checked over by midwife, she listend to baby D's heart and i saw a doctor which i worked out i will be took of fragmin for a week before i have baby then they will induce me but at the moment i might have it a week early depending, BUT i might be changing my mind about the hospital i give birth too now but i am not sure yet

oh and i felt baby D kick the doppler and i saw the doppler move when the midwife last night checked me before i was discharged


----------



## blondieliz

Hello Ladies, just dropping in to say hi as I am due 18th June!

It's getting closer!


----------



## Maid Marian

Nabbed some more cute clothes yesterday for little Julian -
And I LOVE freecycle, just got two huge bags of baby clothes free!

https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/rosesmischief/DSC01552-1.jpg


----------



## Ozzieshunni

We are team :blue: Saw baby boy this morning :cloud9:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> We are team :blue: Saw baby boy this morning :cloud9:


Congratulations!!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::dance::wohoo:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm over the moon! My insticts were right :haha: DH is thrilled, although I think he's still secretly hoping it pops out a girl :rofl: But I know he's happy with a healthy baby. :cloud9:


----------



## LadyofRohan

My 20 week scan isn't until next week and I feel it's ages away! The days are going to drag....:wacko:

Am I the only one that hasn't had their gender scan yet (for those of you that want to find out)?


----------



## Groovychick

Love the t-shirts Rose! ;)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't think so, Lady. I think there's a couple more :)


----------



## Lois

blondieliz said:


> Hello Ladies, just dropping in to say hi as I am due 18th June!
> 
> It's getting closer!

Hello! Congratulations. Hope you're feeling well.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Ozzieshunni!

Lx


----------



## lollylou1

congrats ozzie and anyone else who has had gender scans

i have my 20 week scan next tuesday at 4pm so im excited/nervous about that
nursery bits coming out the loft this weekend so i can start getting things washed and sorted like bouncer and moses baskket etc
Lou
xxx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Ozzieshunni said:


> I don't think so, Lady. I think there's a couple more :)

Congrats and welcome to team blue!!



I was just wondering if anyone has been struck with the stomach bug (TMI severe vomiting & diarrhea?) DH had it last week. I woke up Sunday morning with it and although I'm not throwing up anymore more, I still feel AWFUL. :sick:I am having nausea worse then I ever did when suffering with MS. Even tried taking one of the pills my doctor prescribed for MS and it doesn't help AT ALL. I just didn't know if it took anyone else this long to recover?? Or maybe it's something more serious? :shrug:


----------



## Britt11

Congrats Ozzi on your baby boy :happydance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

I have my gender and anatomy scan on Monday morning, I can hardly wait!!!!!


----------



## CucciCoo

Ozzieshunni said:


> We are team :blue: Saw baby boy this morning :cloud9:

Yey another team :blue: congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

20 week scan booked for 10th Feb i will be 20 weeks on the dot and hubby is going to see if he can come with me, if he does we might not find out as he doesnt want to find out, and i will have kids there


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Scan pics from yesterday 
 



Attached Files:







img001.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Sooz

Is anyone else 'leaking' yet? I found a drop of actual milk coloured liquid last night. :blush:


----------



## lollylou1

i keep feeling like i am leaking like i have to look at my top as i feel funny but when i look nothing yet so not sure if thats a sign it will be soon or not!
i cant find the june mums bump thread anywhere so hope u dont mind me adding a bump pic on here!
i have been comparing to my previous pregnancies and my bump is currently about the size i was a 24 weeks with Annabelle!!! im gonna be huge, the whole bump shape is different this time though its way more rounded! excuse the mess everywhere we been decorating!
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/c35106c3.jpg
oh and excuse my clothes lol i got that stupid SPD support thing on and its dead uncomfortable with trousers so when im in house i just have comfy trackies on!
Lou
xxx


----------



## Sooz

I didn't even know there was a June bump thread! You've got a gorgeous round bump, it's sitting real high compared to mine. People I've not told about the pregnancy have noticed this week so mine is coming along.

I only have half a belly button left as well. :rofl:


----------



## blondieliz

Hi Sooz,

I think I have started leaking a little at night as my top seems to have some little stains on the inside and the other morning my arm was a bit damp..... I was WELL freaked out!

I have big boobs though and I think it's happening if I am squishing them in the night. 

It's all go from here on in eh? 

x


----------



## Maid Marian

Haha hubby keeps asking me if I've started 'leaking' at all yet - men!


----------



## claire-lou

Lovely bump lolleylou


----------



## Lois

Awwwwwwwwww, I think my little boy just had the hiccups. It's the first time I've felt them with him but I remember the feeling from my last pregnancy. So sweet.

Lovely bump lolly!

I keep getting the sensation of leaking nipples but no liquid when I check. I do have a little of the dried clear liquid (which comes first) on my nipples now and again though. So glamorous!

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My nipples are dry and itchy :-( Thank goodness for Vasaline cream


----------



## Sooz

I had the dried clear liquid for a couple of weeks before this actual drop of milk emerged. It only happens in the evening which is when my boobs feel hot, heavy and very itchy!


----------



## squeal

Lois what do hiccups feel like?

I don't think I have any milk. Tbh my breasts haven't grown a great deal at all, my nipples have got a little bigger and are super sensitive and tingle everynow and then but that's about all so far.


----------



## Sooz

It's our V-Day :happydance:


----------



## squeal

Happy V-Day Sooz!! :D


----------



## JNA

Congratulations to everyone who found out gender!
Happy V-day Sooz
I started leaking about 3 weeks ago make sure you wash your bra's as soon as you leak in them because breast milk stinks lol


----------



## Lois

Hiccups feel like consistent individual "twangs" with consistent gaps between them...as opposed to the random fluttering and bumping of kicks and rolls.

Happy v-day Sooz!

Lx


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> I started leaking about 3 weeks ago make sure you wash your bra's as soon as you leak in them because breast milk stinks lol

Thanks for the heads up :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I haven't leaked yet.....just REALLY itchy and dry nipples :-(


----------



## JNA

Haha no problem Sooz

Interesting find for me today is lo likes listening to Chris Brown (I hate him)
Every time one of his songs comes on she kicks like crazy more than I ever feel any other time. This morning she was sleep or something (still no movement) my sister came in the room and turned the computer on and started blasting deuces and bam Ka'Aliyah started kicking before the song got to the first chorus.


----------



## claire-lou

Happy v day sooz

My haven't leaked yet but are oh so itchy


----------



## we can't wait

Ozzieshunni said:


> I haven't leaked yet.....just REALLY itchy and dry nipples :-(

Me too :help: Is there anything to do for it? I've tried using aloe lotion... but that's not really effective.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

we can't wait said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I haven't leaked yet.....just REALLY itchy and dry nipples :-(
> 
> Me too :help: Is there anything to do for it? I've tried using aloe lotion... but that's not really effective.Click to expand...

I've been using unscented lotion. It helps a little bit. I use Vasaline for extremely dry skin.


----------



## squeal

we can't wait said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I haven't leaked yet.....just REALLY itchy and dry nipples :-(
> 
> Me too :help: Is there anything to do for it? I've tried using aloe lotion... but that's not really effective.Click to expand...

In the Bounty Pack I got there was a sample of 'Avent Nipple Cream', I keep meaning to have a look when I go shopping but forgetting. I might give that a try.

https://www.boots.com/en/Avent-Mois...e-_---_-Avent Moisturising Nipple Cream 30ml


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:



Ozzieshunni said:


> We are team :blue: Saw baby boy this morning :cloud9:

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!



LadyofRohan said:


> My 20 week scan isn't until next week and I feel it's ages away! The days are going to drag....:wacko:
> 
> Am I the only one that hasn't had their gender scan yet (for those of you that want to find out)?

Mines Tuesday at 2:30pm!!!!



Lois said:


> Hello Ladies, just dropping in to say hi as I am due 18th June!
> 
> It's getting closer!

:wave: welcome!!!



lollylou1 said:


> i have my 20 week scan next tuesday at 4pm so im excited/nervous about that
> nursery bits coming out the loft this weekend so i can start getting things washed and sorted like bouncer and moses baskket etc
> Lou
> xxx

I just been in our loft too getting stuff down :happydance:



Sooz said:


> It's our V-Day :happydance:

Happy V-Day!!



claire-lou said:


> My haven't leaked yet but are oh so itchy

Same here, although i keep checking cos sometimes I 'feel' like I have but I havent leaked.

------

Lovely bump pic lou!

x


----------



## Maid Marian

20 weeks today - we're halfway there :headspin:


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo: happy halfway hun!!!!!!


----------



## claire-lou

Happy halfway Rose


----------



## Britt11

congrats Rose! I am there in 4 days!

girls, I am so excited, tomorrow morning we get to see bubs and hopefully find out if our baby is a he or she!! :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

Good luck Britt!


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck britt, hope baby cooperates


----------



## squeal

How exciting Brit! I can't wait to see the pictures, that's if you'll be sharing them with us.

Ours is Wednesday, but we're staying team :yellow:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Squeal, you're so much stronger than I! To be honest, I've only just really started to bond with baby now that I know the gender. :shrug: Could just be me.


----------



## squeal

Ozzieshunni said:


> Squeal, you're so much stronger than I! To be honest, I've only just really started to bond with baby now that I know the gender. :shrug: Could just be me.

I can see where you're coming from. It's so much easier to picture the baby if you know what sex it is and can name it and talk to it/about it when you know the sex, not that I'm confortable with the whole talking to my belly thing yet.

However, I do feel more of a bond with the baby now that I can feel it kick, I think it's made me a little more protective and makes me want to comfort the baby when he/she kicks if that makes sense?

I would love to know what we're having but at the same time I think having a surprise will be exciting and special for all of us.


----------



## Groovychick

I get to find out the sex of my LO in 2 days too! So excited! :dance: Hope they are cooperative this time! :winkwink:


----------



## Gwizz

Good luck Britt and Claire today!!!


----------



## claire-lou

Not ling now till yours Gemma

Hope baby behaves groovychick


----------



## LadyofRohan

I get my 20 week scan on Thursday! I'm so excited I could burst! :happydance: I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next few days of work. I hope the baby cooperates so we can find out the gender.


----------



## claire-lou

https://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww146/clairey-louy/9b7536f9.jpg

Our :yellow: bump


----------



## xue23

Hi guys,

Had my 20 week scan today and it looks like we're having a baby boy! It came as quite a shock as everyone seemed to be convinced I was carrying a girl for some reason.

Other than that, everything else seemed present and in the right places hehe. Except judging by his measurements and fetal weight, he seems a bit on the small side. In particular his abdominal circumference was only 135mm and his fetal weight 282g. They both appear to be just below the lower boundary on the charts. Do you think we should be worried?


----------



## Gwizz

Lovely pic bump buddy! :thumbup: :yellow:

Xue I shouldnt be worried hun, if they are worried they will tell you and have you in for monitoring regularly but if they have left you then I shouldn't be worried - sometimes these things aren't entirely accurate :) Congrats on your :blue: :wohoo:


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats on a :blue: bump I totally agree with gwizz


----------



## Lois

Congratulations on the scans ladies! 

I agree Xue, if they aren't worried you shouldn't be. Might be worth chatting to your mw about it at the next aptmnt just to put your mind at rest.

Lovely picture Claire-Lou!

Lx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
just got back from the scan it was amazing and baby is meauring perfectly and is healthy :cloud9:

and baby was not shy at all to let us know the gender..............
its a............................:pink:
:happydance:
I am very excited, DH was hoping for a boy but is already coming around. I am sure he will melt when she is born


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats on :pink: britt


----------



## span

Congratulations Britt on your :pink: and Xue23 on your :blue:. I also agree - I'm sure they'd have said something if they were concerned. :baby:


----------



## xue23

Thank you to all of you who have reassured me regarding my _little_ little boy. I'm sure they would have said something if they were concerned. I guess if the professionals aren't concerned then I shouldn't be either.

Congrats *Britt* on your pink bump! Converse to your situation, my DP was expecting a girl - to the point where he'd only agreed upon a girl's name and didn't see the point in finalising a boy's name since he was convinced it was a pink bump! But we are both so happy that our first is a boy. DP is a big brother himself and I adore my elder brothers. 

Ahhhh so happy!


----------



## harocat

Just got home from my scan. Everything is the right size and where it should be.

But the strange thing was...the technician said she saw a third leg. :blue:
 



Attached Files:







bluebump1.PNG
File size: 364.2 KB
Views: 10









bluebump2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats all of your on your different flavours (and yellow bump!)!

It's been a scantastic day! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## claire-lou

Harocat I read that wrong I thought you said 3rd baby, I had to do a quick think I was like I didn't even know she was having twins :rofl: pregnancy brain :dohh: congrats on a :blue: bump


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations girls! :)


----------



## Sooz

That's some potty pic harocat. :rofl:

Congrats to all who have had their scans. :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats on :pink: britt and :blue: harocat 

Mine today! Fill you all in later

x


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Britt and Harocat! Good luck Gwizz!

I think that is the clearest "Boy bits" scan pic I've ever seen Harocat!

Lx


----------



## Lois

What's your due date Xue? I'll add you to the front page.

Lx


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck Gwizz! :)


----------



## Britt11

Gwizz said:


> Congrats on :pink: britt and :blue: harocat
> 
> Mine today! Fill you all in later
> 
> x

thanks ladies!! still on :cloud9:
good luck GWwizz, how exciting? any inclination as to what you are having?
I guessed boy for me and I am having a girl lol


----------



## Gwizz

Im back!!!!!

Team :blue: :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations on your :blue: bump. :D


----------



## LadyofRohan

Congratulations on your :blue:, :pink:, and :yellow:, ladies! So exciting! 

I get to find out in two days!!!! :happydance:


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats again on :blue: gwizz


----------



## lollylou1

my goodness lots of new scan updates too many for me to name so congrats to everyone who had scans and found out gender
i had my 21 week scan today, all looking good she wouldnt confirm boy for me though due to us not paying to find out but i was happy enough with scan she seen everything and showed us so much on the scan very chuffed!
been having a bad emotional time over recent weeks so struggling a little but been docs today and hope to try and feel differently soon
pic included
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/7cfa5948.jpg
Lou
xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Thanks for the congrats ladies

Congrats Lolly!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations on your scans Gwizz and Sooz!

Hope you're feeling better soon LollyLou xxx

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

Hope you feel better soon Lollylou


----------



## JNA

Congratulations ladies!

Just watched a birth video not sure if im ready to have a baby now lol.

Anyways I want to see your bumps ladies :)


----------



## Groovychick

How are my girls? :flower:


----------



## harocat

Thanks for the grats, and grats on everyone's bumps (seems to be a lot finding out this week). 

One of my friends is now calling the kid "Tripod". *Facepalm*


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: harocat....all I thought of was Mini-Me in the Austin Powers movies when you said "tripod" :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

congrats on :blue: Gwizz

beautiful scan pic Lolly


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> Congratulations ladies!
> 
> Just watched a birth video not sure if im ready to have a baby now lol.
> 
> Anyways I want to see your bumps ladies :)

This is my 24 week bump. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







181893_1827501573948_1432575835_2108688_1027682_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Gwizz

great bump sooz!!!!

heres my last one taken 20 weeks:

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm309/gwizz1982/Baby%202/IMG_1598b-1.jpg


----------



## Sooz

Cute bump Gwizz....and your very brave bearing all in your knickers! I'm too ashamed of the stretchies on my bum for that. :haha:

I've started to get bump comments this week and now notice people checking my bump out. I spent ages looking forward to people noticing and yet I am getting a bit weirded out by the attention now. :huh:


----------



## Gwizz

Ty hun - Im at the point where I dont care too much atm lol!! *touch wood* I dont have stretchmarks from this or from bens pregnancy (bumpy thighs is another matter :rofl:)


----------



## claire-lou

Oh I thought bumpy thighs were my speciality :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

Oh no ur not having that badge!!! You can share it


----------



## claire-lou

:)


----------



## JNA

Lovely bumps Sooz and Gwizz!!!

23 weeks for me
 



Attached Files:







IMG00208-20101001-2012.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 0









IMG00100-20110207-1706.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xue23

Hey *Lois*, I'm due on the 27th June so feel free to add me to the front page  .

After seeing the scan I'm more impatient than ever for bambino to arrive! Another 20 weeks of waiting seems like so, so long. Though, all the mothers I know have vehemently assured me that it will fly by in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Groovychick

I'm expecting a little girl! :dance:


----------



## Maid Marian

Groovychick said:


> I'm expecting a little girl! :dance:

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## claire-lou

:wohoo: congrats


----------



## JNA

Congrats Groovy!!!


----------



## CucciCoo

Congrats groovy and everybody else who has recently had scans :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

Great bump JNA!!!

Congrats on :pink: groovy :wohoo:

xxxxxxx


----------



## SmokyJoe78

:wacko: wow when you don't come on this thread for a few days, a lot happens! :haha::blush:

Congrats on all the scans and bump-finding-out-ness :happydance:

I finally have an appointment for my 20 wk scan for next Tuesday, after having to phone round all the ultrasound depts to try and find out what was happing - nobody seemed to have me on their system :wacko: and were pretty unhelpful :dohh:

Anyway my MW sorted it out for me :thumbup: but on the same day I have my consultant appointment cos I'm vbac - am a bit nervous about what they will want to talk about and what their reaction will be when I mention homebirth :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Great bump pictures - I feel massive :wacko::haha:


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:
Glad it was all sorted :)


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Groovy!

SmokyJoe - Good news that your scan is sorted. Hope your appointment with the consultant goes well and that he/she can be open-minded.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

For those who like scan piccies heres a link to mine in my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/447195-gwizzs-jelly-baby-2-a-106.html#post9094739

:D

x


----------



## Maid Marian

Too many Starburst have made for a wiggly squiggly baby! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

congrats groovy! welcome to club pink! lol


----------



## Britt11

Groovychick said:


> I'm expecting a little girl! :dance:

congrats on team pink!!


----------



## Annamumof2

ok girls i woke up this morning to some blood... i got scan at 3pm and Andy told me to wear a towel and keep an eye on it, i feek sick, and stomach feels uncomftable but no pains.... i'm scared as i havent felt them kick


----------



## Annamumof2

ooo i think i felt them move or kick and now im crying


----------



## Lois

Aww hun, that must have frightened the crap out of you. Try not to panic (easily said!) as there can be lots of reasons for little bleeds that don't mean anything serious. How is the bleeding now?

Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

Lois said:


> Aww hun, that must have frightened the crap out of you. Try not to panic (easily said!) as there can be lots of reasons for little bleeds that don't mean anything serious. How is the bleeding now?
> 
> Lx

its gone to spotting now... which i dunno what happend


----------



## Lois

That's good news. I had a bleed at about 15 weeks which was basically a patch of bloody discharge on my underwear and then very mild spotting...the doctor I saw wasn't the slightest bit concerned abd everything has been fine since...I think full on bleeding is a different matter but it sounds like yours has slowed very quickly. If you want to get some kicks going try drinking a glass of iced water...the temperature change should liven things up.

Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

Lois said:


> That's good news. I had a bleed at about 15 weeks which was basically a patch of bloody discharge on my underwear and then very mild spotting...the doctor I saw wasn't the slightest bit concerned abd everything has been fine since...I think full on bleeding is a different matter but it sounds like yours has slowed very quickly. If you want to get some kicks going try drinking a glass of iced water...the temperature change should liven things up.
> 
> Lx

tried that and it dont seem to change anything i think my baby is stubborn... but thanks anyways

i just feel alittle uncomftable now


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

:hugs: Anna - glad it's slowing up


----------



## Jess812

:hi: Im due 1st June with a baby boy :blue:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Welcome! :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Welcome hun :D


----------



## claire-lou

Welcome and congrats on :blue:

Glad everything is slowing down Anna :hugs:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Jess and welcome.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Jess812 said:


> :hi: Im due 1st June with a baby boy :blue:

:wave: Hiya!!!!

:hugs: Anna!


----------



## Annamumof2

hey guys just a quick post before i run skye to school

i found out i'm having a boy...

scan went well and will post up the picture soon as i can i need to get skye to school then ring the doctors about a problem with my thumb its swollen and i think its got an infection


----------



## Annamumof2

as promised here is Flynn...


----------



## Sooz

Congrats on team :blue: Anna, and I love his name.


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo: Hello little flynn :wave:!!!!! congrats hun!


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Anna, glad all is well. Flynn is a lovely name!

Lx


----------



## Groovychick

I'm having a little girl! :) :pink:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Groovy!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats groovy!


----------



## LadyofRohan

We're having a girl!!! :happydance::cloud9::pink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LadyofRohan said:


> We're having a girl!!! :happydance::cloud9::pink:

Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance: Should I name my little man Faramir and then they can be together? :haha:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> We're having a girl!!! :happydance::cloud9::pink:
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance: Should I name my little man Faramir and then they can be together? :haha:Click to expand...

OMG! A match made before they are even born, lol! :haha: I have a feeling your DH may not be on board with Faramir :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LadyofRohan said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> We're having a girl!!! :happydance::cloud9::pink:
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance: Should I name my little man Faramir and then they can be together? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! A match made before they are even born, lol! :haha: I have a feeling your DH may not be on board with Faramir :haha:Click to expand...

lol, yeah....he's not too keen on it. He actually likes the name Aragorn and said he would use it if it wasn't so commonly associated with LOtR :haha:


----------



## Sooz

LadyofRohan said:


> We're having a girl!!! :happydance::cloud9::pink:

Yay, another pink one! Congrats. :flower:


----------



## claire-lou

Yay :happydance: congrats


----------



## span

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Lois

Ooh it's a day for the girls. Congratulations LadyofRohan!

Lx


----------



## Lois

A good friend, who I met at antenatal classes last time, had her second baby yesterday and he's absolutely gorgeous. It's left me unable to think about anything other than this baby all day long...I'm like a zombie. Anyone else have days where you're just consumed by thoughts of your LO and willing the weeks to fly by?

Lx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congratulations Lady of Rohan! Is someone keeping a tally of all the girls and boys for June? I know there are quite a few who are staying team yellow. 

Lois - Yes, I obsessed with thoughts of my baby (Peachy as I call her). I borrowed a doppler from a friend at work who is 2 weeks behind me in pregnancy and I will sit and listen to her heartbeat all night until I get ready to fall asleep! It is still surreal that I am going to be a mommy soon.


----------



## Groovychick

:)


----------



## strawberry19

oops i forgot about this thread!! but we found out we are having a little boy :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois said:


> A good friend, who I met at antenatal classes last time, had her second baby yesterday and he's absolutely gorgeous. It's left me unable to think about anything other than this baby all day long...I'm like a zombie. Anyone else have days where you're just consumed by thoughts of your LO and willing the weeks to fly by?
> 
> Lx

Me!!! All I dream about and think about is what life will be like when baby is here - it can't come fast enough! I'm even looking forward to labour, as it'll mean I get to see my beautiful little boy :cloud9:


----------



## Lois

Glad to know I'm not alone in my obsessiveness.

Congrats to Strawberry19!

My new Medela Swing Breast Pump arrived today...it's all getting more real by the day!

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone in my obsessiveness.
> 
> Congrats to Strawberry19!
> 
> My new Medela Swing Breast Pump arrived today...it's all getting more real by the day!
> 
> Lx

Ooh I was so excited looking at my breast pump - weird thinking I'll be using it, it looks so scary!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just won 35 little outfits 0-12 months off ebay for £1.20!!!! Sweet :)


----------



## Lois

Rose - I couldn't resist trying the brest pump I got last time while I was still pregnant (Not recommended as it can start contractions apparently!) and stupidly got a shock when it worked and liquid came out...what a wally!

Ozzieshunni - that's a bargain, well done!

Opinions needed - I have an appointment with my mw this week so will obviously run it by her but just wondering how the rest of you would react to this. So I'm nearly 24 weeks pregnant now and a week ago I had put on a total of 16lbs. I felt that was a little too rapid so I've cut back on the chocs and cakes and am eating 3 meals a day and a healthy snack. Weighed myself today and it seems I have lost 2lbs. Given that I am eating regularly and healthily I'm thiking this shouldn't be an issue but I'm not sure about that. Any thoughts? Anyone had any advice on this topic from their doc or mw.

Lx


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies.

I had my scan on Wednesday, all appeared okay but they couldn't get all the measurements they needed so I get to see baby again next Wednesday for them to try again.

Here's a picture and one of my little bump.

Anyone else had to go back for another scan due to this reason?

I had the same problem getting the measurment for the NT scan and had to go back, my baby just doesn't want to do as it's told!

Hope everyone is well xx
 



Attached Files:







Bump 3.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0332.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois said:


> Rose - I couldn't resist trying the brest pump I got last time while I was still pregnant (Not recommended as it can start contractions apparently!) and stupidly got a shock when it worked and liquid came out...what a wally!

Hehe I tried it too, feels so weird!


----------



## Lois

Squeal, my daughter was always hiding during my last pregnancy. Had to go back for a second 20 week scan and a second 4d scan at 30 weeks (which we had paid for privately)...all was ok though.


----------



## squeal

Glad I'm not the only one that has had to go back before then!

I was told my amniotic fluid was normal but on the lower end of the scale so they need to check this again next week. 

Anyone else told this too?

I'm hoping everything is okay, going to try make an effort to get lots of fluid down me in the hope that it will help increase the levels.

Baby has been kicking away for the last hour though :)

As for the weight thing Lois, I haven't a clue. I weighed myself yesterday and I don't even think I've put any weight on, should I have done by now?


----------



## claire-lou

Lois as long as you are eating healthy and sensibly I can't see it been a problem

I was gonna try my pump too, I have the medula swing all nicely packed away in the loft (I didn't know about bringing on contractions) but I'm pretty sure I'd have jumped a mile if I got something out :rofl:


----------



## Groovychick

:)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nipple stimulation in later pregnancy can cause contractions. But you ladies would be ok:D lol


----------



## Sooz

I'm scared to try my pump because I know they'll start leaking again. :blush:


----------



## Sooz

Lois said:


> Opinions needed - I have an appointment with my mw this week so will obviously run it by her but just wondering how the rest of you would react to this. So I'm nearly 24 weeks pregnant now and a week ago I had put on a total of 16lbs. I felt that was a little too rapid so I've cut back on the chocs and cakes and am eating 3 meals a day and a healthy snack. Weighed myself today and it seems I have lost 2lbs. Given that I am eating regularly and healthily I'm thiking this shouldn't be an issue but I'm not sure about that. Any thoughts? Anyone had any advice on this topic from their doc or mw.
> 
> Lx

I'm 11.5lbs up on my pre-pregnancy weight. I tend to gain 1-2lbs a week then I'll lose some then I'll start again. 



squeal said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I had my scan on Wednesday, all appeared okay but they couldn't get all the measurements they needed so I get to see baby again next Wednesday for them to try again.
> 
> Here's a picture and one of my little bump.
> 
> Anyone else had to go back for another scan due to this reason?
> 
> I had the same problem getting the measurment for the NT scan and had to go back, my baby just doesn't want to do as it's told!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

I had to go back to have face, head and heart rescanned because Madam was in, and I quote, 'the worst possible position' for an anomaly scan. She wasn't much better second time round but with some perseverance they got what they needed.


----------



## Groovychick

I had a bad position with my little girl when I had my scan first time around too! Fortunately she was in a much better position second time around! :)


----------



## Lois

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm inclined to agree.

Squeal, I don't think it's an issue if you haven't put weight on at 21 weeks...just wasn't sure if there were any chemical reasons why it was bad to actually lose some weight during the 2nd/3rd trimester. I feel that it should be fine because I had put on plenty in the first place.

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

I lost last time in 3rd tri didn't intend to just did and still had an 8lb 4 lump :lol:


----------



## Lois

Good to know, thank you!

Lx


----------



## Anna1982

hi
sorry i havnt been around its just im tired all the time lol and normally in bed for nine!

hows everyone

had my 20 week scan alls well both girls laying transverse though,
got first growth scan on 1st march then every four weeks after that I cant wait

Im now as big as a full term single pregnancy so I should look like a elephant by the end!


----------



## Groovychick

Pleased to hear your scan went well hun. :)


----------



## span

Glad the scan went well Anna. I dread to think how tired you must be feeling!

Bump pic? :winkwink:

I'm double digits today! :happydance: I know I should've moved over to the May thread when my dates were changed but I'd got settled here! :coffee:


----------



## claire-lou

Glad you didn't leave us span

I can't even begin to imagine How tired you are Anna


----------



## Groovychick

I've actually just woken up from an afternoon nap and definitely feel better for it! I didn't realise how tiring this would be! :blush:


----------



## Annamumof2

i had a 3 hour nap yesterday and a 2 hour nap today i am still tired  and hardly felt Flynn move or kick but i guess hes waiting till i eat


----------



## JNA

Which name do you guys like better

Ka'Aliyah pronounced kuh-LEE-uh meaning: sublime, exalted

or 

Anaiah pronounced ah nah YAH meaning: God has answered


----------



## Groovychick

I prefer your second Anaiah, but they are both nice. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I like them both, but my vote is for the first one :)


----------



## Lois

I like Anaiah best.

Lx


----------



## Groovychick

Any decisions yet JNA?


----------



## span

Lois said:


> I like Anaiah best.

Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

hmmm guys i trust you and love you all but what goes with Flynn i need a middle name.... and his surname begins with D


----------



## Gwizz

LadyofRohan said:


> We're having a girl!!! :happydance::cloud9::pink:

:happydance: :pink:



strawberry19 said:


> oops i forgot about this thread!! but we found out we are having a little boy :)

:happydance: :blue:



Ozzieshunni said:


> Just won 35 little outfits 0-12 months off ebay for £1.20!!!! Sweet :)

Bargain!!!!!! :thumbup:



JNA said:


> Which name do you guys like better
> 
> Ka'Aliyah pronounced kuh-LEE-uh meaning: sublime, exalted
> 
> or
> 
> Anaiah pronounced ah nah YAH meaning: God has answered

Anaiah gets my vote hun :D

Hugs Anna!!! :sleep:

Hope u ladies are all ok :) 

I agree we need a blue,pink,yellow tally :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Annamumof2 said:


> hmmm guys i trust you and love you all but what goes with Flynn i need a middle name.... and his surname begins with D

Flynn Matthew D
Flynn Joseph D
Flynn Kyle D
Flynn Lewis D
Flynn Myles D

... quite a hard one being short :s


----------



## Annamumof2

Gwizz said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> hmmm guys i trust you and love you all but what goes with Flynn i need a middle name.... and his surname begins with D
> 
> Flynn Matthew D
> Flynn Joseph D
> Flynn Kyle D
> Flynn Lewis D
> Flynn Myles D
> 
> ... quite a hard one being short :sClick to expand...

yep or he ends up being the maybe last one that will be the odd one out with no middle name so then it ends with me and him with no middle name but Andy, Jay and skye with middle names


----------



## Gwizz

I would be inclined to give him a middle name then :hugs: Or name Flynn the middle name?

x


----------



## Annamumof2

Gwizz said:


> I would be inclined to give him a middle name then :hugs: Or name Flynn the middle name?
> 
> x

hell no lol we decied Flynn for first and we love it... we was thinking either Flynn or conrad but then he ended up as Flynn... oh well i guess we will have to wait and see


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:


----------



## JNA

Groovychick said:


> Any decisions yet JNA?

Looks like Anaiah has the lead here. OH is no help he just looks at me like im stupid when it comes to naming lo.


----------



## Maid Marian

span said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> I like Anaiah best.
> 
> Me too. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too :flower:




Annamumof2 said:


> Gwizz said:
> 
> 
> I would be inclined to give him a middle name then :hugs: Or name Flynn the middle name?
> 
> x
> 
> hell no lol we decied Flynn for first and we love it... we was thinking either Flynn or conrad but then he ended up as Flynn... oh well i guess we will have to wait and seeClick to expand...

Why not Flynn Conrad D ?


----------



## Gwizz

Nice idea Rose :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: I'm sorry, every time I hear the name Conrad I think that was going to be my brother's name......or I hear the song from Bye Bye Birdie....."We love you Conrad, oh yes we do! We love you Conrad and we'll be true!"


----------



## Groovychick

:haha:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Gwizz said:


> Flynn Matthew D
> Flynn Joseph D
> Flynn Kyle D
> Flynn Lewis D
> Flynn Myles D
> 
> ... quite a hard one being short :s

I like the first two :) - my DS's middle name is Joseph so I'm a little biased!

Had my 20wk scan today - all was fine - still team yellow :yellow: and still a little wriggler!

Also had my consultant's app for being a VBAC, which was ok too, so feeling a bit better about everything :winkwink:


----------



## Maid Marian

I'm having a bit of a crisis, and don't know what to do - my mum keeps dropping hints about wanting to come to the scan tomorrow, and I really just want it to be me and hubby .... we're quite private people .. but I don't want to upset her .. what should I do? Who have you all had at your scans??


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had my husband and the godmother of the child. It would have been my mom if she were here (she's in the US). We're not overly private so I wasn't really bothered, but do what you feel comfortable with :flower:


----------



## span

:thumbup: for a good scan and staying team yellow SmokeyJoe. 
Glad the appointment went well too re the vbac.
I agree with you on the names. 

I've got a scan tomorrow after having a panic last week when I barely felt any kicks in 24 hours. I went along to the hosital to get checked out (neurotic 1st timer? :blush: ) and they booked me in for an extra scan which, they say, is standard if anyone has had a concern. Baby and cord will get measured.
Oh and of course baby hsn't stopped moving since I got home from the hospital last thursday night! :blush:

My bump is getting there slowly but surely - this week has seen the most growth so far and I reckon I'm not far off popping. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bump 26w.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## claire-lou

Just play stupid Rose if she hasn't asked you out right and is dropping hints


----------



## span

Rose - is there any way you can get away with telling her you're only allowed 1 other person in there with you? :shrug:


----------



## Lois

Rose, I agree that you should just play dumb. I choose to only have my OH and daughter at scans because I feel the same as you.

SmokeyJoe - congratulations on a good scan and consultant meeting - great news!

Span - you def look like you're right on the brink of popping...how exciting! Glad to hear LO got back to wriggling after your hospital visit.

Oooh, just realised it's V-day for me. Yay!

Lx


----------



## KerryGold

Happy V-day Lois! :dance:

Can you move my EDD to 6 June please? My V-day was yesterday! :cloud9:

xXx


----------



## Gwizz

SmokeyJoe: Great News hun!!!!

Rose: I would say they only allow one other person. I just had OH at 1st one and OH and DS at the second (couldnt get babysitter) We didnt have any other people so not to offend the other side of the family, if u get me.

Span: Good Luck at scan tomorrow!!!

Lois: Happy V-Day!!!!!!

KerryGold: Happy V-Day for yesterday!!


----------



## Lois

KerryGold said:


> Happy V-day Lois! :dance:
> 
> Can you move my EDD to 6 June please? My V-day was yesterday! :cloud9:
> 
> xXx

Of course. Happy V-day to you for yesterday! Lx


----------



## SmokyJoe78

span said:


> Oh and of course baby hsn't stopped moving since I got home from the hospital last thursday night! :blush:

Isn't that just typical!
Don't feel that you're being paranoid or OTT - it's better to get things checked than regret that you didn't :) 
I made my OH drive to the hospital (30mins away) in the middle to the night to get checked out with DS :haha::blush: - 1 hour hooked up to the monitor :wacko: but better to be safe though :wacko: I wouldn't have been able to sleep!


----------



## span

I think thats what swung it for me - hubby pointed out that I wouldn't sleep if I didnt get checked out! Luckily we're only a couple of minutes from the hospital. :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose - i was thinking conrad for middle name but i dont think it goes with Duncan very well


----------



## Groovychick

Morning girls! :hi:


----------



## Lois

Morning!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:


----------



## cdntluvumore

Hi all
Has been forever since I was last on here - seems like a lot has changed! (Besides the obvious of course;) )
I hope everyone is doing really well..?
Judah and I are great! Found out at week 15 it's a boy and he's super active and very healthy:) Due June 27th now apparently, just one day difference. The sooner the better though! :)
I didn't have any belly at all until two weeks ago, now I think I look like a hippo! I can't pull it in if I try. Have also been getting lots of Braxton Hicks and a few painful ones, but it seems everything is ok. Just not keen on him jabbing my sciatic nerve!! 

Not long to go now...does everyone know the sex yet? Seems there are dozens and dozens of boys just in my teeny tiny town!


----------



## Gwizz

:wave:


----------



## Groovychick

I'm having a girl! :)


----------



## butterfly25

Hi, everyone. I don't think I've introduced my self on this thread yet. My official due date is July 1 however, I know I will deliver around June 20/21 because of a scheduled c section so I feel like I might have more in common with you June guys then the July Thread. 

I found out It's a boy. I have two kids (girl 7, boy5) this will be my last. I feel like i'm starting all over again since my youngest will be almost 6 when I have this one. I'm really excited though. 

Well, I look forward to meeting more of you. :)


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome hun! :) Great to have you here. :hi:


----------



## Maid Marian

Thank you everyone for the advice re mum/the scan - in the end she asked and I just explained that I'd prefer it to just be me and hubby and she was fine :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay!!!! :happydance: Just a warning though, your pics might get removed because there's no scan info on them (something in the forum rules).....I wouldn't want to see your little guy taken down :-(


----------



## Sooz

Groovychick said:


> I'm having a girl! :)

Girls seem to be in the minority this year....think someone needs to have a word with Mother Nature. :haha:


----------



## squeal

Had my second anomaly scan today and they managed to get all the parts seen that they needed to view this time, everything looked fine which is such a relief. I have another scan at 28 weeks.

Here's my picture from today :)
 



Attached Files:







215.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Gwizz

Groovychick said:


> I'm having a girl! :)

:wohoo: :pink:



butterfly25 said:


> Hi, everyone. I don't think I've introduced my self on this thread yet. My official due date is July 1 however, I know I will deliver around June 20/21 because of a scheduled c section so I feel like I might have more in common with you June guys then the July Thread.
> 
> I found out It's a boy. I have two kids (girl 7, boy5) this will be my last. I feel like i'm starting all over again since my youngest will be almost 6 when I have this one. I'm really excited though.
> 
> Well, I look forward to meeting more of you. :)

:wave: Hiya!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on :blue:

Great scans pics girlies!!!! Sooooo cute!!!!

xx


----------



## harocat

Lois said:


> Opinions needed - I have an appointment with my mw this week so will obviously run it by her but just wondering how the rest of you would react to this. So I'm nearly 24 weeks pregnant now and a week ago I had put on a total of 16lbs. I felt that was a little too rapid so I've cut back on the chocs and cakes and am eating 3 meals a day and a healthy snack. Weighed myself today and it seems I have lost 2lbs. Given that I am eating regularly and healthily I'm thiking this shouldn't be an issue but I'm not sure about that. Any thoughts? Anyone had any advice on this topic from their doc or mw.
> Lx

A bit late in replying, but I lost a couple of pounds in between appointments one time due to eating better. My doctor said it wasn't that drastic of a change to be worried about and that it was fairly common with women. Don't worry too much about weight gain, because like with pregnancies in general, every woman is different.

I had an appointment this afternoon...someone wasn't too happy about the doppler and gave it a few kicks.


----------



## Groovychick

My LO did that too! :) It definitely made me smile! :winkwink:


----------



## Sooz

We had it too, just as well as MW couldn't get a decent trace on the HB (kept coming through the cord) but the kicks were pretty defiant and all over the place. 

My first fundal height measurement yesterday and it was 23cm.


----------



## Maid Marian

Groovychick said:


> My LO did that too! :) It definitely made me smile! :winkwink:

Same here - indignant little lad he was at being prodded! It was amazing seeing him moving on the screen and feeling it too!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: DH had his head on my tummy the other night and LO kept kicking him, lol! I love it cause it was like he was saying "Hey! It's cramped enough in here without your big head pressing down!"


----------



## Groovychick

:)


----------



## Maid Marian

Anyone else finding they don't grip things as well? I pick something up and immediately it just falls out of my hand :dohh: I was wondering if it was a pregnancy thing, and then I read on a baby-site that it's something to do with pregnancy hormones, and loosening your joints.


----------



## Groovychick

I've definitely found that I'm more clumsy i.e. I tend to drop things when I wouldn't normally. :(


----------



## Sooz

Totally, I drop everything, which means I have to do twice as much bending down, plus I was taking some cash off of a customer the other day and my hand, well thumb and forefinger, just froze and cramped up....I looked like I had some kind of claw!!! I sort of let out a squeal much to the customers alarm and had to physically unfurl my fingers with my other hand.

Does that sound like carpal tunnel syndrome to anyone?


----------



## lindsay2506

Hi were having a baby boy 25th june. xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Oh, I'm clumsy as well! Sometimes I just lose my balance for no reason. :wacko:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I lose my balance all the time as well. Yesterday morning I was walking through the hallway at work and nearly took a major spill....for no reason whatsoever! I was walking next to the wall so I was able to catch myself. I know my coworker was walking right behind me when it happened but thankfuly he didn't say anything :blush:.

I think the bump is throwing off my balance.


----------



## Maid Marian

Yeah, it changes your centre of gravity, so you are more wobbly on your feet. 

At my 20-week scan, the lady said something about 'we won't change your dates at this scan' .. and I was thinking, why not?? :/ As Baby was measuring a day ahead of my current time, so why didn't she alter it on the notes? Is it a rule or something?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I don't think they are looking for changes in EDD by a day. If it were more like a week they would probably note it. I had no changes at my 20 week scan noted, but the lady doing the scan was a bitch so....yeah :lol:


----------



## Annamumof2

well Andys in one of them moods he upset me and skye.... i told him that im not aloud the stress yet he seems to get me in the stress anyway... so i told him if he comes home in one of them moods hes got to choose to either come back and if hes still in the mood hes got to leave or me and the kids leave... im not feeling right in myself anyway and he still seems to make me feel so worse

my status on my FB last night was this:
So what if I'm fucking pregnant! I am intitled to have mood swings and I'm sure I'm aloud to worry about my own fuckkng father being rushed to hospital! Oh and it's wrong for me yo post on you wall saying I love you so much? Well fuck you Andy!


----------



## Maid Marian

Ozzieshunni said:


> I don't think they are looking for changes in EDD by a day. If it were more like a week they would probably note it. I had no changes at my 20 week scan noted, but the lady doing the scan was a bitch so....yeah :lol:

Mm, but she said that they don't change the dates at all from that scan, which just seemed a bit odd ... :/


----------



## Lois

butterfly25 said:


> Hi, everyone. I don't think I've introduced my self on this thread yet. My official due date is July 1 however, I know I will deliver around June 20/21 because of a scheduled c section so I feel like I might have more in common with you June guys then the July Thread.
> 
> I found out It's a boy. I have two kids (girl 7, boy5) this will be my last. I feel like i'm starting all over again since my youngest will be almost 6 when I have this one. I'm really excited though.
> 
> Well, I look forward to meeting more of you. :)

Congratulations and welcome!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Rose_W said:


> Anyone else finding they don't grip things as well? I pick something up and immediately it just falls out of my hand :dohh: I was wondering if it was a pregnancy thing, and then I read on a baby-site that it's something to do with pregnancy hormones, and loosening your joints.

Yep, me too. DD's birthday today and I just dropped her entire jelly mix down the sink. D'oh!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Rose_W said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I don't think they are looking for changes in EDD by a day. If it were more like a week they would probably note it. I had no changes at my 20 week scan noted, but the lady doing the scan was a bitch so....yeah :lol:
> 
> Mm, but she said that they don't change the dates at all from that scan, which just seemed a bit odd ... :/Click to expand...


I think it's because at the 12 week scan average measurements tend to be very accurate to gestation whereas at 20 weeks individual differences in the babies have come more into play...so a baby who is longer than another at 20 weeks may just be naturally taller rather than older.

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else finding they don't grip things as well? I pick something up and immediately it just falls out of my hand :dohh: I was wondering if it was a pregnancy thing, and then I read on a baby-site that it's something to do with pregnancy hormones, and loosening your joints.
> 
> Yep, me too. DD's birthday today and I just dropped her entire jelly mix down the sink. D'oh!
> 
> LxClick to expand...

Oops!! :dohh:


----------



## Groovychick

Whoops!


----------



## Maid Marian

I'm watching OBEM from last week, and the young girl's screaming is freaking me out!


----------



## Lois

Don't let it scare you Rose, your body knows how to give birth just like it knows how to breathe. You'll be brilliant.

Pleased to report a new pack of jelly cubes has been purchased for today!

Lx


----------



## Groovychick

:thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

When I think about labour I just feel really excited - my friends can't understand it, is that strange? Does anyone else feel like that?


And Lois ... what falvour jelly? I've had about 10 different jellies in the last few days, gone mad on it! My favourite is lime, and orange with lemonade :kiss:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Rose_W said:


> When I think about labour I just feel really excited - my friends can't understand it, is that strange? Does anyone else feel like that?

Me! :headspin: 
I think it's a stronger feeling this time too because I'm trying for a VBAC.


----------



## Lois

Yeah i feel very excited abot labour too...really hope my placenta shifts so that i don't have to have a c-sec.

The jelly is raspberry with sugar stars in it to impress my daughter!! Lime sounds good though...mmmmm.

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Ooh you should make it with lemonade, it's amazing, hehe, like a party-in-your-mouth :rofl:


----------



## squeal

Rose_W said:


> When I think about labour I just feel really excited - my friends can't understand it, is that strange? Does anyone else feel like that?
> 
> 
> And Lois ... what falvour jelly? I've had about 10 different jellies in the last few days, gone mad on it! My favourite is lime, and orange with lemonade :kiss:

I'm the same, I can't wait, I just want to meet our little baby.

Not scared at all at the moment, whether that will change in a few months I don't know!


----------



## span

I'm also really excited about going into labour (as long as baby is nicely baked!) as it will be the final few hours before we meet our baby. :cloud9:

Hubby has been looking closely at the anomoly scan pics and decided that we're having a boy. I still have a feeling it's a girl but he or she will reveal all in about 3 months! :baby:


----------



## Groovychick

I've got a craving for jelly now! :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Groovychick said:


> I've got a craving for jelly now! :)

It's a powerful urge the jelly-craving! :rofl: :dohh: I've got an orange and lemonade one firming up at the mo! Hurry up jelly!!!!


----------



## Lois

Will give the lemonade a go. In case anyone is taking notes...sugar stars don't cope well in a jelly environment. Mush.

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois said:


> In case anyone is taking notes...sugar stars don't cope well in a jelly environment. Mush.
> 
> Lx

:rofl:


----------



## Groovychick

:haha:


----------



## claire-lou

:rofl:


----------



## Groovychick

How is everyone today? :hi: Any plans? :)


----------



## Gwizz

lindsay2506 said:


> Hi were having a baby boy 25th june. xx

:wave: welcome



Annamumof2 said:


> well Andys in one of them moods he upset me and skye.... i told him that im not aloud the stress yet he seems to get me in the stress anyway... so i told him if he comes home in one of them moods hes got to choose to either come back and if hes still in the mood hes got to leave or me and the kids leave... im not feeling right in myself anyway and he still seems to make me feel so worse
> 
> my status on my FB last night was this:
> So what if I'm fucking pregnant! I am intitled to have mood swings and I'm sure I'm aloud to worry about my own fuckkng father being rushed to hospital! Oh and it's wrong for me yo post on you wall saying I love you so much? Well fuck you Andy!

:hugs:



Rose_W said:


> Ooh you should make it with lemonade, it's amazing, hehe, like a party-in-your-mouth :rofl:

:haha: I agree!



Lois said:


> Will give the lemonade a go. In case anyone is taking notes...sugar stars don't cope well in a jelly environment. Mush.
> 
> Lx

:rofl:

:wave: girls!


----------



## Gwizz

Lois - You've missed my blue stalks off the front page :thumbup:

x


----------



## Annamumof2

well this weekend has been busy yesterday we did a bit of tidying up to end up quitting after an hour lol... and today i have to go to tescos/sainsburys to go get a few bits and peices for a stew that my mum is kindly making for me to last while Andy is going away Monday till Wednesday afternoon... it will be strange to not have him here but then it will be nice not to have him here also lol

i keep waking up at 4am to end up feeling sick and very very uncomftable i lay on my left side when i go to sleep but then i wake up on my back and i think Flynn finds a nice spot so then it hurts me atm... but... hes booting me still down below i just hope this isnt going to be a sign that hes going to be the odd one out and be breech or something as i dont fancy having a c sec because of the fragmin im on.... i have been told that they will induce me anywhere around 38 weeks atm and they will take me of the fragmin for a week then induce me and put me back on it once he is born but i am not sure as i keep getting told other things... i will hopefully know more on the 1st March unless i change the date to go see the (cant spell) drug person to talk about what kind of drugs im aloud even though i have told them clearly i only want gas and air.. but its incase anything happens and i will need anything else, then 9th i have the doppler scan to check the blood flow from Flynn to the plesenter so not sure what goes on there weather i will get to see him again or what... and then 15th i have my check up which they boked for 10:40am and i will be pissed if i have to leave oxford for almost 2:30pm because i need to get back to banbury before 3pm so then i can get to the school to pick up the kids and they know this as i keep having to remind them...


----------



## Maid Marian

Groovychick said:


> How is everyone today? :hi: Any plans? :)

Good thanks, just having yummy cranachan for breakfast, and watching Frasier eps .. plans for today would be .. hmmm .. more of the same really! :haha:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

I bought some cool wee jelly molds in M&S yesterday - if they work out I will post a photo! :haha:


----------



## Lois

Gwizz said:


> Lois - You've missed my blue stalks off the front page :thumbup:
> 
> x

Sorry hun. I'm not all there! Done now.

Lx


----------



## Lois

I love the randomness of this becoming a jelly-craft support thread. Keep it up ladies. Smoky - looking forward to the pics. I hope they are novelty shaped!

Lx


----------



## Groovychick

I love Fraiser! If you were were closer Rose, I'd be popping round to yours for some breakfast and TV watching! :winkwink:


----------



## soontobemom

i love Frasier too, might have a Frasier marathon on tuesday. had a lovely quiet day today, although my hips and ribs are quite sore now from junior. i have a heat packon my hip. today i realised i am 24 weeks yay :happydance:


----------



## Maid Marian

*GroovyChick *- That'd be fab!! We watched it all the way through, and then didn't want to stop, so started again at series 1 :blush:

*soontobemom* - congratulations on 24 weeks, baby is now 'viable' outside the womb :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Groovychick

Would I love to spend the morning watching Fraiser and eating pudding . . . but back to university tomorrow. :(


----------



## Mustang_Love

Yay for 24 weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

:thumbup: Morning girls! :hi:


----------



## Annamumof2

well Andys gone till wendesday afternoon i though i would cry but i am just so tired this morning and not feeling right again... i guess the tears will come later when i notice he isnt going to be there when i go to sleep


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## Maid Marian

Morning everyone :hi:

*NEWS!!* Felt Baby move with my hands for the first time this morning!! :headspin: :happydance:And OH felt him too. It was magical! I felt a bang on my hand, and quickly got OH to put his hand on my tummy, and suddenly both our hands were kicked from my tummy - we've got a strong little lad in there!! :cloud9:


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> *NEWS!!* Felt Baby move with my hands for the first time this morning!! :headspin: :happydance:And OH felt him too. It was magical! I felt a bang on my hand, and quickly got OH to put his hand on my tummy, and suddenly both our hands were kicked from my tummy - we've got a strong little lad in there!! :cloud9:

ooo yay, lol i got andys phone last night and it has a tourch on it and he put it on my belly and got booted in the face last night, think baby didnt like him being there or the light


----------



## Maid Marian

Having a healthy breakfast of raspberries, yoghurt, and maple syrup with a cup of earl grey decaf :thumbup: I'm proud of myself!


----------



## squeal

Annamumof2 said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> *NEWS!!* Felt Baby move with my hands for the first time this morning!! :headspin: :happydance:And OH felt him too. It was magical! I felt a bang on my hand, and quickly got OH to put his hand on my tummy, and suddenly both our hands were kicked from my tummy - we've got a strong little lad in there!! :cloud9:
> 
> ooo yay, lol i got andys phone last night and it has a tourch on it and he put it on my belly and got booted in the face last night, think baby didnt like him being there or the lightClick to expand...

Baby kicked my OH in the face the other night too while he was having a chat.

Does anyone find that their bump feels really hard in the morning before they get out of bed?

I keep getting this. Especially this morning, it was as though baby was all on my right side as that side was all hard and the left side squidgy.


----------



## Annamumof2

ok i am sat here crying and i dunno why.... andy isnt here and wont be back till wednesday and i am so tired but cant go to bed til at least 7:30pm and i just want to close my eyes but i cant because im in the house alone with the kids....

i feel so down...


----------



## Sooz

squeal said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> *NEWS!!* Felt Baby move with my hands for the first time this morning!! :headspin: :happydance:And OH felt him too. It was magical! I felt a bang on my hand, and quickly got OH to put his hand on my tummy, and suddenly both our hands were kicked from my tummy - we've got a strong little lad in there!! :cloud9:
> 
> ooo yay, lol i got andys phone last night and it has a tourch on it and he put it on my belly and got booted in the face last night, think baby didnt like him being there or the lightClick to expand...
> 
> Baby kicked my OH in the face the other night too while he was having a chat.
> 
> Does anyone find that their bump feels really hard in the morning before they get out of bed?
> 
> I keep getting this. Especially this morning, it was as though baby was all on my right side as that side was all hard and the left side squidgy.Click to expand...

Mine is but it's because I'm having BH, I always get them in the morning before I get up....they go right up my bump though, not just one patch.


----------



## Groovychick

> ok i am sat here crying and i dunno why.... andy isnt here and wont be back till wednesday and i am so tired but cant go to bed til at least 7:30pm and i just want to close my eyes but i cant because im in the house alone with the kids....

Come and talk to us hun! We are here to help and provide support. :flower: :hugs:



> Having a healthy breakfast of raspberries, yoghurt, and maple syrup with a cup of earl grey decaf I'm proud of myself!

Go Rose! :thumbup: :)


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: girls ..... :hugs: to you all

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

First movement is AMAZING!!!! DH likes to lay with his head on my tummy and listen :blush: It's very sweet. He talks to the baby too.


----------



## squeal

Sooz said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> *NEWS!!* Felt Baby move with my hands for the first time this morning!! :headspin: :happydance:And OH felt him too. It was magical! I felt a bang on my hand, and quickly got OH to put his hand on my tummy, and suddenly both our hands were kicked from my tummy - we've got a strong little lad in there!! :cloud9:
> 
> ooo yay, lol i got andys phone last night and it has a tourch on it and he put it on my belly and got booted in the face last night, think baby didnt like him being there or the lightClick to expand...
> 
> Baby kicked my OH in the face the other night too while he was having a chat.
> 
> Does anyone find that their bump feels really hard in the morning before they get out of bed?
> 
> I keep getting this. Especially this morning, it was as though baby was all on my right side as that side was all hard and the left side squidgy.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is but it's because I'm having BH, I always get them in the morning before I get up....they go right up my bump though, not just one patch.Click to expand...

It is usually hard all over, but there's no pain associated with it. I assume I would know about it if I were to have a BH?


----------



## Groovychick

Ozzieshunni said:


> First movement is AMAZING!!!! DH likes to lay with his head on my tummy and listen :blush: It's very sweet. He talks to the baby too.

:flower:


----------



## Sooz

squeal said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> *NEWS!!* Felt Baby move with my hands for the first time this morning!! :headspin: :happydance:And OH felt him too. It was magical! I felt a bang on my hand, and quickly got OH to put his hand on my tummy, and suddenly both our hands were kicked from my tummy - we've got a strong little lad in there!! :cloud9:
> 
> ooo yay, lol i got andys phone last night and it has a tourch on it and he put it on my belly and got booted in the face last night, think baby didnt like him being there or the lightClick to expand...
> 
> Baby kicked my OH in the face the other night too while he was having a chat.
> 
> Does anyone find that their bump feels really hard in the morning before they get out of bed?
> 
> I keep getting this. Especially this morning, it was as though baby was all on my right side as that side was all hard and the left side squidgy.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is but it's because I'm having BH, I always get them in the morning before I get up....they go right up my bump though, not just one patch.Click to expand...
> 
> It is usually hard all over, but there's no pain associated with it. I assume I would know about it if I were to have a BH?Click to expand...

They're usually painless and most of mine I can only feel by putting my hands on my tummy. I wouldn't be surprised if it's what's happening to you.....it's a good thing I'm assured!


----------



## Annamumof2

morning all, second time i havent slept very well sense andys been away...
yesterday i was waking every few hours to go loo, last night i was waking every few hours because my tummy kept cramping up and i was going to the loo every few times, i was also alittle sick this morning with flem which is annoying the hell out of me again, Jason slept in our bed mon night and he was alright... skye slept in our bed last night and OMG she crawled on to me and Flynn... i woke up and she was on top of me, i did wonder why i was so uncomftable at that time of the morning (dunno what time it was now)


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

i just opend a thread you all might be intrested in
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...you-decied-whos-cutting-cord.html#post9357592


----------



## Maid Marian

Anyone else getting any wetness on their nipples? My breasts have started really hurting overnight, and there's a wet sheen on one of my nipples - exciting but strange!


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> Anyone else getting any wetness on their nipples? My breasts have started really hurting overnight, and there's a wet sheen on one of my nipples - exciting but strange!

nope im not getting anything yet... does this mean my milks not coming though or not going too?


----------



## Maid Marian

Annamumof2 said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting any wetness on their nipples? My breasts have started really hurting overnight, and there's a wet sheen on one of my nipples - exciting but strange!
> 
> nope im not getting anything yet... does this mean my milks not coming though or not going too?Click to expand...

Oh gosh, no. It's just different with every woman/every pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Anna dont worry hun :) I never got any leaking/wetness when pg with ben until I was virtually due! I havent got any this time either although I sometimes feel like i am :s

:hugs:

Hope all u June mummies are well!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Groovychick

Is it me or does this thread seem to have been a bit quiet recently?


----------



## Lois

I think it went a bit busy around the time everyone was having 20 week scans and now has calmed down as we wait for the next milestone!

Lx


----------



## Sooz

If your waiting for milestones.....Third Trimester Baby! :yipee: :haha:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Sooz...the home stretch!

Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

well im still here and thanks Gwizz, i cant rememeber if i leaked with the kids at all, i always though it shows you might have trouble breastfeeding but i guess im wrong lol


----------



## Maid Marian

Congrats Sooz!!! So exciting to reach all the milestones!!


----------



## Annamumof2

i thought 3rd tri starts at 26 weeks?


----------



## Maid Marian

I thought 29 weeks!


----------



## Annamumof2

by the NHS and BnB site it says 27 weeks but i googled and it says 29 weeks  i have no idea, guess we have to ask the midwife see what they say


----------



## squeal

I'm not sure if I had my first Braxton Hick last night.

I woke up and had a trapped wind like pain around my belly button and it got more intense and went down my tummy and then my bump went all hard.

Does it sound like it could be one? Not experienced anything like it since.


----------



## Maid Marian

squeal said:


> I'm not sure if I had my first Braxton Hick last night.
> 
> I woke up and had a trapped wind like pain around my belly button and it got more intense and went down my tummy and then my bump went all hard.
> 
> Does it sound like it could be one? Not experienced anything like it since.

The bump going hard defo sounds like it, and I think they can sometimes be accompanied by pain - I think if they're very painful though, you should maybe give your mw a ring.


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, I am around still too, just busy like everyone else :hugs:
Congrats Sooz on third tri!! :happydance: My what to expect pregnancy book says third tri starts at 26 weeks :shrug: either way you are on the home stretch, cant wait to be there

hope everyone is well


----------



## Groovychick

I can't wait to be on the home stretch either! Not long now! :)


----------



## Gwizz

Another Milestone - 24 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VIABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My little ticker says 23 weeks viable :lol:


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup: even better :D


----------



## Annamumof2

ok Flynn is being naughty and scaring me... trouble is that if i mention to Andy about taking me to the hospital he will only complane and say i'm worrying about nothing


----------



## Maid Marian

Annamumof2 said:


> ok Flynn is being naughty and scaring me... trouble is that if i mention to Andy about taking me to the hospital he will only complane and say i'm worrying about nothing

Can you go by yourself?


----------



## Gwizz

:( Anna :hugs:

Hope u can get checked asap!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> ok Flynn is being naughty and scaring me... trouble is that if i mention to Andy about taking me to the hospital he will only complane and say i'm worrying about nothing
> 
> Can you go by yourself?Click to expand...

i cant i will need to ring the hospital hun, and well im gonna try and see if eatting will get him moving


----------



## Gwizz

Ice cold water :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Gwizz said:


> Ice cold water :)

tried a cold can of pop that normaly does the trick as he dont like me drinking pop much because of the bubbles... but nothing, and i keep needing the loo every half hour or less and im not sure if i am leaking wee or not... but not told hubby about it


----------



## Gwizz

How about the other end of the scale - a warm bath?

Or a good prod with your hand? Mine likes to kick when I lay flat on my back!
x


----------



## Annamumof2

Gwizz said:


> How about the other end of the scale - a warm bath?
> 
> Or a good prod with your hand? Mine likes to kick when I lay flat on my back!
> x

not tried the bath, but tried the proding... even skye was taping my belly like a drum and telling him to wake up and still nothing


----------



## claire-lou

Try the warm bath always works here


----------



## Annamumof2

Well he woke up with the hiccups, but I'm going for a bath now anywho


----------



## claire-lou

:yipee: glad all is well


----------



## Maid Marian

Annamumof2 said:


> Well he woke up with the hiccups, but I'm going for a bath now anywho

So glad all is well Anna!!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v313/Julie61/hugs/Hugs.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

Phew glad all is ok :) - xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Annamumof2

Hes had his kicking fit and gone back to sleep now...


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My LO has his quiet days too. If I'm worried, DH puts his ear to my tummy and he can here him moving around (or so he says) :haha:


----------



## Groovychick

:)


----------



## Mustang_Love

Glad to hear everything is ok Anna!:flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

v day for me as well!!!!


----------



## Lois

Congratulations 2peas!

I'm on double figure countdown today! yay!
Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

well hes awake and he seems to be kicking loads this morning lil bugger....


----------



## Maid Marian

:happydance: Yayayay! Saw Baby Julian move my belly for the 1st time last night - magical :cloud9:
He loves Human League, Foo Fighters, and hubby's crazy singing! :haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> :happydance: Yayayay! Saw Baby Julian move my belly for the 1st time last night - magical :cloud9:
> He loves Human League, Foo Fighters, and hubby's crazy singing! :haha:

aww yay, i saw Flynn kicking like mad to family guy... and clevland show last night then he decied to keep beating up Andys chin


----------



## Groovychick

:dance:


----------



## Annamumof2

just had chocolate shreddies and i felt fine eatting them tried to finish them and i feel sick... and tummy cramping up


----------



## mommyof2peas

Annamumof2 said:


> just had chocolate shreddies and i felt fine eatting them tried to finish them and i feel sick... and tummy cramping up

I love shredded wheats, But I notice that they make me feel Ill if I eat too much lol...they tend to grow in the bowl


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Frosted Shreddies make me so so sick! :sick:

LO's kicking schedule has changed, lol! He was kicking like MAD when I was in the bath, but has been pretty quiet just now and this is usually his prime kicking time. :shrug: Who knows? We'll see what happens in the next couple of days.


----------



## Gwizz

Happy levelling up everyone and your milestones!!!!!! Getting more real now :haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maid Marian

How are all my lovely June-Bud mummies today? 
https://i.imgur.com/CJLQg.jpg


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> How are all my lovely June-Bud mummies today?
> https://i.imgur.com/CJLQg.jpg

i'm good hun i got a Uterine artery doppler ultrasound scan on the 9th so wonder if i will see Flynn again...

i feel alittle bleh today but not sure why... how are you?


----------



## Maid Marian

Annamumof2 said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> How are all my lovely June-Bud mummies today?
> https://i.imgur.com/CJLQg.jpg
> 
> i'm good hun i got a Uterine artery doppler ultrasound scan on the 9th so wonder if i will see Flynn again...
> 
> i feel alittle bleh today but not sure why... how are you?Click to expand...

What's the scan for? I hope you see your little lad again :cloud9:
I'm ok thanks, we all have those *ugh* days in pregnancy I think - I just moan to hubby, and eat lots of nice food :haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

Rose_W said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> How are all my lovely June-Bud mummies today?
> https://i.imgur.com/CJLQg.jpg
> 
> i'm good hun i got a Uterine artery doppler ultrasound scan on the 9th so wonder if i will see Flynn again...
> 
> i feel alittle bleh today but not sure why... how are you?Click to expand...
> 
> What's the scan for? I hope you see your little lad again :cloud9:
> I'm ok thanks, we all have those *ugh* days in pregnancy I think - I just moan to hubby, and eat lots of nice food :haha:Click to expand...

its to check the blood flow between the baby and me


----------



## Annamumof2

i was looking though the last scan sheet i had and it says placenta posterior high is this a good thing?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Ozzieshunni said:


> My LO has his quiet days too. If I'm worried, DH puts his ear to my tummy and he can here him moving around (or so he says) :haha:

I was a little worried on Saturday 'cos LO was having a "quiet day" so out come the doppler, which eased my mind :thumbup:. It's funny really 'cos I've been waiting what seems so long to feel our baby really move and now I freak out a bit if I realise I haven't felt much. I suppose this is all practice for later on - they'll be plenty of worry and panic, lol.


----------



## Sooz

I'm just waiting for a MW to call me back as worried about movements today. The worry seems to get worse with every passing day.


----------



## Groovychick

Any news yet hun? :hugs:


----------



## Lois

Anna - high posterior placenta is good because it means it is well out of the way of your cervix.

My LO has definitely slowed down with the rate of movements over the last week but they are now much bigger when they do happen...I think he's getting big and rnning out of room to bounce around easily.

What do people think of the name Rufus? Feel free to be honest, I don't offend easily.

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

I love the name Rufus :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlepants

:wave: Hi!
My due date has been moved to the 28th of June and I was wondering if I could join everyone over here too?

We are having another girl :happydance: and are very excited!
xx


----------



## Lois

Hi Doodle. Congratulations and welcome! How is your pregnancy treating you this time around?

And where do I get a doughnut that size?!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Thanks Rose! I love it too and think it is coming back into fashion a little. Just concerned that others may perceive it as a bit flouncey iykwim?

Lx


----------



## Doodlepants

It's really good thanks! :) I felt awful all of the way through with Holly but this time I feel great!
How about you?

I got the doughnut at universal studios- it's one of those lard lad ones from the simpsons :) I only got to have 1 bite though before everyone else pinched it!- Probably a good thing though! x


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois said:


> Thanks Rose! I love it too and think it is coming back into fashion a little. Just concerned that others may perceive it as a bit flouncey iykwim?
> 
> Lx

mmm, well its not to me, but then I like it so I'm biased! To be honest any name you pick will have tons of people who hate it and tons who like it, so just try not to be bothered by it! In the end it will just become part of who your child is, and even people who don't like the name will get used to it :thumbup:


----------



## MissMuffet08

BritAcrossSea said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> My LO has his quiet days too. If I'm worried, DH puts his ear to my tummy and he can here him moving around (or so he says) :haha:
> 
> I was a little worried on Saturday 'cos LO was having a "quiet day" so out come the doppler, which eased my mind :thumbup:. It's funny really 'cos I've been waiting what seems so long to feel our baby really move and now I freak out a bit if I realise I haven't felt much. I suppose this is all practice for later on - they'll be plenty of worry and panic, lol.Click to expand...

Hi Ladies, 

It has been a while since I posted on this thread, as work is kicking my butt the past few weeks. 

I have the same issue. All last week my LO was extremely active. Yesterday she didn't move around quite as much. Today she hasn't been as active. Of course I start to worry and pushing on my belly so she will move around and I know everything is ok. I am now wishing I had bought the doppler when I was in Babies R Us. :wacko:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Just to update - I just pressed on my tummy and apparently, I made her mad cuz she won't stop kicking me now LOL


----------



## Britt11

hi ladies, how is everyone today? just dropping by to say hi.
Feeling pretty good but quite tired these days.

BTW, I weighed myself today and I am up 18 pounds since pre-pregnancy :shock: oh my gosh, was not expecting that. LO is measuring 6 days ahead, so thats a bit more comfort to me I guess. Thinking I need to tone down my appetite a bit.
how is everyone else doing with weight gain? tell me I'm not the only one

:hugs:


----------



## Lois

Hi hun,

I've gained exactly 18lbs to date as well. I gained a lot more a lot quicker in my first pregnancy though...4.5 stone in total at 9 months!!! I wouldn't worry too much it cn all come back off again.

Also, keep in mind that if you start with a lower bmi it is appropriate to put on more weight than if you start off with a higher bmi.

Lx


----------



## Doodlepants

I haven't looked at my weight gain for a few weeks! I'm too scared! At 18 weeks I had put on 7lbs then at 20 weeks I had put another 5 on! I swear I have not eaten differently or changed my exercise so it must be the baby!...I hope! :)


----------



## Sooz

Groovychick said:


> Any news yet hun? :hugs:

I went in for monitoring and also a fetal wellbeing scan and all is fine thankfully! We met the Dawes-Redman criteria after 42 minutes on the trace and during th scan she was scratching her head and poking her tongue out. Movements have changed because she has turned breech! :dohh:

Staff at the DAU were great though, didn't make me feel bad for going in at all and were very thorough. Seriously, if anyone has any worries....CALL! :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

Sooz said:


> Groovychick said:
> 
> 
> Any news yet hun? :hugs:
> 
> I went in for monitoring and also a fetal wellbeing scan and all is fine thankfully! We met the Dawes-Redman criteria after 42 minutes on the trace and during th scan she was scratching her head and poking her tongue out. Movements have changed because she has turned breech! :dohh:
> 
> Staff at the DAU were great though, didn't make me feel bad for going in at all and were very thorough. Seriously, if anyone has any worries....CALL! :thumbup:Click to expand...

the DAU in banbury is crap they make you feel like your wasting your time and the one in Oxford is a bit hard for me to travel when im in an emergancy (45min drive)

but glad all is ok with you hun and hope she turns soon


----------



## Lois

Doodlepants said:


> It's really good thanks! :) I felt awful all of the way through with Holly but this time I feel great!
> How about you?
> 
> I got the doughnut at universal studios- it's one of those lard lad ones from the simpsons :) I only got to have 1 bite though before everyone else pinched it!- Probably a good thing though! x

Glad to hear you're having an easier time with this one. Love the name Holly by the way.

My pregnancy is very similar to last time...in that I've been lucky both times. Plenty of nausea in 1st trimester but no actual sickness and little to complain about. I'm thanking my lucky stars and keeping my head down!

You're probably right about that doughnut...major food coma would have followed!

Lx


----------



## Groovychick

When I last weighed myself, I'd gained about 14lb but I haven't done so since!


----------



## Maid Marian

Don't worry about your weight gain ladies - it's all normal, and a lot of it is baby/placenta/amniotic fluid/extra blood/growing boobys! ... oh and I read something really interesting last night - the reason we put on so much is to make sure we have the stores for after pregnancy so we can breastfeed - therefore when you breastfeed the weight will start dropping off as you're using those stores up :thumbup:


----------



## Groovychick

You've put my mind at rest Rose, thank you! :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

OMG Flynn had boot me so hard it made me gult my head and make me shout out "ouch"


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've put on about 18lbs so far, which I was a little alarmed at initially but I try not to worry about it too much. The fact that I'm obsessed with icecream and a whole lot of sugary sweet things isn't helping though - thank goodness I still exercise, as least that makes me feel less guilty.


----------



## lollylou1

hey everyone sorry i havent been about very much been having these anxiety probs which are freaking me right out so havent wanted to come and drageveryone else down with me!
i am suffering so badly with my spd so being referred back to the physio asap to see what now!
sorry such a negative post from me i dont mean it to be but if u cant have a moan on here where can ya lol
hope everyone is doing well congrats to everyone who is now viable and on the double digit count down! yay
Lou
xxx


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies for all your comments, its a bit alarming the weight gain isnt it? most of you have gained the same amount and are weeks ahead of me :winkwink: oh well, I jumped on my scale today and its 15lbs since pre-pre!!gnancy, stupid scale yesterday at the gym! I am going with my scale for the extra 3 lbs!
I cant believe my LO is measuring 6 days ahead, what the heck I am pretty sure I know when I ovulated- keeping my original due date but who knows maybe she will be here sooner :shrug:

hope everyone is well!! I cant believe how far along everyone is, so exciting :thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

Britt, I expect you're right with your ovulation dates, maybe you just have a fast-growing/big girl in there!


----------



## Sooz

I was moved ahead a week at 12 weeks Britt....she is still measuring average for a baby of her USS EDD gestation at 27 weeks so who knows?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

oh gosh guys. I have gained 25 pounds or so since prepregnancy. I gained 10 pounds in one month! I about peed myself!

I have talked to many women that gained 60 pounds.. one told me she gained 80 pounds.. and one.. and I don't know how she managed this.. gained 80 in a month... wth???

I think it is comparative to height and build as well. Don't beat yourselves up about it. I am trying not to.


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks hun. :hugs:


----------



## span

Even though I know I'm putting on weight for a reason I still hate seeing it creep up. I keep weighing myself on the dog scales at work (veterinary nurse) and I'm now 74kg. My pre-preg weight was about 70kg but I lost 3kg in the 1st tri due to morning sickness. 
I've gained 8.8lb since pre preg but 15.4lb since 1st tri. 
My appetite still isn't what it was pre preg (I did triathlons to counteract my love of food :rofl: ) and I can't imagine it's going to get a whole lot better as I can only manage small meals before I feel full to bursting. :wacko:

Baby had a quite day and night on tuesday but felt a fair bit of movement at work yesterday and then it was party time when I was lying in bed last night - looked like it was trying to burst out my right side. Hubby was quite shocked to see my bumpy moving so much! 

My midwife appointment went well yesterday apart from a tiny bit of glucose in my pee. She didn't seem overly worried - said they'd only be concerned if it show up again in 3 weeks. I'd be gutted if I ended up with gestational diabetes! :dohh:


----------



## Sooz

I've put on 13.5lbs now. I've had two people tell me about people they know who've gained 4 stone! As long as I stay under 2 stone I'll be happy, even if I do have a little sulk everytime I step on the scales now, as I have never been this heavy in my life.


----------



## span

I know Sooz - it's a real shock seeing those figures come up. :wacko:


----------



## Annamumof2

i have to go to the DAU today for 12:30pm midwife was gonna get me to go GP which i wasnt happy about but i told her that i feel better if i get seen at the DAU reason being is because i woke up at 4am this morning feeling very dizzy, headache (took parasetamol) and not felt Flynn move or kick at all when i normaly do... i wasnt able to take the kids to school so i rang up and they offered to get the kids for me and take them to the school because i live across the road....

anyway 6am i woke up still feeling like crap no kicks/movement and i have cramps in my tummy and keep heaving but she said that i am cramping down to the heaving which i guessed that really and i still have a headache and feel dizzy and like im gonna black out...

i have my dad coming to get me for 12pm to take me up there and then sort me out but i just hope its not pre-eclampsia getting worse.... but the midwife told me she will check Flynns heartbeat and thats it as she cant monitor me? i thought they could because how far i am... anyway i will try to post up sometime today what happens i will try to remember to take my ipod with me so then when im let out and at mums i can check and reply on here....


----------



## span

Hope everything is ok. :hugs:

When I had a movement worry at 25w3d they couldn't do full monitoring at that stage so they checked the heartbeat with a doppler then did a quick scan.


----------



## Annamumof2

well i'm back my BP was alittle low but they didnt complane, my wee sample had a + protine again... my temp is alittle low but didnt complane and when they felt around to see where Flynn was laying and use the doppler he gave it a big boot and woke up and hes been moving alittle and kicking sense then.... i got in about 2:45pm and rang school to ask them if they can take jay down to skyes class as i wasnt feeling right still and they said thats fine i got there and had to wait 20 mins for them to bring him down and its bloody cold outside... dad thinks it might be the cold thats getting to me alittle thats why my temp might be down and my BP low... but i am fine im gonna have a nice rest if the kids will let me till Andy comes in about 7pm then i can have something to eat watch my soaps and Marchlands then go to bed...

thank you all for hoping me and Flynn was ok and i hope you and bump are all doing great too


----------



## Mustang_Love

Glad to hear everything is ok!:flower:


----------



## Britt11

so glad everything is okay Anna. I had a movement worry as well. I hadnt felt LO all night and she is usually very active in the morning, nothing, talking didnt wake her up, eating, cold drinks, lots of movement. I was in tears. Just as DH was about to leave this morning, I felt this big kick...was so awesome, and she kicked tons for 20 minutes, was such a relief.
its a scary feeling hey :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

span said:


> Even though I know I'm putting on weight for a reason I still hate seeing it creep up. I keep weighing myself on the dog scales at work (veterinary nurse) and I'm now 74kg. My pre-preg weight was about 70kg but I lost 3kg in the 1st tri due to morning sickness.
> I've gained 8.8lb since pre preg but 15.4lb since 1st tri.
> My appetite still isn't what it was pre preg (I did triathlons to counteract my love of food :rofl: ) and I can't imagine it's going to get a whole lot better as I can only manage small meals before I feel full to bursting. :wacko:
> 
> Baby had a quite day and night on tuesday but felt a fair bit of movement at work yesterday and then it was party time when I was lying in bed last night - looked like it was trying to burst out my right side. Hubby was quite shocked to see my bumpy moving so much!
> 
> My midwife appointment went well yesterday apart from a tiny bit of glucose in my pee. She didn't seem overly worried - said they'd only be concerned if it show up again in 3 weeks. I'd be gutted if I ended up with gestational diabetes! :dohh:

oh my goodness you are only up 8.8lbs pre pregnancy :thumbup: wow good for you, I have a little bit of weight envy :haha: I told DH no more sweets for me. I was quite tiny pre pregnancy but not under weight, so I should truly only gain the 25-35 lbs for pregnancy.
oh well, hopefully I can loose soon after the baby is born

hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and thanks for sharing your weight stories with me, allthough- I think I am still the leader for the most weight gain :haha:


----------



## Maid Marian

Britt11 said:


> hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and thanks for sharing your weight stories with me, allthough- I think I am still the leader for the most weight gain :haha:

What have you gained? My scales finally started working again this morning, so I weighed myself and nearly fell off!


----------



## Britt11

hee hee, well I never had any morning sickness so I did not loose in first tri only gained. If we go by my gym scale I am up 18 pounds and I am only 23 weeks! My only savings grace is I weighed myself at home too and it said I was up only 15 pounds. I like 15 much better. I just have a long ways to go....so I need to slow down


----------



## Maid Marian

Britt11 said:


> If we go by my gym scale I am up 18 pounds and I am only 23 weeks! My only savings grace is I weighed myself at home too and it said I was up only 15 pounds.

I hate to say this, but I'm beating you (oh how I wish I wasn't!!). In the first tri though I gained only about 6 lbs .. but then over these past 3 months I've gained ........ :blush: ........ 24lbs ..... :cry::cry::cry:




MizzDeeDee said:


> oh gosh guys. I have gained 25 pounds or so since prepregnancy.

I'm up there with you MizzDeeDee! I gained a ridiculous amount in about one month too - haha what happened!!?


----------



## Britt11

ahh Rose, you were pretty tiny pre pregnancy right? my friend was only 95 llbs pre-pregnancy and has gained 50 pounds already and still has 2 months to go! The doctors arent worried, they said her body type just really needed it and her BP is fine so now worries on GD.

I think I will be huge by the end!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Maid Marian

Britt11 said:


> ahh Rose, you were pretty tiny pre pregnancy right? my friend was only 95 llbs pre-pregnancy and has gained 50 pounds already and still has 2 months to go! The doctors arent worried, they said her body type just really needed it and her BP is fine so now worries on GD.
> 
> I think I will be huge by the end!!
> :hugs:

I wouldn't say tiny no .. I wasn't fat or anything, but not exactly slim either ... not sure where it's all come from really. I didn't really gain much to start with, and very slowly, and then suddenly all this weight's just come on ... admittedly it's accompanied by my bump/boobs suddenly getting huge, so maybe I just popped suddenly!


----------



## claire-lou

I wouldn't worry as ling as you are eating healthy and in moderate amounts your body will only put on what it needs


----------



## Groovychick

Its probably a combination of little Julian, amniotic fluid and breast size hun! :)


----------



## span

I've done hardly any proper exercise since getting pregnant so I reckon part of the reason for not too much weight gain is my hard earned muscles (from triathlons) wasting away. Gonna be a long road back! :cry:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I wish I could plop my boobs on a scale and weigh them. I went from a pre-pregnancy 34D to a 34G and I swear they make up for _at least _a third of my weight gain so far (about fifteen pounds!) :blush: 

I just had to spend a fortune on new bras, and since 34Gs aren't considered 'normal' bras they were expensive. It was about $150 for just two :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

Glad all was OK with Flynn Anna :hugs: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Is it bad that I havent watched how much I've gained? Could be 5 could be 25....LOL I guess Ill have to ask when I go in on monday LOL But I'm pretty sure most of it was in my boobs :( I was a 36dd pre-pregnancy . I'm in a 38DDD now. not even want to know how big they will get when milk comes in!


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm alright girls just tired and trying to sort brats out for school... there stressing me out atm and i keep heaving in the mornings i think because as soon as i get up i dont eat i go to the loo get dressed then get the brats dressed... but i will have something to eat when i come home from taking them to school


----------



## Groovychick

I haven't been measured for a new bra recently and can definitely feel my current ones getting tighter. Might be time for a visit to the lingerie department . . . :blush:


----------



## Doodlepants

Does anyone know of any good places to buy maternity bras that have a good range of sizes? I have a small back size and large cup size and it's hard to find anywhere that does below a 34.
Re- the weight gain, I haven't weighed myself still.....I'm scared of the scales!


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Does anyone know of any good places to buy maternity bras that have a good range of sizes? I have a small back size and large cup size and it's hard to find anywhere that does below a 34.
> Re- the weight gain, I haven't weighed myself still.....I'm scared of the scales!

have you tried mothercare?


----------



## Doodlepants

Yeah, I could only find one in my size :( .... Oh well, I'll just but a couple of those I think! I wish cheapy places like primark did my size! x


----------



## Maid Marian

Doodle - Try 'John Lewis' - I'm not sure if they'll have your size or not, but they do have a very good range, much better than anywhere else I've been, so it's worth a look :thumbup:


----------



## Lois

Doodlepants said:


> Yeah, I could only find one in my size :( .... Oh well, I'll just but a couple of those I think! I wish cheapy places like primark did my size! x

It's worth getting fitted in a Bravissimo store as their fitting technique is very accurate (and they specialize in small backs with large cups). I don't know if they stock maternity bras in stores but you can certainly purchase them online...not a cheap option but there never is with decent bras!

Lx


----------



## Sooz

I don't find Primark bra's very supportive at all and I'm hardly an unusual size, I find the straps give out after a few weeks.

I got some non-wired support bras from BHS and they were £4 each in the sale, I'm finding they do the job just perfectly at the moment.


----------



## Doodlepants

Oooh £4! I like the sound of that!
I've just looked on the Bravissimo site and have found a couple of good nursing bras on there too, they're just under £30 so I'll have to ask M nicely..... :)
I'm going to have a look at John Lewis now too :)
xx


----------



## Annamumof2

well Flynns just woke up... cheese sandwich woke him i think... which is his favourt... i have no idea why i crave cheese


----------



## squeal

Well I thought I would weigh myself. Pre-pregnancy I was weighing in at around 58kg and I am now 59.7kg so I've hardly put on any weight at all. I'm a little worried as you ladies have put on quite a bit more. Should I be worried at this stage or is it still pretty early?

On the upside I have a good little bump coming along now, in the past week or so it's just ballooned! I love it :D

I'm very emotional today, my OH has just got on a plane to Sweden and is back Sunday and I can't help but worry about his safety, thinking about him just makes me cry. I'm pretty sure if I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't have cried when he left but every now and then horrible thoughts pop into my mind. I can't wait till he gets back.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Squeal you and I are due at the same time :happydance:

I don't like when my DH goes away, even if it's just to work. I keep picturing car accidents and horrible things :nope:


----------



## Sooz

I've been more paranoid than normal about DH's safety since I got pregnant. He's gone out tonight and I'll worry if he is late home. I worry about him in the car a lot too. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Speak of the devil. Mine just phoned and asked if I was ok with him going out for a few drinks with the guys from work. This is not the norm for him so I said ok, but I'm still upset. I shouldn't be though! ARGH! :brat:


----------



## squeal

Ozzieshunni said:


> Squeal you and I are due at the same time :happydance:
> 
> I don't like when my DH goes away, even if it's just to work. I keep picturing car accidents and horrible things :nope:




Sooz said:


> I've been more paranoid than normal about DH's safety since I got pregnant. He's gone out tonight and I'll worry if he is late home. I worry about him in the car a lot too. :(

Glad I'm not the only one. It's horrible, I'm worse since becoming pregnant too, I need him all that little bit more now that we have this little baby who needs a Daddy. Just sat waiting for a text to hear that he's landed safely.

Tbf I worry all the time, and as for the car Sooz, I know what you mean, to make matters worse my OH works shifts and responds to emergency calls, so it's not only normal driving I have to worry about but him driving on blue lights or having to drive home after a long night shift etc!

I'm just one huge worrier!!


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## mommyof2peas

kinda OT, but look what I made for my little girl! I'm really proud of it, it turned out pretty good :D excuse the dirty deck....anyone who lives in a apt knows lighting kinda sucks lol needed real light for pictures :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







tutu amelia 2.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2









tutu ameliea 3.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## squeal

He got there safely :D now just to worry Sunday morning when he flys back!

Mommyof2peas that looks lovely! Did it take you long to make?

Here's my 24 week bump picture. How is everyones coming along now?
 



Attached Files:







24weeks.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommyof2peas

nope, a couple hours all together. I used the glue gun this time instead of sewing all the rose buds on. With the one I made for a friend I sewed them on and decided I didnt want to do that LOL this is the one I made her. very similar.
 



Attached Files:







mari's tutu.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommyof2peas

Happy V day Squeal!

My V day from last sunday
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sooz

That's a gorgeous little outfit! I'm rubbish at anything involving fabric.

DH still out and I am so bored on my own. Stuffing my face with rubbish for something to do :dohh:

This is my bump on Tuesday (27+3)
 



Attached Files:







189468_1864192971210_1432575835_2172007_2952553_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## squeal

Lovely bumps you both have there!

I slept rubbish last night. Going to try and get the whole house cleaned today to earn some brownie points for when my OH gets back tomorrow.

Baby has been quiet so far today, I had a horrible dream last night too :(


----------



## lollylou1

this is my bump 24 weeks 1 day
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/lollylou1_2008/aae59cd8.jpg
sorry about state of background hadnt taken to upload but i havent got a better one! im still in pjs at the mo lol
i am off to see boyzone tonight bit worried of what bub is gonna think of a concert but it has been booked for a year and my best friend is flying from switzerland to UK to come with me so i dont want to let her down!
hoping he will be ok
hows everyone else doing? im starting to get really tired again everyday all of a sudden i had a few weeks of tiredness but have been much better and now its come back and bit me on the bum lol i need a sleep each afternoon, not that i get one lol!
i been trying to buy some bits, still very nervous with buying but been really trying
Lou
xxx


----------



## lollylou1

sorry pic is so big girls!


----------



## squeal

Nice bump Lou! I'm sure baby will love a bit of Boyzone, I feel lots of kicking coming on for you tonight!

What have you managed to buy? I've pretty much got a great deal of the things I need, I just want to get the nursery sorted and set up.


----------



## Maid Marian

Love your bump Lou!


----------



## span

I know what you mean about worrying about DH. He's also started worrying about himself more, especially on his cycling commute and worries about me when I start cycle commuting again in the new year.
I try not to worry about him too much at work - he's a copper so if I started worrying I wouldn't stop! :wacko:

Here's mondays bump pic (28w) for those that haven't seen it on my blog - it IS growing:
 



Attached Files:







bump 28w.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## span

Oh and baby really does love weekends - friday nights and saturdays seem to be its most active periods. I'm sure the day time is explained by being more aware of the movements as I'm not busy at work but last night was full on party time! :happydance:

I've only got 21 days left of work. :yipee: 
Working next week, followed by a week off then 3 weeks and 1 day before I start my annual leave preceding my maternity leave. Can't wait to start washing baby clothes and nappies and cooking meals for the freezer. :thumbup:


----------



## squeal

I don't know how you don't worry about him at work Span, I always worry, the only thing that reassures me is that he works the same shift as our friend so I know if anything were to happen he would ring me and tell me. As for my OH, he doesn't see the point in worrying and always thinks positively, if only it were that simple for me!

Your bump looks so smooth btw! Have you put on much weight? I only ask because I've hardly put on any.

And that leads me onto my next question I have been wondering a while, does pretty much everyone wash the baby clothes before baby arrives?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Span, seeing your bump makes me feel soooooooooooo much better! I was worried mine was too small for 24 weeks :-( I'll try and post a bump pic today!


----------



## span

I've always tried not to worry about things beyond my control, such as hubby at work, otherwise I'd be a nervous wreck. He has had to be 'trained' by me though so he texts me to let me know if he's stuck late at work so I don't wake up in the night, see an empty bed and start worrying! (he works some 'late' shift but no 'night' shifts).

Ive put on 4kg since pre-preg weight, though 7kg since 1st tri as I lost 3kg with MS. I don't 'feel' any fatter other than in the bump region (though I've had a 'fat pad' on my belly for years now). I guess as long as baby is growing and you feel ok then your tiny weight gain good - less to lose afterwards. 

I think it's pretty standard to wash baby clothes due to chemicals used in manufacturing? My cloth nappies all need some washes to boost absorbancy.


----------



## span

Ozzieshunni said:


> Span, seeing your bump makes me feel soooooooooooo much better! I was worried mine was too small for 24 weeks :-( I'll try and post a bump pic today!

I used to worry but now I'm happy with my bumpage. I had a growth scan at 27w3d due to a worry about movement and baby was growing well. I'm hoping now that it doesn't pop outwards in a massive way - less to pop back after the birth! 
I actually think that if I didn't have my area of 'padding' (aka fat) on my tummy my bump would be even smaller - there's a really tall, slim girl called Jessica on here who's due the day after me and she's TINY.


----------



## squeal

I have my OH well trained too, I tend to wake up when he's due home too and if he's not there I lay awake waiting until I can't wait anymore and I have to ring him to see where he is.

I've only put on 1kg, baby measured the right size at my 20 week scan though and bump is growing so hopefully all is okay.

Once on maternity leave then I will have to do lots of washing! :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

BUMP! 24+1. First one is me holding in, second one is letting it hang out, lol!
 



Attached Files:







holdingin.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1









notholdingin.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Groovychick

Bumps developing nicely ladies! :) I still feel very small. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I feel small too! Does it look like it? It's probably because it's my first.


----------



## Annamumof2

hmm i think Flynn likes my right side to lay on... but i did get to feel him kick above my belly botton for the very first time last night.. all the other times was low down.... but hes go back to kicking low down again


----------



## Groovychick

Little Freya likes moving around too! :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Julian started off right, then high left, now middle!


----------



## Groovychick

There's not going to be much room for them to move around soon!


----------



## Annamumof2

its nice and sunny here today... problem is think hayfever has turned up... and it dont mix well with morning sickness and braxton hicks..

anyway going to town today and i might be getting my lil man this:
https://www.mothercare.com/Winnie-P...1_207&nodeId=42852041&sr=1-207&qid=1299314340

seeing as Jason was tigger and Skye was piglet... i thought Flynn can be winnie the pooh


----------



## ni2ki

Hey all, im due june 29th with identical twin girls, being induced at 32 weeks though if i get that far x


----------



## Groovychick

Not long to go for you then hun! :)


----------



## littleblonde

hi all. only just seen this. Im due 22nd june, with a girl. can you add me please. how are we all feeling? It just seems so close yet so far. xx


----------



## Lois

Congratulations and welcome to ni2ki and littleblonde!

How are you both doing?

I agree with you littleblonde regarding near yet far. I'm beginning to get impatient and want to meet my LO but at the same time I can't believe I'm at the 3rd trimester already.

Lx


----------



## Lois

I have a 3d scan booked for this wednesday...can't wait! Anyone else having one?

Lx


----------



## Sooz

We're still debating, we were going to have one until we got the NHS scan on Tuesday and that was pretty amazing in itself, so now not sure if we can justify the money. Will have a look at finances once we have sent the car in for some work I think.


----------



## littleblonde

im not to bad. my 1 year old is keeping me busy. Cant believe im gonna have 2 lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Having one scares me shitless right now :rofl:


----------



## littleblonde

didnt plan for 2 so close together. But 6 months before i had my 1st i was told i would never have any. So im feeling sooooooo glad they got that wrong.


----------



## Lois

They say that when you have your first you wonder what on earth you used to do with all that spare time you had before the baby came along....and when you have your second you wonder what the hell you used to do with all that spare time you had when there was only one!
It bodes well that I like to be busy but I cannot begin to imagine what it will be like to have two LO's. Imagine when one is teething and the other is sick or one is having separation anxiety while the other is going through a tantrum phase....hmmm I'd better shut up because I'm starting to scare myself.

Happy thoughts...lovely little babies...dancing in meadows...

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think my hormones are getting the better of me........is anyone else absolutely petrified of labour and being a mom? I know I'll be fine once he's here, but I feel really apprehensive at the moment :blush:


----------



## Groovychick

littleblonde said:


> hi all. only just seen this. Im due 22nd june, with a girl. can you add me please. how are we all feeling? It just seems so close yet so far. xx

https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt240/RiverMonster/Blinkie%20Signs/welcome.gif


----------



## littleblonde

Lois said:


> They say that when you have your first you wonder what on earth you used to do with all that spare time you had before the baby came along....and when you have your second you wonder what the hell you used to do with all that spare time you had when there was only one!
> It bodes well that I like to be busy but I cannot begin to imagine what it will be like to have two LO's. Imagine when one is teething and the other is sick or one is having separation anxiety while the other is going through a tantrum phase....hmmm I'd better shut up because I'm starting to scare myself.
> 
> Happy thoughts...lovely little babies...dancing in meadows...
> 
> Lx

was just gonns say shhhhhhhhhhh lol your bursting my this is gonna be easy bubble lol x


----------



## littleblonde

Ozzieshunni said:


> I think my hormones are getting the better of me........is anyone else absolutely petrified of labour and being a mom? I know I'll be fine once he's here, but I feel really apprehensive at the moment :blush:


I get moments like this to. I had a section with my 1st and she was breach from very early on. i new she wouldnt turn so never thought of doing it naturally. this time io hope to. i keep watching one born every minute and trying not to hide behind a cusion lol x


----------



## littleblonde

Groovychick said:


> littleblonde said:
> 
> 
> hi all. only just seen this. Im due 22nd june, with a girl. can you add me please. how are we all feeling? It just seems so close yet so far. xx
> 
> https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt240/RiverMonster/Blinkie%20Signs/welcome.gifClick to expand...


thanks xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

littleblonde said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I think my hormones are getting the better of me........is anyone else absolutely petrified of labour and being a mom? I know I'll be fine once he's here, but I feel really apprehensive at the moment :blush:
> 
> 
> I get moments like this to. I had a section with my 1st and she was breach from very early on. i new she wouldnt turn so never thought of doing it naturally. this time io hope to. i keep watching one born every minute and trying not to hide behind a cusion lol xClick to expand...

When I watch OBEM, my chest gets tight! :wacko: I want to cry, lol.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I DO cry LOL and this is my third! lol


----------



## LadyofRohan

Does anybody else have severe hip pain? The past couple of days it's been bordering on unbearable for me. 

It's only on the right side and it feels the absolute worst when I get up from a sitting position and take a few steps, to the point where I have to make sure that there's something nearby that I can lean on because I know my leg is going to buckle. It's painful to walk and it's painful to sit down too though usually I can find a position where it's a bit less uncomfortable. I've tried getting up every few minutes to see if it will subside and having a warm bath every night but nothing seems to work :cry:


----------



## littleblonde

LadyofRohan said:


> Does anybody else have severe hip pain? The past couple of days it's been bordering on unbearable for me.
> 
> It's only on the right side and it feels the absolute worst when I get up from a sitting position and take a few steps, to the point where I have to make sure that there's something nearby that I can lean on because I know my leg is going to buckle. It's painful to walk and it's painful to sit down too though usually I can find a position where it's a bit less uncomfortable. I've tried getting up every few minutes to see if it will subside and having a warm bath every night but nothing seems to work :cry:

have you spoke to your midwife or dr. i have never had this in either pregnancy and it sounds like your in a lot of pain. :hugs:


----------



## littleblonde

Ozzieshunni said:


> littleblonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I think my hormones are getting the better of me........is anyone else absolutely petrified of labour and being a mom? I know I'll be fine once he's here, but I feel really apprehensive at the moment :blush:
> 
> 
> I get moments like this to. I had a section with my 1st and she was breach from very early on. i new she wouldnt turn so never thought of doing it naturally. this time io hope to. i keep watching one born every minute and trying not to hide behind a cusion lol xClick to expand...
> 
> When I watch OBEM, my chest gets tight! :wacko: I want to cry, lol.Click to expand...

I had a section with kacey and cryed my eyes out when i watched last week. Especally as she was 1 last week so brought it all back to me. I had a great section but hope for a vbac this time.


----------



## LadyofRohan

littleblonde said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else have severe hip pain? The past couple of days it's been bordering on unbearable for me.
> 
> It's only on the right side and it feels the absolute worst when I get up from a sitting position and take a few steps, to the point where I have to make sure that there's something nearby that I can lean on because I know my leg is going to buckle. It's painful to walk and it's painful to sit down too though usually I can find a position where it's a bit less uncomfortable. I've tried getting up every few minutes to see if it will subside and having a warm bath every night but nothing seems to work :cry:
> 
> have you spoke to your midwife or dr. i have never had this in either pregnancy and it sounds like your in a lot of pain. :hugs:Click to expand...

I have my 24 week appointment with my midwife on Thursday and I'm definitely going to bring it up. I just didn't know if anyone else has experienced it?


----------



## mommyof2peas

I get it from time to time....and it normally happens when Ive been sitting and then try to stand. Sounds kinda like Sciatica. the pain kinda shoots through you butt cheek? or kinda starts at the bottom of your cheek and then to the top of it..near your hip? Mine isnt all the time though. just depends on when wee daughter is deciding to lay on the nerve


----------



## Maid Marian

Ozzieshunni said:


> I think my hormones are getting the better of me........is anyone else absolutely petrified of labour and being a mom? I know I'll be fine once he's here, but I feel really apprehensive at the moment :blush:

Is it crazy that I'm not!? I'm just really looking forward to it!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LadyofRohan I get it sometimes too like if I sleep wrong or sit too long, but it does go away. I would bring it up like you said :)


----------



## Groovychick

Rose_W said:


> Is it crazy that I'm not!? I'm just really looking forward to it!

Your not crazy at all hun! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

LadyofRohan said:


> littleblonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else have severe hip pain? The past couple of days it's been bordering on unbearable for me.
> 
> It's only on the right side and it feels the absolute worst when I get up from a sitting position and take a few steps, to the point where I have to make sure that there's something nearby that I can lean on because I know my leg is going to buckle. It's painful to walk and it's painful to sit down too though usually I can find a position where it's a bit less uncomfortable. I've tried getting up every few minutes to see if it will subside and having a warm bath every night but nothing seems to work :cry:
> 
> have you spoke to your midwife or dr. i have never had this in either pregnancy and it sounds like your in a lot of pain. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my 24 week appointment with my midwife on Thursday and I'm definitely going to bring it up. I just didn't know if anyone else has experienced it?Click to expand...

Hun it's ligament pain, really common on the right hand side by the hip. I've been getting it a couple of times a week for quite some time and because it takes my breath away and makes me feel physically sick I spoke to my MW about it. I literally have to sit down and can't focus on anything but the pain when it happens. I once rolled around on the bed moaning loudly for 15 minutes until it stopped.

Bad news is there is nothing they can do to stop it but the good news is it's nothing serious. MW told me it is much more common in second or more time mums....we're just unlucky. :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: everyone , hope u are all well!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mother of 4

Lois said:


> I have a 3d scan booked for this wednesday...can't wait! Anyone else having one?
> 
> Lx

I have a 4D booked for March 19th:happydance: only 1 week and 4 more days to wait:thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well...I've been in the 2nd trimester forum but you all are in the groups, lol...glad I found you all again.


----------



## Gwizz

:thumbup:


----------



## Groovychick

:flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

back from the doctors. My placenta has moved!!! Wont know how much exactly until I hear from the doctors. But looks like I am in line for a normal birth!!! :D:D:D:D:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Still might be "Low lying" but wont know for sure , again until I hear from the doctor. Here are a couple of the best 3D pictures
 



Attached Files:







amelia us-03-08 11.22.26.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4









amelia us 2011-03-08 11.24.32.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2









amelia2011-03-08 12.50.04.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2









amelia2011-03-08 12.50.19.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh Mommy such beautiful pictures :hugs: so cute!
we are getting our 4D on April 1st cant wait.

hope everyone is well, I am sooo sleepy, off to bed soon


----------



## Annamumof2

my doppler scan today girls i hope all goes well


----------



## Star wildcat

I'm due June 3rd and having a little boy :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: heya to the new girls!!!

fab pics again Amanda !!! :wohoo:

Good luck to all you girlies also have 4d's.

xxxx


----------



## Sooz

Just had my 28 week MW appointment and besides the worst blood test I have ever had (it was pissing down my arm at one point) my FH is now a whole 4cms behind for my dates. As I had a scan that was OK last week (all measurements around 50th centile) I have to go back next week to see if things have changed and if not I am being referred to the hospital.

Worried. :(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: Sooz


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## Lois

Fingers crossed for you Sooz. FH measurements are notoriously inaccurate - they are really just a first indicator for further investigation. With Evie my FH suddenly went off the scale big at about 32 weeks but a scan showed the baby was still bang on average and amnio fluid was normal - she'd just changed into a position that pushed my tummy out.

Congrats and welcome to star wildcat! How are you getting on?

Good luck with your doppler scan today anna.

Lovely pics 2peas! And positive news re placenta, that's great.

Had my 4d scan this morning and it was great. Will post pics when I get around to it. Looks like he has long legs like his sister. Sonographer said my placenta is now clear of the cervix too and she thinks it will be well out of the way by the time I have a review scan at 34 weeks. Yay!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Some pics from this morning...


----------



## claire-lou

Gorgeous pics Lois


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely pictures ladies! :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Wow lois, amazing photos, it's so wonderful to be ab;e to see his little face!


----------



## Doodlepants

Love the 4d scan pics!! I must book mine....
xx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Love the 4d scan pics ladies!


----------



## Annamumof2

well ladies i dunno if you have heard but i was at the JR oxford all day yesterday and they was gonna keep me in... they was worried about my pulse being in the 100's anyway the scan went fine Flynn is weighing about 1lb 8oz now and the midwife thinks he will be a big baby by the time i get to 35ish weeks.. i dunno though anyway i'm fine and back at home now just got to take it easy which is hard when your husband is out the house 7am till 7pm lol

oh and its my 4th wedding anniversary today...


----------



## claire-lou

Happy anniversary and hope you get some rest :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Pleased to hear your okay hun. :hugs:

And Happy Anniversary! :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

well Jason decied to give me hell this morning so now i have a headache and my pulse is racing again.... argh i wish he would listen to me and not be a big pain in the mornings, he used to be so good.


----------



## littleblonde

happy anniversary. please try and take it easy . i no with other children that impossible , but just do the bare minimun today


----------



## Annamumof2

oh i forgot happy V day to me


----------



## Annamumof2

I dunno why but i feel so low today.... i keep sniffing and thinking im gonna cry :cry:


----------



## littleblonde

Annamumof2 said:


> I dunno why but i feel so low today.... i keep sniffing and thinking im gonna cry :cry:

awwwww pregnancy does this sometimes. Are you doing anything for your anniversary?:hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Annamumof2 said:


> oh i forgot happy V day to me

Happy V Day hun! :)


----------



## Gwizz

Happy V day and Anniversary!!!!!!!!

Lovely 4d scans!!!!!!!

:hugs: Sooz!

:wave: ladies

x


----------



## Britt11

Happy Vday Annmum! Its my Vday too!! yeah :)


----------



## Sooz

Happy V-Day to all the ladies hitting 24 weeks. Not long until 3rd Tri now. :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

Happy V Day ladies :wohoo:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Update on the hip pain:

Well yesterday I had my 24 week appointment with the midwife and told her about the horrible hip pain I was having. She said that it sounds like I'm having problems with my ligaments on the right side and it could be shifting my pelvis slightly. She said that it's very important for my hip to be realigned, not just because it will relieve the pain, but because even the smallest shift in my hip can cause problems for labor because the baby's head might not engage all the way. 

So she referred me to a physical therapist and she said if that doesn't help to relieve the pain that she'll send me to a chiropractor. In the meantime she told me to purchase a birthing ball and sit on it for at least an hour every day and to get on the floor on my hands and knees often to help realign my hips. She said I need to start now because it will be harder to correct later on in the pregnancy. 

So I have to make an appointment with the physical therapist. All this talk about the baby not being able to fully engage scared the bejeepers out of me :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Posted an update in my pregnancy journal.....not really good news, not really bad news. :cry:


----------



## Gwizz

Just read it hun :hugs: sorry for ur probs :( - focus on the positives, thats a good thing :)

:hug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Ozzieshunni said:


> Posted an update in my pregnancy journal.....not really good news, not really bad news. :cry:

What's happened hun?

And wow you live just down from me, I'm in Aberdeen :hi:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Rose_W said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Posted an update in my pregnancy journal.....not really good news, not really bad news. :cry:
> 
> What's happened hun?
> 
> And wow you live just down from me, I'm in Aberdeen :hi:Click to expand...

Posted a big long thing in my journal....my BIL lives in Aberdeen.


----------



## Groovychick

Posted in your journal hun. :hugs:

Had a scary experience myself today. :( Started have regular Braxton Hicks contractions, but they seem to have died off now. Just rest for me! :sleep:


----------



## Lois

Sorry that you had upsetting news Ozzie. I think you have every reason to tell yourself it'll all be ok - as you say the docs have identified the issue early and they know how to handle it from here on in. It's totally natural to feel upset by the news though so let yourself have a good cry if you need to. Excellent news that he is growing well and fingers crossed that his heart corrects itself after the birth.

Lxxxxxx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Ozzieshunni said:


> Posted an update in my pregnancy journal.....not really good news, not really bad news. :cry:


I just read your post and wanted to say I'm sorry. :hugs: My younger brother had the same condition and it corrected itself after birth. He had to be closely watched by a pediatric cardiologist but he ended-up just fine. Thought you might like to know....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mustang_Love said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Posted an update in my pregnancy journal.....not really good news, not really bad news. :cry:
> 
> 
> I just read your post and wanted to say I'm sorry. :hugs: My younger brother had the same condition and it corrected itself after birth. He had to be closely watched by a pediatric cardiologist but he ended-up just fine. Thought you might like to know....Click to expand...

Thanks so so so much for this!!!!! I have been searching for information or anyone that has experienced this condition because it's so rare for a baby! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 18NPregnant

im having a girl but i may end up having her end of may as i am having another c section


----------



## Groovychick

Morning ladies! :hi: :flower:


----------



## Sooz

Ozzie I'm sorry to hear your little boy is having problems but as you said, thank heavens they picked it up sooner rather than later and can keep a close eye on you both. I'm sure everything will work out fine. :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

Ozzie what an awful thing to be going through, you sound like you are doing amazingly focusing on the positives and as lois said if you need to cry, cry we are all here for you :hugs:

18NPregnant welcome :hi: and congrats on a girl


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks all for the support. :hugs: Now I'm just starting to wonder when they will want to do the c-section. I know a natural labor would strain his heart and he doesn't need that. I was joking with DH that he may be a gemini after all! :haha:


----------



## JNA

Sorry to hear of your troubles Ozzie and I will keep you and your lo in my prayers :hugs:

This is my first post since entering the third and final trimester :happydance: 85 more days and cannot wait to meet lo!

Hello to all the new gals :flower:

Hope all is well


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: 18NPregnant 


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome girls! :)


----------



## Lois

Congratulations and welcome to 18NPregnant. How are you getting on?

Lx


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls sorry i havent replied at all, i was amitted to hospital friday and i wasnt let out of hospital till yesterday afternoon, i ended up in with high BP and 4+ Blood in my wee and they though i had a water infection and i also had 2+ protine as well which went to 1+ in the end and Flynn wasnt so active i only had like 3 kicks friday and 4 kicks saturday so they scaned me quick and he was fine just sleeping they said and then on saturday night Andy put his head on my tummy in the hospital and within 5mins Flynn kicked Andy 10 times lol lil bugger knows how to make me worry alot now just hope hes not like it when he is born, but anyway im out now and im feeling alittle better i got to go back to oxford tomorrow for my routine appointment and bloods so will see how that goes hopefully they wont want to keep me in again.

oh bad thing about this i only saw my dad 5mins on his birthday before i had to travel 45mins out of town to go to the hospital... so i couldnt spend time with my dad on his birthday


----------



## claire-lou

Hope you are resting anna


----------



## lollylou1

hoping everyone is doing ok??
how are u all doing for being prepared for babies arrival?
when will u pack hospital bag? could we maybe do a list of things to go in it so we can help each other not miss things? 
i like to be quite organised with things like packing etc so will want to do earlish but not so early im bored later on lol
Lou
xxx


----------



## JNA

Your birth plan
Nightdress
Dressing gown/robe
Slippers
Socks
Underwear
Massage oil
Lip balm
Hard sweets/snacks/drinks/magazines
Water spray/Cooling spray
Handheld fan
mp3 player/ipod
Tooothpaste 
Toothbrush
Pillow
Hand towel
Fresh Pajamas/Nightdresses
Socks
Breast pads
Nursing bras
Loose underwear/disposable knickers
Maternity pads
Fresh clothes for going home
Numbers on a seperate piece of paper incase of mobile problems
Spare loose change
Ear plugs
Anti-bacterial travel sized gel


For Your Baby

Car seat
2/3 baby vests
2/3 baby grows
Crib toy/gift from Mummy & Daddy
Blanket
Nappies
Wipes
Cotton wall buds
Nappy bags
Anti-bacterial travel sized gel
Something fresh for trip home
Socks or Booties
Hat


----------



## claire-lou

Wow JNA what a fab list, thank you


----------



## JNA

Forgot to put Cell Phone charger on the list

No problem Claire-lou im sure I forgot more stuff


----------



## Groovychick

I think I've got most of the things on the list, but its good to have one as a checklist!


----------



## KerryGold

Our nursery furniture arrived today! :happydance:

There's no cot in there as we're having a bedside cot, which will go straight in our room! The gliding chair will get moved out when the cot goes into the nursery.

:dance: xXx
 



Attached Files:







Nursery 2 15Mar11.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5









Nursery 3 15Mar11.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3









Nursery 1 15Mar11.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gwizz

Fab nursery :thumbup:

Its all getting so close and real now Ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Just wondering if everyone else are feeling kicks/movement regularly? Sometimes I can go almost 24 hours without anything. Then then everything is fine for a few days. Should I be nervous?:shrug:


----------



## JNA

Mustang_Love said:


> Just wondering if everyone else are feeling kicks/movement regularly? Sometimes I can go almost 24 hours without anything. Then then everything is fine for a few days. Should I be nervous?:shrug:

Some days she isnt as active as others

On quiet day I poke and prod at lo until she wakes up and moves. Shaking my belly just pisses my little girl off lol.


----------



## Annamumof2

well it looks like i will be having Flynn around the 16th for sure now.... talked about it yesterday at my appointment and been told they will have me in and take me of the fragmin then induce me to have him, and then keep me in for a few days once im back on the fragmin to make sure i dont over bleed.. so 13 weeks left instead of 15 weeks omg....

just hope he will be an alright weight by then


----------



## Groovychick

I'm sure everything will be fine hun. :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

I'm sure you'll be fine hun, its good to know you're being monitored carefully. It must be so odd to have an actual date to aim for rather than a rough 4 week area. :haha:

I am sleeping awfully at the moment. My pee trips have increased to 2-3 times a night (iwas only going once if at all until now) and I just can't get comfy. My back brace came yesterday and it also helps a little with my diastasis recti because a strap goes over the top of my tummy and helps pull the muscles in again. I am also back in DVT stockings as the circulation in my legs is shot. I actually feel like my body is falling apart at the minute......if anyone finds a limb lying about.....it's probably one of mine having dropped off :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: anna!!!!

Im on 1 loo trip a night atm sooz :haha: Make sure u rest with those problems!

xxxxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: It'll be ok. 2 weeks early is better than the 12 weeks early I'm potentially looking at :hugs: 

As for movement, LO has his quiet days and his really active days. Been told to possibly expect him to slow down, but so far he hasn't.


----------



## Groovychick

Its good to hear he's still active hun! :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm feeling pretty angry and resentful again today.....*sigh* It's not a nice feeling at all.


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I did have a giggle last night. DH put together the cot in the living room and realized after that it would not fit through the door to our room :haha: So poor thing had to take it apart and rebuild it in our room. :haha: Love him so so much.


----------



## flumpsmummy

hi, please can i be added to the list, im due june 24th with a girl. im a newbie aswell so go easy on me if im in the wrong place.xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Of course not! Welcome :)


----------



## Lois

Congratulations and welcome flumpsmummy! How has your pregnancy been so far.

Ozzie - bless his heart with having to rebuild the cot. He must have been gutted when he realised.

Movements - some days lots and others hardly any. I do have to push the little man into having a wriggle now and again just to reassure me. I'd say if you haven't felt anything for 24 hours and a mix of bath/hot drink/cold drink/prodding doesn't get things going then its worth getting checked out.

Waking/Insomnia - I'm struggling with insomnia quite a lot but not really related to weeing. I think I just have a million things going around my head and find it hard to relax. We are renovating our new house at the moment and living with my parents in the meantime. I won't be able to get into the new house and nest until I'm about 35 weeks pregnant and the urge to nest is driving me crazy.

Lx


----------



## flumpsmummy

hello everyone, well heres a little about me and my pregnancy so far..... im katie,27, have 2 boys jonathan,10, finley,3, i live in east yorkshire,england, with my partner craig,30, and were expecting a girl in june.

i had terrible sickness from week 6-14
14wk felt baby move
16wk started having BH (still am)
19wk started with SPD
20wk found out it was a girl
24 wk got referred to a physio about SPD
and im now 25w+5

im really excited about having a girl this time round as i was 100% sure it was another boy, just hope she doesnt turn out to be a he cos ive bought a ridiculous amount of pink clothes already.


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome hun! :hi:


----------



## JNA

Finally got the chance to sit back and relax. Decided to play some music and lo is bouncing off the walls in there. Kinda hurts lol


----------



## Annamumof2

OMG 25 weeks today and only 13 weeks till i get to see my lil Flynn


----------



## claire-lou

Happy 35 weeks anna


----------



## Britt11

I am 25 weeks as well Anna, so exciting hey :hugs:
looking forward to having double digits left.

Hello to everyone, :flower: hope you and your LOs are doing well


----------



## claire-lou

claire-lou said:


> Happy 35 weeks anna

Whoops that should say 25 :blush:


----------



## Groovychick

Happy 25 weeks hun! :)


----------



## ky24 la la

4th june yellow bump plz xxxxx


----------



## squeal

Just thought I would say hello, hope everyone is well.

I've managed to catch a cold so I'm all bunged up. Hoping to recover over the weekend. It's my birthday on Sunday, for the first year I'm not overly excited about it though which is a little sad.

Hope you all have a good weekend. x


----------



## Groovychick

Hope you feel better soon hun. :hugs:


----------



## squeal

Groovychick said:


> Hope you feel better soon hun. :hugs:

Thank you. Baby has been a bit more quiet the past day or two as well, when we have a cold does it also make them feel rubbish too?


----------



## want2bemum

Hi can you add me I am due June 6th Team yellow x


----------



## KerryGold

Hello there! :wave:

xXx


----------



## Annamumof2

Britt11 said:


> I am 25 weeks as well Anna, so exciting hey :hugs:
> looking forward to having double digits left.
> 
> Hello to everyone, :flower: hope you and your LOs are doing well

i'm in double digits already about 88 days left for me now....


----------



## Annamumof2

Flynn's new toy :-D

I brought this yesterday as i so wanted him to have a swing and now i have him one, i never used one with jay and skye but i thought i would buy Flynn one as i want him to have something diffrent at least... and the clothing i am still buying him outfits left right and center lol i cant stop

ive got enough sleepsuits and body suits.... 5 or more outfits now.... i still need blankets and bedding stuff for his moses basket and i have 88 days left to sort it all out....

oh and skye also made me get a horrible cold last night lol she had nightmares about that stupid comic relife which i was not impressed about i kept telling her to go back to bed.... in the end i had to give her 2 of Flynns cuddley toys to go bed with and she was happy after that, now i have a head cold and my cheeks hurt :-(


----------



## Lois

Congratulations and welcome want2bemum!

Lx


----------



## lollylou1

anna i was looking at this swing in tesco book yesterday and its cheaper in argos too so maybe have to have a purchase, have u had it out the box and had a good look at it? does it make alot of noise?
how are u all doing? hows everyones bump growing?
my baby boy has been very very quiet over the past few days, not sure why, im feeling movements but not like i normally do, its a horrible worrying feeling but i also dont want to waste time going to hospital when i am feeling some movements!
Lou
xxx


----------



## Groovychick

want2bemum said:


> Hi can you add me I am due June 6th Team yellow x

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## Annamumof2

lollylou1 said:


> anna i was looking at this swing in tesco book yesterday and its cheaper in argos too so maybe have to have a purchase, have u had it out the box and had a good look at it? does it make alot of noise?
> how are u all doing? hows everyones bump growing?
> my baby boy has been very very quiet over the past few days, not sure why, im feeling movements but not like i normally do, its a horrible worrying feeling but i also dont want to waste time going to hospital when i am feeling some movements!
> Lou
> xxx

havent got no battery that's the thing so i cant try it out till i get some but year fixed it up and sorted it all out so i just need to take it down from my wardrobe and then play with it, with Flynn in it


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya to all the new ladies (and any daddies!) :wave:

xxxx


----------



## JNA

Does anyone know when baby is supposed to calm down with less movement?


----------



## Groovychick

I think its during the last few weeks hun, when space gets very tight.


----------



## Annamumof2

depends when they engage and stuff i think


----------



## MissMuffet08

Has anyone started taking any Lamaze or breastfeeding classes? My DH and I are currently taking Lamaze. It has been good...but it is also making me nervous about labor LOL (which is supposed to have the opposite effect), but I am learning a great deal. I do want to take a breastfeeding class just trying to find the time. Also, anyone planning on doing infant CPR?

Hope everyone is doing ok. Work has been hectic so it has been a loooooong time since my last post. 

Best!


----------



## Britt11

Hi MissMuffet, we start a prenatal class in May, its a bit of labour/breathing but also baby care after the baby is born. Hopefully its good
we are also registered for a short class one afternoon on baby CPR. I am hoping I get lots of help with BF from the nurses

:hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh i feel so sore this morning when i was walking the kids home from school yesterday my hips was hurting me really bad but because my dad has gone away and Andy was working 2-3hrs away i couldnt get checked over.... and now they feel sore still, ive mentioned this to the doctors/midwives but they dont listen to me


----------



## Groovychick

Mention it again hun! :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

My NCT classes start a week on Tuesday and I have two breastfeeding classes in April to go to at a ladies house. I've already taken a course in infant CPR but will be brushing up before labour as it was a couple of years ago for work. 

We've booked a 4D scan for Tuesday coming :happydance:


----------



## squeal

How exciting about the 4D scan Sooz. I used to really want one but my OH doesn't like them and I suppose we could use the money for buying something else.

We have our first ante-natal class next Thursday, I'm a little nervous, not sure about what to expect and I'm still very self-concious about showing off my little bump in public!


----------



## Sooz

I'm worried I am going to look tiny compared to everyone else at the classes as well! They'll probably think I've booked on to the wrong course. :dohh:

I had to convince DH to let us get the scan instead of the TV but he seems really excited about it now. Last night he was saying he wished he could see what she looked like now, and then realised on Tuesday he can. :D

Just hope she is in a decent position!


----------



## squeal

I'm small too, I could walk in there with a coat on and not even look pregnant!!

Another reason why we decided not to go for the 4D scan is because we're keeping the sex a surprise and I think it would be hard for them not to accidentally look down there! I would love to have a DVD of baby to show them when they're older though, it would amaze me if I could see myself in the womb and wish I had scan pictures of me. It's definitely a lovely keepsake.


----------



## JNA

had my 3d/4d scan on fri. for some reason my disc isnt working on my laptop. once again baby did not want to wake up and cooperate with us (i hope that isnt a sign lol) :dohh:

heres a pic of baby girl
 



Attached Files:







IMG00159-20110325-1234.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Annamumof2

how do you know if you have SPD?

my hips have been hurting me on and off along with my back and when they get bad it affects my walking sometimes and my hips feel sore.... im thinking of going to see a doctor today if i can about it as i have mentioned about this alot of times to the midwives and they havent said a thing about it.


----------



## KerryGold

30 Weeks for us today!!! Three quarterd of the way there! :wohoo:

My SIJD is killing me though :cry:
xXx


----------



## flumpsmummy

Annamumof2 said:


> how do you know if you have SPD?
> 
> my hips have been hurting me on and off along with my back and when they get bad it affects my walking sometimes and my hips feel sore.... im thinking of going to see a doctor today if i can about it as i have mentioned about this alot of times to the midwives and they havent said a thing about it.

that sounds like spd to me, thats what mine is like, 

i think i only got 88days to go till i meet my baby girl.

kerrygold, congrats on the 30wk mark not long now.xx


----------



## Lois

JNA - Aww bless, fast asleep and looking very content! At least you know she's cosy in there!

Lx


----------



## JNA

Lois said:


> JNA - Aww bless, fast asleep and looking very content! At least you know she's cosy in there!
> 
> Lx

Yeah she really likes it in there. Hopefully she wont stay in there past her due date :wacko: 

Still can't figure out why my computer wont read disc but work on others :nope:
But heres a pic of a scan pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG00161-20110325-1237.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sooz

Annamumof2 said:


> how do you know if you have SPD?
> 
> my hips have been hurting me on and off along with my back and when they get bad it affects my walking sometimes and my hips feel sore.... im thinking of going to see a doctor today if i can about it as i have mentioned about this alot of times to the midwives and they havent said a thing about it.

I've mentioned my back the last 3 times to my MW and it is only when I turned up at 29 weeks with a back brace on because I can't sit down that she said I could get a physio referral this week if it hadn't helped. They do tend to blow it off a bit unless your persistant with them.


----------



## Lois

JNA said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> JNA - Aww bless, fast asleep and looking very content! At least you know she's cosy in there!
> 
> Lx
> 
> Yeah she really likes it in there. Hopefully she wont stay in there past her due date :wacko:
> 
> Still can't figure out why my computer wont read disc but work on others :nope:
> But heres a pic of a scan picClick to expand...

Can't see the pic - no doubt it's very cute though!

I'm thoroughly expecting to go overdue with this one. Appaently the average gestation period in caucasian women (which I am) is 41+1. I'm thinking be ready at 37 weeks, expect nothing til 41 weeks and hope it happens somewhere in between!

Lx


----------



## JNA

Lois said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lois said:
> 
> 
> JNA - Aww bless, fast asleep and looking very content! At least you know she's cosy in there!
> 
> Lx
> 
> Yeah she really likes it in there. Hopefully she wont stay in there past her due date :wacko:
> 
> Still can't figure out why my computer wont read disc but work on others :nope:
> But heres a pic of a scan picClick to expand...
> 
> Can't see the pic - no doubt it's very cute though!
> 
> I'm thoroughly expecting to go overdue with this one. Appaently the average gestation period in caucasian women (which I am) is 41+1. I'm thinking be ready at 37 weeks, expect nothing til 41 weeks and hope it happens somewhere in between!
> 
> LxClick to expand...

Did you go over with Evie? 

Sadly pregnancy is a waiting game. I just hope there is not a correlation between genetics and gestation period. All my mothers kids were overdue and OH had to be forced out (all 10 pounds of him) 

Is there a website you got the avg. gestation info from?


----------



## Annamumof2

well the doctor gave me painkillers but i dont think i will be taking them as he said they MIGHT affect Flynn so im sticking to parasetamol and gonna have physio if nothing changed in a bit


----------



## Annamumof2

My bump pic.... i know its not great but then i have a bump at the top of my belly and fat at the bottom and he isnt a big baby


----------



## Gwizz

Great pic!!!!

:hugs: girlies

Wont be long till we are getting first births popping out (hope we dont just yet fingers crossed!)

x


----------



## Mustang_Love

Annamumof2 said:


> View attachment 186370
> 
> 
> My bump pic.... i know its not great but then i have a bump at the top of my belly and fat at the bottom and he isnt a big baby

Great looking bump :thumbup: I am hoping to get the nerve up to post mine soon....


----------



## claire-lou

Great bump


----------



## Groovychick

Love the bump! :)


----------



## MissMuffet08

Well I made the mistake of going to Disneyland on Saturday and after about an hour of walking around my back and feet hurt soo much I was ready to leave. Lessoned learned. I will NOT be going to any theme parks until after my baby is born. 

Had 3D pictures taken on Monday, but her hand was in her face so they were not great. I am going to try and get some more done in a few weeks, hopefully she won't be hiding her face . 

My biggest complaint is that my hands and feet by the end of the day are swollen beyond belief. My Dr told me to try and cut back on the sodium so hopefully that will help. I just really don't like having cankles!


----------



## Sooz

It took BabyBond 2 hours and three attempts to get our 4D scan done today, eventually a bottle of Dr Pepper and a chocolate bar woke her up, turned her over and got her hands away from her face...maybe try that next time MissMuffet?


----------



## Lois

JNA said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lois said:
> 
> 
> JNA - Aww bless, fast asleep and looking very content! At least you know she's cosy in there!
> 
> Lx
> 
> Yeah she really likes it in there. Hopefully she wont stay in there past her due date :wacko:
> 
> Still can't figure out why my computer wont read disc but work on others :nope:
> But heres a pic of a scan picClick to expand...
> 
> Can't see the pic - no doubt it's very cute though!
> 
> I'm thoroughly expecting to go overdue with this one. Appaently the average gestation period in caucasian women (which I am) is 41+1. I'm thinking be ready at 37 weeks, expect nothing til 41 weeks and hope it happens somewhere in between!
> 
> LxClick to expand...
> 
> Did you go over with Evie?
> 
> Sadly pregnancy is a waiting game. I just hope there is not a correlation between genetics and gestation period. All my mothers kids were overdue and OH had to be forced out (all 10 pounds of him)
> 
> Is there a website you got the avg. gestation info from?Click to expand...

Yes, labour with Evie started at 40+5 and delivered at 41+2...hence my reluctance to get too hopeful.

Hmmm, I can see why that family history would be a little nerve-wracking - fingers crossed it is unrelated though!

I will have a look through my favourites list and see if I have a link to the article re:gestation and ethnicity. Not sure at the moment tho as I found it when I was pregnant with Evie, so over 2 years ago.

Lx


----------



## Mother of 4

Sooz said:


> It took BabyBond 2 hours and three attempts to get our 4D scan done today, eventually a bottle of Dr Pepper and a chocolate bar woke her up, turned her over and got her hands away from her face...maybe try that next time MissMuffet?

I had a Coke and a 3 musketeer candy bar and my little one was still sleeping:dohh: :haha: We ended up getting some face shots though :)

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/BABY_0016.jpg
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/BABY_0010.jpg
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/BABY_0018.jpg

Here is my topview bump comparison photo :)
Top one is 28+3 and bottom one is 19+4
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/2819_bumps.jpg


----------



## JNA

Great scan mother of 4 lo is so cute!

So this sounds kinda stoopid but what do bh feel like?


----------



## Sooz

These are my favourites: 

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/199683_1920217411786_1432575835_2254521_2077691_n.jpg

Blinking
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/199659_1920218251807_1432575835_2254526_774910_n.jpg

Smiling:
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208522_1920218371810_1432575835_2254527_7409283_n.jpg

Profile:
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198100_1920218531814_1432575835_2254528_6353345_n.jpg


----------



## flumpsmummy

JNA said:


> Great scan mother of 4 lo is so cute!
> 
> So this sounds kinda stoopid but what do bh feel like?

your stomache will go hard and tight, feel like your skin is stretching, shouldnt hurt just uncomfortable, mine is usually near my pubic bone side of the bump so kinda underneath, hope this helps,

oh and hello ladies, great bump and scan pics everyone.x


----------



## Groovychick

Just to add to what flumpsmummy has said: they may take you by surprise initially, but you should get used to them. I thought I was going into labour the first time I had one! :blush:


----------



## Annamumof2

Back is really hurting me today and braxton hicks also


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Off to another hospital scan today. Hoping for good news. LO is STILL embedded on my right side so much that my bump is actually lopsided, lol! Wish us luck! xx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Great pictures ladies! Your lo's are adorable. You can totally see what they actually look like! I still need to scan my photos in (though you can only really see my lo's eyes and part of her nose) and take some decent photos of my bump. I guess I am bump camera shy. Don't know why. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! Oh and thanks for the advice on getting girly to move her hands next time I go in and try for 3D photos again!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Ozzieshunni said:


> Off to another hospital scan today. Hoping for good news. LO is STILL embedded on my right side so much that my bump is actually lopsided, lol! Wish us luck! xx

Good luck! Keep us updated...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Mustang_Love said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Off to another hospital scan today. Hoping for good news. LO is STILL embedded on my right side so much that my bump is actually lopsided, lol! Wish us luck! xx
> 
> Good luck! Keep us updated...Click to expand...

All updated in my journal :happydance: LO is stable :)


----------



## Gwizz

Great 4d scans ladies!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## Lois

Fab news Ozzie...congratulations!

Lx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Ozzieshunni said:


> Mustang_Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Off to another hospital scan today. Hoping for good news. LO is STILL embedded on my right side so much that my bump is actually lopsided, lol! Wish us luck! xx
> 
> Good luck! Keep us updated...Click to expand...
> 
> All updated in my journal :happydance: LO is stable :)Click to expand...


Very good to hear:thumbup:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Hello. I'd love to join this official June group. I am due June 1st (hope I make it that far) with my 3rd little girl in a row, hehe. I also have an older son... so mine are DS 17, DD1 9, DD2 6, and DD3 still baking.


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: welcome!!!!!!!!

Happy Mothers Day to Everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## claire-lou

:hi: sweet mama


----------



## Sweet_Mama

claire-lou said:


> :hi: sweet mama

:wave: right back at ya!


----------



## cdntluvumore

Mother of 4 said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> It took BabyBond 2 hours and three attempts to get our 4D scan done today, eventually a bottle of Dr Pepper and a chocolate bar woke her up, turned her over and got her hands away from her face...maybe try that next time MissMuffet?
> 
> I had a Coke and a 3 musketeer candy bar and my little one was still sleeping:dohh: :haha: We ended up getting some face shots though :)
> 
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/BABY_0016.jpg
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/BABY_0010.jpg
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/BABY_0018.jpg
> 
> Here is my topview bump comparison photo :)
> Top one is 28+3 and bottom one is 19+4
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/2819_bumps.jpgClick to expand...

Hi,
I haven't been on here for ages - but Wow! These pictures and the other 3d pics are amazing!! I really wish I could see my little boy like this! I expect he'll look just like his father:)
It's amazing how it's so easy to tell the sex just by a little glimpse of these face shots. They're beautiful:)


----------



## Sooz

The 3D shots have also made it very clear LO does indeed have my nose. Poor girl, it was the one thing I did not want to pass on to her. :dohh:


----------



## cdntluvumore

Seriously? I think it's so cute!! Beats mine with the hump:/


----------



## lollylou1

hi everyone, not been about much lately, been really busy and just not been posting much really!
how are u all doing? how r bumps growing? 
my spd is awful crutches and support are not making any change with pain but do mean i can go out maybe 1 day a week as once i go out im dead on my feet!
bump getting some very strong kicks going now, no name as of yet still for him either
Lou
xxx


----------



## claire-lou

;
:hugs: lou


----------



## claire-lou

Whoops double post :blush:


----------



## Lois

Welcome to Sweet_Mama. Not long to go now! How are you feeling?

Sorry to hear that your SPD is so bad LollyLou. I'm struggling enough with just the standard aches and pains so can't imagine how tough that must be.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: lou

We havent got any names either

x


----------



## MissMuffet08

Morning all. 

Welcome Sweet Mama!

I had my first Baby Shower on Saturday. It was really nice and thrown by my SIL and my bestest friends. It was weird knowing that all the gifts were for my baby. Still find it surreal. 

Quick question - is anyone else experiencing swelling? My hands are constantly swollen (and now with carpal tunnel) and after about 30 minutes of walking my feet/ankles swell. Just wanted to know if anyone else was experiencing this lovely pleasure.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Lois said:


> Welcome to Sweet_Mama. Not long to go now! How are you feeling?

Thanks. I'm mostly okay. Had an OB appmt today and all was well with little miss kicking the h/b detector, lol. I measure right along and have gained 27 pounds so far at nearly 32 weeks, so that's okay.

I recently majorly failed my glucose tolerance test and have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes, so that sucks. I will see the dietitian/diabetes educator today and pick up my blood sugar monitor thing. It's not the diet change that bothers me so much as the need to eat every 2-3 hours that I can't get used to.

I'm not having a baby shower... I just moved here and don't know very many people and certainly am not going to throw one for myself. I'll just suck it up and buy whatever I need (which is everything, lol, since I am starting from scratch--thought I was done).


----------



## Lois

MissMuffet08 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Welcome Sweet Mama!
> 
> I had my first Baby Shower on Saturday. It was really nice and thrown by my SIL and my bestest friends. It was weird knowing that all the gifts were for my baby. Still find it surreal.
> 
> Quick question - is anyone else experiencing swelling? My hands are constantly swollen (and now with carpal tunnel) and after about 30 minutes of walking my feet/ankles swell. Just wanted to know if anyone else was experiencing this lovely pleasure.

Your first baby shower - how exciting! What sort of things did you get? They aren't generally done here in UK but they are starting to become more popular.

Haven't had any swelling yet myself, but I remember ballooning right at the end with DD and it wasn't much fun :hugs:

Lx


----------



## Lois

Sweet_Mama said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to Sweet_Mama. Not long to go now! How are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks. I'm mostly okay. Had an OB appmt today and all was well with little miss kicking the h/b detector, lol. I measure right along and have gained 27 pounds so far at nearly 32 weeks, so that's okay.
> 
> I recently majorly failed my glucose tolerance test and have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes, so that sucks. I will see the dietitian/diabetes educator today and pick up my blood sugar monitor thing. It's not the diet change that bothers me so much as the need to eat every 2-3 hours that I can't get used to.
> 
> I'm not having a baby shower... I just moved here and don't know very many people and certainly am not going to throw one for myself. I'll just suck it up and buy whatever I need (which is everything, lol, since I am starting from scratch--thought I was done).Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about the GD. It must be difficult to keep eating so regularly when you're busy with the older children. Sounds asthough things are going well otherwise though so that's good.

Where did you move from and too? Hope the family is settling in ok.

Lx


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Lois said:


> Sorry to hear about the GD. It must be difficult to keep eating so regularly when you're busy with the older children. Sounds asthough things are going well otherwise though so that's good.
> 
> Where did you move from and too? Hope the family is settling in ok.
> 
> Lx

I moved to the California desert from San Diego (about 2 1/2 hours inland from SD). It's about 40 minutes south of Palm Springs. I moved here for a teaching job, which I love (my first year teaching). Settling in is another issue, lol... I was given a pink-slip, which means I am basically being laid off with a slight chance they'll offer me my job back, but not until August (new school year). Now I am job hunting at 7 months pg, lol, while still working full time.... and the dietitian person told me to reduce my stress, hahahaha.

Oh, at today's appmt doc confirmed that baby is in the correct position, but I sort of already thought so with her kicking me all up top near my ribs all day long.


----------



## Mother of 4

Sweet_Mama said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to Sweet_Mama. Not long to go now! How are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks. I'm mostly okay. Had an OB appmt today and all was well with little miss kicking the h/b detector, lol. I measure right along and have gained 27 pounds so far at nearly 32 weeks, so that's okay.
> 
> I recently majorly failed my glucose tolerance test and have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes, so that sucks. I will see the dietitian/diabetes educator today and pick up my blood sugar monitor thing. It's not the diet change that bothers me so much as the need to eat every 2-3 hours that I can't get used to.
> 
> *I'm not having a baby shower... I just moved here and don't know very many people and certainly am not going to throw one for myself. I'll just suck it up and buy whatever I need (which is everything, lol, since I am starting from scratch--thought I was done*).Click to expand...

I'm not having a shower either but mine is due to this being my 5th child. I had showers with my other 4 children. We also are starting from scratch as we got rid of everything last summer then we decided to try for one more :haha: But we have bought everything we need already and it's all set up and ready to go...but still working on washing baby's laundry up and putting it in her dresser. We have a few small things to get like baby bath, soaps, more pacifiers etc. I'm sorry to hear that you failed your GD testing.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I had my Shower saturday! It was so much fun. Now Ive nothing to look forward except for my little lady! 11 weeks ...I hate the hurry up and wait game LOL

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=100000293811650&aid=52498 shower pictures

Theme was Mad Hatter tea party LOL


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Mother of 4 said:


> I'm not having a shower either but mine is due to this being my 5th child. I had showers with my other 4 children. We also are starting from scratch as we got rid of everything last summer then we decided to try for one more :haha: But we have bought everything we need already and it's all set up and ready to go...but still working on washing baby's laundry up and putting it in her dresser. We have a few small things to get like baby bath, soaps, more pacifiers etc. I'm sorry to hear that you failed your GD testing.

My youngest is about to be 7, so my stuff is long gone and given away, lol. I don't mind buying things, I just wish I had a shower for the fun of it. Also, I had two different people tell me they were going to throw one for me, made me register, then just never said another word, so it's been a little disappointing. Not the end of the world though.


mommyof2peas said:


> I had my Shower saturday! It was so much fun. Now Ive nothing to look forward except for my little lady! 11 weeks ...I hate the hurry up and wait game LOL
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=100000293811650&aid=52498 shower pictures
> 
> Theme was Mad Hatter tea party LOL

Now THAT looks like FUN!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

mommyof2peas said:


> I had my Shower saturday! It was so much fun. Now Ive nothing to look forward except for my little lady! 11 weeks ...I hate the hurry up and wait game LOL
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=100000293811650&aid=52498 shower pictures
> 
> Theme was Mad Hatter tea party LOL

Hello there.. I had my shower on Saturday also. It was so nice.. and like you.. all I have now is time to wait for the baby... which seems FOREVER.


----------



## JNA

at the hospital had cramps and light bleeding. Now I'm hooked up to monitors and having contractions. They are not to painful, waiting on my Dr to see if I'm dialated at all. Of course little girl would want to act up the night half the town has no power and severe weather watch. Cross your fingers she stays in a little longer!


----------



## cdntluvumore

lollylou1 said:


> hi everyone, not been about much lately, been really busy and just not been posting much really!
> how are u all doing? how r bumps growing?
> my spd is awful crutches and support are not making any change with pain but do mean i can go out maybe 1 day a week as once i go out im dead on my feet!
> bump getting some very strong kicks going now, no name as of yet still for him either
> Lou
> xxx

Forgive my ignorance, but what is SPD? Whatever it is sounds awful! I'm sorry you're in such pain!! :(


----------



## Sooz

Hope everything is OK JNA & LO stays put for a while longer yet. :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

1st April i ended up in hospital with a show and contractions... they wanted to do that trace heart thingy and trace the contractions but Flynn was laying too far down and i couldnt feel his movement of kicks, anyway they quickly scanned me and saw where he was laying he is head down.... very low down... and he was wriggling but i couldnt feel it... anyway they had to take some bloods and check my cervix they noticed a rough patch on my cervix that was causing the bleeding as well as a show... and they said that my cervix was closed or well as far as i know as they didnt day anything about it... they gave me one lot of steriod tablets to take just incase he was gonna come and then they had to move me upstairs from the delivery suite to a ward which i though yay i'm staying in what fun that will be... anyway my blood pressure was fine and i was getting contractions on and off though out the day but i just kept walking around to ignore them i also had to have the doppler thingy to check the blood flow in the cord and the midwife told me it was high that day...

2nd April and i was monitored all day with his heart and my contractions along with blood pressure and temp... was still getting contractions but the spotting stopped and i got told i would see a doctor later on that day to decied if im going home.... by 3pm ish i was moved up to level 6 (there is 7 levels in the hospital) and i got moved to a room on my own, i then had another check of my contractions and his heart and he wouldnt sit still and i started to feel him move finaly.... anyway hes been wriggling sense lol but i didnt get discharged till going on for 7pm that night.... and i was glad to be back home as i was so tired... but then i am still tired now from hardly sleeping still, i have my GTT on the 8th and then i have my clinic check on the 12th which i will be asking them more questions on when i will be induced and what time and dates so then i can get things sorted for where the kids will be and weather they will be going to school and what not...

anyway sorry for the long long post but i havent been here for a bit and i thought some of you dont have me on facebook and prob dont see my status, i wasnt able to connect to BnB on my phone i still need to sort that out before i have Flynn but he is alright now and the spotting/show has gone and the contractions have gone back to normal braxton hicks.... but he did scare me alot


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: anna :( thinking of u sweetie

x


----------



## Lois

JNA said:


> at the hospital had cramps and light bleeding. Now I'm hooked up to monitors and having contractions. They are not to painful, waiting on my Dr to see if I'm dialated at all. Of course little girl would want to act up the night half the town has no power and severe weather watch. Cross your fingers she stays in a little longer!

Crikey! How are you getting on now? Hope all is ok.

Lx


----------



## JNA

We are ok. Contractions have stopped and a scan showed that lo is doing well. Probably gonna be put on bed rest but thats better than preterm labor. Hopefully I can get some sleep now. Been up since 2 am and its 10 now. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Gwizz

:(

big hugs :hugs: sweetie

xxxxxxx


----------



## squeal

I had a scan yesterday, good and bad news. The fluid level around baby is now normal, however, his/her tummy is measuring a few weeks behind so I have to go back for another scan at 33 weeks. I feel like it's my fault as I don't think I eat enough. Anyone else had this?


----------



## claire-lou

Massive :hugs: to JNA and Anna hope babies stay put a little longer yet :hugs:

Hope everything is ok at next scan squeal


----------



## mommyof2peas

If your bored nursery pics in my journal :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Cute nursery pics. I want the box that says flower (my DH's pet name for me)... he calls our girls his little flowers.


----------



## Maid Marian

:friends: Squeal, don't feel that it's your fault hun, baby will get what they need from your body whatever you eat, so it's nothing to do with you!


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Due on the 16th! Yaaaaaaaayyyy....


----------



## Annamumof2

OMG... i'm 28 weeks today so only 10 weeks left...
i feel so heavy at the moment and i cant wait till 10 weeks is over... i have my GTT tomorrow morning and i have my clinic appointment on the 12th so then i get to bug them yet again about when they will induce me and find out if they can give me a time and a proper date for it...


----------



## KerryGold

:hugs: to everyone with the unexpected hospital visits!

:wave: to the new ladies!

I have a consultant appointment next Wednesday now to check no sign of placental insufficiency since my MIL had it with 3 pregnancies and lost her 2nd due to it.

Odds are we have nothing to worry about - it's just reassurance.

xxx


----------



## span

I've been a bit crap about popping into here lately. :blush:

Sorry some of you aren't haveing a smooth ride. Hope your next scan is ok squeal and JNAs and Anna's babies decide that it's actually nicer to stay cooking for a while longer. :hugs:

Things have been ticking along fine for me. Getting leg cramps and reflux at night (though the reflux is probably linked to my liking for tubs of chocolate ice cream :munch: ) and having to pee twice on average. 
Afternoon off work today then only monday left at work before ML starts. Time is flying by now! :happydance:


----------



## span

Mommyof2peas love your nursery. :thumbup: 

I've got pics up of mine on my journal too. Just waiting for a part to arrive to finish the wardrobe. :flower:


----------



## squeal

span said:


> I've been a bit crap about popping into here lately. :blush:
> 
> Sorry some of you aren't haveing a smooth ride. Hope your next scan is ok squeal and JNAs and Anna's babies decide that it's actually nicer to stay cooking for a while longer. :hugs:
> 
> Things have been ticking along fine for me. Getting leg cramps and reflux at night (though the reflux is probably linked to my liking for tubs of chocolate ice cream :munch: ) and having to pee twice on average.
> Afternoon off work today then only monday left at work before ML starts. Time is flying by now! :happydance:

Thanks Span.

I'm with you on the peeing thing, I'm up at least twice a night, sometimes more!

Got a headache tonight and feeling tired so think it will be an early night for me. Should have a good sleep again as my OH has just gone to work for the night so I get the whole bed to myself :D

I love your nursery too btw, I think I prefer neutral colours to pink/blue :)


----------



## tannembaum

Just thought I'd pop in and say good luck everyone!!! I was a June bug last year and I am also a June baby myself!! It's an awesome month to be born in :D


----------



## LadyofRohan

Finally got all the painting done and the furniture in and assembled. I'm still trying to figure out what I want to hang up on the walls.

Here it is! We went for a gender neutral theme of farm animals :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwwwws! Me likey :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

It's a lovely nursery. I wish I had the room to have a nursery. I plan on having everything up and completely put together during my Spring break (I'm a teacher) next week. It will all have to fit in my room though, lol.

AFM~I have to go for a cervical length check ultrasound on Friday and I'm worried that they'll say it looks to short even though there is no reason for me to think that. I just don't want to be told not to go back in to work, you know. It's hard enough with having to miss the end of the school year.


----------



## squeal

How is everyone?

I'm seriously annoyed, I got up this morning to my alarm when I was fast asleep and needed that sleep for a doctors appointment as I need a 'fit to fly' certificate.

I get to the doctor and explain that I need one and he's just a complete idiot. Tells me he can't give me one because he's a locum doctor (what difference does that make!?) and to mention it to reception and they will sort it out. I've been told all along that I have to see a GP to get one. He also asks when I fly and I tell him and he said how long have you known for shouldn't you have done it sooner, and I'm like well no considering it has to be within five days of flying! Anyhow, I go back to reception she takes down a few details and tells me that it should be ready either today or tomorrow and that it might cost me £15.

How on earth are they meant to know if I am fit to fly? They aren't. I could have sky high blood pressure or protein in my urine or anything and they're going to be oblivious. Fingers crossed I am okay.

Anyway, on another note the nursery is nearlly done. I just need a rug which should be here today and I want a giraffe height chart. Here's a few pictures. As you can tell it's gender neutral :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0383.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0403.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0405.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0407.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0409.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Babydazed

Hi, I'd like to jump in here please as I'm due June 10th with my first baby (team pink). 

That date once seemed a long way away but I'm slightly freaking out now that there are a matter of weeks to go. Plus my consultant believes I'll need a C-section due to multiple fibroids so baby's arrival could be a bit sooner than expected!


----------



## Babydazed

LadyofRohan and Squeal I love your neutral-looking nurseries. I don't love pink and I'm not even 100% certain that I'm having a girl so if I was having a nursery I'd go for this neutral theme.

Squeal, I can't believe how incompetent that locum doctor sounds! If I didn't have high blood pressure before, I certainly would have after dealing with that nonsense! Hope it all gets sorted properly.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi babydazed! Welcome to the June Buds :) My LO might have to come out early by section as well.


----------



## Emmy1987

Hey can I be a late joiner??

Due 4th June with a pink flavour bump :)

Can't wait to meet my little wriggler!!


----------



## mummy2 b

hey can i join aswell please :hugs:
im due on the 12th with a little girl:cloud9:
xxx


----------



## Lois

Hello hello hello to babydazed, Emmy1987 and mummy2 b!! How are you all getting on? Steady pregnancies so far? Hope you are all well anyway. Is it just me or is June really frickin' close all of a sudden?!

Lx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Welcome to all the new June Bugs! :flower: I hope your pregnancies are going well so far.


----------



## Babydazed

Thanks for the welcomes :flower:

My pregnancy caused a lot of pain in the first trimester and I was signed off work and eventually resigned. Funnily enough, ever since I resigned I've felt fine and the rest of the pregnancy has been relatively smooth, touch wood! I've just started buying baby clothes this week and ordered a moses basket and chest of drawers so the nearness of June must be sinking in...


----------



## squeal

Babydazed said:


> Thanks for the welcomes :flower:
> 
> My pregnancy caused a lot of pain in the first trimester and I was signed off work and eventually resigned. Funnily enough, ever since I resigned I've felt fine and the rest of the pregnancy has been relatively smooth, touch wood! I've just started buying baby clothes this week and ordered a moses basket and chest of drawers so the nearness of June must be sinking in...

How have you managed to wait so long!? I have nothing left to buy :( I've been far too organised.

Sorry to hear about the rocky first trimester. Are you going to be a full time Mum from now on or look for a new job once baby is a bit older?


----------



## Babydazed

lol - for some reason I've been reluctant to buy anything whereas my OH has been desperate to start shopping for baby since December! With less than ten weeks to go I finally gave in and he's breathed a sigh of relief. I finally accepted that if I went into labour early it would be better to have some essential items than be totally unprepared! I could do with one tenth of your organised nature.

I intend to be a full time Mum now, hopefully until the baby is in secondary school or at least primary school. But I've got no idea how I'll feel or whether I'll be able to afford the privilege of not working for that long.


----------



## squeal

Babydazed said:


> lol - for some reason I've been reluctant to buy anything whereas my OH has been desperate to start shopping for baby since December! With less than ten weeks to go I finally gave in and he's breathed a sigh of relief. I finally accepted that if I went into labour early it would be better to have some essential items than be totally unprepared! I could do with one tenth of your organised nature.
> 
> I intend to be a full time Mum now, hopefully until the baby is in secondary school or at least primary school. But I've got no idea how I'll feel or whether I'll be able to afford the privilege of not working for that long.

Bless him! I'm sure once you start buying now you won't want to stop! That was my problem.

Being a full time Mum will be great I bet :)


----------



## Doodlepants

Hi!

I haven't been on in a while, how is everyone?
I've had a quick peek over the last few pages and am loving the nursery pics!!!!
xx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Doodlepants, every time I see your avatar it makes me want to eat a donut :haha: :blush:


----------



## Doodlepants

Hehe I only got to have one bite of it- can you believe it?!!!
I got it on holiday at universal studios so I can't even nip and get another one!x


----------



## Lois

LadyOfRohan and Squeal - LOVELY nursery pictures! You've done a great job.

We've been renovating our new house since the beginning of November (it was originally supposed to take 4 weeks and here we are in month 6!) and we won't even be moving in until 1st May (living with my parents in the meantime - but that's another story!)...I think my LO will have to take what he gets with regards to his nursery!

Lx


----------



## Babydazed

squeal said:


> Bless him! I'm sure once you start buying now you won't want to stop! That was my problem.

You're absolutely right, I'm finding it hard to stop buying clothes now! I have to keep reminding myself that I've no idea how big the baby will be and how long it will take to grow out of the 0-3month sizes. Plus I was convinced it was a boy for the first 20 weeks so I'm taking the doctor's experienced view on it being a girl with a pinch of salt :winkwink:


----------



## Annamumof2

29 weeks today :happydance:....... 9 weeks to go.....


----------



## Lois

Joseph ______ James Barnes...help me fill in the blank ladies. We gave up on the name Rufus because my OH couldn't say it without looking like he was chewing a wasp!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Congrats Anna!


----------



## Annamumof2

29 weeks today... :happydance: OMG i can't believe in 9 weeks i should see Flynn....

anyways i had a scan yesterday to see him and he is weighing in at 2lb 15oz at the moment and head down.... he better stay like that too hehe

easter brake is killing me already i just want this week to be over so then the weekend is here so i can go back to napping during the day...

Happy 29 weeks DM and who else that is 29 weeks or just gone past it

i get my pram in a few weeks....


----------



## Doodlepants

Eeek Anna how exciting! How are you feeling now?
I've got to wait until halfway through May to get my pram- it's ordered but out of stock!
I finally got my car seat yesterday though so that's something!
xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Eeek Anna how exciting! How are you feeling now?
> I've got to wait until halfway through May to get my pram- it's ordered but out of stock!
> I finally got my car seat yesterday though so that's something!
> xx

i'm doing alright hun thank you for asking, alittle tired, headache and i keep getting contractions on and off, cant wait till its over now.... i still need to get his moses basket sorted and check that i have everything i feel like its gonna go so fast i am sure to forget something...

how are you doing? not seen you post up much...


----------



## Doodlepants

No I haven't really had much to say- our puppy's in quite a bad way atm, we're seeing a specialist on Monday but it's costing a fortune and we are quite worried about what her future will be... our insurance will only cover her a year so it's all a bit uncertain until we know more on Monday so it's all been a bit sad :(

Yikes about the contractions! It is all creeping up a bit fast this time isn't it?! I still haven't packed my bag, washed any clothes...... We waited for so long for this but it feels like it's still going to come as a bit of a shock!- I'm used to getting a good nights sleep :rofl:


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois said:


> Joseph ______ James Barnes...help me fill in the blank ladies. We gave up on the name Rufus because my OH couldn't say it without looking like he was chewing a wasp!
> 
> Lx

Edward .. William .. Philip


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> No I haven't really had much to say- our puppy's in quite a bad way atm, we're seeing a specialist on Monday but it's costing a fortune and we are quite worried about what her future will be... our insurance will only cover her a year so it's all a bit uncertain until we know more on Monday so it's all been a bit sad :(
> 
> Yikes about the contractions! It is all creeping up a bit fast this time isn't it?! I still haven't packed my bag, washed any clothes...... We waited for so long for this but it feels like it's still going to come as a bit of a shock!- I'm used to getting a good nights sleep :rofl:

i'm still wondering how fast labour will be when they start me off lol as Jason (1st born) was 2hrs 40mins and Skye (2nd born) was 4hrs 1min


----------



## Doodlepants

Yikes that is quick!
I was induced last time with a drip, I'm hoping to go natural this time so am excited to see how long it all takes!- Hopefully not too long!x


----------



## Annamumof2

Doodlepants said:


> Yikes that is quick!
> I was induced last time with a drip, I'm hoping to go natural this time so am excited to see how long it all takes!- Hopefully not too long!x

i wish i can go natural but i'm not aloud to... i have to be induced 2 weeks early and they have to stop my injection for a day then i get to have Flynn then they will put me back on it after ive had him i think, i cant wait till they induce me though as then i get to have the gel and that stuff worked quick with skye


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Rose_W said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> Joseph ______ James Barnes...help me fill in the blank ladies. We gave up on the name Rufus because my OH couldn't say it without looking like he was chewing a wasp!
> 
> Lx
> 
> Edward .. William .. PhilipClick to expand...

Must have royalty on the brain :haha: I was going to say William too!


----------



## Lois

Hmmm, William would be a nice nod to HRH's big day wouldn't it?! That's going on the list, thanks Rose!

Lx


----------



## Doodlepants

Lois your avatar is brill! x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lois said:


> Joseph ______ James Barnes...help me fill in the blank ladies. We gave up on the name Rufus because my OH couldn't say it without looking like he was chewing a wasp!
> 
> Lx

I thought of Adam right away :)


----------



## Lois

Thanks Doodle, I love how cuddled up he looks in there!

Lx


----------



## Lois

Thanks 2peas. Adam does fit well with the other names and hadn't thought of that one.

Lx


----------



## mommyof2peas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3qRxl9-TH0

Just cause he is too darn cute! This is what you first time mommys have to look forward too :D:cloud9:


----------



## claire-lou

That is adorable, they melt your heart on an hourly basis don't they :cloud9:


----------



## Sooz

I've lost two lumps of my mucus plug this morning. Was unprepared for how actually disgusting looking it is, really does look like thick green snot, the type you get when you have a cold. Lovely!

Am thinking maybe I should pack my bag soonish now though. :haha:


----------



## Annamumof2

just like Lois did can people help me out?

fill in the blank

Flynn __________ Duncan......

i still havent found the right middle name and i feel that he will be left out, i have tried James and Michael but Andy doesnt like it.


----------



## Maid Marian

Sooz said:


> I've lost two lumps of my mucus plug this morning. Was unprepared for how actually disgusting looking it is, really does look like thick green snot, the type you get when you have a cold. Lovely!
> 
> Am thinking maybe I should pack my bag soonish now though. :haha:

Oh crikey, does this mean labour soon ..??


----------



## mommyof2peas

Annamumof2 said:


> just like Lois did can people help me out?
> 
> fill in the blank
> 
> Flynn __________ Duncan......
> 
> i still havent found the right middle name and i feel that he will be left out, i have tried James and Michael but Andy doesnt like it.

Flynn Anthony ? :)


----------



## Sooz

Rose_W said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> I've lost two lumps of my mucus plug this morning. Was unprepared for how actually disgusting looking it is, really does look like thick green snot, the type you get when you have a cold. Lovely!
> 
> Am thinking maybe I should pack my bag soonish now though. :haha:
> 
> Oh crikey, does this mean labour soon ..??Click to expand...

I don't think so, it can start coming away weeks before hand. I'll only panic if I find some with blood in it.


----------



## claire-lou

Don't know how true it is but I was told that it can grow back :shrug:


----------



## Sooz

claire-lou said:


> Don't know how true it is but I was told that it can grow back :shrug:

I've heard this too, I know it is meant to replenish throughout the first & second trimester as it tends to come away as discharge then.


----------



## Emmy1987

Lois said:


> Hello hello hello to babydazed, Emmy1987 and mummy2 b!! How are you all getting on? Steady pregnancies so far? Hope you are all well anyway. Is it just me or is June really frickin' close all of a sudden?!
> 
> Lx

I'm doing ok, keep getting aches in my bump and madam really does hurt when she stretches out now!

Got a growth/placenta placement scan on Monday, she's big apparently :wacko:

And June can't come quick enough for me! I'm done with being a grumpy whale! :haha:


----------



## Maid Marian

Emmy1987 said:


> Got a growth/placenta placement scan on Monday, she's big apparently :wacko:

:hugs:Don't worry too much, the fundal height measurement can be affected by how baby's lying, so chances are your little girl is still little! My fundal height is measuring 5 weeks ahead, but we've just had a 4D scan and our lad is measuring dead on, so ..! :haha:


----------



## Emmy1987

Rose_W said:


> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> Got a growth/placenta placement scan on Monday, she's big apparently :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:Don't worry too much, the fundal height measurement can be affected by how baby's lying, so chances are your little girl is still little! My fundal height is measuring 5 weeks ahead, but we've just had a 4D scan and our lad is measuring dead on, so ..! :haha:Click to expand...

She feels big though lol! Find out tomorrow I suppose! I'm excited to see her again :happydance: we were gonna have a private scan at 30 ish weeks but as we have this one we decided to save our money :)


----------



## Annamumof2

mommyof2peas said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> just like Lois did can people help me out?
> 
> fill in the blank
> 
> Flynn __________ Duncan......
> 
> i still havent found the right middle name and i feel that he will be left out, i have tried James and Michael but Andy doesnt like it.
> 
> Flynn Anthony ? :)Click to expand...

i would but thats my ex name....


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Flynn Michael sounds good...


----------



## Annamumof2

Sweet_Mama said:


> Flynn Michael sounds good...

yeah i like that too but i have a picky hubby and family lol which is a pain and i thought i was the bad picky one


----------



## LadyofRohan

Had our 3D scan last night. Sadly she wasn't very cooperative during it :haha:. She started out with her arm in front of her face, then put her hand in front of her face, then grabbed the umbilical cord and pulled it up in front of her face, until finally she smooshed her face against the placenta so the technician couldn't get a good picture. No amount of rolling over, or getting up to go the bathroom, or walking around on my part could get her to move. I have a feeling she's going to be a handful when she arrives :cloud9:.

There were a few pictures that turned out ok...I think she's pretty cute! :kiss:


----------



## JNA

Great scan pics!


----------



## Sooz

Lovely pictures LOR. It seems girls are very good at not co-operating during scans. :haha:

Just back from MW and Leechling is 1/5 engaged. :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

ahh great pictures :hugs: I love her little lips. Yes, my LO was the same way, hiding herself with her hands and legs in front of her face and umblilical cord, it was kind of sad I think she was scared. I dont think I would get it done again.
I forgot to post my 4d pics, so here are mine too (at about 28 weeks I think)
she has her legs around her head, its not actually pear shaped :)

hugs,
 



Attached Files:







baby pouty lips 2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









baby girl resting 2.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









babygirl with arms around 3.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









babygirl with hands under chin 7.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3









hands under chin 4, cute.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Love it LOR :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Aw, you ladies make me want a 3d scan, but I just can't justify the extra cost at the moment. Besides, at the u/s last week she was very uncooperative being head down, facing back and wouldn't even give us a good profile pic 2d, so that's life, right. My kiddos are stubborn, lol.

I was going to pick up my crib and changing table today from a friend (drive is almost 2 hours, but it's FREE) but have been delayed until tomorrow. Oh well.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Sweet_Mama said:


> Aw, you ladies make me want a 3d scan, but I just can't justify the extra cost at the moment. Besides, at the u/s last week she was very uncooperative being head down, facing back and wouldn't even give us a good profile pic 2d, so that's life, right. My kiddos are stubborn, lol.
> 
> I was going to pick up my crib and changing table today from a friend (drive is almost 2 hours, but it's FREE) but have been delayed until tomorrow. Oh well.


Yeah, that was the only downside to the 3D scan. It's expensive (we shelled out $150 for it) and she didn't cooperate very much so we only got a few pictures out of it. But it was nice to see her face even if it was for just a few short frames :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: I saw LO gnawing on the back of his hand today at the scan. It was so so so so so cute!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

My bags are packed! Baby's bags are packed (hospital/diaper bag, one spare bag for each car).


----------



## KerryGold

Scan today to check on LOs growth and placenta...

xXx


----------



## Sweet_Mama

My appmt is tomorrow (which is likely already today for most of you across the pond, hehe). I don't expect anything exciting, just blood pressure, pee in a cup, baby's heart rate, and my tummy measurements. 

Then it's off to the mall with my big girls (6 and 9).


----------



## JNA

Good luck with your scans Kerry and Sweet :flower:


Ozzie sounds great that baby is so active in there keeping himself occupied 


Time seems to be slowing down :wacko: I guess its because im in "limbo" there is nothing to look forward to now but full term/birth 


I guess I need a hobby :dohh:


----------



## Groovychick

I'm mostly packed too, now just waiting! :winkwink:


----------



## span

I'm near enough packed and set too.:thumbup:
Started ML last tuesday and have 2 more NCT classes left next week (wednesday and thursday). Only week and a half till term! :happydance: The eviction process can start then! :haha:

We visited the Birth Centre (MW led) at the 2nd closest hospital to us and LOVED it so hoping baby stays head down and arrives on it's own between 37 and 42 weeks. I've got slightly low platelets and they're happy for me to use the birth centre at the levels they're currently at but need 1-2 repeat samples before to check the levels aren't going back down (they've gone up in the 2 tests since 28 weeks).

Baby's having a good wriggle today but I just can't get myself going after an uncomfortable night. :sleep:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I haven't even thought about packing my hospital bag yet :wacko: :dohh:

I don't even plan on wrapping everything up until after my baby shower on May 21st...I'll be 35 weeks then....is that leaving things too late?


----------



## Mother of 4

LadyofRohan said:


> Sweet_Mama said:
> 
> 
> Aw, you ladies make me want a 3d scan, but I just can't justify the extra cost at the moment. Besides, at the u/s last week she was very uncooperative being head down, facing back and wouldn't even give us a good profile pic 2d, so that's life, right. My kiddos are stubborn, lol.
> 
> I was going to pick up my crib and changing table today from a friend (drive is almost 2 hours, but it's FREE) but have been delayed until tomorrow. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was the only downside to the 3D scan. It's expensive (we shelled out $150 for it) and she didn't cooperate very much so we only got a few pictures out of it. But it was nice to see her face even if it was for just a few short frames :kiss:Click to expand...

That's a rotten deal:wacko: The place I went to it's normally $200 for the 3d/4d scan for 30 min. I booked it at a special rate of $150 and we got 8 printed pictures before we left, a dvd of the whole session and a cd with all the pictures taken throughout the session plus the 4d video clips. If we wouldn't have gotten all of that I don't think it would have been worth $150.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Mother of 4 said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Mama said:
> 
> 
> Aw, you ladies make me want a 3d scan, but I just can't justify the extra cost at the moment. Besides, at the u/s last week she was very uncooperative being head down, facing back and wouldn't even give us a good profile pic 2d, so that's life, right. My kiddos are stubborn, lol.
> 
> I was going to pick up my crib and changing table today from a friend (drive is almost 2 hours, but it's FREE) but have been delayed until tomorrow. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was the only downside to the 3D scan. It's expensive (we shelled out $150 for it) and she didn't cooperate very much so we only got a few pictures out of it. But it was nice to see her face even if it was for just a few short frames :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a rotten deal:wacko: The place I went to it's normally $200 for the 3d/4d scan for 30 min. I booked it at a special rate of $150 and we got 8 printed pictures before we left, a dvd of the whole session and a cd with all the pictures taken throughout the session plus the 4d video clips. If we wouldn't have gotten all of that I don't think it would have been worth $150.Click to expand...

Oh, well technically we did get a TON of photos, it's just that only a few of them were really decent ones of her face. For the $150 package we were supposed to get 15-20 minutes with 8 B&W photos, a CD of all photos and then a DVD of the entire ultrasound. 

We ended up with 30+ minutes because the baby wasn't cooperating, at least 20 B&W photos and the CD and DVD. The technician did try her hardest to get the baby to move she just wasn't cooperating :haha: We did have to sign paperwork at the beginning saying that we understood that the quality of photos wouldn't be that great depending on the position of the baby so they covered their butts there.


----------



## Maid Marian

Emmy1987 said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy1987 said:
> 
> 
> Got a growth/placenta placement scan on Monday, she's big apparently :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:Don't worry too much, the fundal height measurement can be affected by how baby's lying, so chances are your little girl is still little! My fundal height is measuring 5 weeks ahead, but we've just had a 4D scan and our lad is measuring dead on, so ..! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> She feels big though lol! Find out tomorrow I suppose! I'm excited to see her again :happydance: we were gonna have a private scan at 30 ish weeks but as we have this one we decided to save our money :)Click to expand...

How did the scan go - is baby big?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LOR: I don't think 35 weeks is too late. I've been packing bit by bit because I'm so worried he'll take a turn for the worst so it's my paranoia :haha:


----------



## claire-lou

I haven't even thought about a hospital bag yet


----------



## JNA

claire-lou said:


> I haven't even thought about a hospital bag yet

Me either. I know I need to get it together just not motivated to do it yet lol.


----------



## Lois

Crikey, hospital bag?! I haven't even got a house to move into yet! We should have been moving in next weekend but renovations have been delayed AGAIN so won't be til mid-May now. Argh!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Great pics girls!!!

Ive 'thought' about hospital bag but not actually actioned anything lol - going away to mums in 4 weeks so will have to take one with me when I go - just in case hehe!!

Happy Easter!!!

https://thefastertimes.com/nonsensereviews/files/2010/04/have-a-happy-easter7.gif


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey girls. New bump pics in case you missed them in the bump section lol I think Ive dropped some. I KNOW that she is head down now at least. What do you all think?:flower:
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sweet_Mama

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey girls. New bump pics in case you missed them in the bump section lol I think Ive dropped some. I KNOW that she is head down now at least. What do you all think?:flower:

I'm not sure if your belly is lower or not, but it looks like the shape changed. That could be baby getting in the proper position for sure.

God help me if I DROP or get any lower than I already am. Half the time I feel like she's going to fall right out. It makes walking awkward, that's for sure, lol.

Oh, and I put some wall decorations up... almost looks painted on, but they are stickers for the wall really. It looks lovely. I only have the one space with the bassinet for now since we didn't know we'd be adding to our family when we moved in here. I'll try to get some pictures this week.


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

Isn't it really funny that we have everything else sorted other than our hospital bags haha. I have not even thought about it as yet.

Don't know about anyone else but since Friday at 31 weeks everything has hit me at once ie tiredness, aching and restless legs!!! omg I am gonna chop em off.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Sooz

I found week 32 to be the worst so far in terms of irritating symptoms and inability to sleep, it got better again after that....or maybe I got better at dealing with it, I'm not sure.

I'm now officially on ML! Feels really, really surreal.


----------



## yomo

Hope I do! You lucky so and so for the leave, I have 4 weeks left ( can't wait. What have you got planned for the next couple of weeks? X


----------



## Sooz

I really couldn't have managed much longer, when I got in last night my back and legs were on fire!

Today I have to get the house tidy as we have our home assessment tomorrow (it seems we have one of the few PCT's that do these, basically MW comes round to check your not living in squalor) and will also be doing my birthing plan with her. Wednesday the plan is to get my hospital bag packed up. Thursday DH wants to go to the cinema. Sat, Sun & Mon two of my best friends are coming to stay!

Next week we start our breastfeeding sessions and I also have my 36 week midwife appointment. In between all this I am supposed to go see a friend in Leeds and will be waiting the OK to go to Lincoln to see my friends little boy arriving by section tomorrow. :D

So, quite a lot planned really!

Just out of interest- is anyone else acting as a case study for a student midwife? I am and she will be overseeing my birth, I have to text her as soon as I go in to labour and she'll be with me start to finish, however long that may be.


----------



## Gwizz

I havent been asked Sooz, but I wouldnt mind if they did :D - might help, or at least give someone to chat too to take mind off it lol!!! ... I want to be asked now lol!

Lovely bump Amanda!!!!

Cant wait for my mat leave - its getting really tiring now :(

x


----------



## squeal

I've thought about putting together a hospital bag, but again, thinking is as far as I've managed to get!

Has anyone bought any nursing bras yet? I need to buy some but how do you know what size to get because am I right in thinking that once I have a proper milk supply they're probably going to be a bit bigger than they are right now?

Sooz, that sounds like a pretty good position to be in having a midwife with you there throughout, I wouldn't mind that, that's if she knows what she's doing!

Hope everyone else is well and has enjoyed the weekend and sunshine.


----------



## yomo

You have a busy few weeks then! I guess the best thing to do is to keep busy. I would love to be a case study, you ought to ask her for a copy of her notes as well to keep. I have my 32 wk appointment on Wed, does the midwife see you every 2 weeks as from 32? I have only seen my midwife 4 times throughout my pregnancy. To say it's my first child you would think that visits would be more frequent.

I am sat out in the sunshine watching my DH paint the garden gates, I have managed to cut the lawn and clean the garden furniture and now I am tired so thought I deserved a sit down and a cuppa. Hope everyone else is enjoying the bank hol x


----------



## Maid Marian

Just reading up about Raspberry Leaf tea and Evening Primrose Oil, and wondered what you ladies are doing - has anyone started them yet, and are you planning to?
Big sticky about it here - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## LadyofRohan

Sooz, I'm jealous that you are on ML already :blush: I still have five more weeks until I leave work! Blah. It doesn't help that DH has had the past couple days off for Easter and I've been going to work. It makes it seem worse somehow. 

I've been looking into nursing bras and tops too. I think I will just get a couple of cheap nursing bras about my size now and a couple of camis to start. I think once those first few weeks of nursing are over I'm going to actually crack down and get properly fitted nursing bras and tops. My midwife said the first three to four weeks the baby is going to be basically attached to your breast the whole time so I'm not too worried about going out and looking presentable for a while. 

I'm getting to the point where getting some sleep is becoming harder. Between the baby kicking at all hours, having to get up and pee about three times a night, and the horribly itchy ezcema on the soles of my feet I'm only averaging about 3 solid hours a night :wacko: I don't know if it's just supposed to get worse or if I'm going to get some relief in a few weeks.


----------



## yomo

I was thinking of starting on week 32, someone said to me yesterday though wait until week 36 (but she could be here by then)


----------



## Maid Marian

LadyofRohan said:


> I'm getting to the point where getting some sleep is becoming harder. Between the baby kicking at all hours, having to get up and pee about three times a night, and the horribly itchy ezcema on the soles of my feet I'm only averaging about 3 solid hours a night :wacko: I don't know if it's just supposed to get worse or if I'm going to get some relief in a few weeks.

I feel your pain, I get up to go to the loo so much, and then I take hours to fall back to sleep, and I wake up feeling like I haven't slept for 3 days. I'm a wreck! And this is when we need our sleep :dohh:


----------



## span

I agree with Sooz about the sleep - I'm finding it easier now that a few weeks ago. :thumbup: Getting harder to prop my expanding bump up though - it's grown loads. :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=196907&d=1303729351


----------



## claire-lou

Wow look at your bump span :cloud9:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Lovely bump! :thumbup:

I really need to get back on the ball of taking photos of my bump, I think the last one was at 28 weeks :wacko:


----------



## span

I've been taking them weekly from about 20 weeks in the hope of seeing something happening and it's taken until now to see something dramatic. :dohh: Everyone kept saying 'you'll pop soon but never really happened.


----------



## LadyofRohan

I just think it's funny because I was really dilligent at the beginning of my pregnancy....took one every week starting at week six when of course nothing was happening.

Now that I actually have a bump I keep forgetting to take pictures :haha:


----------



## squeal

We've had Raspberry Leaf Tea mentioned at our ante-natal classes. They recommend you start taking it from 32 weeks I think. I'm going to wait until I have my scan in two weeks time and see if baby has caught up with his/her growth, if all is okay then I might start taking it then because if not I don't want to start taking something that could kick start labour any earlier than it may already be with baby being small.

As for EPO if all is okay I think I will start with that from 36 weeks too, I wasn't aware of it being inserted vaginally until I was reading about it on here yesterday.

Are you going to do both Rose?

There's also some oil you can buy (Clary Sage Oil) which is meant to help labour too, might be worth looking into if you're interested.

Is anyone planning on hiring a TENS machine? That's something else I need to look into.

I also have five weeks left till maternity leave, I can't wait. I really don't want to go back to work tomorrow :(


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Great bumps :thumbup:
I'm feeling massive and am probably one of the least pregnant on this thread :haha: :blush:
Am also soooooo fed up with all of my clothes :wacko: 

On the nursing bra front - I've got quite a few Bravado ones, which are good and they do nice vest tops with built in nursing bra - kinda of expensive but I really loved them last time.


----------



## span

I started RLT at a cup a day from 33 weeks and have been increasing weekly. From today I'm aiming for 2 cups and 2 capsules (I got both thinking I might not like the tea but I LOVE it!).
Start EPO a couple of days ago once a day and will up to twice a day in a few days. Think I'll stick to taking it orally though. :blush:

The tens machine I'm hiring should be here this week. :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LOR: I strongly recommend Target for nursing bras. It doesn't seem like the ideal place, but I got two from there when I was over and they are the best! I'm already wearing them as they are so much more comfortable than underwire ones.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> LOR: I strongly recommend Target for nursing bras. It doesn't seem like the ideal place, but I got two from there when I was over and they are the best! I'm already wearing them as they are so much more comfortable than underwire ones.


Really? I'll have to check Target out. Do they come in bigger sizes though? 

I'm currently a 34G and I find the S/M/L sizes to be a bit ambiguous. The Large sizes will fit the boobs but will be too big around my ribcage and anything smaller is just too small for my boobs. I got a 34E nursing bra from Motherhood for $10 and it's still too small for the boobs :dohh:


----------



## squeal

Sounds like you have everything under control Span! I don't drink tea or coffee so I will definitely be opting for the tablets when I get around to buying some.

As for sleeping it's so hot at the moment which doesn't help! I've never been woken up by baby kicking me in the night. He/she tends to be fairly quiet as far as I'm aware, I get the odd kick and wiggle when I come back to bed each time I've been to the toilet in the night, which is 2/3 times atm, but other than that I probably feel more in the day and evening then the middle of the night.

Does anyone feel like they have a big baby inside them? I feel like mine is small but then that may be partly because I find it impossible to imagine a real looking baby inside there and also because I don't feel like I'm carrying much weight to my bump ... that may soon change though!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LadyofRohan said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> LOR: I strongly recommend Target for nursing bras. It doesn't seem like the ideal place, but I got two from there when I was over and they are the best! I'm already wearing them as they are so much more comfortable than underwire ones.
> 
> 
> Really? I'll have to check Target out. Do they come in bigger sizes though?
> 
> I'm currently a 34G and I find the S/M/L sizes to be a bit ambiguous. The Large sizes will fit the boobs but will be too big around my ribcage and anything smaller is just too small for my boobs. I got a 34E nursing bra from Motherhood for $10 and it's still too small for the boobs :dohh:Click to expand...

Hmmm, not sure. I know Target does usually carry bigger sizes. I got mine (38DD) there.


----------



## Maid Marian

squeal said:


> We've had Raspberry Leaf Tea mentioned at our ante-natal classes. They recommend you start taking it from 32 weeks I think. I'm going to wait until I have my scan in two weeks time and see if baby has caught up with his/her growth, if all is okay then I might start taking it then because if not I don't want to start taking something that could kick start labour any earlier than it may already be with baby being small.
> 
> As for EPO if all is okay I think I will start with that from 36 weeks too, I wasn't aware of it being inserted vaginally until I was reading about it on here yesterday.
> 
> Are you going to do both Rose?

Yep, I'm gonna start the RLT at 32 weeks, and the EPO at 34 weeks orally. Quite looking forward to it, as it feels like I'm *doing* something if you see what I mean.




squeal said:


> Does anyone feel like they have a big baby inside them? I feel like mine is small but then that may be partly because I find it impossible to imagine a real looking baby inside there and also because I don't feel like I'm carrying much weight to my bump ... that may soon change though!

I kinda feel like I have a big baby - sometimes I feel him on both sides of my tummy, like he's stretched right across, and it just gives the feel that he's huge!


----------



## Sooz

squeal said:


> Sooz, that sounds like a pretty good position to be in having a midwife with you there throughout, I wouldn't mind that, that's if she knows what she's doing!

She'll be supervised but it is nice to know I won't be left on my own between examinations etc. She's done my past two appointments and is doing my home assessment and birth plan with me tomorrow.



yomo said:


> You have a busy few weeks then! I guess the best thing to do is to keep busy. I would love to be a case study, you ought to ask her for a copy of her notes as well to keep. I have my 32 wk appointment on Wed, does the midwife see you every 2 weeks as from 32? I have only seen my midwife 4 times throughout my pregnancy. To say it's my first child you would think that visits would be more frequent.
> x

I was seen at 31 weeks, then 34 weeks and then it goes to every 2 weeks until 40 weeks when they start to monitor you more closely. I think I am getting the usual check-ups tomorrow as well though, as I was given an extra pee pot at my last appointment.



Rose_W said:


> Just reading up about Raspberry Leaf tea and Evening Primrose Oil, and wondered what you ladies are doing - has anyone started them yet, and are you planning to?
> Big sticky about it here - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html

I'm planning on starting it at 36 weeks, so this weekend coming. I'll be taking the tablets though, I hate herbal tea.



span said:


> I agree with Sooz about the sleep - I'm finding it easier now that a few weeks ago. :thumbup: Getting harder to prop my expanding bump up though - it's grown loads. :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=196907&d=1303729351

Whoa Span, what happened? You are suddenly very obviously preggers! :thumbup::haha:
I got told I look like a piece of string with a knot in the middle yesterday. I think it was a clumsy bloke compliment!


----------



## Gwizz

Ive had a couple of cups of RLT already but will start taking daily from now I think - gotta have a spoonful of sugar in tho :s! lol

After I had DS #1 my boobs exploded in size so im expecting them to do the same now ... atm im wearing maximum support and sports bras (fitted myself :blush) that are non-wired but will get measured for nursing bra when time comes ...

Great pic hun!

x


----------



## JNA

Gwizz said:


> Ive had a couple of cups of RLT already but will start taking daily from now I think - gotta have a spoonful of sugar in tho :s! lol

Its really good with honey too :flower:


----------



## Jess812

Thought id let all you June mummies to be ive made a *group on facebook* for us all :)

Is you search: *Bnb June mummies-to-be *

An il accept everyone who also adds, 
Its great for us all (who also goes on FB alot) to keep updated how everyone is getting on, An you dont need to be 'friends' on facebook to keep updated.... (as i dont come on here as much, addicted to facebook lol)

everyone can see the group but only members can see our posts


----------



## Gwizz

JNA said:


> Gwizz said:
> 
> 
> Ive had a couple of cups of RLT already but will start taking daily from now I think - gotta have a spoonful of sugar in tho :s! lol
> 
> Its really good with honey too :flower:Click to expand...

will try it!!!!!!!!! ty :D



Jess812 said:


> Thought id let all you June mummies to be ive made a *group on facebook* for us all :)
> 
> Is you search: *Bnb June mummies-to-be *
> 
> An il accept everyone who also adds,
> Its great for us all (who also goes on FB alot) to keep updated how everyone is getting on, An you dont need to be 'friends' on facebook to keep updated.... (as i dont come on here as much, addicted to facebook lol)
> 
> everyone can see the group but only members can see our posts

:thumbup: Fab Idea!!!! Ive requested

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KerryGold

I'm planning to get a couple of nursing bras fitted at 36 weeks.

I hadn't really planned on EPO ir RLT. Will see how desperate I get I guess!

Am I the only one resisting getting up to pee still? My LO wakes me early with wriggling but not usually in the middle of the night.

xXx


----------



## LadyofRohan

KerryGold said:


> I'm planning to get a couple of nursing bras fitted at 36 weeks.
> 
> I hadn't really planned on EPO ir RLT. Will see how desperate I get I guess!
> 
> *Am I the only one resisting getting up to pee still?* My LO wakes me early with wriggling but not usually in the middle of the night.
> 
> xXx

At this point if I refused to get up I'd pee the bed :haha: LO wakes me up every morning too, she tends to get active around 5:30ish.

Hurray for FB group! I sent in my request too! :happydance:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Here's my 31 week bump pic! :flower:


----------



## JNA

Im ready for baby now 41 day is like eternity now. I literally have to run to the bathroom some nights. Now I feel bad because everyones bump is so neat and round and my bump is gianormos :( I cant imagine it geting any bigger and fitting into any of my clothes or walking lol. I started RLT at 31 weeks just 1 cup a day now im upping it to 2. I actually like the taste.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00253-20110425-2106.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> Im ready for baby now 41 day is like eternity now. I literally have to run to the bathroom some nights. Now I feel bad because everyones bump is so neat and round and my bump is gianormos :( I cant imagine it geting any bigger and fitting into any of my clothes or walking lol. I started RLT at 31 weeks just 1 cup a day now im upping it to 2. I actually like the taste.

My belly looks much more like yours! Honestly though, baby is SO LOW that if she were any lower she may as well be born. Sure hope I don't "drop" because that would mean her dropping right out, lmao.


----------



## MissMuffet08

Hi All, 

well I am no longer a Junebud "officially". In the period of 1 week I developed severe pre-eclampsia and had to have an emergency c-section. Baby girl was born at 29 weeks 5 days at the beginning of April. We are both doing ok. She will be in the NICU for about another 5-6 weeks. I will continue to check in periodically to see how you all are doing. I hope everyone's pregnancy stay uneventful! 

Blessings!


----------



## Annamumof2

ive done my hospital bag and i have repacked it too lol i can never remember what goes in it or what i need then when i do i have to double check i have it all

the facebook group i have asked to join


----------



## span

Wow MissMuffet bit of a drama for you! Glad you're both doing ok - do keep us posted. :hugs:
Congratulations on your little girl. :baby:

I've not sorted nursing bras yet. Might pp over to my local M&S in the next week or so for a fitting. I guess it's really hard to judge what's gonna happen to my boobs when my milk comes in. Will they become massive or just grow a bit? :shrug:


----------



## claire-lou

Oh wow missmuffet congrats on your baby girl. So glad she is doing well :hugs: keep us updated


----------



## span

Oh and LOR - lovely bump! :thumbup:


----------



## Annamumof2

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> well I am no longer a Junebud "officially". In the period of 1 week I developed severe pre-eclampsia and had to have an emergency c-section. Baby girl was born at 29 weeks 5 days at the beginning of April. We are both doing ok. She will be in the NICU for about another 5-6 weeks. I will continue to check in periodically to see how you all are doing. I hope everyone's pregnancy stay uneventful!
> 
> Blessings!

shame it had to happen now but i hope you and her are doing well and keep us all posted


----------



## yomo

Congrats Missmuffet, keep us posted xx


----------



## Annamumof2

i thought this was good for some of us

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...free-breast-pump-offer-details-uk-only-3.html


----------



## Lois

Congratulations MissMuffet! Very glad to hear that you are both alright. Let us know how you get on.

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooooooooooo, freebie :) Congrats MissMuffet! :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

Congratulations MissMuffet08!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:pink:

:wohoo:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Ooooh congratulations Miss Muffet, glad to hear your little girl is making good progress, despite her early appearance!
:D


----------



## squeal

Congratulations MissMuffet! Glad to hear both you and your little girl are doing well.

I had a call from the doctors today. They want me to send in a urine sample this week and have made me make an appointment to have blood taken in two weeks time.

I'm not sure why. I asked if something was wrong with the blood I had taken last week and the secretary said that some of the levels were a little low (not sure what levels she was talking about) and so it's just to double check them.

My urine sample was fine last week though, but I've had a headache all day, and my hands have been a tiny bit swollen but I put that down to the heat and general swelling, but now I'm worried about pre-eclampsia or something.

I suppose if that is the case then they will detect it in my urine sample right? If you have it will there always be protein in your urine?

I've send my request for the FB group too :)


----------



## Annamumof2

squeal said:


> Congratulations MissMuffet! Glad to hear both you and your little girl are doing well.
> 
> I had a call from the doctors today. They want me to send in a urine sample this week and have made me make an appointment to have blood taken in two weeks time.
> 
> I'm not sure why. I asked if something was wrong with the blood I had taken last week and the secretary said that some of the levels were a little low (not sure what levels she was talking about) and so it's just to double check them.
> 
> My urine sample was fine last week though, but I've had a headache all day, and my hands have been a tiny bit swollen but I put that down to the heat and general swelling, but now I'm worried about pre-eclampsia or something.
> 
> I suppose if that is the case then they will detect it in my urine sample right? If you have it will there always be protein in your urine?
> 
> I've send my request for the FB group too :)

not always they can detect it by bloods and not in your wee... thats why they check both my wee and bloods...


----------



## squeal

Annamumof2 said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations MissMuffet! Glad to hear both you and your little girl are doing well.
> 
> I had a call from the doctors today. They want me to send in a urine sample this week and have made me make an appointment to have blood taken in two weeks time.
> 
> I'm not sure why. I asked if something was wrong with the blood I had taken last week and the secretary said that some of the levels were a little low (not sure what levels she was talking about) and so it's just to double check them.
> 
> My urine sample was fine last week though, but I've had a headache all day, and my hands have been a tiny bit swollen but I put that down to the heat and general swelling, but now I'm worried about pre-eclampsia or something.
> 
> I suppose if that is the case then they will detect it in my urine sample right? If you have it will there always be protein in your urine?
> 
> I've send my request for the FB group too :)
> 
> not always they can detect it by bloods and not in your wee... thats why they check both my wee and bloods...Click to expand...

Maybe they detected something in my blood then. I suppose I will find out when I have the appointment with him, if it was anything serious they'd want to see me straight away so it can't be that bad.

At least if my urine comes back okay then that's a little bit of reassurance until the appointment and I have a scan a couple of days before.

If I still have a headache and feel sick every now and then tomorrow then I might ring the hospital, but I hate making a fuss.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Congrats missmuffet! Keep us posted on how you and the baby are doing!


----------



## Britt11

Oh my goodness congratulations MissMuffet and thanks for updating us. Looking forward to hearing updates on your little girl and hope she gets to come home with you soon :hugs:



span said:


> Wow MissMuffet bit of a drama for you! Glad you're both doing ok - do keep us posted. :hugs:
> Congratulations on your little girl. :baby:
> 
> I've not sorted nursing bras yet. Might pp over to my local M&S in the next week or so for a fitting. I guess it's really hard to judge what's gonna happen to my boobs when my milk comes in. Will they become massive or just grow a bit? :shrug:

Actually I went out for nursing bra shopping and from what I hear my boobs are going to get WAY biggger....omg :wacko: They said to basically wait as long as you can maybe a couple weeks before your due date but I see you are pretty far along so you might be okay. Definitely air on the side of bigger though.


cheers,


----------



## KerryGold

I'm gonna get a couple of bras at 36 weeks as recommended. But I have heard that you may go up 2 sizes when the milk comes in. I'm already up 4 sizes!!!! :wacko:

xXx


----------



## Sooz

Congrats on your little girl MissMuffet, hope your both doing well.

I'm off to do my hospital bag today, MW was not so subtly suggesting I get a move on yesterday so I think I've put it off long enough. I'm also going to pick up the RLT tablets from H&B ready for the weekend. 

I'm hoping this horrid pressure in my pelvis/bum eases off a bit or walking could get very difficult. :wacko:


----------



## Babydazed

MissMuffet08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> well I am no longer a Junebud "officially". In the period of 1 week I developed severe pre-eclampsia and had to have an emergency c-section. Baby girl was born at 29 weeks 5 days at the beginning of April. We are both doing ok. She will be in the NICU for about another 5-6 weeks. I will continue to check in periodically to see how you all are doing. I hope everyone's pregnancy stay uneventful!
> 
> Blessings!

Congratulations! I'm glad you're both doing ok now :thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

Congratulations MissMuffet!


----------



## JNA

Sweet_Mama said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Im ready for baby now 41 day is like eternity now. I literally have to run to the bathroom some nights. Now I feel bad because everyones bump is so neat and round and my bump is gianormos :( I cant imagine it geting any bigger and fitting into any of my clothes or walking lol. I started RLT at 31 weeks just 1 cup a day now im upping it to 2. I actually like the taste.
> 
> My belly looks much more like yours! Honestly though, baby is SO LOW that if she were any lower she may as well be born. Sure hope I don't "drop" because that would mean her dropping right out, lmao.Click to expand...

Haha glad to know im not the only one lol


Congratulations MissMuffet :flower:


----------



## flumpsmummy

<-<-<- thats my 31wk bump, im huge, measuring at 35wks, had growth scan today and baby measuring at 35wks too and excess fluid and she 5lb already,

congrats missmuffet, glad your both doing well.xx


----------



## MissMuffet08

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Katelyn is doing ok and is gaining weight which is a good thing. The only bad thing is the waiting game. I won't be able to take her home until closer to her due date. 

I will keep you posted on her progress!


----------



## KerryGold

Thinking of you both!

xXx


----------



## Annamumof2

woot 31 weeks today..... = 7 weeks left for me


----------



## Sooz

I'm due a month today :wacko:

Drs told me I had an infection yesterday, from what they've prescribed I think it's BV but will speak to my MW next week to clarify things. I'm on 1200 mgs Metronidazole a day for 7 days and it's starting to make me feel crappy already. :(


----------



## yomo

Sooz said:


> I'm due a month today :wacko:
> 
> Drs told me I had an infection yesterday, from what they've prescribed I think it's BV but will speak to my MW next week to clarify things. I'm on 1200 mgs Metronidazole a day for 7 days and it's starting to make me feel crappy already. :(

Hope you are feeling better soon :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Had another scan yesterday and little man is approx 4.75lbs (DH clarified last night cause she said it in metric) :wacko: This baby is gonna be HUGE! :haha: His heart is fine though :happydance: Let's see.....7-8 more weeks! :wacko:


----------



## flumpsmummy

Ozzieshunni said:


> Had another scan yesterday and little man is approx 4.75lbs (DH clarified last night cause she said it in metric) :wacko: This baby is gonna be HUGE! :haha: His heart is fine though :happydance: Let's see.....7-8 more weeks! :wacko:

lol, you and i are having elephant babies, i had scan yesturday and mine was 5lb, think theres a few days between us.xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lol, yeah, the doctor did say that it's not fully accurate. I have heard of women being told they are going to have 9lb babies and ending up with 7lb babies so who really knows? I'm just happy he's growing AND his heart rate is stable :)


----------



## flumpsmummy

Ozzieshunni said:


> Lol, yeah, the doctor did say that it's not fully accurate. I have heard of women being told they are going to have 9lb babies and ending up with 7lb babies so who really knows? I'm just happy he's growing AND his heart rate is stable :)

yeah they say give or take 8oz, im hoping she slows down a bit, i dont fancy pushing out a 10lber lol,


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, after seeing his head measurement yesterday I'm glad we have to get a c-section, lmao.


----------



## Maid Marian

I had my growth scan on Tuesday - he's measuring fine, slightly above average, and has sooo much hair! :cloud9:


----------



## flumpsmummy

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yeah, after seeing his head measurement yesterday I'm glad we have to get a c-section, lmao.

they havnt give me the option of a section so im going to have to push and the head is the worse part,lol, are you having a section cos hes big?xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

No, I wanted a water birth, but because my baby has heart block (basically, this is where the top half of his heart is out of sync with the bottom and his heart rate is much lower than a normal baby) there is no way to monitor his heart accurately during natural labor. The c-section is just the safest way to deliver him without the added strain to his heart :flower:


----------



## Annamumof2

i just realized that i will be in hospital over fathers day :-(

means i will have to go to the shops a week before so then i can get my dad something, Andys dad something and Andy something from not just jay and skye but Flynn as well :-(


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anna, I'll probably be in the same situation. Thankfully, I just have the one to worry about getting a gift from. I'll probably send my dad a card the week before or something.


----------



## Annamumof2

Ozzieshunni said:


> Anna, I'll probably be in the same situation. Thankfully, I just have the one to worry about getting a gift from. I'll probably send my dad a card the week before or something.

we normaly see both fathers on the day... or we send andys dad a card and go see my dad but to spend it in hospital and your own partner/husband a father it sucks... i wish i can work a way of coming out before then to be with him


----------



## Mother of 4

K ladies I've had quite the spurt in the last week...wouldn't you say?
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P4210053-1.jpg

1 week ago my exam at the hospital showed that I'm effaced 50% and dialeted externally to 1 cm but internally closed. -2 station of baby. I've been having loads of very painful contractions for hrs on end everyday so I'm sure I've progressed more by now. Has anyone else started any progress??


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I think mine is having a mini growth spurt and his bum is in my ribs. Little stinker! :haha:


----------



## Sooz

Mother of 4 said:


> . Has anyone else started any progress??

MW found her 1/5 engaged at 34 weeks and she was still 1/5 this week. I'm getting so much pressure down there though, it's really weird.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Ozzieshunni said:


> No, I wanted a water birth, but because my baby has heart block (basically, this is where the top half of his heart is out of sync with the bottom and his heart rate is much lower than a normal baby) there is no way to monitor his heart accurately during natural labor. The c-section is just the safest way to deliver him without the added strain to his heart :flower:

Oh, wow, will they need to do anything for him once he's born? 


Mother of 4 said:


> 1 week ago my exam at the hospital showed that I'm effaced 50% and dialeted externally to 1 cm but internally closed. -2 station of baby. I've been having loads of very painful contractions for hrs on end everyday so I'm sure I've progressed more by now. Has anyone else started any progress??

I think that's early to be effaced at all. I don't usually get anything until the week before. I just had my cervix measured at 33 weeks and it was still 4+ and closed. That's just me though and I know girls who walk around dilated to 3 for a couple weeks. Did they say anything to you about resting up and staying off your feet since you are showing signs of pre term labor?


----------



## squeal

Here's my 32 week bump picture. I still feel so small, but I have grown a little as one of my tops I am having to pull down over the bottom of my bump which I wasn't having to do before!
 



Attached Files:







306.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sweet_Mama said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> No, I wanted a water birth, but because my baby has heart block (basically, this is where the top half of his heart is out of sync with the bottom and his heart rate is much lower than a normal baby) there is no way to monitor his heart accurately during natural labor. The c-section is just the safest way to deliver him without the added strain to his heart :flower:
> Oh, wow, will they need to do anything for him once he's born?
> 
> That's the hardest thing because we have no idea what will happen when he's born. His heart could be stable or it could go up or down. We just don't know.Click to expand...


----------



## LadyofRohan

I love the bump pictures! Everyone looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## soontobemom

hi everyone
i haven't been in here much, just wanted to say Congrats to MissMuffeton the arrivalof your DD, hope ye are both doing well and your DD will be home with you soon. 

bump pics look lovely, everyone

gettting very close now, especially talking about being dialated and effaced.

had appt with consultant during the week, my blood pressure was up, very bad odema in calves, feet and fingers. he wanted me to stay in to be monitored. sent me for a LFT as i had pre-e with DD, they are talking about inducing me at 37 weeks should i continue to deteriorate.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wave: all!

Hmmmmmmmm, I'm beginning to think my dates are right! They did say that LO is closer to 5lbs than 4lbs which makes sense if he's actually 33 weeks as opposed to 32 weeks.....*grumble* Silly doctors.


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r172/lokamamita222/1303995208-picsay.jpg


----------



## MUMMY1980

gorgeous tattoo hun


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Cupcake~ Beautiful Belly! Love the tattoo.. very cute. I had a friend that had a pretty design all around her belly button and when she was PG it looked very pretty as well.


----------



## Gwizz

Everyones bumps are fab!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Groovychick

Love the bumps ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## JNA

How are you ladies feeling?

I have been feeling tons of pressure when I stand hopefully that means baby is dropping and getting ready for labour!

My emotions are back out of wack. Had to spend the night at l&d because of blood pressure and swelling at the site I had blood drawn. Everything is ok but I cried and cried because I missed my dog. I may be losing it lol


----------



## Lois

I'm feeling insane pressure down below too JNA. I thought he was going to pop his head out and say hello this morning!!

Sorry to hear you had a hospital trip, never much fun. But with with regards to "losing it", if you can't do that in the third tri when can you?!

Lx


----------



## Sweet_Mama

You know what... before today I thought this baby couldn't get any lower without being born... but she seems to have managed getting even lower, ha! It makes it very difficult to stand or walk anywhere. Something tells me I won't make the whole 4 weeks until my due date, lol.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA, this may be repetitive for you, lol.

My baby things are all ready. Here it is. Please excuse the picture quality. They are taken with a cell phone.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0190.jpghttps://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0191.jpg
Everything is set up in my room. I love this wall decoration.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0192.jpghttps://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0193.jpg
Pink Squirrel at the bottom of the tree and baby's bed waiting for her.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0187.jpghttps://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Photo0189.jpg
The changing pad has already been put in the big space there. It has a pretty, soft pink cover.


----------



## KerryGold

Cute nursery pics SM!

I just wanted to say OUR LITTLE ONES ARE DUE NEXT MONTH!!! :wohoo:

I feel serious pressure when I stand up too now! :wacko:

xXc


----------



## JNA

Lois I guess this is the time to freak out and get it out of your system before lo arrives

SweetMama I hope baby doesn't fall out lol I love the nursery Great decorations!

Kerry it so surreal, time has flown. I still remember 2ww like it was yesterday


----------



## KerryGold

Eep!!! JNA - 2WW seems a long time ago to me now. And my first tri was so horrid I think I've kind of made myself forget it! :haha:

But good grief, 2011 has just flown in so far!!!

xXx


----------



## Sooz

That's a beautiful nursery Sweet_Mama :cloud9:

When is everyone planning on starting eviction tactics? I think I'm going to wait until 38 weeks as I still believe my EDD is a week ahead of where she actually is, and don't really want her out early!


----------



## span

Sweet Mama that's a lovely nursery! :thumbup:

I've now reached term! :happydance: Gonna start eviction from today but not doing anything major - will increase my RLT and EPO, do plenty of walking and bouncing on the ball and demand a bit more :sex: off hubby (he's not been keen so far :dohh: )
I reckon baby will come when it's good and ready and there's not really a whole lot I can do to move thing along. I hope I only have 1-3 weeks left and not 5. :wacko:

Here's my term bump pic. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







bump 37w.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JNA

Kerry 2011 has flown by. I hope it slows down once lo's get here so we can enjoy them while they are so little and innocent

Sooz I plan to start eviction notice at 37w baby is estimated at 5 to 5.5 pounds and I was told to expect her to gain a pound a week. So by 40w thats a 9 pound or so baby lol defiantly dont want her in there longer than 40w im terrified of c-section.

Span great pic :flower:


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely nursery decorations! :)


----------



## Mother of 4

Sweet_Mama said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> No, I wanted a water birth, but because my baby has heart block (basically, this is where the top half of his heart is out of sync with the bottom and his heart rate is much lower than a normal baby) there is no way to monitor his heart accurately during natural labor. The c-section is just the safest way to deliver him without the added strain to his heart :flower:
> 
> Oh, wow, will they need to do anything for him once he's born?
> 
> 
> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> 1 week ago my exam at the hospital showed that I'm effaced 50% and dialeted externally to 1 cm but internally closed. -2 station of baby. I've been having loads of very painful contractions for hrs on end everyday so I'm sure I've progressed more by now. Has anyone else started any progress??Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's early to be effaced at all. I don't usually get anything until the week before. I just had my cervix measured at 33 weeks and it was still 4+ and closed. That's just me though and I know girls who walk around dilated to 3 for a couple weeks. Did they say anything to you about resting up and staying off your feet since you are showing signs of pre term labor?Click to expand...

Well I've been to the hospital again since that post. They stopped my contractions yet again and put me on procardia every 6hrs 'til week 35. Still no bedrest but I'm off my feet as much as I can be. I've pretty much been a couch potato except when I have to run and pick my kids up from school or take care of the 2 I have at home. If I'm on my feet for even just a little bit of time my contractions start. The procardia seems to be working. I've only had a few painful contractions every day now. The past couple days though I've been feeling quite a bit of pressure in my vagina area (TMI sorry) and it's worse when I use the restroom. Yeah I think it's pretty early to be effaced also. I had no change in anything when I was checked again at the hospital last week. Thinking this is going to be a May baby though. Hope everyone is doing good:flower:


----------



## Babydazed

Sweet_Mama those photos are so pretty! I love the wall decorations and the moses basket :thumbup:


----------



## Mother of 4

Sweetmama-very nice nursery :)


----------



## Annamumof2

omg i feel so hungry atm for some reason.... i never felt hungry like this before...


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: That's so weird! Last week I was so so hungry too!


----------



## Annamumof2

Ozzieshunni said:


> :haha: That's so weird! Last week I was so so hungry too!

is it some kinda growth spurt?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Annamumof2 said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> :haha: That's so weird! Last week I was so so hungry too!
> 
> is it some kinda growth spurt?Click to expand...

No clue! I know my little guy was estimated to be at 4lbs 9oz last Wednesday so who knows? :haha:


----------



## Mother of 4

I'm hungry all the time too ladies and that's what I've put it down to is that baby is growing so much right now :thumbup:


----------



## Maid Marian

I think big hunger bursts are when baby's having a growth spurt :thumbup:


----------



## JNA

Glad im not the not the only one who is eating constantly. 

Lo is constantly kicking me in the ribs now too. Im ready for her to fully drop. I can see a difference in how low my bump is now so hopefully it wont be long


----------



## Maid Marian

Have any of you ladies been using a birthing ball?


----------



## Sooz

I started using mine at 32 weeks Rose and LO started to engage at 34 weeks. She's in the correct position 99% of the time but will occasionally switch sides for a few hours.


----------



## Maid Marian

Just thought I'd post this here, incase any of you ladies haven't seen it. You can get a free breast-pump or steriliser, just have to send off your details. The closing date is in June, so get sending!
It isn't a scam or anything - lots of ladies on here have already got theirs, just have a look over the thread :thumbup:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...y-free-breast-pump-offer-details-uk-only.html


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've already put in for mine. It hasn't arrived yet though, but I did get an email from them saying they would be mailing out loads this week :thumbup:


----------



## LadyofRohan

*sigh* Why don't they give out cool free stuff here in the US? :haha:

When we got the 3D scan the receptionist said we get a bag of goodies afterwards and I was really excited. Got in the car and opened the bag and it was free formula and coupons for more formula...I plan on breastfeeding so I ended up giving the whole bag to my friend who uses the same brand for her son. I was a bit disappointed that they didn't have anything to offer for those planning on breastfeeding :shrug: and they just assumed that I'd want all that free formula.


----------



## Groovychick

That's a shame hun. :(


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Free goodies don't count unless you can use them. It's like when someone gives you a gift you already have 2 of, lol... thanks, but no thanks.

Do any of you ladies have a birth plan at all or a list of birth preferences? I have one my friend did (she's due 2 weeks after me), but haven't done mine yet. I was thinking of doing it tomorrow. I know this is not even close to my first time giving birth, but it will be the last and I want it to go my way, you know, so do you think writing it down will help? I am delivering at a tiny hospital and I think I might find some opposition when I say no constant monitoring, no immediate IV (do a hep lock, that's okay), etc...


----------



## Maid Marian

Sweet_Mama said:


> Free goodies don't count unless you can use them. It's like when someone gives you a gift you already have 2 of, lol... thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have a birth plan at all or a list of birth preferences? I have one my friend did (she's due 2 weeks after me), but haven't done mine yet. I was thinking of doing it tomorrow. I know this is not even close to my first time giving birth, but it will be the last and I want it to go my way, you know, so do you think writing it down will help? I am delivering at a tiny hospital and I think I might find some opposition when I say no constant monitoring, no immediate IV (do a hep lock, that's okay), etc...

I've got a list of things I'd like/not like, and I think writing some stuff down will definitely help you. Just bear in mind that nothing might go to plan, so don't set your heart on anything, but it's a good idea to have something so you can give it to the staff when you get to hospital, and then you're more likely to have the experience you'd like. You can mention things about pain relief/privacy in your room/the 3rd stage of labour/use of ventouse and forceps/what you want to happen to your baby straight after birth/etc. If you have a wee look on the internet there are lots of sites that can help you with it. The NHS site is really helpful too.
If you're worried about opposition to your choices, then I'd especially say get your wants down on paper, so that people know exactly how you feel about things. Make sure you have a copy, your birth partner has a copy, and take several in your labour-bag for any staff who treat you.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

This is me in all my exhausted glory carrying by baby OH SO LOW! Nevermind the bags under my eyes. I'm 36 weeks exactly.

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/36weeks1.jpghttps://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/36weeks2.jpg


----------



## claire-lou

What a gorgeous neat bump


----------



## Groovychick

Great bump! :thumbup:


----------



## KerryGold

Last day of work today!!!

:argh: :happydance:

xXx


----------



## yomo

Sweet Mamma, lovely bump ;@)

Kerry Gold enjoy your last day at work x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Woop woooop! June 3rd!!! 
My beautiful pink bump!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Sweet_Mama

KerryGold said:


> Last day of work today!!!
> 
> :argh: :happydance:
> 
> xXx

I am so jealous. I was dying at work today. I have no plans to take off early because I just can't lose the income (Yes, US maternity leave policies SUCK). 

I have an OB appmt tomorrow. I'll update after.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im not working this time around, BUT last time the maternity sucks here in the US. cant go on leave until 2 weeks before due date. and only 6 weeks after birth. 8 weeks for a section. Unless you have vacation time open. its really lame. I feel your pain! Last time I took a extra month off without pay because I just couldnt bare to go back to work yet.


----------



## Groovychick

Morning girls! :hi:


----------



## Annamumof2

i have midwife today at 2:50pm the chances are shes gonna not be happy with me and send me in hospital which i hope not... reason being is that i havent been feeling myself sense last night with weak tightning period like pain... ive been sick and my BP is 150/100 pulse is 108 but i am hoping that will change when she checks it over later... i still feel sick though :-(


----------



## JNA

Good luck at your appointments ladies!

I had one yesterday and everything is well. I'm 100% effaced but I haven't really had a bloody show yet so im a bit confused (lady looked a bit young and wasn't a dr). Not dilated at all. Baby is a little on the big side. Will get weight estimates on Monday when I go to my new dr because now im high risk because of bp, bedrest, and I've gained 40 pounds in the past 35 weeks. Not complaining though because I'm going to be seen by the best of the best at Duke hospital (where I plan to deliver) so it just gives us more time to get to know each other lol.


----------



## Mother of 4

JNA said:


> Good luck at your appointments ladies!
> 
> I had one yesterday and everything is well. I'm 100% effaced but I haven't really had a bloody show yet so im a bit confused (lady looked a bit young and wasn't a dr). Not dilated at all. Baby is a little on the big side. Will get weight estimates on Monday when I go to my new dr because now im high risk because of bp, bedrest, and I've gained 40 pounds in the past 35 weeks. Not complaining though because I'm going to be seen by the best of the best at Duke hospital (where I plan to deliver) so it just gives us more time to get to know each other lol.

Sounds like it could be soon for you :thumbup: Had my OB visit today and I'm finally down to weekly appts :happydance: I have 1 more week on my procardia then I'll be off at 35 weeks. She said if I go into labor they won't stop it but also won't help it along. I haven't gained any weight these last 2 weeks some how but I've been very hungry. Every week that I stay pregnant I celebrate...just a couple more weeks and this baby can come if she wants but she has to wait at least 2 more weeks :)


----------



## Sooz

Just to let you girls know KerryGold went in to hospital this afternoon to get her BP checked and it was fine but they noticed she was having irregular contractions. After seeing a registrar they have decided to keep her in and she has had a steroid injection in case Nugget makes an early appearance.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Annamumof2 said:


> i have midwife today at 2:50pm the chances are shes gonna not be happy with me and send me in hospital which i hope not... reason being is that i havent been feeling myself sense last night with weak tightning period like pain... ive been sick and my BP is 150/100 pulse is 108 but i am hoping that will change when she checks it over later... i still feel sick though :-(

I hope you feel better soon and that everything checks out well today.



Sooz said:


> Just to let you girls know KerryGold went in to hospital this afternoon to get her BP checked and it was fine but they noticed she was having irregular contractions. After seeing a registrar they have decided to keep her in and she has had a steroid injection in case Nugget makes an early appearance.

How far along is she? I sure hope all these babies stay put for just a bit longer.

AFM~ I had my OB appmt today. Baby is good. I am good. Down to weekly appointments now.


----------



## Sooz

She's 35+4.


----------



## claire-lou

Hope baby stays put a little longer kerrygold :hugs:


----------



## JNA

Mother of 4 said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your appointments ladies!
> 
> I had one yesterday and everything is well. I'm 100% effaced but I haven't really had a bloody show yet so im a bit confused (lady looked a bit young and wasn't a dr). Not dilated at all. Baby is a little on the big side. Will get weight estimates on Monday when I go to my new dr because now im high risk because of bp, bedrest, and I've gained 40 pounds in the past 35 weeks. Not complaining though because I'm going to be seen by the best of the best at Duke hospital (where I plan to deliver) so it just gives us more time to get to know each other lol.
> 
> Sounds like it could be soon for you :thumbup: Had my OB visit today and I'm finally down to weekly appts :happydance: I have 1 more week on my procardia then I'll be off at 35 weeks. She said if I go into labor they won't stop it but also won't help it along. I haven't gained any weight these last 2 weeks some how but I've been very hungry. Every week that I stay pregnant I celebrate...just a couple more weeks and this baby can come if she wants but she has to wait at least 2 more weeks :)Click to expand...

Its so exciting going to the dr every week. Plus it gives you something to look forward to :)
Lucky you not gaining any weight latley :cry: Up until 24 weeks I gained 8 pounds then my body went heywire.


Kerry im thinking of you an lo. Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

JNA, it can be exhausting going to the doctor every week though :(

33 weeks yesterday! 6 more to go! It's crunch time! Gotta pack bags and buy last minute things!


----------



## Sooz

Kerry is still contracting, now with mild period pains, and has had a second steroid shot. They think she has an irritable uterus. She'll be kept in for at least another day.


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for her. :hugs:


----------



## Mother of 4

Sooz said:


> Kerry is still contracting, now with mild period pains, and has had a second steroid shot. They think she has an irritable uterus. She'll be kept in for at least another day.

Hoping baby stays put for her a little longer but even if baby did come now she would most likely do great:thumbup: I wonder if they tried meds. I've been hospitalised twice for the same thing...contractions 1-5 min. apart for hours on end...last time totaling 9 hrs before they got it stopped. I had shots to stop the contractions then they have me on medication 'til 35 weeks and at that point if I go into labor they won't stop me. Hoping all is well with her and the little one :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, just dropping by to say hello. Hope those babies stay in there a bit longer. :hugs:

hope everyone is well, wow not much longer


----------



## KerryGold

Hey all. Thanks for the concern.

Now I've had both steroid shots and am all-but 36 weeks they've said if it happens they will let it and are not worried. My H was born at 35 weeks and we know this one is pretty big and I'm not so am not overly surprised.

Not really sure anything is progressing though. Problem us, they've been about every 5 mins so they're concernef if they let me go home, they can't advise when I should come back IYSWIM :shrug:

I imagine it will hurt a whole lot more?! For now it mainly feels like a heavy person is leaning down on the top of my bump, with period pains front and back (but they're not as bad as I have had real pains!) with occasional aching in my foof or shooting pains from my cervix. :shrug:

xXx


----------



## Groovychick

Hope little one stays in there a bit longer for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Bright red bleeding here... hoping it's just a burst vessel.


----------



## claire-lou

Hope it all calms down Kerry :hugs:

Sweet mama are you going to the hospital? I think you should get it checked out :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

It was enough to get all over every time I wiped, but not in my undies. I'm not freaked out. It's not my first time around the block. I did have contractions until about 3 am, but then was finally able to sleep. Still have some bleeding this morning and only occasional contractions. Bleeding is common at this point and likely a sign of an irritated cervix because of dilation. If anything gets worse or abnormal I will definitely go in.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Happy mothers day to all the already mommies, and Soon to be mommies!!


----------



## JNA

You sound like a pro SweetMama take care of yourself and lo

Hope all is well with you and little one Kerry


----------



## Groovychick

Keep us updated sweet-momma. :hugs:


----------



## span

My BP is creeping up. :wacko: Was 120/90 on wednesday and 138/90 yesterday. Got another appointment tomorrow afternoon. No protein in my pee and no headaches/dizziness but my feet and ankles are a bit puffy today.:wacko: Been told to rest rather than the walking and swimming i'd ben doing. :blush:
They took bloods yesterday and said I'd get a call if they were abnormal so I assume they're ok. 
Everything was ticking along so well until this. :dohh:
Baby is wiggling nicely and FH now 39cm. Can't believe I'm 38 weeks tomorrow! Poor hubby has wanted baby to arrive on 9th May for ages now so he can avoid a panel meeting (local residents meeting where they all moan at the police) at work but I strongly suspect baby will disappoint him as, apart from quite a few BHs there's been no other signs. :baby:

Hope all is ok Sweet Mama and glad that KG is at home and resting up.


----------



## Groovychick

Hope your BP stabilises span. Keep us updated hun. :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Sorry about the BP Span. Hope it all goes smoothly, no matter what baby's plans are. I kind of feel the same right now... just a few BH (or not BH, who knows) here and there... but then again, the last two labors, I was in a bit of denial about it. LOL. It is what it is, right.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG, sorry I haven't been on this thread for ages... Can't believe first baby's here already and it looks as though a few other babies are wanting to follow suit. I do hope they bake for a bit longer though. Span, take full advantage of the rest advice.


----------



## KerryGold

I'm home and contracting again even though I'm resting so just keeping an eye on everything.

Drs aren't worried if I do go into proper labour as have had steroids now and am 36 weeks tomorrow. Just don't want this going on for 4 or 5 weeks! :dohh:

xXx


----------



## Maid Marian

Good luck Kerry xx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, oh my gosh I cant believe how many of you are soon to have your babies, you must be excited. Everyone all ready? I still have lots to do and read lol...
Rose- I love your avatar, what a great, clear picture of your LO...so cute

Kerry and Sweetmama- yes 37 weeks is considered full term so you are both nearly there. Hopefully the contractions stop soon or if the babes are ready to come that they just continue so you are not in limbo.
I am hoping I go to my due date because I technically dont start mat leave until the day after lol :rofl:

Span- hope the BP comes down although its not that high at all. I have very swollen ankles and legs...which is making me a bit nervous

does everyone have names picked out? care to share them?


----------



## Lois

Lots of luck KerryGold! Hope you're feeling well today.

Lx


----------



## KerryGold

Thanks!

Our names are Leilah May or Drew Thomas. Unless they don't look right when they arrive!

Most people think we're having a boy so me and H have started to think so too. We really have no idea though! :haha:

xXx


----------



## Maid Marian

Britt11 said:


> Rose- I love your avatar, what a great, clear picture of your LO...so cute

:kiss: Thank you Britt - it was him at 29 weeks, he's such a little character, and everyone who's seen it says he looks just like me :cloud9:



Britt11 said:


> does everyone have names picked out? care to share them?

Yep - Julian Joseph Quin :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

We do but I'm afraid we're not telling :smug:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I stayed home from work today to go to the doctor and be checked. I am not contracting this morning, but do still have occasional red spotting and feel like my vagina will fall out. I'll update later.

Margaret (Maggie) Rose


----------



## span

My BP has come right down - it's now 118/76! Also baby engaged - was 4/5 palpable and is now 2/5 palpable, she actually had real trouble trying to find the head! :happydance:
Got another appointment wednesday and, if that's ok, I don't need any more extra appointments - just my routine MW ones (next one is next wednesday).

Sweet_Mama - hope your appointment goes ok. :flower:

We've not finalised the middle names yet but our names are likely to be:

:blue: Isaac Luke
:pink: Megan Isla Darcy


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Love the names, Span and glad your bp has come down!!!!

Our little guy is going to be Alexander David. DH already calls my bump Alex :haha:


----------



## claire-lou

We still don't have a girls name but our boys is Owen Thomas.


----------



## Sooz

Megan was on our short-list, it's a lovely name. :thumbup:


----------



## Mother of 4

We have picked Brooklynn June or Brooklynn May...we aren't for sure yet :thumbup:


----------



## JNA

Got a suprise today at my appointment. Dr comes in and ask how me and my baby BOY is doing. I looked at her a said im having a girl. She replies not according to my scan done when I went to labor and delivery last month. 

Why the hell didnt they tell me they saw boy parts then? Im upset and dont know wht to do. Going in for rescan tomorrow but baby may be to big to show us what we want to see. 

I may be stealing someones little boy name lol


----------



## Mustang_Love

JNA said:


> Got a suprise today at my appointment. Dr comes in and ask how me and my baby BOY is doing. I looked at her a said im having a girl. She replies not according to my scan done when I went to labor and delivery last month.
> 
> Why the hell didnt they tell me they saw boy parts then? Im upset and dont know wht to do. Going in for rescan tomorrow but baby may be to big to show us what we want to see.
> 
> I may be stealing someones little boy name lol

Oh my gosh I would be so mad! How the heck does that happen?!?!??


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
great to read the updates.
Span- glad all is okay sounds like your LO is ready to come any time :thumbup:
some lovely names you have picked out.



Mother of 4 said:


> We have picked Brooklynn June or Brooklynn May...we aren't for sure yet :thumbup:

Hi, I absolutely love Brooklynn and that is what we originally had picked up for our little girl but I saw the name is quite popular on the baby lists especially in my area :growlmad: still love it though



JNA said:


> Got a suprise today at my appointment. Dr comes in and ask how me and my baby BOY is doing. I looked at her a said im having a girl. She replies not according to my scan done when I went to labor and delivery last month.
> 
> Why the hell didnt they tell me they saw boy parts then? Im upset and dont know wht to do. Going in for rescan tomorrow but baby may be to big to show us what we want to see.
> 
> I may be stealing someones little boy name lol

are you kidding me?? :shrug: what the heck, how could they not tell you that and how could they get it wrong originally? I mean of course its wonderful to have a little boy, but you have been bonding with what you thought was your little girl. Glad you are getting a definitive scan :hugs:



Rose_W said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> Rose- I love your avatar, what a great, clear picture of your LO...so cute
> 
> :kiss: Thank you Britt - it was him at 29 weeks, he's such a little character, and everyone who's seen it says he looks just like me :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> does everyone have names picked out? care to share them?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep - Julian Joseph Quin :thumbup:Click to expand...

ahh I cant believe the detail on him at 29 weeks, thats amazing, he is so cute
love the name

okay ladies, I think my LO turned head up or breech again :dohh: oh my goodness what a monkey, even DH felt her and agreed its probably her head and I am getting kicks low down all of a sudden...is that normal? to turn wrong way up so late on?

as for names we havent a 100% decided but likely it will be

Piper Sienna


----------



## Maid Marian

Am up with the worst heartburn I've ever had. Think it was the chilli I had earlier. Soooo painful!



JNA said:


> Got a suprise today at my appointment. Dr comes in and ask how me and my baby BOY is doing. I looked at her a said im having a girl. She replies not according to my scan done when I went to labor and delivery last month.
> 
> Why the hell didnt they tell me they saw boy parts then? Im upset and dont know wht to do. Going in for rescan tomorrow but baby may be to big to show us what we want to see.
> 
> I may be stealing someones little boy name lol

So sorry hun, I think it's more common for them to say 'girl' and have it wrong, because the little boy parts can be obscured/not big enough yet. They must have thought you knew at the last scan. :hugs:



Britt11 said:


> okay ladies, I think my LO turned head up or breech again :dohh: oh my goodness what a monkey, even DH felt her and agreed its probably her head and I am getting kicks low down all of a sudden...is that normal? to turn wrong way up so late on?

Don't worry at all hun, it's fine for them to be any crazy way at this stage, if she's still like that at 36 weeks then you can start worrying a little bit, but babies can and do turn at anytime - just make sure you sit up straight and/or get bouncing on your birthing ball! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> Got a suprise today at my appointment. Dr comes in and ask how me and my baby BOY is doing. I looked at her a said im having a girl. She replies not according to my scan done when I went to labor and delivery last month.
> 
> Why the hell didnt they tell me they saw boy parts then? Im upset and dont know wht to do. Going in for rescan tomorrow but baby may be to big to show us what we want to see.
> 
> I may be stealing someones little boy name lol

WHAT!? That's crazy. Why didn't they tell you? I'd be in complete shock. How are you handling it?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I went in. Contracting every 3-5 minutes consistently, but at first was not dilated on the inside (just on the outside?) and then only to a fingertip so they sent me home. I am still contracting and feel worse now than when I went in. Going to have a bath and go to bed.


----------



## Maid Marian

Sweet_Mama said:


> I went in. Contracting every 3-5 minutes consistently, but at first was not dilated on the inside (just on the outside?) and then only to a fingertip so they sent me home. I am still contracting and feel worse now than when I went in. Going to have a bath and go to bed.

:friends: Take good care of yourself hun x


----------



## claire-lou

Take care of yourself sweet mama

JNA that is shocking, have you bought everything in pink? Or is most things neutral? Hope baby cooperates at your next scan.


----------



## span

Really sorry you've has such a shock JNA. Can't believe nothing was mentioned at your last scan at least! :hugs::shrug: 

Hope you're doing ok Sweet Mama and are managing some rest. :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Hope all is OK Sweet_Mama. :hugs:

JNA I'd actually be really upset if I found out this late on our LO was actually a boy, because the baby I've been bonding with is female in my mind, practically has a name, has female belongings and all my thoughts for the future now involve a little girl.

I hope your managing the news better than I would be. :hugs:


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls sorry i havent been able to post up i have just been so tired and not myself lately....

well as you know i had an appointment friday to see my midwife well i got there and she checked my BP which was very high and they was worried... i ended up being told to go to hospital where they can check it and everything else... so i did and ended up staying in till saturday... i saw the doctor and he said that they dont know what pumped my BP up but they want to keep and eye on it and he was gonna keep me in till sunday well i said to him ok till later that day i said i want to go home as i can check it at home and rest better there so i discharged myself and they told me to come back monday to get my BP checked again.. anyway i went to get BP check yesterday and it was 140/90 and they wasnt complaning they did the doppler to check the blood flow and the ctg... according to that i had 2 contractions which i didnt really feel, but then i waited to see the doctor and she said that i need to have my BP checked again Thursday/friday by my midwife/GP and then again tuesday when i go to clinic, which then i will get a date set for when i am going to be induced... from as far as ive been told it will be the 16th June i will be induced but i am very close to thinking it will be sooner as i have signs of PE and keep feeling horrible on and off...

today i have a very very bad back.... i feel very upset... everytime i breath it hurts my back or my ribs... and when i walk it hurts my legs and my hips so i dunno what is going on there.


----------



## Lois

My friend who is due 2 weeks after me had her baby last night at home (unintentionally) with labour lasting 1 hour in total...! I think she is completely shell shocked! That'll be a reminder for me to pack my hospital bag then...oh and move into the bloody house!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: sweet mama

JNA :shock: thats really bad bless you :hugs: I agree with all the bonding comments ...

Looks like we may have a couple of babies very soon!!

Not long now girlies

We know we are having a boy but no names as yet lol!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## JNA

Im a bit upset because I have been bonding with a girl and have a nursery full of pink :wacko:

I have my fingers crossed that I can get a definite answer this afternoon. I dont want to start preparing for a boy and BAM its a girl. 

Next time im team yellow all the way so I will be prepared no matter what :dohh:

SweetMAMA rest up seems like your nxt to show off a beautiful baby :flower::flower:


----------



## Britt11

good luck with the scan hon, keep us posted how it goes


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA, what time is your scan today?

I'm home again today... like DH would LET me go to work, lol. Wait and see.


----------



## JNA

My scan is at 1 and its almost 12 here so im leaving soon :)


----------



## Mother of 4

Annamumof2-I hope you get to feeling better :hugs:
JNA-Hopefully you get a for sure answer today!

Just want to know your opinion ladies...I've posted this in a couple places but haven't gotten any replies yet.

Do you think I've dropped or maybe baby has just flipped head down. My stomach appears to be shrinking and it doesn't start at the way top under my breasts anymore...what do you all think?

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P4280369-1.jpg


----------



## Mother of 4

sweetmama-I hope your little one quits teasing you soon :flower:


----------



## KerryGold

JNA - good luck with the scan.

We're thinking of you :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Gwizz

Mo4 definatly dropped a little :D lovely bump

Good luck JNA!!!!

X


----------



## Ozzieshunni

motherof4, you have dropped! I feel like I've dropped as well. LO has been head down since about 28 weeks I think.


----------



## Gwizz

Ive been told my little man is head down by mw last week and today feels like I have a ball between my legs :s

x


----------



## Mother of 4

Gwizz said:


> Ive been told my little man is head down by mw last week and today feels like I have a ball between my legs :s
> 
> x

That's good news except the ball between you leg feeling:dohh:


----------



## squeal

If we have a girl we're calling her Isabelle Kay, if it's a boy then Jack Richard.

I had a growth scan yesterday. Baby is still measuring two weeks behind so I think we're just going to have a small baby. According to my notes baby is just above the third percentile. I don't really know what that means though, can anyone enlighten me?

I have to go back for another scan to check on baby on 6th June, they don't seem overly concerned though so I presume all is okay.

Baby is head down, rather low, she asked if I was feeling lots of pressure down there and tbh I'm not, it just feels normal, I just need the toilet lots but no more than I have done for the past month now.


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: squeal

ty Mo4 :flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

The third percentile means out of 100 babies yours would be number three for the week of gestation :flower: Hope that helps!


----------



## Braethan

Where have I been? I guess I obviously found this thread a long time ago since I see I am on the first post with my origional due date and team yellow. But I guess I forgot all about it. I usually just stick to the trimester forum. So hellooo all you June buds. Sorry Ive missed out on this thread for so long.


----------



## Mother of 4

Braethan said:


> Where have I been? I guess I obviously found this thread a long time ago since I see I am on the first post with my origional due date and team yellow. But I guess I forgot all about it. I usually just stick to the trimester forum. So hellooo all you June buds. Sorry Ive missed out on this thread for so long.

I'm the same...I found it about a month ago again and try to pop in from time to time but it's hard to stay caught up:dohh: There are a few June threads on here. I'm usually in the trimester forums too :)


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome girls! :)


----------



## JNA

Good news its Definitely a GIRL in there. We had an in depth growth scan today that lasted 1h1/2. Lo is measuring 2 weeks ahead and is really low. I was told I was 100% effaced last week and during scan to see head they were trying to look through my pelvic bone which hurt like hell. Everything looks good and was told I can do anything I want to start labor. 
They are guessing baby is 7 pounds but couldnt get a full view of head (bc so low) and say they would add a 1/2 pound or so.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> Good news its Definitely a GIRL in there. We had an in depth growth scan today that lasted 1h1/2. Lo is measuring 2 weeks ahead and is really low. I was told I was 100% effaced last week and during scan to see head they were trying to look through my pelvic bone which hurt like hell. Everything looks good and was told I can do anything I want to start labor.
> They are guessing baby is 7 pounds but couldnt get a full view of head (bc so low) and say they would add a 1/2 pound or so.

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay for little girls! Let's see who goes first... you or me? What do you think? Is your girl bigger or mine? lol. This could be fun. So excited for you. I wish mine were lower though... though she feels and looks low, they said she's not and my cervix is still long.


----------



## KerryGold

Glad your scan cleared things up JNA!

xXx


----------



## span

That's great news JNA - shame you had to go through all that crap 1st but at least she's doing well and is ready to be born. :thumbup: 

No queue jumping please ladies! :haha:


----------



## claire-lou

Thank goodness for that JNA, that will be a story to tell her later


----------



## Babydazed

I'm so glad you got your girl confirmed JNA! How exciting that it looks like she's ready to come out!


----------



## JNA

> I'm so glad you got your girl confirmed JNA! How exciting that it looks like she's ready to come out!

Yes im very excited. But it seems like some ladies have been having contractions recently and I've only had cramps here and there :shrug:



> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay for little girls! Let's see who goes first... you or me? What do you think? Is your girl bigger or mine? lol. This could be fun. So excited for you. I wish mine were lower though... though she feels and looks low, they said she's not and my cervix is still long.

Thats a shock with all the contractions you have been having. You will probably dilate fast :thumbup: 

My guess is babies will be around the same weight (if we have them while they still can squeeze out lol) I doubt you'll have a to contract long before your ready to deliver (fingers crossed for you) And hopefully I wont labor more than 14 hours.

Now lets have these babies and see if im right :rofl: 

O yeah my cervix is really short 19mm but no one checked to see if im dilated yesterday. Just did external and internal scan.


----------



## Mother of 4

JNA said:


> Good news its Definitely a GIRL in there. We had an in depth growth scan today that lasted 1h1/2. Lo is measuring 2 weeks ahead and is really low. I was told I was 100% effaced last week and during scan to see head they were trying to look through my pelvic bone which hurt like hell. Everything looks good and was told I can do anything I want to start labor.
> They are guessing baby is 7 pounds but couldnt get a full view of head (bc so low) and say they would add a 1/2 pound or so.

Congrats on finding out for sure that baby is a girl:thumbup: 7lbs already...that's a good sized baby :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

JNA said:


> I'm so glad you got your girl confirmed JNA! How exciting that it looks like she's ready to come out!
> 
> Yes im very excited. But it seems like some ladies have been having contractions recently and I've only had cramps here and there :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay for little girls! Let's see who goes first... you or me? What do you think? Is your girl bigger or mine? lol. This could be fun. So excited for you. I wish mine were lower though... though she feels and looks low, they said she's not and my cervix is still long.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a shock with all the contractions you have been having. You will probably dilate fast :thumbup:
> 
> My guess is babies will be around the same weight (if we have them while they still can squeeze out lol) I doubt you'll have a to contract long before your ready to deliver (fingers crossed for you) And hopefully I wont labor more than 14 hours.
> 
> Now lets have these babies and see if im right :rofl:
> 
> O yeah my cervix is really short 19mm but no one checked to see if im dilated yesterday. Just did external and internal scan.Click to expand...

Well, my cervix is still looooooooong and only dilated a fingertip, so not even at 1. I think that almost makes us even, lol. Contractions don't mean a thing if they don't change your cervix, right. Going for a mall walk today.


----------



## Lois

Great news JNA! Sounds like a fantastic scan, apart from the scanning through pubic bone bit - they must have been pressing really hard, ouch!

Lots of luck to all the ladies who are right on the brink of labour. I hope everyone is getting plenty of rest and relaxation in the last few days and weeks.

Lx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

JNA I'm so pleased your scan revealed a girl (again). I don't know how you were handling the boy news at this late stage. 

This is so exciting on waiting for these babies to arrive :happydance:.


----------



## Sooz

I'm so pleased your scan confirmed your still having a :pink: one JNA.

My LO is 3/5 engaged now. :D


----------



## Groovychick

3/5 engaged? Definitely progressing! :thumbup: I was 4/5 a week ago, but am hoping to have progressed a little more by the time I see my midwife next week!


----------



## JNA

Thanks everyone im glad we got everything cleared up. My little brother 14 wants to see baby being born. I told him I'd think about it but I dont think I want him there.

Yay for being engaged!

SweetMama How did the walk go?

I have booked an accupressure session to help induce labor for next Wed. I m excited for a good rub down and maybe a baby not to long after lol.

What are you ladies doing to start labor?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Last night (walking, sex, nipple stims) did nothing. Today I walked the mall and had spicy wings for lunch, then cleaned my house... NOTHING. UGH. I'm so frustrated, tired, achy, and crabby. I really wish I could meet my Maggie sooner rather than later.


----------



## claire-lou

Last day at work today :wohoo:


----------



## KerryGold

I've booked a pedicure for Saturday and am going to ask my therapist to have a sneaky press on the reflexology points.

Besides that, I don't think I'll bother too much as nothing has really been shown to help! :)

xXx


----------



## JNA

> Besides that, I don't think I'll bother too much as nothing has really been shown to help!

Yeah my doc said there is only 1 thing the medical community believes actually helps induce labor and thats a sweep

Claire-Lou Yay for it being you last day of work.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Forgive me if this comes off harsh, but why are you trying to induce labor at 36 weeks? I can't help but think how terrified I was when I thought LO was coming at 28 weeks. Babies need to stay in as long as possible so they develop completely!


----------



## JNA

> Forgive me if this comes off harsh, but why are you trying to induce labor at 36 weeks? I can't help but think how terrified I was when I thought LO was coming at 28 weeks. Babies need to stay in as long as possible so they develop completely!

Baby is fully developed and measuring 38w and 7 pounds. Dr have encouraged me to be more active and given the ok to attempt inducing labor. They are trying to prevent me needing a c-section as if I make it to 40 weeks baby will be 10 pounds maybe more. 
Im being seen at Duke Hospital and they are the best at what they do. And after the hour and 30 min scan to check all babies organs and structure im confident they know what they are talking about.

They arent pushing me to have labor too soon bc they want to hold out on a sweep till next week.


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> What are you ladies doing to start labor?

We've started :sex: again, though not very often as it's difficult and uncomfortable. I'm also taking RLT, 4 capsules a day at the moment. 

From 38 weeks I am going to start up with Clary Sage & EPO and my MW has offered me a sweep at 39 weeks, because we want to avoid an induction so I can get my water birth.

I'm using my ball a lot too. :thumbup:


----------



## JNA

Sooz it is really hard to find Clary Sage in the US. I have been drinking RLT and it gives me cramps :happydance:

Do you feel like your efforts are working?


----------



## Sooz

Nope! :haha:

She's further engaged and I am loosing little bits of plug and getting pressure behind my pubic bone but to be honest I don't feel anything is imminent. My BH have always been fairly frequent so can't say they seem any different either.


----------



## Annamumof2

ugh i have period like pains today :-(


----------



## Annamumof2

oh crap my BP is up


----------



## JNA

Sooz :rofl:

Anna hope your bp goes back down


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Groovychick said:


> 3/5 engaged? Definitely progressing! :thumbup: I was 4/5 a week ago, but am hoping to have progressed a little more by the time I see my midwife next week!

We're definitely at the same stage. 4/5 was what I was at my last mw appt so am wondering if that'll change come next week's appt.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

My update:

I went to my appointments today with the diabetes counselor as well as my OB. Both basically said I look like [email protected], lol, but not in so many words. I'm exhausted is what it is and just not sleeping and now I have a sore throat that keeps me up... sigh.

So, everything looks good with little Miss Maggie. Her h/r is strong, she's a wiggler, and apparently pretty comfortable in there. I did ask him to do an internal check today since I have been to L&D this week already, have contractions every day, and have had red bleeding twice. At L&D on Monday I was not dilated at all (one nurse did say fingertip, but I think she was just being nice). Today I am 1-2. He didn't say anything about the baby's station or the length of my cervix, but I have a lot of bloody show so he doesn't think I'll go to 40 weeks, lol... this is the doctor who was convinced I'd deliver early, so I'm not too sure how much stock I'd put into his "guesses." 

Honestly, I feel close. Not just done because I'm so tired, but it feels like it will be soon. I am going to attempt completing everything for my sub today. She can start on Tuesday (even though I haven't been there all week, nor do I plan on going in on Monday) so at least there will be someone I know and trust ensuring that my students are taken care of. I kinda miss them, just not the work, lol.

Anyway, that's me.


----------



## Sooz

JNA said:


> Sooz :rofl:
> 
> Anna hope your bp goes back down

Have you tried eBay for Clary Sage? It's about £2 for a little bottle on there in the UK. :flower:


----------



## Maid Marian

What do you do with the clary sage?


----------



## Sooz

Pop it in the bath or massage it into your bump and back with a carrier oil. It can't be used until term though as it is supposed to actively encourage labour rather than help prepare like RLT does.


----------



## Mother of 4

Sweet_Mama said:


> My update:
> 
> I went to my appointments today with the diabetes counselor as well as my OB. Both basically said I look like [email protected], lol, but not in so many words. I'm exhausted is what it is and just not sleeping and now I have a sore throat that keeps me up... sigh.
> 
> So, everything looks good with little Miss Maggie. Her h/r is strong, she's a wiggler, and apparently pretty comfortable in there. I did ask him to do an internal check today since I have been to L&D this week already, have contractions every day, and have had red bleeding twice. At L&D on Monday I was not dilated at all (one nurse did say fingertip, but I think she was just being nice). Today I am 1-2. He didn't say anything about the baby's station or the length of my cervix, but I have a lot of bloody show so he doesn't think I'll go to 40 weeks, lol... this is the doctor who was convinced I'd deliver early, so I'm not too sure how much stock I'd put into his "guesses."
> 
> Honestly, I feel close. Not just done because I'm so tired, but it feels like it will be soon. I am going to attempt completing everything for my sub today. She can start on Tuesday (even though I haven't been there all week, nor do I plan on going in on Monday) so at least there will be someone I know and trust ensuring that my students are taken care of. I kinda miss them, just not the work, lol.
> 
> Anyway, that's me.

Well at least you're progressing that's a good thing :)


----------



## claire-lou

I agree progression is a good thing sweet mama

Rose you can burn it in a oil burner too,


----------



## JNA

Browsing the net now. 
Any certain brand?


----------



## squeal

When is everyone starting/started their RTL? The lady at my ante-natal classes said you can take it from 32 weeks, however, when I mentioned it to the midwife she said not until 37 weeks. EPO is 37 weeks isn't it?

I'm getting impatient now in wanting to meet baby. I have EVERYTHING we need, and I can't resist buying clothes if I see something cute, but it's annoying because they all have to be unisex. I need baby here soon to occupy me so I stop spending!! I keep buying baby toys too.


----------



## claire-lou

I started one cup of RLT a day at 32 weeks with my son, he was born on due date

I forgot this time and started at 33 Rose had a great article on it bit I can't find where she posted it.


----------



## claire-lou

Found it it's page 171 in Rose's journal, I'm on phone and can't work out how to re post it


----------



## Maid Marian

Squeal and Claire - here it is - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html
I started RLT at 32 weeks. It doesn't induce labour, just tones your uterus :thumbup:


----------



## Groovychick

Is this the link Claire?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html


----------



## Groovychick

Whoops! You and I posted at exactly the same time Rose! :blush:


----------



## claire-lou

Thanks ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Groovychick

No problem hun. :)


----------



## Annamumof2

well my BP was fine.... according to the nurse but it was still alittle highish for what my normal readings are... sorry i havent posted till now as i have been under alittle stress that i ended up almost in labour... it was to do with our car and having it took of us but we got it back in the end after paying a shit loads of money....

i have a small cold atm which i thought was my hayfever but nope its a small head cold... and tomorrow i got my clinic appointment which i hope to get a date for being induced and we will see if they will do me early or keep the 16th June as the date...


----------



## Gwizz

:flower: girls hope ur all ok

x


----------



## yomo

Hello, How is everyone? xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sore and sleepy :)


----------



## yomo

Ozzieshunni said:


> Sore and sleepy :)

Have you broke up from work yet? I have got 4 more shifts to go, can't wait to be able to have a afternoon zzzzz x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

yomo said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Sore and sleepy :)
> 
> Have you broke up from work yet? I have got 4 more shifts to go, can't wait to be able to have a afternoon zzzzz xClick to expand...

I've been out of work since November last year :( Stupid gits let me go because my credentials weren't right which was bullshit as I found out later. BUT I still worked enough to get maternity allowance :happydance:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I have exactly three weeks of work left and I'm definitely counting down the days! June 3rd is going to be my last day! :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't believe how close it's getting! :wacko: We're going shopping for baby tomorrow :happydance: I'm so excited! We're going to get all the last minutes things: baby bath stuff, blankies, cot sheets, and hopefully stuff for my hospital bag :happydance:


----------



## squeal

LadyofRohan said:


> I have exactly three weeks of work left and I'm definitely counting down the days! June 3rd is going to be my last day! :thumbup:

I finish then too :D been counting down the weeks for a while now!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ozzieshunni said:


> I can't believe how close it's getting! :wacko: We're going shopping for baby tomorrow :happydance: I'm so excited! We're going to get all the last minutes things: baby bath stuff, blankies, cot sheets, and hopefully stuff for my hospital bag :happydance:


I know! I had a baby shower last weekend put on by my coworkers and this Saturday I have another baby shower put on by my family (with so far over 50 people coming!) :wacko:

Once this weekend is over I'm buckling down and making a list of anything else we'll need so I can go out and go shopping!

I read the 41 days to go on my ticker and almost fainted...is that all? :dohh:


----------



## Sooz

I went and got fitted for Nursing Bra's today and was shocked when the lady asked me if I was due soon and my voice said 'Next weekend'. 

I'm going to climb back in my hole now. :haha:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Got some not-so-good news today. Seems I have developed mild pre-eclampsia. Doctor called me at work this morning to say I am officially on bed rest and that she will probably want to induce at 37 or 38 weeks.

I am feeling kind of devastated. :cry: My hopes were to try and keep things as natural as possible and from research I have heard that induction can start a domino effect (IV, fetal monitoring, epidural, cesarean). Luckily we hired a doula last week and I know by having her there it will help keep me strong and hopefully help enough to be able to prevent any major interventions being needed.


----------



## Groovychick

Concentrate on the positive hun. :thumbup:


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: mustang love, try not to worry, not all inductions lead to that







Sooz said:


> I went and got fitted for Nursing Bra's today and was shocked when the lady asked me if I was due soon and my voice said 'Next weekend'.
> 
> I'm going to climb back in my hole now. :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Mother of 4

Mustang love-I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully all will go well with your labor even if you are being induced :hugs:

Have we had any more June babies born or are we still at 1 born?


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Mustang_Love said:


> Got some not-so-good news today. Seems I have developed mild pre-eclampsia. Doctor called me at work this morning to say I am officially on bed rest and that she will probably want to induce at 37 or 38 weeks.
> 
> I am feeling kind of devastated. :cry: My hopes were to try and keep things as natural as possible and from research I have heard that induction can start a domino effect (IV, fetal monitoring, epidural, cesarean). Luckily we hired a doula last week and I know by having her there it will help keep me strong and hopefully help enough to be able to prevent any major interventions being needed.

Oh, hun, I'm sorry. At least they are not worried enough to want to deliver you right this second. That's a start. Just please be watching for warning signs as pre-e can turn very quickly.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LadyofRohan said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe how close it's getting! :wacko: We're going shopping for baby tomorrow :happydance: I'm so excited! We're going to get all the last minutes things: baby bath stuff, blankies, cot sheets, and hopefully stuff for my hospital bag :happydance:
> 
> 
> I know! I had a baby shower last weekend put on by my coworkers and this Saturday I have another baby shower put on by my family (with so far over 50 people coming!) :wacko:
> 
> Once this weekend is over I'm buckling down and making a list of anything else we'll need so I can go out and go shopping!
> 
> I read the 41 days to go on my ticker and almost fainted...is that all? :dohh:Click to expand...

:cry: One thing I miss is not having a baby shower. They're not that big over here. Oh well, I suppose there's always the next baby :haha:


----------



## Maid Marian

Ozzieshunni said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe how close it's getting! :wacko: We're going shopping for baby tomorrow :happydance: I'm so excited! We're going to get all the last minutes things: baby bath stuff, blankies, cot sheets, and hopefully stuff for my hospital bag :happydance:
> 
> 
> I know! I had a baby shower last weekend put on by my coworkers and this Saturday I have another baby shower put on by my family (with so far over 50 people coming!) :wacko:
> 
> Once this weekend is over I'm buckling down and making a list of anything else we'll need so I can go out and go shopping!
> 
> I read the 41 days to go on my ticker and almost fainted...is that all? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: One thing I miss is not having a baby shower. They're not that big over here. Oh well, I suppose there's always the next baby :haha:Click to expand...

I didn't have a baby shower either, but a lot of people have sent me baby presents/clothes etc, have you got many things? People seem to be so generous when you're expecting!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ummm, I got some things from my grandmother and my dad sent over some things. It's hard for my family because it costs almost as much if not more than the item to send it over here.


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: Mustang love!!!!!!! :( It'll be ok 

Lol @ Sooz!

June is fast approaching, Im suprised we havent had anymore, maybe our babies are waiting for nicer weather (UK ones anyway! lol)

x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:haha: Nice weather in the UK? :haha: I'm awaiting a c-section date. I'll find out tomorrow when our little guy is coming! :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

:haha: 

Good luck with date

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks, I'm very nervous. We're going shopping for baby today though so I'm happy about that :)


----------



## Maid Marian

It's been a mini heatwave up here in Bonny Scotland for a few weeks, rain on and off now, but still warm :thumbup:


----------



## claire-lou

Wish it would stop raining here Rose I need to mow the lawn


----------



## Maid Marian

It's the opposite here - hubby wishes it'd start raining, so he doesn't have to mow the lawn! :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: My DH was supposed to mow the lawn yesterday but it rained for a bit so he couldn't :rofl: It's a forest!


----------



## Gwizz

ours needs doing ... and mine ;) lol

xxxx


----------



## Mother of 4

No baby shower here this time either :/ I had one with my other 4 kids and actually needed one more this time around than with the others. We sold everything before we decided to have another one so we had to start over from scratch. But we managed to buy everything we needed. But the celebration is what's fun. It's a welcoming party for baby. I've thought about throwing a little party after she's here since I feel like she missed out on a welcoming party.

My stomach is constantly changing shape :haha: I was dialated to 1 cm on friday and I know baby is engaged (not fully though) and lost a little of my plug yesterday. I noticed on Saturday I could feel her higher up again which you can tell in one of the pics (35+1). Here are some collages I put together :) I'll be happy to make it to friday at 36 weeks then I can celebrate :) I've had quite a few contractions since I came off my meds on Friday...making slow progress.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5170469-1.jpg
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5170471-1.jpg
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a419/mandapanda58/P5170470-1.jpg


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'd love to have some grass that needs to be mowed (lol) 'cos atm we've just got mud and whole lot of weeds. Can't complain too much though 'cos we've got a landscape gardener booked to do the garden come 13 June. Hubby was gonna do it all but he's just been so busy with work that we've had to call in for outside help. 

Mother of 4, hope you make it 'til Friday, GL.


----------



## Annamumof2

hey girls well my appointment yesterday went well, i went to see the midwife and found out i have carpal tunnel syndrome i did get offered to see someone and get some splints for my hands but i said ive only got 5 weeks left there isnt any point in me going though that now... anyways they checked my BP and all was well there, i'm messuring at 36 weeks instead of almost 34 weeks, the midwife also confermed that Flynn is head down and isnt engaged but he is on the brim which is why it hurts, then i went and sat down and waited to see a doctor... and it was my consultant which asked how i was and then sent me away to see another doctor and then they said they will book my date for induction and i needed to see the anaesthetic to talk about what drugs i can and cant take because im on fragmin... i found out im aloud any drugs as long as the fragmin is out of my system after 24 hrs after i saw him i had to go back to the midwife to double check that they had me write down for my induction and found out i have to go in to hospital on the 22nd June between 3pm to 5pm and thats where they will check my blood pressure and other bits and bobs and they will give me gel between 5pm to midnight so i could have Flynn on the 22nd June or 23rd of June....

so can the date on the front of the thread be changed please for my date :happydance: i can't wait for it now all i need to do is double check my bag, Flynns bag, sort out Jason's bag and make sure he has everything he is needed for 3 days being at my parents and then that weekend being at andys parents i then also need to sort out skyes bag and double check she has everything she needs to take with her and then i might need to make a small bag for Andy seeing as he will be staying in with me when i go in.

anywho sorry for the long post :D


----------



## span

quick note to say Megan Ruth is here! More info on my journal. :cloud9:


----------



## yomo

Congrats hun xx


----------



## JNA

span said:


> quick note to say Megan Ruth is here! More info on my journal. :cloud9:

Yay your :yellow: bump turned :pink:
Congratulations!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Annamumof2 said:


> hey girls well my appointment yesterday went well, i went to see the midwife and found out i have carpal tunnel syndrome i did get offered to see someone and get some splints for my hands but i said ive only got 5 weeks left there isnt any point in me going though that now...

Funnily enough, I developed carpal tunnel a couple of weeks back too. Saw the mw this morning and she's referred me to the physiotherapist. 

Span congratulations on having your baby girl :happdance:.


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Span!! I hope you and baby Megan are doing well.

Lxxx


----------



## Britt11

Congrats Span, wow how exciting!!! :baby:


----------



## southerngal2

span said:


> quick note to say Megan Ruth is here! More info on my journal. :cloud9:

Congrats! :)


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats span


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congratulations Span! :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats span!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mother of 4

Congratulations Span :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo:

Congrats Span!!!


----------



## Babydazed

span said:


> quick note to say Megan Ruth is here! More info on my journal. :cloud9:

Congratulations span and welcome to the world Megan Ruth! :happydance:


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congrats on your little girl Span.

Looks like I will be joining the May babies as I am being induced on Tuesday due to pre-eclampsia.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Congrats Span!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Congratulations on your daughter, Span!



Mustang_Love said:


> Looks like I will be joining the May babies as I am being induced on Tuesday due to pre-eclampsia.

You do not need to move. You are still a June bud, like it or not. I don't expect that I'll make it to June either with my due date being the 1st, but you wouldn't be able to kick me out of this group, lol. Stay. 

Sorry about the pre-e. I hope you're okay.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Never thought I would make it to June! One more week and I'll know the exact day Baby Alex will make his arrival into the world!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I have an OB appmt in the morning. Doc promised I could have a sweep of my membranes done, so hopefully that will kick things into gear. I don't even care that my OB is not the one on call all weekend. I just want to get this show on the road before little miss won't fit into any of the newborn clothes I bought her (that has happened to me twice before with my 9.4 son and 8.7 daughter). I make big babies, lol.


----------



## KerryGold

I have reflexology today. I'm hoping not to make it to June too!

xXx


----------



## Annamumof2

here is my 34+1 bump


----------



## squeal

Congratulations Span!

What does the tunnel syndrome feel like? I've read a few things about it a while back, I think I may have it too.


----------



## Mustang_Love

squeal said:


> Congratulations Span!
> 
> What does the tunnel syndrome feel like? I've read a few things about it a while back, I think I may have it too.

For me it has been tingling in the hands and finger tips. Also sore joints in my fingers. It's usually the worst at night (it can wake you up) and in the morning.


----------



## Sooz

With me my hands/fingers seize up and curl into a claw for a minute or so. I don't have it very badly though, it happens really rarely.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Mustang_Love said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Span!
> 
> What does the tunnel syndrome feel like? I've read a few things about it a while back, I think I may have it too.
> 
> For me it has been tingling in the hands and finger tips. Also sore joints in my fingers. It's usually the worst at night (it can wake you up) and in the morning.Click to expand...

Mine's the same, just that I get it near enough throughout the entire day. Due to the pins and needles sensation my fingers can feel cold, although they're not really but I put that down to the poor circulation. When it first started I had pain radiating down from my elbow to my fingers - not too nice.


----------



## JNA

KerryGold said:


> I have reflexology today. I'm hoping not to make it to June too!
> 
> xXx

I had an appointment last wed and woke up the next day at 4:30 am with contractions. Obviously no baby yet but better than nothing lol


----------



## SmokyJoe78

JNA said:


> KerryGold said:
> 
> 
> I have reflexology today. I'm hoping not to make it to June too!
> 
> xXx
> 
> I had an appointment last wed and woke up the next day at 4:30 am with contractions. Obviously no baby yet but better than nothing lolClick to expand...

That's good to know - I'm going to try reflexology this time (acupuncture didn't do much last time to help get me started - DS was born 18 days past EDD!!) :D


----------



## iamgracie

Lois said:


> So I think it's safe to say from the poll that it's JUNE BUDS! Buds as in rose buds, roses as in the birthflower for June.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations to everyone due in June 2011!! Yay us! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I've added the names and dates that I've seen so far. If you or your partner are due in June and would like to be added just let me know your date.
> 
> I've guestimated for those who weren't sure. If your date changes or you want to share the gender of your LO when you have a scan let me know!

Hiya! Can I still join? I'm due on 08 June 2011 and I'm having a baby boy. It's getting near. So excited to finally meet him! :happydance:


----------



## JNA

SmokyJoe78 said:


> JNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KerryGold said:
> 
> 
> I have reflexology today. I'm hoping not to make it to June too!
> 
> xXx
> 
> I had an appointment last wed and woke up the next day at 4:30 am with contractions. Obviously no baby yet but better than nothing lolClick to expand...
> 
> That's good to know - I'm going to try reflexology this time (acupuncture didn't do much last time to help get me started - DS was born 18 days past EDD!!) :DClick to expand...

I didnt think it would work. Honestly the only reason I went was to prove it wrong. I was pleasantly surprised when the contractions came :flower:

Hope you get results


----------



## Britt11

iamgracie said:


> Lois said:
> 
> 
> So I think it's safe to say from the poll that it's JUNE BUDS! Buds as in rose buds, roses as in the birthflower for June.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations to everyone due in June 2011!! Yay us! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I've added the names and dates that I've seen so far. If you or your partner are due in June and would like to be added just let me know your date.
> 
> I've guestimated for those who weren't sure. If your date changes or you want to share the gender of your LO when you have a scan let me know!
> 
> Hiya! Can I still join? I'm due on 08 June 2011 and I'm having a baby boy. It's getting near. So excited to finally meet him! :happydance:Click to expand...

yes of course you can join, wow not long for you now, must be excited!!
congrats and welcome


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## Lois

Welcome Gracie, not long now!!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Welcome Gracie. Lovely name (My middle DD is Grace).


----------



## iamgracie

Thanks everyone for welcoming me! I'm so happy I found this group! :happydance: Yep, it's getting near. I'm so excited! Maybe that's why I have weird sleeping patterns lately. I'm kinda waiting for any REAL contractions to occur. :haha:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I've been up all night (it's almost 3 am here PST) thinking I have some more darn fake contractions that aren't doing squat because they don't hurt, so I turned off my laptop, went pee, and was about to go to bed when.... 

MY WATER BROKE!

No doubt about it as it keeps on coming. I'm going to stay here as long as I can or at least until we can get the girls to school in the morning (around 7:30/8 am).

OMG... I'm going to meet my baby today!!

(yes, I'm going to post this everywhere because I am so freaking excited)

I'll try to bring my iPad with me but have no idea if I'll have access at the hospital when I go.


----------



## Squashy_12

Wow goodluck, i cant wait to meet my little man..10 days to go.
Keeping fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you x


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats SweetMama!

I hope something like that happens to me too! Stupid false labour!

Hope you have a wonderful delivery!

Oh and welcone Gracie! :wave:

xXx


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Thanks ladies... not really anything happening at the moment except for now there is no chance in me sleeping, lol. I've never had my water break before labor before.


----------



## iamgracie

Sweet_Mama said:


> I've been up all night (it's almost 3 am here PST) thinking I have some more darn fake contractions that aren't doing squat because they don't hurt, so I turned off my laptop, went pee, and was about to go to bed when....
> 
> MY WATER BROKE!
> 
> No doubt about it as it keeps on coming. I'm going to stay here as long as I can or at least until we can get the girls to school in the morning (around 7:30/8 am).
> 
> OMG... I'm going to meet my baby today!!
> 
> (yes, I'm going to post this everywhere because I am so freaking excited)
> 
> I'll try to bring my iPad with me but have no idea if I'll have access at the hospital when I go.

Ooooh! I'm excited for you! Wishing you luck! :happydance: Update us ok? :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ooooo, congrats Sweet Mama! I hope you get to meet your little one today!!!!!


----------



## span

Ooh good luck Sweet Mama! :flower:

I've posted my birth story if anyone wants a nosey: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/619835-megan-ruth-my-yellow-bump-turned-pink.html


----------



## LadyofRohan

OMG! I can't believe the June babies are starting to arrive!!!

Congrats, Span! :happydance:

Good luck, Sweet_mama! :thumbup:

And welcome Gracie! :flower:

I still have five weeks until my June baby is due, but I'm so excited! Just had my baby shower this past weekend and I'm so blessed to have such awesome family and friends :cloud9:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Anyone here ever have their water break before labor? I feel like a bit of a novice in this area (even with this being my 6th pregnancy/7th delivery). I really haven't had many contractions and it's been nearly 3 hours since my water broke. I'm not totally complaining or anything, just don't want to do anything wrong, lol.


----------



## Lois

Very exciting SweetMama! I didn't have my waters break before labour but they did break very early on in the labour - when I was about 3cm dilated. I would say get walking and bouncing on your birth ball if you have one and if you have any opportunity to sleep take it!!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: iamgracie

Gorgeous little one Span!!!!!!!!!

Good Luck sweetmama - my waters went first before labour with Ben, rang hospital, they wanted to check me over - they then sent me home.. was having small contractions apparantly but couldnt feel them - 3 days later i hooked up to drip to regulate contractions as they were then strong but irregular and had him that evening. Everyone is different! :D :dust:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm getting so nervous! Less than four weeks until my little guy arrives :wacko: I can't believe it's so soon!


----------



## Mother of 4

Sweet_Mama said:


> I've been up all night (it's almost 3 am here PST) thinking I have some more darn fake contractions that aren't doing squat because they don't hurt, so I turned off my laptop, went pee, and was about to go to bed when....
> 
> MY WATER BROKE!
> 
> No doubt about it as it keeps on coming. I'm going to stay here as long as I can or at least until we can get the girls to school in the morning (around 7:30/8 am).
> 
> OMG... I'm going to meet my baby today!!
> 
> (yes, I'm going to post this everywhere because I am so freaking excited)
> 
> I'll try to bring my iPad with me but have no idea if I'll have access at the hospital when I go.

How exciting!!:happydance: Good luck!


----------



## Mother of 4

Sweet_Mama said:


> Anyone here ever have their water break before labor? I feel like a bit of a novice in this area (even with this being my 6th pregnancy/7th delivery). I really haven't had many contractions and it's been nearly 3 hours since my water broke. I'm not totally complaining or anything, just don't want to do anything wrong, lol.

My water broke with my last one at home but I started having contractions shortly after and labor progressed...hopefully it will start for you soon:thumbup:


----------



## KerryGold

I have heard that in the UK they want baby delivered in 24 hours after waters go. Have you called yoyr Dr to check what to do?

xXx


----------



## mommyof2peas

congrats SweetMama! My water broke with my last one. I grabbed my DD and DH and off to the hospital we went. Hospital is about 30 min from where I live and the contractions started in hot and heavy about the time we were pulling in. went from nothing to "OMG I CANT WALK OR TALK" in about 5 contractions. There is a risk of infections and the dcotors dont like letting you labor for more then 24 hours I believe without being in the hospital or at least being watched. So I would say get to going to the hospital :) They either 1:send you home for a while longer 2: admit you, and hook ya up tp a bunch of things or 3: give ya something to help the contractions. Being that you've had so many before I cant see this taking very long :D 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

You would think it would go faster considering my history, but this baby has proved to want to be different than all the rest. Still no consistent labor. My husband has taken the girls to school. I won't go in until there is a reason as the risk of infection won't go up until it's been a while. It's been about 5 hours right now. I did try to sleep, but that didn't work. I do realize what the risks are... I was just hoping to get things moving before I went. I do not fancy being hooked up to an IV or a bunch of monitors for hours on end.


----------



## southerngal2

How exciting that we have babies arriving! :)

I'm ready! 
Got everything ready and the house is clean. This is my last week of work, so now all I have to do is wait! And I am so impatient!


----------



## chevelle383

The last weeks just seem to be CRAWLING BY!!!!


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck sweet_mama! :)


----------



## Sooz

Every day feels like an eternity now. :haha:


----------



## squeal

Mustang_Love said:



> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Span!
> 
> What does the tunnel syndrome feel like? I've read a few things about it a while back, I think I may have it too.
> 
> For me it has been tingling in the hands and finger tips. Also sore joints in my fingers. It's usually the worst at night (it can wake you up) and in the morning.Click to expand...

I think I have it then, I have a MW appointment tomorrow so I will mention it then along with the swelling of my feet which has become quite bad over the weekend!

The joints in my hands often ache, and I wake in the night with my whole hand feeling swollen with pins and needles.



Sweet_Mama said:


> Thanks ladies... not really anything happening at the moment except for now there is no chance in me sleeping, lol. I've never had my water break before labor before.

Good luck Sweet_Mama!


----------



## Groovychick

Why do you think its going so slowly hun?


----------



## Squashy_12

My waters went early hours of thursday morning.. i didnt have my little man till sat morning. However was having contractions all day friday but didnt want to go into hospital too soon. Hope it happens soon for you xx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Good luck sweetmama! Sorry but I don't know anything about the timing of water breaking. :shrug: I just hope things get moving for you.

Had my first dose of prostoglandin gel this morning and been having minor, irregular contractions since. Second dose is in an hour! Feeling nervous and excited.


----------



## Lois

Good luck Mustang!

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck ladies and lots of labour :dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Any babies? :baby:


----------



## mommyof2peas

good luck!!











wish my little girl would get here already. My hips hurt so bad am up at 520am. I dont remember my other two pregnancies being so bad...seriously


----------



## Gwizz

Good Luck girls!!!!!!!!! :dust: 

Had MW appointment today and they said now its 24 hours after waters breaking they like to induce labour in UK if nothings happening - used to be longer :s From my personal experience I thought thank god lol!

Thinking of you labouring girls

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sooz

Good luck to the ladies in labour. :hugs:


----------



## LadyofRohan

This is so exciting! And this is going to be happening all month! :haha:

I can't wait to see everyone's beautiful babies!

Good luck to the ladies in labor! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Where the heck did my baby go?? Took a nap and half of my bump was gone! Was told me to check the sheets for my baby LOL
 



Attached Files:







34weeks2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0









36+2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## claire-lou

Blimey, your waters aren't leaking are they? Do you think she has just dropped


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nope waters dont seem to be leaking....I wasnt feeling well (woke up early with hip pain) So went to take a nap, and when I woke up I noticed half my bump had gone! I would be worried, except that she has pretty much been moving non-stop. :D I'm just amazed how much of a difference there is. I should have taken my 36 week picture on sunday, I bet it would be even more crazy.


----------



## claire-lou

She must have just changed her position. Quick paint your toe nails and shave your legs before she decides to move back :lol:


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL Just shaved yesterday lol and I got my toes done last week :) I had my son at 36 weeks. So im kinda hopping she has dropped and things will start to happen in the next week or so.


----------



## claire-lou

Fingers crossed


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My LO has been on the move as well. I wonder if it's just something in the air today. :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol i hope so


----------



## KerryGold

No more arrivals yet? :shrug:

I have my 38-week appt tomorrow. I'm hoping for some good news. I really feel like someone is pressing inside my hips now!

xXx


----------



## Gwizz

Nice droppage of bump Amanda!!!! - ur determined to beat me :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Sooz

I'm off for a waddle to the MW's and hopefully will be getting a sweep done.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Our third lovely little flower is here! Margaret (Maggie) Rose was born on 5/24/11 @9:15 a.m. weighing 7 pounds, 7 ounces and measuring 20.5 inches long. We are both doing well and will be home later today. Pictures posted when I can get them from my camera. Birth story another time.


----------



## Squashy_12

Congratulations...glad your both ok. Welcome earthside little one xx


----------



## squirrelboy

Oh man. I wish I had known that the flower for June was a rose. It was my hope to name our daughter, Rosalyn. The wife liked Caitlyn better, so of course we had to go with that. But if she had known that a rose was the flower for June, well, it might have been a completely different story! We'll be expecting around June 12!


----------



## Sooz

Sweet_Mama said:


> Our third lovely little flower is here! Margaret (Maggie) Rose was born on 5/24/11 @9:15 a.m. weighing 7 pounds, 7 ounces and measuring 20.5 inches long. We are both doing well and will be home later today. Pictures posted when I can get them from my camera. Birth story another time.

Congratulations on your new daughter Sweet_Mama :happydance::happydance:

June Bud number 3!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats sweet mama!!!!!! :happydance:

Found out that my c-section will be the 17th of June :) Let the countdown begin!


----------



## span

Congratulations Sweet Mama. :flower:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congratulations sweet mama. Looking forward to seeing those pics and reading your lo's arrival story :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Grats! cant wait for pictures :)


----------



## Lois

Congratulations SweetMama! Glad you're both well.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Hello and welcome to squirrelboy. Rosalyn is really beautiful but Caitlyn is lovely too.

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats sweet mama

Welcome squirrelboy

Great news ozzie


----------



## squeal

Congratulations Sweet Mama! x


----------



## Maid Marian

Sweet_Mama said:


> Our third lovely little flower is here! Margaret (Maggie) Rose was born on 5/24/11 @9:15 a.m. weighing 7 pounds, 7 ounces and measuring 20.5 inches long. We are both doing well and will be home later today. Pictures posted when I can get them from my camera. Birth story another time.

Congratulations!! :kiss:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Congrats Sweet MaMa!


----------



## mommyof2peas

all these babies being born and birth stories is making me so excited and jealous!


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Hello squirrel boy. I liked the name Rosalyn as well but the hubby's did not. His pet name for all his "girls" is flower so that's how I talked him into rose as a middle name.

Afm... We did not get to go home today. We both have infections. Maggie has to stay until at least Friday, if not longer. I am so very upset about it all... When I write my birth story you'll understand better. My water was broken for 30 hours before I delivered, hence the stupid infections. Anyway, we're at least symptom free. Maggie nurses like a champ. Sorry but I can't figure out how to post pictures from here.


----------



## Lois

Sorry to hear that SweetMama. Good news that the two of you aren't suffering symptoms though. I had a similar situation with my DD because my waters broke 42 hours before delivery. I remember how desperate I was to get home with her so I sympathise hugely. Hope you get home sooner rather than later.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats sweet mama :wohoo: - I had similar situation with DS#1, Hope all is better soon though and sending u lots of love and wishes to u and bubs!!!!!

Welcome squirrelboy :thumbup: lovely names!!!

Exciting to have a date Ozzie :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Mother of 4

Congrats Sweet Mama :)


----------



## squeal

I just had a look at my notes from my MW appointment on Tuesday and it says that I'm 3/5 palpable, this is good news right? I hope it means I won't be waiting too much longer, I'm getting rather impatient.


----------



## Squashy_12

I had midwife today im 4/5th..totally fed up now got a week to go and it feel slike a lifetime x


----------



## Britt11

Congrats Sweet Mama on your baby girl :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Had my 36th week check up today, 1cm , and head is very low and engaged :) so anytime now :)


----------



## Mustang_Love

Hello everyone!!! My son, Jaxon Christopher was born on Wednesday, May 25th at 12:47 AM. He weighed 6 pounds, 7 ounces and is 21 inches long. 

I began induction Monday morning with a dose of prostaglandin gel. Mild contractions started almost immediately and continued all day. That evening went I went in for my scheduled second dose, the MW said I was contracting enough so I did not need it. That was around 5:30pm. At about 9:45 pm my water broke and the contractions picked up immediately. Went to the hospital and found that I was only dilated 1 cm. DH and I decided to stay there and try to get some rest. The contractions continued (strong and steady) but at 3:45pm the next day I was only 5 cm. We decided to start pitocin which greatly increased the strength and frequency of the contractions. The doctor was to keeping me on almost constant fetal monitoring but we could only pick up his heart rate when I was laying down and that was the most uncomfortable position to have a contraction in. For that reason (and the fact that I was absolutely exhausted) I had an epidural at about 7pm. At 9:30 pm I was 9 1/2 cm dilated and having the urge to push. I was finally able to push him out at 12:47 that night!

I'm still in shock that I was able to do it and I feel like a different woman. Like I have crossed over :haha: 

This was the best picture I could get right now, as my own camera was left at home in the rush of my water breaking. I am absolutely, 100% IN LOVE with this little man!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







240116_10150192089657535_785662534_6957844_3331545_o.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommyof2peas

he is beautiful!


----------



## Britt11

oh wow, babies are coming fast and furious now!
Jaxon Christopher is gorgeous, congratulations Momma! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats Mustang!!!!! He's lovely :)


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats on the 2 new arrivals!!!

I'm getting impatient now!!!

xXx


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations Mustang_Love, he's a handsome little chap.

Still no sign that this little lady wants out at all and I'm due tomorrow (supposedly). Starting to think there isn't really a baby in there and I've just got hideously fat these last few months. :haha:


----------



## KerryGold

^ :rofl:

5 days til June now fellow buds!!!!

:happydance: xXx


----------



## Annamumof2

congrats to the new arrival babies.... big hugs and well done nice weight


----------



## Mother of 4

MustangLove-Congrats! :flower:
Mommyof2peas-that's great news.

I have a check up today but I'm not expecting any progress to have been made to be honest. I woke up this morning crying in pain my left side was killing me...I took some tylenol and went back to bed finally and woke up the pain was gone. Feel a little nauseated and a few contractions but that's it. Not sure what happened. I've been 1cm dialated since 35 weeks so we'll see. I'll report after my appt. later. Have a great day all you June ladies :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

hopefully soon now Sooz how exciting! :hugs:


----------



## squeal

Congratulations Mustang!


----------



## Sooz

Britt11 said:


> hopefully soon now Sooz how exciting! :hugs:

Thanks, but I'm not hopeful! Should get a sweep Wednesday so maybe after then. At least she'll be a true June Bud. :haha:


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats Mustang

Making it real now...Shit I'm gonna have another baby.


----------



## Squashy_12

Congratulations he is gorgeous...im booked in for a sweep and stretch, what on earth is a stretch???


----------



## Groovychick

Never heard of it hun, although I'd be interested to know! :)


----------



## Sooz

I think it literally means stretching your cervix if they can get their fingers inside! You see some women told they are 2cm dilated but can be stretched to 3cm. Sounds pleasant LOL!


----------



## Groovychick

Ahhhhhhhhh right! Thanks Sooz! :thumbup:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Mustang_Love said:


> Hello everyone!!! My son, Jaxon Christopher was born on Wednesday, May 25th at 12:47 AM. He weighed 6 pounds, 7 ounces and is 21 inches long.
> 
> I began induction Monday morning with a dose of prostaglandin gel. Mild contractions started almost immediately and continued all day. That evening went I went in for my scheduled second dose, the MW said I was contracting enough so I did not need it. That was around 5:30pm. At about 9:45 pm my water broke and the contractions picked up immediately. Went to the hospital and found that I was only dilated 1 cm. DH and I decided to stay there and try to get some rest. The contractions continued (strong and steady) but at 3:45pm the next day I was only 5 cm. We decided to start pitocin which greatly increased the strength and frequency of the contractions. The doctor was to keeping me on almost constant fetal monitoring but we could only pick up his heart rate when I was laying down and that was the most uncomfortable position to have a contraction in. For that reason (and the fact that I was absolutely exhausted) I had an epidural at about 7pm. At 9:30 pm I was 9 1/2 cm dilated and having the urge to push. I was finally able to push him out at 12:47 that night!
> 
> I'm still in shock that I was able to do it and I feel like a different woman. Like I have crossed over :haha:
> 
> This was the best picture I could get right now, as my own camera was left at home in the rush of my water breaking. I am absolutely, 100% IN LOVE with this little man!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:flower: Congrats!!!


----------



## Groovychick

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a322/MGCKCard/congratulations.gif


----------



## Squashy_12

Sooz said:


> I think it literally means stretching your cervix if they can get their fingers inside! You see some women told they are 2cm dilated but can be stretched to 3cm. Sounds pleasant LOL!

Sounds fab :wacko:
hopefully he comes naturally then...5 days to go


----------



## Maid Marian

What things is everyone including in their birth plan? I've finally got round to doing mine :)


----------



## squeal

Rose_W said:


> What things is everyone including in their birth plan? I've finally got round to doing mine :)

I'm not bothering with one, just going to go with the flow :)


----------



## Squashy_12

Ive not done one either, last time it went out the window. So i too am just going with the flow x


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Congratulations Mustang_Love! He's perfect. <3


----------



## Sweet_Mama

I wanted to let everyone know that Maggie and I are finally at home and doing well. Neither of us ever exhibited any symptoms of infections and were treated proactively as our blood tests had shown elevated levels of white blood cells and something else I can't remember.

The hardest part was that Maggie had to be on an IV and then I was discharged first, but stayed with her in the Pediatric unit (not the NICU), which was quite uncomfortable to stay in overnight for someone who has just given birth, especially since I was alone, sore, exhausted, and stressed out.

I'll really have to write out an entire birth story... one that outlines the birth process and a separate one that outlines everything that went wrong because it was such a miserable experience... just one that had an awesome outcome with a perfect baby.

We are working on the whole sleeping thing, but last night was only our first night at home. She eats like a champ... I've never had a baby take to breast feeding so well like she has and that makes things so much easier. I'm engorged right now, so that bites, lol, but she doesn't seem to care. 

I'm so excited for everyone that has already delivered and is about to deliver. It's been a wonderful few months and a you are all a wonderful group of women to have been hanging out with.

Finally, pictures:

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Maggieafewhoursold.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/Maggiewideeyes.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/IrishMaggie.jpg


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee, love the wee bit Irish shirt :) She's a gem :)


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hee hee, love the wee bit Irish shirt :) She's a gem :)

I love that shirt, too. I had to get it for all of my husband's family. Although I am American, my DH is from England (born and raised), and his parents were both Irish as is most of his HUGE family. Maggie is named after his mum.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Seeing you june mommies pop, really makes me get excited! This last leg has been really hard on my body. With my other two I was always talking about having more "before" I had even had them! But with this one all that has been going through my mind is "I am SOOO done" lol I have to take ambien just to sleep at night. Every single time I try NOT to take it, I end up not sleeping and my hips hurt so bad Im up and down all night lol. So keep the pictures coming ladies! Helps me remember that we are all in the final stretch :D


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Sweet_Mama said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Hee hee, love the wee bit Irish shirt :) She's a gem :)
> 
> I love that shirt, too. I had to get it for all of my husband's family. Although I am American, my DH is from England (born and raised), and his parents were both Irish as is most of his HUGE family. Maggie is named after his mum.Click to expand...

I'm American, DH is Scottish and I have Irish in me as well :) My gran's maiden name is Riley.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ozzieshunni said:


> Sweet_Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Hee hee, love the wee bit Irish shirt :) She's a gem :)
> 
> I love that shirt, too. I had to get it for all of my husband's family. Although I am American, my DH is from England (born and raised), and his parents were both Irish as is most of his HUGE family. Maggie is named after his mum.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm American, DH is Scottish and I have Irish in me as well :) My gran's maiden name is Riley.Click to expand...

My grans maiden name is also Riley. Although we have often wondered if it was O'riley and when they came over they dropped the O


----------



## Maid Marian

Congratulations sweet_mama, she's absolutely beautiful, and I'm really glad you're both back home and can relax now :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

mommyof2peas said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Hee hee, love the wee bit Irish shirt :) She's a gem :)
> 
> I love that shirt, too. I had to get it for all of my husband's family. Although I am American, my DH is from England (born and raised), and his parents were both Irish as is most of his HUGE family. Maggie is named after his mum.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm American, DH is Scottish and I have Irish in me as well :) My gran's maiden name is Riley.Click to expand...
> 
> My grans maiden name is also Riley. Although we have often wondered if it was O'riley and when they came over they dropped the OClick to expand...

MY maiden name is Riley, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000J6CDY6
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BNQC58

Last of the fun stuff in the mail today:) now just waiting on my little lady to get here :)


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congratulations Span, Sweet Mama, and Mustang Love on the births of your babies!!!! We were able to take Katelyn home from the NICU last week and me and my DH have been trying to get some sort of routine together - needless to say we are exhausted...delightfully happy, but exhausted!


----------



## Babydazed

Sweet_Mama said:


> Our third lovely little flower is here! Margaret (Maggie) Rose was born on 5/24/11 @9:15 a.m. weighing 7 pounds, 7 ounces and measuring 20.5 inches long. We are both doing well and will be home later today. Pictures posted when I can get them from my camera. Birth story another time.

Congratulations SM! :happydance:
She looks precious and I love her little Irish vest! I hope you're both well.


----------



## Babydazed

Mustang_Love said:


> Hello everyone!!! My son, Jaxon Christopher was born on Wednesday, May 25th at 12:47 AM. He weighed 6 pounds, 7 ounces and is 21 inches long.
> 
> This was the best picture I could get right now, as my own camera was left at home in the rush of my water breaking. I am absolutely, 100% IN LOVE with this little man!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations! He's lovely! :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Congratulations MissMuffet in bringing Katelyn home!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hmmmmm, wouldn't it be funny if we were all related somehow down the line? :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Full term today! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Spent about a hour on my ball last night watching "the Rite" scary movie btw! By the time I got off it my pelvis hurt so bad I couldnt walk. Took a good 10 min for everything to calm down enough for me just to move my legs. It was the strangest thing. But still no "real" contractions:dohh:


----------



## Sooz

Hi ladies, Thought something was kicking off today but sadly not.

I started having quite regular BH at around 2pm and shortly after we went to the party next door. I came home at 4:30 to feed the animals and they had started to be accompanied by pains so I stayed home and bounced on my ball. By 5pm they were coming quite fast, getting a lot stronger and lasting longer...I ended up needing to breath through them. I was also getting sharp stabbing pain and intense pressure in my pelvis. That lasted up until around 7:30 where they began to get further apart and less intense and sadly they stopped completely about half an hour ago.

We're both totally gutted. :(


----------



## claire-lou

I'd try and get some rest SoOz, i think things will kick off during the night. I did this with my little boy. Everything stopped about 3pm, BH's started again at 9pm, got painful, I was 6cm at 4am and he was born at 6am. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Sooz

I hope so, thank you. I feel so sorry for DH....he just looks so disappointed.


----------



## mommyof2peas

:happydance: Still sitting very low but sticking out more then a couple days ago :) YAY for Full Term
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## claire-lou

Happy full term Amanda

Sooz how are you this morning?


----------



## Sooz

I'm still here with nothing new to report except an amazingly good nights sleep, I must have been exhausted as I only got up once for a wee!

DH wants to try :sex: later to see if we can get things going again.


----------



## lollylou1

hope everyone is doing ok and not too fed up!
i am 37 weeks tomorrow and it honestly cant come quick enough!
i have a consultant appointment on wednesday and have been taking morphine for a week now for how bad my spd is! we will see what the consultant has to say about it!
im hoping a plan will be put in place as now baby got to go on neonatal alert due to the meds so a little scary for me!
congrats to everyone who has had baby and all who are so so so close!
Lou
xxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: Mine is scared to have sex because he doesn't want me to go into labor. Which is bad cause I do want to :sex: badly! :rofl:


----------



## Sugarcube

Hope every one is having a good bank holiday. Have just returned home from a two week stay in hospital (due to high blood pressure) with my beautiful baby boy Justin John born Friday 27th May 2011 by c section.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations Sugarcube! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

congrats Sugarcube and glad you are out of the hospital!
Lollylou- sorry to hear about the pain, hope your bubs shows up soon and I am sure he will be totally fine from the morphine
:hugs:
with a due date of June 30th, i get to watch all of you guys have your babies first, dont forget about me though!


----------



## Babydazed

Sugarcube said:


> Hope every one is having a good bank holiday. Have just returned home from a two week stay in hospital (due to high blood pressure) with my beautiful baby boy Justin John born Friday 27th May 2011 by c section.

Congratulations! Glad you're back home safe and sound with the little one :flower:


----------



## yomo

Congrats sugarcube 0 I am 36+3 today and feel SHOCKING! Don't know if it's Lily growing or braxton hicks or what ???? getting pains in the back, and had really bad cramps all day in my stomach and legs, I also feel sick. Has anyone else experienced this? xx


----------



## Groovychick

Sugarcube said:


> Hope every one is having a good bank holiday. Have just returned home from a two week stay in hospital (due to high blood pressure) with my beautiful baby boy Justin John born Friday 27th May 2011 by c section.

https://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z88/classy-collectables/congratulations-2.gif


----------



## Squashy_12

Congratulations sugarcube x


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats Sugarcube.

:hugs: to all those waiting and suffering.

It's almost June!!! :wohoo:

xXx


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Congratulations Sugarcube. It's great to be home, isn't it.

The rest of you ladies, just hang in there. It's almost your turn.


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congratulations Sweet Mama, Mustang Love & Sugarcube :happydance:

I need some "turn baby turn" vibes please :haha: baby still transverse and doing everything I can to get them to turn :D


----------



## KerryGold

Sooz has had her baby girl!!!

Paige Alyse was born at 5:05pm on just gas and air following a waterbirth after a six hour labour.

That's all the info I have so far.

:happydance: xXx


----------



## yomo

KerryGold said:


> Sooz has had her baby girl!!!
> 
> Paige Alyse was born at 5:05pm on just gas and air following a waterbirth after a six hour labour.
> 
> That's all the info I have so far.
> 
> :happydance: xXx

Yayyy congrats to Sooz these June buds are coming fast now ) xx


----------



## Squashy_12

awww another ickle person.. Congratulations Sooz xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My goodness! They are coming fast!!!! Not long now and I'll be joining the June babies :)


----------



## squeal

Congratulations Sooz!


----------



## mommyof2peas

2cm at 37 + 2 check up today :D doc did a mini sweep, nothing to crazy. He said just to get things stirred up :)


----------



## KerryGold

Sooz's baby was 8lb12!

It's June!!!!!!!

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo:

xXx


----------



## soontobemom

Just popping in to say Congrats to everyone on their new arrivals


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:wacko: OMG, it is June.....


----------



## Maid Marian

It's June!!!!! Our month is here :happydance:


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats Sooz


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Rose_W said:


> It's June!!!!! Our month is here :happydance:

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations to Sugarcube and Sooz! xxxx

Had 10 hours of contractions on Sunday after sex and then at 2.30am Monday morning they just stopped. Nothing since - so frustrating! Won't be long now though.

How is everyone else getting on?

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois it sounds like your little one will be here anytime now!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Posted an update about Baby Alex in my journal! :) I'm well. The rings have had to come off though cause of swollen fingers :(


----------



## Mother of 4

Congrats to all the new June arrivals!


----------



## squeal

Yay for it being June!! :happydance:

I can look at the calendar every day now and see my Due Date marked and get a little bit more excited as each day passes :D


----------



## Gwizz

Its June :wacko:

Congrats to all the lovely new little arrivals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:

https://www.desiglitters.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/congratulations-desi-glitters-19.gif

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babydazed

Congratulations Sooz! :happydance:

I'm in hospital now waiting for my epidural and c-section! I'll be meeting my baby in about an hour! :baby:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Babydazed, in 2 weeks I'll be in your shoes! Good luck :).


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck babydazed


----------



## Annamumof2

Wondering if you guys would like to guess the weight of baby at the scan i have for next week, wriggle was 2lb 15oz at my last scan & i'm 36weeks now, i'm wondering what you guys think wriggle might weigh at my next scan, also guess the weigh you think wriggle will be at birth please reply with for example:
Scan:-
Birth: -
thank you & good luck in the guessing game the 7th June is my scan


----------



## Lois

Very exciting Babydazed! Hope it all went well.

Lx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Just seen the time, hope all went well babydazed and that you and baby are doing good :hugs:.


----------



## four

Had our little girl on 5/28 at 9:56am!


----------



## Squashy_12

Congratulations xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

congrats!


----------



## mummylove

I would just like to congratulate all u ladies who av had their babies or about to this month. I will be happy to share my birthday on 9th june to sum of u ladies lol


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congratulations to all the new arrivals :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations to four! Hope you are both doing well.

Lx


----------



## mommyof2peas

new bump pics cause I thought bump looked cute today lol :cloud9: Hope I dont have many bump pics left to take lol
 



Attached Files:







37 +4.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









37+4 2.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gwizz

Anna: Scan:- 5lb 1oz Birth: - 8lb 2oz Complete guess lol!!!!!

Congrats Four on your little one!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Lovely bump as always Amanda :D

:dust: for you girls

xxxxxx


----------



## span

Kerrygold has had her baby this morning. :happydance:
Her yellow bump turned pink. :thumbup:

Leila May was born at 5.45am in the pool weighing 8lb1oz. :baby:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

My goodness, they are coming fast!


----------



## yomo

Congrats to all you new mummies xx


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats four and kerrygold


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats KerryGold!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :pink:


----------



## Mother of 4

Congrats ladies! :flower:


----------



## Lois

Congratulations to KerryGold!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Cummon boy babies lol!! :D (although mine can stay put for this weekend at least!)

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats!!

Gemma, Your bound to have him now! just for that comment :) Its so nice today that my SIL just told me it owuld be ok to have the baby today. That way she can leave work early. Guess it so nice she would rather be watching the kids at the hospital then at work lol


----------



## squeal

Congratulations KerryGold!

I'm full term today :happydance:


----------



## yomo

Me too, it's a great feeling knowing if they were to come out today that all would be well xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Me three!!!!!

Side note: just had chicken fajitas. OMG! I am a good cook :haha:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congratulations KerryGold on having your little baby girl. Would really like to hear your story (I'm hoping for a waterbirth too) :flower:.


----------



## Gwizz

Happy full term girls!!!!!!!

lol Amanda!

x


----------



## claire-lou

Me four :rofl:


----------



## Squashy_12

Congrats Kerrygold xx
I was due yesterday, not had even a slight twinge :( i can deal with going over but really struggling with the heat.
Keeping fingers crossed something happens the weekend
x


----------



## JNA

16 hours of painful labor and 1 long 2nd degree tear later I had Kaliyah weighing 9lbs 3oz 20 inches long June 2 2011. She is the sweetest little girl. She was stunned by birth and didnt cry until 8 minutes after she came out. That was pretty horrific but all is well and im so in love. I will post birth story when I get home tomorrow :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00375-20110603-0248.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congrats JNA she is beautiful!


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats!


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats JNA she's gorgeous


----------



## chevelle383

June Marie 
Born 6/2/11 5:04am
7lbs 8oz
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110602-00018[1].jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chevelle383

So pround of Wifey!!! She had such an intense labpre. ontractions were on top of eachother. Almost no break in betwwen them and she still made it ALL NATURAL!!! What a girl :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats to the two new babies! :happydance:


----------



## yomo

Congrats JNA and chevelle383 xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats JNA and chevelle383!!! Both of your babies are beautiful! 

Im getting excited...not long now, I hope lol Am I the only june mommy that gets more and more jealous with every baby story? lol Dont get me wrong Im just AS excited....but dang it Im so done LOL


----------



## squeal

Congratulations JNA and Chevelle383!! 



mommyof2peas said:


> Congrats JNA and chevelle383!!! Both of your babies are beautiful!
> 
> Im getting excited...not long now, I hope lol Am I the only june mommy that gets more and more jealous with every baby story? lol Dont get me wrong Im just AS excited....but dang it Im so done LOL

Nope, I'm just the same! I want to meet my baby now but at the same time I want him/her to cook a little longer as I'm afraid he/she is too tiny. I have a growth scan on Monday so will see what they say then.

I tried for the first time since very early on in the pregnancy to check my cervix today, couldn't even reach it! That's not good, if baby is near to coming isn't it meant to become lower?

I don't think she's posted in this thread lately but SofieKirsten had her baby Jake the other day :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Good on you for being able to get around your bump to even try a cervix check! LOL I've been 2cm since tuesday and wondering if anything is happening. Guess Ill find out this coming tuesday LOL Im glad Im not the only one! I feel guilty wanting to jump in line, but dang it, if everyone else is doing it!! right? lol

I saw on her journal:) I've been waiting on pictures.


----------



## Squashy_12

Im with you both...totally and utterly fed up now. Really want my little man here x


----------



## Lois

Congratulations to JNA and Chevelle! Two more beautiful girls join the world.

Lx


----------



## squeal

Has anyone been inserting EPO vaginally? I've got to the point where I can, but it just seems a little weird at the same time so I'm a bit reluctant to start. I've just been taking the one tablet orally so far a day.

If they tell me baby has fattened up on my scan on Monday I might try some Clary Sage in the bath.

I don't want baby here until after the 11th though as I am getting my hair done on the 9th and there's an NCT Nearlly New Sale on the Saturday!


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats JNA and chevelle383 (and Sofiekirsten)

:wohoo:


----------



## Britt11

oh congrats JNA and Chevelle, what beautiful little baby girls :hugs:
omg, gets me so excited for my LO's arrival.

I didnt know SK had her baby too, wow exciting, her and I were similar in how far along we are...omg I better get my hospital bag packed lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

squeal said:


> Has anyone been inserting EPO vaginally? I've got to the point where I can, but it just seems a little weird at the same time so I'm a bit reluctant to start. I've just been taking the one tablet orally so far a day.
> 
> If they tell me baby has fattened up on my scan on Monday I might try some Clary Sage in the bath.
> 
> I don't want baby here until after the 11th though as I am getting my hair done on the 9th and there's an NCT Nearlly New Sale on the Saturday!

I have to ask why you're concerned :shrug: Your LO isn't due for 3 weeks and you may go overdue. Don't rush nature :thumbup:


----------



## squeal

Ozzieshunni said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been inserting EPO vaginally? I've got to the point where I can, but it just seems a little weird at the same time so I'm a bit reluctant to start. I've just been taking the one tablet orally so far a day.
> 
> If they tell me baby has fattened up on my scan on Monday I might try some Clary Sage in the bath.
> 
> I don't want baby here until after the 11th though as I am getting my hair done on the 9th and there's an NCT Nearlly New Sale on the Saturday!
> 
> I have to ask why you're concerned :shrug: Your LO isn't due for 3 weeks and you may go overdue. Don't rush nature :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry, concerned about what? I don't want to rush nature, but I am getting a little impatient now as I want to meet baby, I think if I knew what we were having I could wait a little longer, I really don't want to go over due though, as long as I don't run into July that's fine with me.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congratulations JNA and Chevelle :happydance:

I'm looking forward to having my own birth story. I completely understand where you're coming from Squeal, this team :yellow: mallarky is a lot harder than initially thought. I can't wait to meet our little boy/girl. In fact, we're having a good old Indian for dinner tonight - commence the spicy food!!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

squeal said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been inserting EPO vaginally? I've got to the point where I can, but it just seems a little weird at the same time so I'm a bit reluctant to start. I've just been taking the one tablet orally so far a day.
> 
> If they tell me baby has fattened up on my scan on Monday I might try some Clary Sage in the bath.
> 
> I don't want baby here until after the 11th though as I am getting my hair done on the 9th and there's an NCT Nearlly New Sale on the Saturday!
> 
> I have to ask why you're concerned :shrug: Your LO isn't due for 3 weeks and you may go overdue. Don't rush nature :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, concerned about what? I don't want to rush nature, but I am getting a little impatient now as I want to meet baby, I think if I knew what we were having I could wait a little longer, I really don't want to go over due though, as long as I don't run into July that's fine with me.Click to expand...

:dohh: Sorry, Americanism, lol! I meant why you were concerned with getting the baby out sooner.


----------



## Gwizz

After the curry have :sex: too lol! make his night :haha:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Just spent the last hour and a half at the park with my little boy and visiting with my cousin (who is due the 8th lol) It was so nice catching up and sitting in the sun! Plus got my mind off of waiting for baby to come out!! lol William enjoyed running around like a little mad man too :)


----------



## squeal

Ozzieshunni said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been inserting EPO vaginally? I've got to the point where I can, but it just seems a little weird at the same time so I'm a bit reluctant to start. I've just been taking the one tablet orally so far a day.
> 
> If they tell me baby has fattened up on my scan on Monday I might try some Clary Sage in the bath.
> 
> I don't want baby here until after the 11th though as I am getting my hair done on the 9th and there's an NCT Nearlly New Sale on the Saturday!
> 
> I have to ask why you're concerned :shrug: Your LO isn't due for 3 weeks and you may go overdue. Don't rush nature :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, concerned about what? I don't want to rush nature, but I am getting a little impatient now as I want to meet baby, I think if I knew what we were having I could wait a little longer, I really don't want to go over due though, as long as I don't run into July that's fine with me.Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: Sorry, Americanism, lol! I meant why you were concerned with getting the baby out sooner.Click to expand...

Oh I see :) I just want to know what we've got. I've got everything ready and waiting and all we need now is baby here, I'm getting a little impatient, and seeing everyone on here have theirs and all the lovely pictures make me want it even more! I'm just a little excited now that's all.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I know what you mean though about wanting to see the little person you've been carrying around for 9 months!


----------



## Doodlepants

I haven't been on in ages!
Congratulations on all of the beautiful babies!!!
I can't believe it's our month already!!!
x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh my gosh I am so excited - I woke up this morning to find that I've had my "show" :yipee:. I know that could mean a little while left yet but it's still fab! I've also been getting period type cramps on/off since so here's positive thinking.


----------



## KerryGold

Sounds similar to me on Thyrsday! Leila arrived earky on Friday!

xXx


----------



## Lois

Oooh not long now BritAcrossSea! I went into labour about 2 days after having a show with my DD. Lots of luck to you.

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

Oh hope its not long now britaccrosSea


----------



## squeal

That's exciting Brit! Everytime I go to the loo I am hoping for there to be something but I know it's far too early yet!

I do keep getting period type pain along the bottom of my bump but the MW told me that it's probably baby pushing down there and stretching parts of the uterus that haven't been stretched before.

I've felt pretty crap all weekend. Had a headache yesterday afternoon which I still had in the early hours of this morning and had to get up in the end because of it. I've felt a bit light headed and just weak in general too. I think I am just too tired as not had much sleep. Just got up from a 2 hour nap and feel a bit better but I'm glad I have a hospital appointment as at least then my BP will be checked and I can be reassured that it's not that that's making me feel rubbish hopefully.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Just thought I'd quickly update, we had a baby girl: Dotti Loiacono. She was born today at home in the birthing pool at 3.15pm weighing 8.3lbs :cloud9:.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Sooz

Thanks for all the messages and congrats to all the other new mummies. Paige decided to prove me wrong and be a May baby after all! Just scraping in, established labour started at 11am and she was born 20 minutes after my waters burst at 5.05pm on 31st May.

We got home yesterday as I had to have surgery with a spinal for a 3rd degree perannial tear after delivering on just Entonox. Finally got BF well established yesterday evening.

Here's some pics. Good luck to every one due this month, not long to go now! xxx
 



Attached Files:







253802_10150201310856112_672701111_6891522_1935326_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6









259003_2067270088011_1432575835_2455547_5076790_o.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## claire-lou

Massive congrats BritACrossSea

She is gorgeous Sooz


----------



## mommyof2peas

holy crap BritACrossSea that was fast!! Congrats!!!cant wait for pictures :D


----------



## Britt11

oh wow Brit, congrats!! :thumbup: that didnt take long. Wonderful on the home pool birth. Look forward to pics

Sooz- she is absolutely gorgeous and you look radiant.
"Paige" is on our baby girl name list...lovely


----------



## mommyof2peas

Been quiet today, is everyone off having their babies?


----------



## yomo

Nope still here ( 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Maid Marian

OH MY GOD Britt, congratulations hun I'm soooo happy for you, and so glad you got your home birth :thumbup: Can't wait to see photos of your little girl xx


----------



## Annamumof2

right where do i start....

Friday as you know i had an appointment for a check up at 3:10pm i went and the women was running like half hour late which is not like them, by the time i went in she was looking around for a BP cuff to use on me and when she found one and used it my BP was up but not very high, but high enough to make her worried? anyway she asked me to go do a wee sample and i went to go do it then come back and she checked it and i ended up with 2 + protein, which i was surpriced because my last appointment it was a trace... anywho we was then talking about the signs that i have had for PE and i told her the long list, swelling in hands and feet, flashing lights now and again in eyes, black moving lines in eyes, headache that would kinda go then come back with a bite and feeling not so well in myself so she write that down then told me to go lay down on the table so i did that and she messured my bump which i was 36+1 at the appointment and i messured 42wks then she checked his heart and she was happy about that, soooo then i got up and asked her is mussuring feather then i am anything to worry about and she said that it wasnt that every midwife messures diffrent and that it can depend on the babys position, after all that i got weighed (i dunno if i lost or gained as i didnt check) and then she said she needs to take bloods and then i will need to go to the hospital as they think its PE so i was like ok but is that at the horton (5/10mins drive away) or the JR Oxford (45mins drive away) and she said that seeing as i have travel problems she will try to swing it so then i can get seen at the horton which i was pleased about, so then i left the surgary and dad took me to the horton and i was sitting around for 10mins with the midwife trying to find out if i was surpost to be at the DAU, labour ward or Mat unit (upstairs) in the end she found out i was surpost to be at the Mat unit and we went upstairs and i was sat there from 5pm till going on for about 7ish i think it was and andy come in from finishing work and then we waited to see the doctor.... anyway he was speaking to me and told me that i was gonna end up admitted but my bloods come back alright and if the CTG was alright i can go home, so the midwife put me on the CTG and i had to wait till it had the criteriea met... anyway it kept saying it wasnt met and we found out that Flynn was sleeping at this time, which she was complaning about the lengh he was sleeping for in the end i told andy to go get me a cup of cold water and when i had that Flynns heart rate changed and then the criteriea was met and we was discharged at 9pm i was told that if anything kicked off or i was still feeling unwell over weekend to get my arse up to the JR... and from the time i left i started getting contractions every 5mins from my back to my front and the doctor i told him about this when he saw me said it was BH and i thought well this dont feel like BH anyways i had to go to sainsburys to go get some pull ups for the kids to wear at my mums in bed because my mum and dad said they will have them over night so i could rest... so we went to sainsburys, then KFC to get something to eat then to my parents and then back to home and i settled down but was still contracting and end the end i took parasetamol and that carmed it and by 11ish i think it was we ended up going to bed...

Saturday i woke up at funny hows but i slept in till going on 11am which i felt so good about and i had been getting the odd contracts but they was spaced out alot longer this time, i rang mum then went shopping and went to get the kids after and then come back home so nothing new there...

Sunday (yesterday) i was not feeling so well i didnt sleep well either i went to bed saturday night at 9:30pm and woke up midnight (sunday morning) then i was awake till 5am which i was not happy about Flynn thought it was fun to keep me up so i didnt have a good day then, i had a bath last night and i had one real contraction as it felt diffrent it went from the top of my bump to the bottom of my bump instead of across... and then ive had nothing sense then.

this morning (monday) i have been sick twice and been feeling like i want to be sick again i dunno weather its my morning sickness back or weather i am worried about tomorrows appointment as i feel like every time i have an appointment i end up in hospital

anyway sorry for the long post.... and sorry i havent posted up to many people as i have been so tired and i have been looking on my phone but at the mo i am on my laptop.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Still here. Cramping a lot though and I have a very painful backache :(


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

can you update me please

Im down as due june 23rd
my twins were born May 16th Holly and Lily 5lb15 and 6lb1!


----------



## Lois

Congratulations BritAcrossSea! Hope you are both getting on well. x

Lovely pics Sooz - sorry to hear you had such a bad tear but congrats on getting home with LO now.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Anna1982! That's great news. Lovely picture too!

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats Anna 1982


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations ladies! :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

And they keep on coming :happydance: Lovely twins Anna :)


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats Ladies - Well Done to you all :wohoo:

...Im still in one piece lol!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## iamgracie

I'm supposed to be due on Wednesday, but so far, NOTHING's happening. :nope: Still here in one BIG piece! :haha:


----------



## claire-lou

Yep I'm one Huge piece too Iamgracie


----------



## Maid Marian

Same here!


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congrats to all the newest deliveries!! This thread is really hopping and it's only the 6th!


----------



## squeal

BritAcrossSea said:


> Just thought I'd quickly update, we had a baby girl: Dotti Loiacono. She was born today at home in the birthing pool at 3.15pm weighing 8.3lbs :cloud9:.




Anna1982 said:


> Hiya
> 
> can you update me please
> 
> Im down as due june 23rd
> my twins were born May 16th Holly and Lily 5lb15 and 6lb1!

Congratulations to both of you!

Had my growth scan today, baby is still small but they have no concerns and I don't need anymore scans :) if baby isn't here by 6th July then they're going to induce me, so I will be trying everything to get baby here before then as I really don't want to be induced!


----------



## claire-lou

Great news squeal


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

I can't believe how many babies have been born already! 

Congrats to all the new mummies! I'm so excited to become part of this group... Soon soon soon!!!!


----------



## ready2b81

I'm due June 19th! YAY!


----------



## Groovychick

Not long at all girls! :)


----------



## yomo

Morning ladies, the first thing I have done after my cupppa was to check if we have anymore babies, It's so exciting congrats to all the june mummies so far.

Anyone else constantly dreaming about babies? x


----------



## Anna1982

thanks ladies,
still cant believe theyre here, I should only be 37 weeks and 6 days pregnant lol


----------



## Gwizz

:cloud9: anna

xxx


----------



## Lois

Due date today and just got back from midwife appointment. My cervix is closed and unfavourable - so disappointing! She did as much of a sweep as she could but it looks like I've got at least a few more days to go. At least baby was happy and in a good position.

Am going to console myself with chocolate cake! 

Hope the rest of you are well today.

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: Lois


----------



## Mother of 4

Congrats to all the new babies that have been born! :flower: I'm still tugging along :)


----------



## Squashy_12

I had my little boy isaac james on sun at 20.31, 7lb 5 oz absouletly perfect xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Squashy_12 said:


> I had my little boy isaac james on sun at 20.31, 7lb 5 oz absouletly perfect xx

YAY! Congrats!


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Had my little girl Corrine on June 1st at 7:12 p.m. weighing 7'11 via C Section.


----------



## mommyof2peas

wow, when they start coming they really start coming. 
Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## yomo

Congrats to the both of you xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats MissDeeDee and Squashy12


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations girls! :)


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats girls on your bundles!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## yomo

The numbers going up and up it's so exciting ) x


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Squashy and DeeDee!

Lxxx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats all! :happydance: Feel like I'm typing that on a daily basis now :haha:


----------



## span

Congratulations on all the new arrivals - haven't checked here for a few days and got a bit of a shock that it's up to 16 already! :happydance:


----------



## Sooz

Wowee, 16 babies! Congrats to all the new mummies. :flower:


----------



## Gwizz

16 :shock: wow!!!!!!!!!

Congrats if Ive missed anyone!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwizz

mommyof2peas has had her little girl this afternoon - I'll let her update fully:D

Congrats hun!

x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Amelia Anne born at 9:01am, weighing in at 6lb 12oz, 19 1/4 inches. I will get some photos up soon as I can :)


----------



## claire-lou

Massive congratulations xx


----------



## yomo

Yay congrats Hun xx


----------



## xshell79

Hi ladies I forgot to post in here ....

I had my baby girl megan louise born on 13th may weighing 6lb 1oz 

Welcome to motherhood all u new mummys and all the best for the new mummys to be xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats xshell79! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Squashy_12

Congratulations...lots of june babies and were only on day 8 xx


----------



## Babydazed

Wow - I turn my back for one week and we're up to 17 babies! Congratulations on all the new arrivals. :happydance:

My c-section delivery went really well last Thursday and we welcomed our daughter Maria into the world at 7lb 13oz. We were in hospital for three nights and now we're settling in at home. She's so cute and I can't believe my wriggley little bump is now a fully grown baby! :baby:


----------



## mommyof2peas

xshell79 said:


> Hi ladies I forgot to post in here ....
> 
> I had my baby girl megan louise born on 13th may weighing 6lb 1oz
> 
> Welcome to motherhood all u new mummys and all the best for the new mummys to be xxx

Congrats!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Babydazed said:


> Wow - I turn my back for one week and we're up to 17 babies! Congratulations on all the new arrivals. :happydance:
> 
> My c-section delivery went really well last Thursday and we welcomed our daughter Maria into the world at 7lb 13oz. We were in hospital for three nights and now we're settling in at home. She's so cute and I can't believe my wriggley little bump is now a fully grown baby! :baby:

Congrats to you:) Im happy everything went well


----------



## mommyof2peas

Pictures here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.222006164485842.63097.100000293811650&l=4aff47f9c8


----------



## Britt11

Congrats to all the new mommies today....so lovely to see, I love checking this thread
:hugs:


----------



## Lois

Congratualtions 2peas, xshell and babydazed!! Lx


----------



## Lois

Gorgeous pictures 2peas! She's beautiful.


----------



## Groovychick

Lovely pictures! :)


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats Girls!!!!!!!!!!

We still need more boy births !

:wohoo:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just wait until next Friday :haha: That'll be my little man coming into the world then!


----------



## Gwizz

:haha: hopefully mine wont be far behind 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies.. they are coming fast!


----------



## Lois

I'm working on it Gwizz, believe me! 2 days overdue now - boooooooooo. The husband is having sex tonight whether he likes it or not. LOL I don't think he'll complain.

Lx


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations to all the new mummies :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

:haha: Lois - have fun lol!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Groovychick

:winkwink:


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

I'm crossing my fingers that I don't go over...ugh... I can't imagine. I have 7 days and I'm already hoping he'll be here before the due date.


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you hun. :)


----------



## Squashy_12

Congratulations mummies, hope your all enjoying your new little people xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

birth story can be found here for those who may have missed it :) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/637771-birth-amelia-anne.html


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Here is a picture from today...

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h110/sweetmamags/milkdrunk.jpg

Milk drunk... sleeping it off in Mommy's arms on the patio.:thumbup:

17 days old.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Awwwwwwww! :)


----------



## kandbumpx

Hi.. Just found this thread, thought I'd come and say hi. I was due yesterday but still not had any signs LO wants to come. I just wish I knew when she was coming and hurry up!


----------



## Sooz

I've written up my birth story, it is very long & detailed and also very, very honest about birth & how I felt immediately after. 

I'm hoping it might help people feel a bit more prepared than I did!

Ready or Not: The birth of Paige Alyse


----------



## Gwizz

:wave: kandbumpx!!!!


----------



## soontobemom

Baby Jacob was born On 9th of June at 3.27pm, weighing 8lbs 6.5ozs via emergency c-section. Very scary as I had cord prolapse but he got here safe and sound. He is in SCU as he has developed an infection


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats soontobemum!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Hope baby Jacob is out of SCU soon and at home :) :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

Congratulations, hope he's home soon


----------



## Sooz

soontobemom said:


> Baby Jacob was born On 9th of June at 3.27pm, weighing 8lbs 6.5ozs via emergency c-section. Very scary as I had cord prolapse but he got here safe and sound. He is in SCU as he has developed an infection

Congratulations, hope it isn't long before he's well enough to come home with you. :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

congrats soontobemom, as the others said hope he is home with you soon
:hugs:


----------



## Lois

kandbumpx said:


> Hi.. Just found this thread, thought I'd come and say hi. I was due yesterday but still not had any signs LO wants to come. I just wish I knew when she was coming and hurry up!

Hello hun, Welcome to the group! I'm overdue too (due date was 7th) so I feel your pain! Hope it happens soon for you.

Lx


----------



## Lois

soontobemom said:


> Baby Jacob was born On 9th of June at 3.27pm, weighing 8lbs 6.5ozs via emergency c-section. Very scary as I had cord prolapse but he got here safe and sound. He is in SCU as he has developed an infection

Congratulations! Fingers crossed that Jacob is all better and out of SCU soon.

Lx


----------



## kandbumpx

Lois said:


> kandbumpx said:
> 
> 
> Hi.. Just found this thread, thought I'd come and say hi. I was due yesterday but still not had any signs LO wants to come. I just wish I knew when she was coming and hurry up!
> 
> Hello hun, Welcome to the group! I'm overdue too (due date was 7th) so I feel your pain! Hope it happens soon for you.
> 
> LxClick to expand...

Horrible waiting and not knowing when they're going to come isn't it :/. You had a sweep or signs or anything? X


----------



## Lois

Have had a million braxton hicks in the last couple of weeks and 10 solid hours of them over a week ago but achieved nothing! Have had a bit of a show. I had a sweep on my due date but it did absolutely nothing and mw said my cervix was closed and unfavourable. Booooooooo. Beginning to suspect that the due date I got at my dating scan was less accurate than the one based on my dates, which would actually put my edd at today.

Any signs for you?

Lx


----------



## Squashy_12

Congrats soontobemum xx


----------



## kandbumpx

I'M IN LABOUR :D
well.. contractions lasting 50 seconds and about 3 and half mins apart


----------



## Britt11

kandbumpx said:


> I'M IN LABOUR :D
> well.. contractions lasting 50 seconds and about 3 and half mins apart

ohhh how exciting :happydance::happydance:
look forward to the update


----------



## mommyof2peas

kandbumpx said:


> I'M IN LABOUR :D
> well.. contractions lasting 50 seconds and about 3 and half mins apart

YAY! EXCITIN! remember to breath :happydance: good luck hun


----------



## Lois

That's great! Good luck kandbump! Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Good luck kandbump!


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck kandbump


----------



## Annamumof2

i would like to be removed from here thanks guys because i find that i am being ignored here and i get more responce from the july bumps where i first was till i found out i was gonna be a june mummy.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anna :shrug: Just unsubscribe from the thread. :shrug: No need to make people feel bad.

Congrats all the new mommies and laboring mommies!


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: Anna sorry you feel that way


----------



## Lois

Annamumof2 said:


> i would like to be removed from here thanks guys because i find that i am being ignored here and i get more responce from the july bumps where i first was till i found out i was gonna be a june mummy.

With respect Anna you often come into the thread to talk about yourself and your problems whilst completely ignoring anything that anybody else has said about what they are experiencing. You tend to reap what you sew in forums. There's no need for you to "remove" yourself from the June group if you don't want to but if you feel you would rather have your name taken off the list that is fine.

Said without ill feeling and hopefully received in the same light.

Lx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Just checking in on the June buds.....congrats to the newest arrivals!!:flower:


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

3 days to go and still no signs of labor!!!

I think I'm gonna go over... as upsetting and irritating it is, I know that bubs has to come out eventually! 
Mommy is gonna have to kiss your toes whether you like it or not!!! :happydance:


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies,

Isabelle Kay was born on 8th June 2011 weighing 5lb 3oz. She is absolutely adorable.

After not having had sex for well over a month we decided to Monday evening, after getting back into bed and having a cuddle ten minutes later my waters broke!

She was delivered with forceps which was absolute agony and now to make matters worse my episiotomy has become infected and my stitches have come out. It's making everything that bit harder. We got out of hospital today.

Congratulations to all the new Mummies, I couldn't beleive there were 20!!

Good Luck to all those still waiting xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

squeal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Isabelle Kay was born on 8th June 2011 weighing 5lb 3oz. She is absolutely adorable.
> 
> After not having had sex for well over a month we decided to Monday evening, after getting back into bed and having a cuddle ten minutes later my waters broke!
> 
> She was delivered with forceps which was absolute agony and now to make matters worse my episiotomy has become infected and my stitches have come out. It's making everything that bit harder. We got out of hospital today.
> 
> Congratulations to all the new Mummies, I couldn't beleive there were 20!!
> 
> Good Luck to all those still waiting xx

Congrats hun! thats 3 of us that had our LO one the 8th ;) mother of 4 had her little girl the 8th as well:) sorry about all the extras though :( i hope you heal quickly


----------



## Britt11

congrats Squeal!! sorry about the other stuff, hope you have a speedy recovery. DH and I havent BD in forever, so after this week of work, we are getting down to business :thumbup: seemed to have worked for you.
love the name

how are our over due moms holding in there?


----------



## lollylou1

Hey everyone sorry I haven't been about much but eith spd being so bad and bed rest and family probs o just haven't had a chance! I have been in hospital since past Wednesday 8th where induction was started I gave birth to Reuben Harry Stuart on the 12th June at 3.26pm weight 7lb 14oz he is perfect! We had lots if trouble getting him here (obviously wasn't ready) but once things got going it went very quickly! I tore a fair bit so got stitches and managed to somehow get my own way and come home today, was supposed to be in until fri for obs! Anyway just a post whilst up at 4am lol I will come bk over next few days and have a proper catch up on how everyone is doing and getting on! Congratulations to all the new mummies and hope everyone is doing ok!
Lou
Xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Congratulations Lollylou and Squeal


----------



## squeal

Congratulations LollyLou!

I'm expecting the healing process to be very slow. The health visitor is meant to be coming to have a look down there today but I don't know if and when she will turn up. The midwife was not happy with the 'state' I am in down there, so that was good to hear! :( I just want to enjoy my baby without being in pain!


----------



## Gwizz

lollylou1 said:


> Hey everyone sorry I haven't been about much but eith spd being so bad and bed rest and family probs o just haven't had a chance! I have been in hospital since past Wednesday 8th where induction was started I gave birth to Reuben Harry Stuart on the 12th June at 3.26pm weight 7lb 14oz he is perfect! We had lots if trouble getting him here (obviously wasn't ready) but once things got going it went very quickly! I tore a fair bit so got stitches and managed to somehow get my own way and come home today, was supposed to be in until fri for obs! Anyway just a post whilst up at 4am lol I will come bk over next few days and have a proper catch up on how everyone is doing and getting on! Congratulations to all the new mummies and hope everyone is doing ok!
> Lou
> Xxx

Congratulations on little Reuben!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:



squeal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Isabelle Kay was born on 8th June 2011 weighing 5lb 3oz. She is absolutely adorable.
> 
> After not having had sex for well over a month we decided to Monday evening, after getting back into bed and having a cuddle ten minutes later my waters broke!
> 
> She was delivered with forceps which was absolute agony and now to make matters worse my episiotomy has become infected and my stitches have come out. It's making everything that bit harder. We got out of hospital today.
> 
> Congratulations to all the new Mummies, I couldn't beleive there were 20!!
> 
> Good Luck to all those still waiting xx

Congrats!!!!!!!! :happydance: Hope you heal quickly, sounds painful atm hun :hugs:


----------



## squeal

It's VERY painful. 

Ladies who have had stitches I have found a great aid to take away all stinging. Get yourself a SHE WEE. That way urine has to go no where near your stitches. I can wee without any pain whatsoever if I get it in the correct place, I honestly would sit there and cry without it. It makes me a bit angry really because it would be a doddle if I wasn't infected and healing going to take forever.


----------



## Sooz

Congrats Squeal and lollylou!

Squeal, i'm sorry to hear about your stitches, did they not send you home with antibiotics and pain killers? I was positively rattling when I was discharged and my pain killers/anti-inflammatories only finished today.


----------



## claire-lou

Wonder if the full moon tomorrow night will have any effect on those still waiting?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Shhhhhhh! I have three days. I don't want to go into labor before the c-section, lol, cause they will just section me anyways! :haha:


----------



## claire-lou

Yes but it would be sooner Ozzie


----------



## yomo

squeal said:


> It's VERY painful.
> 
> Ladies who have had stitches I have found a great aid to take away all stinging. Get yourself a SHE WEE. That way urine has to go no where near your stitches. I can wee without any pain whatsoever if I get it in the correct place, I honestly would sit there and cry without it. It makes me a bit angry really because it would be a doddle if I wasn't infected and healing going to take forever.

Haha like it :thumbup: my sister said everytime she went for a pee she had to go in the shower haha.

Hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## Gwizz

Oooo didnt realise full moon :thumbup:

:hugs: Squeal

x


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Squeal and Lollylou!! Very happy for you both and hope the healing process is as quick as poss for you!

Cupcake - hope things get moving for you soon, there's no frustration quite like waiting for LO to arrive!

Full week overdue now. Arrgghh! lol

Full moon?! Bring it on!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: Lois and overdue ladies!!!

x


----------



## squeal

Sooz said:


> Congrats Squeal and lollylou!
> 
> Squeal, i'm sorry to hear about your stitches, did they not send you home with antibiotics and pain killers? I was positively rattling when I was discharged and my pain killers/anti-inflammatories only finished today.

They did, I have two packs of antibiotics and some painkillers. The painkillers will run out soon though :(

The HV came yesterday, she said she hadn't seen anything as bad before so that made me feel great. I'm going back to hospital on Monday to see the midwife as she wasn't happy with how it looked and will be able to tell if it's any better or not.



yomo said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> It's VERY painful.
> 
> Ladies who have had stitches I have found a great aid to take away all stinging. Get yourself a SHE WEE. That way urine has to go no where near your stitches. I can wee without any pain whatsoever if I get it in the correct place, I honestly would sit there and cry without it. It makes me a bit angry really because it would be a doddle if I wasn't infected and healing going to take forever.
> 
> Haha like it :thumbup: my sister said everytime she went for a pee she had to go in the shower haha.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon xxClick to expand...

That's what I was having to do at the hospital. For the first three days it was great, I could wee pain free, but then it all went horribly wrong.

Last night I just sat on the sofa and cried it was that bad.

So did this full moon work for anyone!?


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: squeal

Full moon is tonight at about 10 :happydance:


----------



## Lois

Is it wrong that I'm putting more faith in the full moon than I had in the two sweeps I have had so far?! I'm normally sceptical about these things but I'll go with anything at this point.

Lx


----------



## claire-lou

I'm not over due yet but would do anything, you won't be the only one dancing naked in the garden under the moon tonight :rofl: boy are my neighbours in for a treat :rofl:


----------



## squeal

We had sex for the first time in over a month and ten minutes later my waters broke! Worked for us! :)


----------



## Maid Marian

Squeal my husband might be sending you a thank you card, I think you've tipped the balance for me! I haven't felt like having sex in weeeeeks now, and poor hubby's suffering ... but I'm desperate to get my little guy out, so if it worked for you .... :winkwink:


----------



## Sooz

We started having sex again at 37 weeks, and we DTD the day before I went in to labour....no idea if they were related or not!


----------



## Mother of 4

Just wanted to announce here too so the front page can be edited :) I had my little girl on June 8th (wednesday). She was 19 inches long and 7lbs 0.6oz. The labor was very quick but eventful. Working on writing up a birth story and will be posting it hopefully soon. I'm reading through the thread trying to catch up hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats!!!! Less than 2 days and my little guy will be here!


----------



## Mother of 4

Ozzieshunni said:


> Congrats!!!! Less than 2 days and my little guy will be here!

Thanks...that's very exciting can't wait for your update! :) Hope all is well :flower:


----------



## yomo

Mother of 4 said:


> Just wanted to announce here too so the front page can be edited :) I had my little girl on June 8th (wednesday). She was 19 inches long and 7lbs 0.6oz. The labor was very quick but eventful. Working on writing up a birth story and will be posting it hopefully soon. I'm reading through the thread trying to catch up hope everyone is doing ok.

Congrats hun xx


----------



## Squashy_12

Congrats to all the new mummies xx


----------



## Britt11

congrats to all the new mommies :happydance:
:hugs: to those over due, I cant imagine, aggh, I hope I am not over due

cheers


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congratulations to all new arrivals :happydance:

I've been joking all day about the moon and now I'm having some crampy feelings low down :wacko::haha: Maybe I need to get out there in the garden at 10pm :haha:


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats Mother of 4 :wohoo: !!!!!!

DTD didnt work for me last night, might combine it at 10pm tonight see if a double whammy works :haha:


----------



## Maid Marian

Hoping the full moon works for all of us! It's still bright as day here, so hoping will be able to see it :shrug:


----------



## squeal

Rose_W said:


> Squeal my husband might be sending you a thank you card, I think you've tipped the balance for me! I haven't felt like having sex in weeeeeks now, and poor hubby's suffering ... but I'm desperate to get my little guy out, so if it worked for you .... :winkwink:

I know how you feel, I went off it in the end too but then you miss the closeness. Now I keep saying I'm glad that we had sex at the very last opportunity because it's going to be a bloody long time before he goes anywhere near there again!!



Ozzieshunni said:


> Congrats!!!! Less than 2 days and my little guy will be here!

I hope everything goes well for your Ozzieshunni and that you make a quick recovery.


----------



## Maid Marian

squeal said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> Squeal my husband might be sending you a thank you card, I think you've tipped the balance for me! I haven't felt like having sex in weeeeeks now, and poor hubby's suffering ... but I'm desperate to get my little guy out, so if it worked for you .... :winkwink:
> 
> I know how you feel, I went off it in the end too but then you miss the closeness. Now I keep saying I'm glad that we had sex at the very last opportunity because it's going to be a bloody long time before he goes anywhere near there again!!Click to expand...

That's what I keep thinking too, it's now or not-for-a-long-time!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats Amanda!! Again LOL Cant wait to read your birth story. Ive been waiting for it :) Mine is in my journal if you missed it :D


----------



## Gwizz

Full moon hasn't seemed to work for me :(


----------



## Maid Marian

Not sure if Full Moon has worked for me .. it's certainly done something, having period pains since midnight, not bad, but uncomfortable and still not gone now I've woken up. :shrug:


----------



## squeal

Rose_W said:


> Not sure if Full Moon has worked for me .. it's certainly done something, having period pains since midnight, not bad, but uncomfortable and still not gone now I've woken up. :shrug:

Definitely sounds like it could be the start of something Rose! Good Luck!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Tsk tsk! Don't you know you're supposed to dance naked under the full moon for it to work? :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Sounds really good Rose, none of my 'practice' contractions felt like period pains, just the real things!


----------



## squeal

My contractions felt like period pains to start with.

When I got to hospital the MW said have you had any contractions and I said no, maybe one, and she was like "Well we're not going to get very far with that then" but when she hooked me up to the machine I was having them regularly, I just didn't expect a contraction to feel like that, funnily enough I hadn't experienced it before!


----------



## Sooz

She's so pretty Squeal. :cloud9:

I didn't expect contractions to feel like that either, hence why I didn't believe I was actually in labour for quite a few hours!


----------



## KerryGold

Hi all! :wave:

Congrats to the other new mummies! Sorry I haven't been about much. Life with Leila has been a little more complicated than anticipated! My birth story, which explains the other stuff is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/637508-my-labour-leila.html

The short version is that Leila has a sticky pulmonay valve in her heart and is being admitted to Alder Hey in Liverpool on Monday to have an operation to open the valve. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.

Good luck to those of you still waiting. I hope the overdue June Buds get moving soon!

@Rose, I also had back-period pains the morning that I went into labour so fingers crossed!

:flower::hugs: xXx


----------



## Lois

Congratulations to Mother of 4! Hope you are both well.

Lx


----------



## Lois

Hope all goes well with Leila's operation KerryGold, will be thinking of you. Can't imagine what you've been going through.

Beautiful picture squeal - she's a sweetie!

How are you feeling Ozzieshunni? Not long now!!

Hope the period-type pains come to something for you Rose...they are supposed to be a good sign.

I still haven't popped. Sex (and full moon of course!) last night have caused bloody show, colostrum leaking and lots of period-type pains today - really hope it isn't much longer as I'll be 10 days over tomorrow. Come on little man, time to make an appearance!

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Thinking of you KerryGold :hugs: 

Sounds positive Lois!!!!!!!!!!!! any day now :D

x


----------



## Sooz

Lois with all those symptoms I'll be amazed if you make it until morning without something seriously kicking off!


----------



## Squashy_12

Squeal shes beautiful, fingers crossed for lois and rose...i only went 3 days over so def feel for you xx


----------



## squeal

KerryGold my thoughts are with you and your family, I can't imagine what it must be like for you all, stay strong and I'm sure you will be telling us all the good news about how it went soon :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm having my c-section tomorrow morning. I have to be at the hospital for 8am. :wacko: My love and hugs to all the new mommies! I'll be joining you shortly!


----------



## Britt11

KerryGold said:


> Hi all! :wave:
> 
> Congrats to the other new mummies! Sorry I haven't been about much. Life with Leila has been a little more complicated than anticipated! My birth story, which explains the other stuff is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/637508-my-labour-leila.html
> 
> The short version is that Leila has a sticky pulmonay valve in her heart and is being admitted to Alder Hey in Liverpool on Monday to have an operation to open the valve. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Good luck to those of you still waiting. I hope the overdue June Buds get moving soon!
> 
> @Rose, I also had back-period pains the morning that I went into labour so fingers crossed!
> 
> :flower::hugs: xXx

Ahh Kerrygold :hugs: you are in our thoughts, the surgery will go well, wishing your LO a speedy recovery.

Lois- it sounds like literally any time!! who knows maybe you are in labour right now :happydance:

Ozzie- so excited for you, wishing a healthy delivery. look forward to the update/pics


----------



## Lois

Thanks all.

I'm FINALLY in labour! Proper contractions kicked off at about 11pm last night. Looks like it's going to be a long labour like last time but at least it's started now!

Good luck for today Ozzie!


----------



## Sooz

Lois said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I'm FINALLY in labour! Proper contractions kicked off at about 11pm last night. Looks like it's going to be a long labour like last time but at least it's started now!
> 
> Good luck for today Ozzie!

:happydance: Wahoo!

Hope all goes well Lois, and for you with your section today Ozzie. :flower:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Great news Lois :thumbup:

KerryGold - thinking of you, your LO, and your family for Monday :flower: my DS had an operation at 7 weeks old, so I can imagine how you're feeling :hugs:

Ozzie - hope you're getting on ok - sure you will be :)


----------



## Gwizz

Good Luck Ozzie and Lois!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

x


----------



## SmokyJoe78

No news today? :shrug::haha:


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congrats to all the new mommies. Kerrygold you and your lo will be in my prayers.


----------



## Gwizz

Happy daddies day to all the daddies! Happy due date to me! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Britt11

Missmuffet, your little girl is so cute :hugs:

GWIZZ- congrats on due date :thumbup: anytime now

wondering about more updates, I am sure Lois had her LO now

Happy Father's day to the daddies


----------



## KerryGold

COME ON LOIS! You need to update the thread! :haha:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Ladies, send some of this labor dust my way! I hit 39 weeks today and I'm starting to look and feel like an overstuffed sausage! :haha:



Congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies! I love to see everyone's pictures! :kiss:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Great bump LoR :thumbup: I too, am also feeling like an overstuffed sausage :haha::blush:


----------



## Gwizz

*Claire-Lou had her baby this morning (21st June) - little girl  Called Martha Patricia 7lb 15oz*

Congrats hun :happydance:

Hope you are ok Lois!!!!!! :D

Im still here - now overdue


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations to Claire-Lou on her daughter :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alexander David born by c-section 17th June at 4:01pm! 8lbs 3oz 52cm long! We're home now and doing fine. :)


----------



## Gwizz

:wohoo: Congrats Ozzieshunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great weight and lovely name!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## squeal

Gwizz said:


> *Claire-Lou had her baby this morning (21st June) - little girl  Called Martha Patricia 7lb 15oz*
> 
> Congrats hun :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are ok Lois!!!!!! :D
> 
> Im still here - now overdue

Congratulations to Clair-Lou and Ozzie! Hope you make a quick recovery Ozzie.


----------



## Britt11

wow congrats to Ozzie and Claire-Lou. :happydance::baby:
lovely names and great weights :thumbup:
:hugs: to those overdue


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congratulations to Clair-Lou and Ozzie :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Im A bit late on the announcement as have been busy but I had my baby girl Lyla Rose on June 2nd 2011, a day eariler than expected :) 

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261281_2116638045087_1519816083_32449015_7385107_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/247972_10150631326375052_585980051_18957490_3922966_n.jpg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254210_10150628108840052_585980051_18916823_8061420_n.jpg


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats on baby Lyla!!!! :D

x


----------



## Britt11

ahh baby Lyla is so cute, congrats :hugs:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats on the birth of baby Lyla - what a fab name :thumbup: :D


----------



## yomo

Congrats to all you new mummies


----------



## Sooz

Congrats Ozzie & Ella :cloud9:


----------



## Gwizz

Still here and overdue!!! We're running out of June lol 

:hugs: to any other overdue ladies out there!

x


----------



## TB82

Congrats to all the new June mums.
7 days left till my EDD


----------



## kandbumpx

I thought I had posted on here that I had my little girl, but don't think I have :/!
So anyway, I had my little girl 3 days overdue on 13th June at 17:55 weighing 7lb2oz. Link to my birth story in my signature if you want a read :) xx


----------



## Squashy_12

kandbumpx said:


> I thought I had posted on here that I had my little girl, but don't think I have :/!
> So anyway, I had my little girl 3 days overdue on 13th June at 17:55 weighing 7lb2oz. Link to my birth story in my signature if you want a read :) xx

Congratulations x


----------



## Squashy_12

congrats claire-lou, Ella and ozzie...yay for another boy x


----------



## Groovychick

I had my little girl on June 11th at eleven minutes past nine weighing in 7lb 9oz.


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats again Sarah (Groovychick)!!!! and kandbumpx!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:

x


----------



## harocat

It's been quite a while since I checked in but I've got just a few days left till my due date. Aside from a few contractions here and there (maybe a couple of times per day), no real sign that I'm going into labor any time soon. He needs to get out already!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats all!!!!!!! :)


----------



## claire-lou

Sending lots of labour :dust: to the remaining June mummies xx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hey ladies, just came back from my midwife appointment and they did an internal check to see how things are progressing....I'm not even close :haha:. My cervix is high, hard, and closed. The only 'positive' thing the midwife said was "well, at least she's head down!"

So I don't anticipate her coming anytime soon. If she's not here by her due date I'll plan on taking a few long walks to see if I can get things moving. I'm not too worried about it, I just don't want to go past 41+5 because that's when they said they would induce...and I want to avoid that at all costs.


----------



## squeal

I don't know what my cervix was like prior to my waters breaking but the first internal I had at hospital the MW had to pull my cervix down which was really painful so just because yours is still high doesn't always mean nothing could happen, I was over 2 weeks early.


----------



## LadyofRohan

squeal said:


> I don't know what my cervix was like prior to my waters breaking but the first internal I had at hospital the MW had to pull my cervix down which was really painful so just because yours is still high doesn't always mean nothing could happen, I was over 2 weeks early.

Eep! I've never heard of a midwife pulling down the cervix! That sounds painful :nope:


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: ladyofrohan!

I have mw later too 

x


----------



## yomo

Good luck with midwife ladies, Gwizz you having a sweep? x


----------



## Gwizz

If she'll give me one yeah - muttered summot last time about only having one after 41 weeks but im gonna beg :haha:

x


----------



## squeal

LadyofRohan said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what my cervix was like prior to my waters breaking but the first internal I had at hospital the MW had to pull my cervix down which was really painful so just because yours is still high doesn't always mean nothing could happen, I was over 2 weeks early.
> 
> Eep! I've never heard of a midwife pulling down the cervix! That sounds painful :nope:Click to expand...

It was, I was laid on the bed clinging onto the railings, it was probably more painful than a contraction!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeeeeouch!!!!! Pulling a cervix down? I've never heard of that!


----------



## LadyofRohan

squeal said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what my cervix was like prior to my waters breaking but the first internal I had at hospital the MW had to pull my cervix down which was really painful so just because yours is still high doesn't always mean nothing could happen, I was over 2 weeks early.
> 
> Eep! I've never heard of a midwife pulling down the cervix! That sounds painful :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> It was, I was laid on the bed clinging onto the railings, it was probably more painful than a contraction!Click to expand...

If you don't mind me asking, do you know why the midwife did that? You said your LO was two weeks early so I didn't know why they would have to pull down your cervix?


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats on new babies :happydance:

LoR - you can always say no to being induced if everything's ok and you don't want to - I did last time, until the pressure to be induced got too much at 17 days past EDD - kind of wish I hadn't as i don't think DS was ready to be born :wacko:


----------



## Gwizz

Had my sweep :thumbup: Induction booked 1/7/11 if nothings happened by then

x


----------



## Maid Marian

SmokyJoe - I'm planning on turning down induction, really want this little man to come when he's ready.


----------



## Debbie_23

Hi everyone i havent been on this in a while but thought id let you all know my little booy alfie arrived on 12 june weighing 9lb 11. He is gorgeous and settling in well.


----------



## TB82

Debbie_23 said:


> Hi everyone i havent been on this in a while but thought id let you all know my little booy alfie arrived on 12 june weighing 9lb 11. He is gorgeous and settling in well.

Congratulations


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats debbie_23 :wohoo:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyofRohan

SmokyJoe78 said:


> Congrats on new babies :happydance:
> 
> LoR - you can always say no to being induced if everything's ok and you don't want to - I did last time, until the pressure to be induced got too much at 17 days past EDD - kind of wish I hadn't as i don't think DS was ready to be born :wacko:

Unfortunately at the birthing center they will not take me past 41+5, so if I refuse the induction I will be forced to go to a hospital and not be under midwife care. So I would really have to weigh my options 1) be induced at 41+6 at the birth center where I will be with the midwives I've had the entire pregnancy and have the atmosphere that I want or 2) be in a hospital, in a completely different atmosphere than I want and under OB care. I think I'd rather stick with the birth center.

Of course, hopefully she will definitely show up before 41+5! :thumbup: I'm trying not to worry too much about it.


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: LoR!

x


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats Debbie :happydance:

LoR - that's a hard one - I can totally understand why you'd want to stay with the birth centre. I'm sure you'll go into labour naturally before 41+5 :D

Rose - that's my plan too this time (as long as nothing is wrong if I go for monitoring), and I can't really be induced anyway because of previous c-section. They said they would break my waters and then if labour didn't start I'd have to have a section again :wacko: :( So just going to say 'no' for as long as possible :winkwink:


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats on all the new babies and :hugs: to those still waiting.

Leila had her heart operation on Tuesday. Her condition was so serious it could have led to heart failure :cry: However, the op went really well and the Dr was delighted with the outcomes. He hopes she won't need any further procedures! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## squeal

:cry:


LadyofRohan said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what my cervix was like prior to my waters breaking but the first internal I had at hospital the MW had to pull my cervix down which was really painful so just because yours is still high doesn't always mean nothing could happen, I was over 2 weeks early.
> 
> Eep! I've never heard of a midwife pulling down the cervix! That sounds painful :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> It was, I was laid on the bed clinging onto the railings, it was probably more painful than a contraction!Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, do you know why the midwife did that? You said your LO was two weeks early so I didn't know why they would have to pull down your cervix?Click to expand...

I honestly don't know, I think it just helps speed up labour and gets the cervix in place where it should be.



KerryGold said:


> Congrats on all the new babies and :hugs: to those still waiting.
> 
> Leila had her heart operation on Tuesday. Her condition was so serious it could have led to heart failure :cry: However, the op went really well and the Dr was delighted with the outcomes. He hopes she won't need any further procedures! :happydance:
> 
> xXx

I'm glad everything went well for your LO, must be such a relief :hugs:

I feel crap this afternoon. The midwife came to see me, she said my episiotomy still looks to be infected even though I was told on Monday the swab taken came back negative so I now have a new course of anti-biotics and it still looks very bruised down there. She has already spoken to someone about referring me once I reach 6 weeks for re-fashioning as she said I am unlikely to be happy with how it will heal at the end :cry:


----------



## claire-lou

Just a quick update

Had text from Gwizz at 22:00 to say she was on the way to hospital as her waters had broke.


Sending her :dust: and love :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

KerryGold said:


> Congrats on all the new babies and :hugs: to those still waiting.
> 
> Leila had her heart operation on Tuesday. Her condition was so serious it could have led to heart failure :cry: However, the op went really well and the Dr was delighted with the outcomes. He hopes she won't need any further procedures! :happydance:
> 
> xXx

oh Kerry glad it went well, I know its so scary isnt it, so glad that big operation is over with, poor little one, she shouldnt have to go through that so soon in life. wishing a speedy recovery for her

Congrats Debbie :baby::happydance:

good luck to GWIZZ, hope to get an update soon

I had an u/s today for decreased movement, LO is pefectly fine but is already measuring 8 pounds they guesstimate :shock: I hope she comes soon
:hugs:


----------



## Lois

Hello Ladies!! I'm back from beyond...all well, have just been getting used to life with 2 LO's and establishing breastfeeding. Will update all of the new babies now...CONGRATULATIONS to all of the new mummies and LOTS OF LUCK to everyone who is still cooking their bun!

Kerryold - Glad to read that Leila's operation went so well, excellent news! xxx

Our son, Joseph ______ James was born on 18th June at 12.25am weighing 8lb 2oz. I had an amazing natural waterbirth and couldn't have asked for better. I had a 2nd degree tear but didn't even realise until the midwife said I needed some stitches so my fear of tearing was totally unnecessary. Joseph is doing really well and I'm so in love with him already.

Lx


----------



## Sooz

Congrats Lois!

I would honestly chose to tear any day despite how irritating the healing process has been because at the time you are totally unaware of it. I didn't even feel it, let alone know it had happened, until they started poking about to assess the damage. With a cut you know it's coming!


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats Lois


----------



## foreverfairy

Hi june mummys! How have i never seen this thread! well i had my little man Elai on the 14th june.Everything is going good.Hes sleeping well,feeding good and generally forfilling his role as the most snuggable,scrumptious bubba.he he.
Congrats to all us june mummys xxxx


----------



## claire-lou

Sorry ladies only just got round to getting on here, Gwizz had a baby boy at 10:56 8lb 4oz. Well done Hun, can't wait got a name. Huge congratulations to you all xxx


----------



## Maid Marian

Can't believe the rate we're all popping now, I really will be the last one!!


----------



## yomo

Congrats to all the June mums so far, I lost my plug this morning so I am hoping that she isn't much longer. xx


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats Gwizz, Lois & foreverfairy :happydance:

Kerry - glad to hear that your DD's operation went well - hope that you're ok too - it's been such a worrying time for you all - wishing her a speedy recovery :flower:

Yomo - that sounds promising :winkwink:


----------



## Britt11

ahh good to have you back Lois :hugs:
congrats to Lois, GWIZZ and fairy on their babies :baby:

Yomo, this sounds exciting, look forward to your update :hugs:

Rose- dont you worry, I am convinced I will be the last one and into July, my LO is so snug she isnt even engaged yet and they guesstimate her to be 8 pounds already :shock: they will let me go as late as July 10th if needed, must start looking at some eviction techniques


----------



## claire-lou

Britt and Rose try to relax it will happen :hugs:

Yomo sounds very promising :happydance:


----------



## mummy2 b

Just thought i would let you know i had my little Princess Sienna Lily Rose on the 21st of june :cloud9: weighing 7lb 3oz:happydance: 
xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats mummy2b, our girls were born on the same day


----------



## Britt11

congrats Mommy2b, Sienna is on our short list :) actually so is Paige and I saw a Paige was born in this thread too
How many of us are left to deliver? Yomo, Rose, and I there must be a few more

hus


----------



## Sooz

Lol, loads of people have told us Paige was on their short-list since she was born. Then one random guy asked if it was a family name as he'd never come across it before....it's not that uncommon in the UK surely?


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats Mummy2b :happydance:

I'm still here Britt11 :haha:


----------



## iamgracie

Hi ladies, my 13days overdue son finally made an appearance on 21 June 2011 at 4:00am weighing a whopping 10lbs and 10oz! :happydance:

Just thought I'd let you know :blush:


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm still here too! She seems to be very comfortable where she is :wacko:

40 week (due date) bump pics!


----------



## LadyofRohan

iamgracie said:


> Hi ladies, my 13days overdue son finally made an appearance on 21 June 2011 at 4:00am weighing a whopping 10lbs and 10oz! :happydance:
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know :blush:

Holy moly! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

omg Iamgracie, thats a good size baby...I'm thinking mine will be that big if I go overdue....

L.O.R.- beautiful belly, gosh your LO has to be coming soon

so we have LOR and SmokyJoe also waiting.
good luck everyone


----------



## claire-lou

What a healthy size Iamgracie well done and congratulations

Lovely bump LOR


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congrats iamgracie :happydance: what a fantastic weight!


----------



## Maid Marian

Wow iamgracie, congrats!! I'm thinking my little guy will be a big baby too!


----------



## Lois

Congratulations to Gwizz, mummy2 b, and iamgracie!!! Lots of labour inducing thoughts to the rest of you, hope you're feeling well. How are the UK members doing in this heatwave?!

Lx


----------



## Lois

foreverfairy said:


> Hi june mummys! How have i never seen this thread! well i had my little man Elai on the 14th june.Everything is going good.Hes sleeping well,feeding good and generally forfilling his role as the most snuggable,scrumptious bubba.he he.
> Congrats to all us june mummys xxxx

Hi foreverfairy and congratulations to you too. What a gorgeous name for your little boy.

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Lois said:


> =How are the UK members doing in this heatwave?!
> 
> Lx

Sitting with the fan on fullblast!! :haha: It's really muggy and uncomfortable, but also torrential rain here!


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats to Lois, Mummy2b, iamgracie and foreverfairy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Ty to Claire for updating everyone on my little man !!! :baby:

25th June @ 10.56am weighing 8lb 3.5 oz

Heatwave is killing us though :(

Sending warm wishes to u all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mustang_Love

Congrats on the newest arrivals!! I can't believe June is almost over :haha:


----------



## squeal

Mustang_Love said:


> Congrats on the newest arrivals!! I can't believe June is almost over :haha:

I know, I waited for what felt like forever for it to arrive and now that it has it's gone by in a flash!


----------



## LadyofRohan

I keep telling Eowyn that she's supposed to be a June baby, not a July one! Let's hope she listens! :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh what heatwave? Hasn't hit Scotland lol


----------



## Lois

Believe me Ozzie, you don't want it to!

Lx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I spoke too soon! Sunshine today!


----------



## Gwizz

:hugs: ladies, hope ur ok :flower:

Heres my birth story: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/656861-finally-introducing-my-baby-boy-2-a.html


----------



## Maid Marian

LadyofRohan said:


> I keep telling Eowyn that she's supposed to be a June baby, not a July one! Let's hope she listens! :haha:

I feel the same!!



Ozzieshunni said:


> Ugh what heatwave? Hasn't hit Scotland lol

It has up in Aberdeen!


----------



## LadyofRohan

*sigh* Had my midwife appointment today. Apparently baby is very happy and comfortable where she is at the moment. She's in the perfect position and I'm even having mild contractions. The problem is that she's no where near my cervix. The midwife said she's more than likely 'stuck' behind my hip and that I'm going to have to do alot of different positions and weird walking (walking down the street with one foot on the curb and one off) to try to get her rocked past my hip so she can become engaged. My cervix is still too high to reach effectively and closed. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that these positions work! If not they will book me for an induction on Thursday next and I don't want that at all :cry:


----------



## Maid Marian

LadyofRohan said:


> *sigh* Had my midwife appointment today. Apparently baby is very happy and comfortable where she is at the moment. She's in the perfect position and I'm even having mild contractions. The problem is that she's no where near my cervix. The midwife said she's more than likely 'stuck' behind my hip and that I'm going to have to do alot of different positions and weird walking (walking down the street with one foot on the curb and one off) to try to get her rocked past my hip so she can become engaged. My cervix is still too high to reach effectively and closed.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that these positions work! If not they will book me for an induction on Thursday next and I don't want that at all :cry:

:hugs: I hope Eowyn comes soon, I don't want an induction either so i know how you feel!


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: to those still waiting


----------



## Cupkake.Luver

Lots of June babies! Lets keep them coming! Good luck to those of you still due and overdue!


----------



## yomo

Looks like the rest of us are going to be in July ( xx


----------



## LadyofRohan

yomo said:


> Looks like the rest of us are going to be in July ( xx

Yeah, unless my water breaks right this second and I have a super fast labor it looks like my June baby will be a July one....
























Nope....water didn't break :haha:


----------



## yomo

Haha mine ain't neither! It's my birthday today and I have been willing her on all day but nothing other than 4 number 2s sorry for the tmi haha xx


----------



## claire-lou

Happy birthday Yomo


----------



## yomo

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## Maid Marian

half an hour left, and my little lad will officially be a july baby!


----------



## Sooz

Did we get any last minute June babies I wonder?


----------



## Maid Marian

Not here!


----------



## Lois

July is a fine month for a baby!! Fingers crossed for the remaining few - they'll be out and about before you know it.

Lx


----------



## Britt11

Happy Birthday Yomo
Yup, July baby for this girl too, they are prepared to let me go as long as July 10th/11th before inducing me :dohh: agghh, lets hope this LO comes on her own soon

good luck to the other girls, lets please keep each other posted


----------



## LadyofRohan

Definitely a July baby here as well... I have until the 7th before they will induce. Let's hope she shows up before that! :wacko:


----------



## Maid Marian

I'm going for a scan on the 7th to make sure baby's doing fine, and if so I'm going to put induction off :thumbup:
Sending labour dust to us all!!


----------



## Squashy_12

Good luck, and fingers crossed it all starts naturally soon xx


----------



## squeal

Rose_W said:


> I'm going for a scan on the 7th to make sure baby's doing fine, and if so I'm going to put induction off :thumbup:
> Sending labour dust to us all!!

Is putting off induction dangerous at all? I thought if the pregnancy went on for too long then the placenta started to not function so well which obviously puts the baby at risk ... I could be wrong though, that's just what someone told me.

Happy Birthday Yomo!

Everyone is clearly busy with babies as this thread isn't very active anymore except for those left waiting!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Squeal, yes from what i have read and heard from my doc, these babies can be at risk but that is usually why they send you for a scan when you are one week overdue and then every few days after that, as long as baby is doing well and has lots of fluid- they will let you go 2 weeks I believe. Well over here anyway
That is a worry of mine too, I just want her out when I know she is healthy and fully baked, no need to keep her in extra....aggh but our babies tell us when I guess

Have had some stomach tightenings but literally that is it, I am sure that is nothing, anyone else have anything going on?
:hugs:


----------



## squeal

Britt11 said:


> Hi Squeal, yes from what i have read and heard from my doc, these babies can be at risk but that is usually why they send you for a scan when you are one week overdue and then every few days after that, as long as baby is doing well and has lots of fluid- they will let you go 2 weeks I believe. Well over here anyway
> That is a worry of mine too, I just want her out when I know she is healthy and fully baked, no need to keep her in extra....aggh but our babies tell us when I guess
> 
> Have had some stomach tightenings but literally that is it, I am sure that is nothing, anyone else have anything going on?
> :hugs:

Ahh I see :)

They were going to induce me if I went 12 days over due. Baby obviously didn't like the sound of that as my waters broke the same day they told me!


----------



## claire-lou

It is true but they just monitor on a daily basis, they can scan the blood flow tho the placenta I do believe


----------



## mommyof2peas

I read every day, just dont have alot to say about pregnancy ...since Im not anymore :D lol 

:hugs: to those still waiting!! July is a great month to be born (july 15th here!!) 

If anyone gets bored there is a link to my journal at the bottom and you can follow my day to day stuff with baby amelia there :D


----------



## Maid Marian

squeal said:


> Rose_W said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for a scan on the 7th to make sure baby's doing fine, and if so I'm going to put induction off :thumbup:
> Sending labour dust to us all!!
> 
> Is putting off induction dangerous at all? I thought if the pregnancy went on for too long then the placenta started to not function so well which obviously puts the baby at risk ... I could be wrong though, that's just what someone told me.
> 
> Happy Birthday Yomo!
> 
> Everyone is clearly busy with babies as this thread isn't very active anymore except for those left waiting!Click to expand...

You have scans every other day to make sure everything's ok, but I think that baby and your body know when you're ready for labour, so I want it to happen naturally :thumbup: Dates aren't exact, so nothing suddenly changes when you hit 40 weeks: I think everybody's different so everybody's pregnancy will go very differently, it seems silly to me to try to make everyone conform to a particular date - some babies are ready at 37 weeks, so it doesn't seem unreasonable that some won't be ready till 42/43 weeks.


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, lost my plug today and just feeling tired and off but no contractions yet. Had a few painless BH earlier but nothing now...agghh, come on baby.
I am so huge, I went to the mall (walking very slowly) and everyone is starring at me like I am a freak show. :wacko:
ready to meet my little girl


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck Britt, hope thinks move along now


----------



## Lois

Sounds good Britt! Lots of luck x


----------



## squeal

Good Luck Britt! Bet you're getting even more excited now. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Maid Marian

Britt11 said:


> hey girls, lost my plug today and just feeling tired and off but no contractions yet. Had a few painless BH earlier but nothing now...agghh, come on baby.
> I am so huge, I went to the mall (walking very slowly) and everyone is starring at me like I am a freak show. :wacko:
> ready to meet my little girl

I hope things move along really quickly for you now Britt! :thumbup:


----------



## LadyofRohan

How exciting, Britt! I hope things are progressing quickly! :flower:

I've had nothing but some horrible period like cramps in the evenings for the past two nights but they go away eventually. That, and I've had to get up to use the bathroom at least 6 times every night as well. Maybe that means she's dropped? DH is keeping his fingers crossed for a Fourth of July baby.

41 week bump pic!


----------



## Britt11

great bump ROH, how are you feeling? i am finding it hard to move around....

well had some achiness and cramps last night and LO did not sleep but since I have gotten up, its all disappeared :dohh: really hoping she is coming soon, but trying to not get my hopes up....agghh
thanks for your messages ladies, will keep you posted :baby:


----------



## Maid Marian

I'm going to the loo a ridiculous amount too, the other night I went 8 times in an hour :wacko:


----------



## KerryGold

Thinking of you all still waiting!

:hugs: xXx


----------



## Lois

Any news for Independence Day?!

Lx


----------



## Britt11

agghh nothing Lois :growlmad:
my cramping has stopped and DH and I even DTD but nothing!
I have a drs apt today for rimming ect...we will see if anything is happening
thanks for checking in
:hugs:


----------



## TB82

Nothing happening here either :-(


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: to all still holding on xxx


----------



## Lois

Ahh, I feel for you ladies. Joseph was 10 days late and I was going mad. I had a few infuriating nights of contractions that came to nothing but now I can't believe he is over 2 weeks old already. Give your belly a good hug and enjoy these last few days if you possibly can - at the risk of being sentimental, babies don't stay babies for long so enjoy the closeness you have with them right now. *Puts away the world's smallest violin*

Lx


----------



## Maid Marian

Thanks Lois, I'm trying to make the most of the last few days/weeks of being pregnant. I don't feel too bad, just achey, and little man's really wriggly, so lots of lovely time feeling him moving about :)


----------



## squeal

Lois said:


> Ahh, I feel for you ladies. Joseph was 10 days late and I was going mad. I had a few infuriating nights of contractions that came to nothing but now I can't believe he is over 2 weeks old already. Give your belly a good hug and enjoy these last few days if you possibly can - at the risk of being sentimental, babies don't stay babies for long so enjoy the closeness you have with them right now. *Puts away the world's smallest violin*
> 
> Lx

That's REALLY made me miss being pregnant :(


----------



## claire-lou

Me too, I loved my bump :)


----------



## Gwizz

...and me!

:hugs: ladies hope we have some tiny babies soon!

x


----------



## JNA

Congratulations to all who have had their bundles of joy!

Cherish those last few days of being pregnant everyone else.

My internet has been down since I left the hospital so I have alot of reading to catch up on lol

I really want to keep up with whats going on with all you JuneBuds and share our parenthood journeys :flower:

Heres a picture of Kaliyah and im off to make a parenting journal
 



Attached Files:







IMG00646-20110706-0547.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lois

Kaliyah is beautiful! What a sweetie.

Lx


----------



## SmokyJoe78

What a beautiful wee girl JNA :flower:


----------



## yomo

Hello ladies, just to let you know Lily
arrived at 3.28am on the 5th July and she was 9lb 3oz!! I swear by raspberry tea and EPRO three pushes and she was here and no stitches a perfect labour. Will post my story shortly xxx


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Yomo! Sounds like it was a brilliant experience for you.

Lx


----------



## Britt11

JNA said:


> Congratulations to all who have had their bundles of joy!
> 
> Cherish those last few days of being pregnant everyone else.
> 
> My internet has been down since I left the hospital so I have alot of reading to catch up on lol
> 
> I really want to keep up with whats going on with all you JuneBuds and share our parenthood journeys :flower:
> 
> Heres a picture of Kaliyah and im off to make a parenting journal

beautiful :hugs:
congrats Yomo!! :hugs:
afm- had an u/s today, baby is great but measuring really big at 9 or 9.5 pounds lol!!!


----------



## JNA

yomo said:


> Hello ladies, just to let you know Lily
> arrived at 3.28am on the 5th July and she was 9lb 3oz!! I swear by raspberry tea and EPRO three pushes and she was here and no stitches a perfect labour. Will post my story shortly xxx

Congrats! 
Wishing you guys the best:flower:



Afm: Hoping your labor goes as well as Yomo


----------



## ACCmummyof2

hi just wanted to say i had my baby girl on 23rd of May her name is Samantha Paige, she is a good wee girl and im so in love with her!


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats girls! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## squeal

Just thought I would let you all know that Rose is being induced today at 1100 :)


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congratulations Yomo and ACC :happydance:

Good luck Rose - hope it's gone/going well :D


----------



## TB82

Congrats to all June mums and good luck to those still waiting for their LO to arrive.

My little man, Lewis, arrived 6 days late on the 5th July. Me and oh are totally in love


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun. :)


----------



## Lois

Congratulations to ACC and TB82!!

Hope Rose is doing well.

Lx


----------



## KerryGold

Thinking of Rose!


----------



## MissMuffet08

Congrats to all the new mommies.


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congratulations TB82 :happydance:


----------



## yomo

Congrats to all you new mummies xxx


----------



## Squashy_12

Congrats to all the new mummies xx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats Everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maid Marian

My little man was born 7.20 am on 11th July, by emergency c-section, weighing 9lbs 8.5oz, and 54cm long. He has lots of dark brown hair, and beautiful big brown eyes, and is a very keen breastfeeder!!


----------



## JNA

Congrats to all the June mommies :D


----------



## Mother of 4

Congrats to all the new babies...how is everyone doing? :)


----------



## Lois

Congratulations Rose! Lovely to hear (read!) your good news.

Lxxx


----------



## Squashy_12

Congratulations Rose x


----------



## KerryGold

Glad Julian finally arrived Rose! I hope the ECS wasn't too traumatic!

xXx


----------



## LadyofRohan

Better late then never, eh? I'm just updating that Éowyn showed up on July 4th (just like DH wanted) weighing in at 8 lbs 15 oz. The birth did not go as planned....we were supposed to be in a birth center and have a natural/water birth but went into active labor and she never dropped so didn't progress at all. On top of that I got severely dehydrated because after 24 hours of active labor (and no progress) I couldn't keep down any water. I ended up with an epidural, pitocin and vacuum assisted birth in the end :nope: I will have to write a birth story when I have the chance!

But the end result was absolutely perfect!


----------



## Sooz

She's beautiful, congratulations on your 4th July baby! xxx


----------



## squeal

LOR she's beautiful, Congratulations :)


----------



## KerryGold

So glad Eowyn finally showed up and is doing so well!

:happydance: xXx


----------



## claire-lou

She is gorgeous congrats


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:happydance: Yay!


----------



## Lois

Huge congratulations LoR! Sorry that things didn't go as you were hoping but delighted to hear you are both ok.

Lx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats :D

Hope everyone is ok and babies all ok :D
xx


----------



## squeal

I've started a parenting journal, it contains my birth story too, if anyone is interesed it'd be nice to have some stalkers :)

Hope everyone is well.

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...ittle-squealer-isabelle-kay.html#post11837782


----------



## Gwizz

Our June babies are coming up to/and past!! the 1 month mark :shock:

x


----------



## MissMuffet08

We shoulld move this thread to the parenting section now


----------

